# {Mutants & Masterminds} United Heroes Limited Series



## MnM_UH (Jan 25, 2003)

*Foreward* 
This superhero story is based on the rules from the _Mutants & Masterminds RPG_ from Green Ronin.  I will include game stats when appropriate, so if you don’t know the rules, ignore them.  They are for mechanics purposes only.

This is a limited series, meaning there will be only 10 “issues”, or stories.  They are all based on a central theme, which will be revealed during the telling of the story.

The action starts in San Francisco, in a world not wholly unlike our own.  Super-powered heroes and villains are rare, but most people generally accept that they exist, since they have been filmed and photographed many times.  The government even has its own team of superheroes.

But _this_ story is about an underground team known as *United Heroes*.  This is a new group, learning to work together and fight supervillains.  Some of the heroes have been around for a while, and some of them are new at it.

Here’s the team roster at the start of the series: *Electrostatic*, *Harpy*, *Iron Dragon*, *MorningStar*, *Pathfinder*, *The Scoundrel*, *Seraphim*, and *Torpedo*.  I will provide M&M stats for each of these characters upon their first appearance, and I will do so for the villains as well.

*ENJOY!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Jan 25, 2003)

*Issue #1 - "Spark"*

Scene 1: “The Scoundrel Finds a Clue”

**************************************************
These are the M&M game statistics for The Scoundrel:

*The Scoundrel
True Identity Unknown
150 PP*
PL 10; Init +14; Defense 28; Spd 45 Run; ATK +9 Melee (+2S Dam, Punch), +12 Ranged (+7L Dam, Hellfire Pistols); SV Dam +1, Fort +4, Ref +15, Will +1; STR 14, DEX 20, CON 12, INT 12, WIS 12, CHA 14; Hero Points 5.
*Skills*: Acrobatics +10, Balance +8, Climb +3, Drive +9, Escape Artist +8, Hide +11, Jump +4, Language (English, German, and Tibetan), Listen +2, Medicine +2, Move Silently +11, Open Lock +9, Pilot +8, Search +3, Sense Motive +3, Sleight of Hand +8, Spot +2, and Survival +3.
*Feats*: Ambidexterity, Attack Focus (Ranged), Dodge, Evasion, Immunity – Aging, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, and Two-Weapon Fighting.
*Powers*: Amazing Save – Fortitude +3 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 3 PP], Amazing Save – Reflex +3 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 3 PP], Combat Sense +10 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 10 PP], Super-Dexterity +2 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 8 PP], and Super-Speed +3 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 18 PP].
*Equipment*: Hellfire Pistols (2) [Strike (Ranged – Energy/Fire) +7; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 14 PP] and Jade Mask [Blind-Fight and Blind-Sight; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 2 PP].
*Weakness*: Amnesia (Cannot Remember Origin of Powers or Recent Events).
*Physical Description*: In his hero guise, the Scoundrel appears in a leather trench coat, wearing an Asian-style green facemask, and brandishing two steaming revolvers.  Beneath the trench coat, the Scoundrel wears a three-piece suit and a tie.  He is of Caucasian origin, and looks to be between 28 and 32 years old.  He stands 6’1” and weighs 205 lbs., and has short blond hair and brown eyes.

**************************************************

_Something’s not right_, the Scoundrel thought as he entered the dark and (supposedly) empty warehouse.  _I was supposed to meet Grenwaldt here, but he’s nowhere to be found.  That Grendwaldt sure is a slippery_ – (The Scoundrel attempts a Listen check DC 10 – gets a total of 12) _What was that?_  He decided to check out the noise inside the warehouse.  There was a door leading into the office, but the simple lock was no match for the Scoundrel’s lockpicking skills (Open Locks DC 15 – gets a total of 19)

“Man, how much are we getting paid for this again?” asked Louis Ackerman, a low-life thug dressed in a nondescript coat and jeans, and wearing a baseball cap.

“Klimordial said 250 Gs,” answered ‘Red’, the de facto leader of the bunch, “and that’s good enough for me.”  Red looked pretty much like Louis and the rest of them, except that he wore red-tinted shades, his trademark.  “Now we’ve gotta get this crate outta here.  Let’s move!”

Five thugs stood around an eight-foot tall cylindrical object that was inside a crate.  The object gave off a faint greenish glow in the semi-darkness.  A sixth thug stood near the freight entrance, to act as a lookout in case of trouble.  The Scoundrel, hearing this talk, realized that his suspicions were justified.  He crept through the office, opened a door, drew his two Hellfire Revolvers, and entered the warehouse proper.  (Move Silently check is a total of 15)

(The thugs each get a Listen check against the Scoundrel’s Move Silently roll – and four of them make the 15 or better) “Quiet down!” Red spat as he drew his revolver.  “Someone’s in here with us.”  The rest of the thugs followed suit, drawing their side arms.

(Group Initiative for the Thugs is 13, while the Scoundrel gets a 21)  The thugs spread out from the crate, but not outside of visual range.  The light inside the warehouse was dim, and these guys did not have night vision goggles or anything of the sort.  The Scoundrel got a general idea of where the thugs are, and he saw the odd glowing cylinder in the center of the warehouse floor.  _I must get closer to that crate; that has to be what they’re after – but why?_  (Hide check for the Scoundrel is 21)  He crept closer, getting cover behind some tall boxes.  The Scoundrel spotted a thug, but the thug did not see him. (Spot check against the Scoundrel’s Hide roll – 11 is not good enough)

“OK guys, the party’s over,” the Scoundrel announced as he rounded the corner, within 20 feet of the nearest thug.  Marty, that particular thug, decided to turn and fire.  The Scoundrel easily sidestepped the shot.  (The Scoundrel’s Defense is 28 – Thug gets a total of 12)  He leapt atop a large crate across from Marty (Acrobatics check DC 10 – gets a total of 18) and returned fire, striking the thug just below the shoulder, and taking him down. (Thug’s Defense is 11 – The Scoundrel gets a total of 29; Thug must attempt a Damage save vs. DC 23 – since he's a Minion, he is Disabled)

“Holy crud,” exclaimed Red, seeing the Scoundrel dancing atop the crate.  “Get that guy!”  The other thugs scrambled into visual range, and fired their revolvers wildly at the Scoundrel, all missing him.  (The Scoundrel’s Defense is 28 – Thugs get attack totals of 13, 10, 4, and 17)  The thug watching the freight entrance, Reggie, moved in closer, but could not get a shot off immediately.

“Come on now,” the Scoundrel said, amused at the inept thugs, “you might as well put away your popguns before anyone gets hurt.”  He tried to run and jump off the crate, hoping to land in front of the cylinder, but got his foot stuck in the crate before he could make the jump.  (Acrobatics check DC 15 – rolled a 1, automatic failure!)  He struggled to free his foot, and as he did, the thugs took some more shots at him.  They got close, but all missed as the Scoundrel was still able to weave and bob to avoid their shots.  (The Scoundrel loses his dodge bonuses to Defense for the rest of the round, lowering his Defense to 18 – the Thugs get attack results of 13, 9, 17, 16, and 10)

Freeing his foot, the Scoundrel posed as a diver and jumped off the crate, tumbling toward the glowing object and ending up on his feet, facing the thugs.  (Acrobatics check DC 15 – gets a 22)  As he landed, the hero fired a shot at Louis, who was the closest thug, striking the thug with a fiery blast to the abdomen, and knocking Louis out.  (Thug’s Defense is 11 – The Scoundrel gets an attack result of 30; Thug must attempt a Damage save vs. DC 23 – since he's a Minion, he is disabled)  The four remaining thugs fired at the Scoundrel as he rolled toward the object, but they missed.  (The Scoundrel’s Defense is 28 – Thugs get attack results of 11, 7, 18, and 19)

Now that he was directly in front of the glowing cylinder, the Scoundrel turned quickly to get a closer look at it.  The object was definitely metallic, but the inscription on the side was not in a language he knew.  _I’ll have to get someone to take a look at this_, he thought.  The Scoundrel back-flipped on top of the glowing cylinder.  (Acrobatics check DC 15 – gets a 21)  “If you want this thing, you’re going to have to go through me – and I don’t think you can!”

“Hey man,” Reggie yelped, “Klimordial didn’t say nuthin’ about fightin’ so supers!  I’m outta here!”  With that, Reggie took off toward the freight entrance.  The remaining three thugs were not about to give up, and fired at the Scoundrel, all missing.  (The Scoundrel’s Defense is 28 – they get attack results of 14, 17, and 12)

_I’ve had enough of these guys.  I need answers_, the Scoundrel thought.  He stood his ground and fire both of his Hellfire Revolvers, one at each thug in front of him, striking each thug and dropping him.  (Both Thugs have Defense of 11 – The Scoundrel gets attack results of 14 and 27; both Thugs must make Damage saves against DC 23 – since they are both Minions, they are Disabled)

Red, the only thug left, ducked behind a large box.  “Don’t shoot man!  I’m running!” he exclaimed as he took off for the door.  The Scoundrel, disinterested in further conflict, let Red flee.  He jumped down from the crate and gave the glowing object inside another once-over.  The Scoundrel still had no clue as to what it might be.

The Scoundrel heard sirens near the freight entrance, and realized that he would not be able to lug the crate out of here by himself, so he made for the office through which he originally entered the warehouse.  The cops entered the building through the freight entrance, and had apparently caught Red and Reggie as they had tried to escape.  Good work, gentlemen.

There were many questions, but none of them would be answered now.  Who was their employer, this Klimordial, and what did he want with this glowing thing?

*Watch for Scene 2, coming soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Jan 25, 2003)

*Issue #1 - "Spark" (Continued)*

Scene 2: "Beneath the Waves"

Atlantis had long been a mystery to the surface-dwellers.  Since the time of the ancient Greeks, tales of glory and grandeur, mystery and paradox surrounded this missing continent.  Many believed that the Atlanteans had destroyed themselves, or perhaps had offended the Gods and had been punished.  Were they too proud, hedonistic, or even blasphemous?  The mystery stood for many centuries.  The modern world came to believe that Atlantis never had existed at all.

But not too long ago, the world came to realize that the eighth continent did indeed exist.  Armies of the mad General Dagon marched onto the shores of the Arabic nations of Oman, Yemen, Qatar, Iran, and Saudi Arabia, and onto the African nations of Somalia, Eritrea, the Sudan, and Egypt.  General Dagon announced his presence by declaring war on the surface-dwellers and their resource-wasting ways, and to conquer the lands once imagined to be Atlantis' birthright.

Through the aid of superheroes throughout the world, Dagon was defeated, and it was later revealed that the mad general was not representative of the Atlantean people.  In fact, Atlanteans generally liked their surface-dwelling cousins, although mistrust for air-breathers did exist within the sea-dwellers.  In time, Atlantis came to be recognized as a member of the United Nations and as the official eighth continent.  History books were re-written en masse to reflect the change in shared heritage and history.  Since Atlanteans are immortal (they do not age), the sea-dwellers had a wealth of history to share with their land-dwelling neighbors, as well as many new facts about the sea and the creatures living in it.

But those that had been attacked by Dagon's armies were not at all amused.  They felt betrayed by the open arms displayed by other nations of the world, and planned revenge on Atlantis, in any way, shape, or form.  They felt that another attack was inevitable, that this new threat was something to be feared -- and extinguished if at all possible.  Rogue nations who were not among the beneficiaries of this newfound knowledge were swayed to the side of the cautious, and eventually, many saw Atlantis as a threat to world peace.

In Atlantis, Dagon had his own supporters, those who believed the land to be Atlantis' domain, and that the surface-dwellers would survive only at Atlantis' behest.  Support for General Dagon grew within the undersea communities, until President Markune had Dagon imprisoned permanently for his actions.  Still, many of Dagon's lieutenants and minions roam free, perhaps planning to make another attempt on the surface world...

**************************************************

A figure dressed in traditional Atlantean battle armor stood in front of a crowd of soldiers in full regalia.  The armored man stood atop a modest dais, in a large chamber. They were obviously undersea, as evidenced by fish swimming by the windows and kelp farms seen in the distance.  

The figure's armor was much like Medieval-style plate mail armor worn by surface-dwellers more than eight centuries ago.  The armor was greenish-blue, and polished to a glowing sheen.  The breastplate bore the symbol of House Kirakyn, indicating this man as a warrior, and an officer in the Atlantean military.  

The man removed his grand-scale helmet, revealing olive-colored skin, rare among the normally blue-skinned Atlanteans.  The Atlantean soldiers stood at attention, keen on every word to be uttered by their lord and master.  

[The following dialogue is translated from the Atlantean language.]

“My friends, colleagues, and brothers,” the armored figure began.  “Today marks the beginning of something entirely new.  For too long have we endured a weak government.  They refuse to claim what is rightfully ours.  We know that the land-dwellers are fearful of us, and justifably so.  They realize that their time has come and gone, and the rise of Atlantis is at hand!"

"But no more," the man in armor continued, "Yes, General Dagon is imprisoned, but his ideals and promises are not!”  This sparked a cry of agreement from the gathered crowd.  The armored figure smiled, amused at the response.  

"What do you want more than anything else?" he asked the crowd.  "Freedom, wealth, or love?  Of course not!  As true Atlanteans, you seek power!  You crave it, and it is your birthright, your destiny.  Come with me, my friends.  I will show you the path to power!"

The crowd of soldiers began chanting "Klimordial! Klimordial!", and the armored figure to whom they referred stood in front of them, basking in the moment, his arms raised to welcome the soldiers' enthusiasm.

In an adjoining chamber cloaked in darkness, a figure stood watching the proceedings.  This figure was slight, and dressed in an overcoat and a fedora.  Only a wry smile could be seen on the figure's face.  _So it begins, Atlanteans_, he thought.  _If only your small minds could comprehend the path this will take you down.  Puppets, all of them.  Made to do my bidding.  If only they knew..._

The figure turned and walked away with a certain confidence in his step.  He made his way to another chamber, and then to a docking bay, where a man-sized mini-sub was waiting for him.  He climbed into the sub through an open portal, closed the portal, and started the vehicle through the bay and into the open sea, towards parts unknown.

*Watch for Scene 3, coming soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 25, 2003)

This looks cool, looking forward to see where this goes.


----------



## MnM_UH (Jan 26, 2003)

*Issue #1 - "Spark" (Continued)*

Scene 3: "Back at Hadley Manor..."

Note: Several new characters appear in this scene.  Their game statistics appear below:

**************************************************
*Harpy
Tabitha Harper
150 PP*
PL 10; Init +3; Defense 18; Spd 30 Run; ATK +4 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch), +9 Ranged (+6S Dam (Will), Mental Blast); SV Dam +1, Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +12; STR 10, DEX 16, CON 12, INT 10, WIS 18, CHA 20; Hero Points 6.
*Skills*: Bluff +13, Concentration +7, Diplomacy +14, Gather Information +8, Intimidate +9, Perform +7, and Sense Motive +13.
*Feats*: Attack Focus – Mental, Attractive, Dodge, Evasion, Fame, Hero’s Luck, Indomitable Will, Inspire, Iron Will, Leadership, Lightning Reflexes, Power Immunity, Psychic Awareness, Talented (Bluff & Diplomacy), and Talented (Intimidate & Sense Motive).
*Powers*: Amazing Save – Will +6 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 6 PP], Mental Blast +6 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 18 PP], Mental Protection +4 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 8 PP], Mind Control +10 [_Extra_: Mind Blank; _Flaws_: Only Male Humans and Limited – Pheromones; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP], Super-Charisma +2 [_Flaw_: Only Works on Male Humans; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 2 PP], and Telepathy +8 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 16 PP].
*Equipment* None.
*Physical Description*: In her hero guise, Harpy wears a very skimpy costume, consisting of a red and white bra-top, a lacy chemise covering on the torso, red and white bikini shorts, oversized thigh-high red and white boots, and red and white gloves that go to the wrist.  Since Harpy does not maintain a secret identity, she does not wear a mask (she also doesn’t want to conceal her beauty).  Harpy is Caucasian and 20 years old.  She has shoulder-length jet-black hair and steely blue eyes.  She is 5’11” and weighs 130 lbs.

**************************************************
*Iron Dragon
An Leung Lee
150 PP*
PL 10; Init +8; Defense 20; Spd 30 Run; ATK +14 Melee (+14S Dam, Punch or Kick), +13 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +6, Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +4; STR 18, DEX 18, CON 18, INT 12, WIS 14, CHA 10; Hero Points 5.
*Skills*: Acrobatics +7, Balance +7, Concentration +13, Hide +7, Jump +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +7, Sense Motive +4, and Spot +5. 
*Feats*: Attack Focus – Unarmed, Dodge, Evasion, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack, Rapid Healing, Rapid Takedown, Skill Focus – Concentration, Takedown Attack, Toughness, and Trance.
*Powers*: Amazing Save – Reflex +3 [_Source_: Martial Arts Training; _Cost_: 3 PP], Corrosion +10 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 10 PP], Mental Protection +4 [_Source_: Martial Arts Training; _Cost_: 8 PP], Protection +6 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 12 PP], and Strike (Melee – Kinetic) +10 [_Flaw_: Requires Concentration Check (DC 20); _Source_: Martial Arts Training; _Cost_: 10 PP].
*Equipment*: None.
*Physical Description*: In his hero guise, Iron Dragon wears a dark grey bodysuit, with a white headband, no gloves, and no shoes, with a white sash.  His mask covers the entire head.  On the mask’s forehead, there is a Chinese character, meaning “Strength”.  Iron Dragon is of Asian origin, and is 27 years old.  He stands 6’1”, weighs 225 lbs., has a shaven head, and brown eyes.

**************************************************
*MorningStar
Sarah Wenders
150 PP*
PL 10; Init +6; Defense 20; Spd 30 Run, 40 Fly; ATK +5 Melee (+6L Dam, Fiery Touch), +6 Ranged (+8L Dam, Energy Blast); SV Dam +1, Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +1; STR 12, DEX 15, CON 12, INT 10, WIS 13, CHA 16; Hero Points 6.
*Skills*: Craft (Visual Arts) +6, Drive +4, Gather Information +5, Hide +4, Knowledge (Art History) +6, Move Silently +4, Profession (Artist) +3, and Spot +3.
*Feats*: Aerial Combat, Far Shot, Hero’s Luck, Immunity – Energy (Fire), Improved Initiative, Move-By Attack, Point Blank Shot, Power Immunity, and Precise Shot.
*Powers*: Energy Control – Fire +8 [Includes Energy Blast (_Extras_: Area and Selective); _Extra_: Energy Field; _Power Stunt_: Drain Energy; _Source_: Psionics (Pyrokinesis); _Cost_: 42 PP], Flight +8 [_Source_: Psionics (Telekinesis); _Cost_: 16 PP], Force Field +10 [_Source_: Psionics (Telekinesis); _Cost_: 10 PP], Incorporeal +5 [Cold Attacks Affect MorningStar Normally; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP], and Strike (Melee – Fire) +5L [_Source_: Psionics (Pyrokinesis); _Cost_: 10 PP].
*Equipment*: None.
*Weakness*: Vulnerable to Cold Attacks.
*Physical Description*: In her hero guise, MorningStar wears a white form fitting bodysuit, with red and yellow flames on the neckline, gloves, and boots, and a mask that covers most of her face, revealing only her nose and mouth, and the top of the head.  She often emits harmless flames that make the costume look more intimidating.  MorningStar’s costume has small cutouts in several strategic locations.  She is of Caucasian origin, and is 17 years old.  She stands 5’6”, weighs 115 lbs., has fire engine red hair, and green eyes.

*************************************************
*Seraphim
No Pseudonym
188 PP*
PL 12; Init +2; Defense 21; Spd 30 Run, 60 Fly; ATK +11 Melee (+14S Dam, Sword of Truth), +8 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +6, Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +4; STR 18, DEX 14, CON 18, INT 10, WIS 14, CHA 20; Hero Points 7.
*Skills*: Acrobatics +7, Balance +9, Concentration +6, Diplomacy +20, Intimidate +15, Knowledge (Religion) +17, Listen +7, Sense Motive +8, and Spot +7.
*Feats*: Aerial Combat, Attack Focus (Armed), Attractive, Detect (Evil), Great Fortitude, Hero’s Luck, Immunities (Aging, Disease, and Poison), Inspire, Iron Will, Leadership, Move-By Attack, Toughness, and True Sight.
*Powers*: Comprehend +10 [_Flaw_: Speech Only; _Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 10 PP], Flight +12 [_Flaw_: Requires Wings; _Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 12 PP], Force Field +10 [_Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 10 PP], and Healing +10 [_Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 30 PP].
*Equipment*: Crown of Glory +8 [Mental Protection and Super-Charisma; _Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 8 PP] and Sword of Truth +10 [Strike and Paralysis (_Extra_: Triggered – When Seraphim Strikes a Liar or Deceiver; _Flaw_: Touch Range); _Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 20 PP].
*Weaknesses*: Quirk (Utmost Morals, Cannot Lie, Cheat, Steal, or Murder) and Naïve.
*Physical Description*: Seraphim looks like a typical angel from the Christian faith, as depicted in various artistic works, such as those found in catholic churches or illuminated manuscripts from the Middle Ages.  He wears a flowing white robe, has an ornate golden crown on his head, and carries a longsword that glows with the light of day.  Seraphim does not wear a mask or make any attempt to conceal his nature.  He stands 6’6” tall and weighs 250 lbs., and he has flowing blond hair and light blue eyes.  His skin is very pale.

*************************************************
*Torpedo
Markandorim
151 PP*
PL 10; Init +3; Defense 21; Spd 30 Run, 70 Swim; ATK +9 Melee (+8S/L Dam, Punch), +8 Ranged (+2 Special, Suffocate); SV Dam +12, Fort +12, Ref +3, Will +0; STR 16, DEX 16, CON 20, INT 11, WIS 10, CHA 13; Hero Points 5.
*Skills*: Acrobatics +6, Concentration +5, Hide +6, Jump +9, Language (Atlantean and English), Move Silently +6, Sense Motive +3, and Swim +16.
*Feats*: Amphibious, Attack Focus (Unarmed), Endurance, Great Fortitude, Immunity – Aging, Immunity – Suffocation, Move-By Attack, Rapid Healing, Skill Focus (Swim), Toughness, Ultra-Hearing, and Underwater Combat.
*Powers*: Strike (Melee) +5 [_Power Stunts_: Stun or Lethal Damage; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 12 PP], Suffocate +2 [_Source_: Mystical;_ Cost_: 6 PP], Super-Constitution +5 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 20 PP], and Swimming +8 [_Power Stunts_: Dolphin Leap and Super-Swimming; _Source_: Mutation (Enhanced Swimming Abilities); _Cost_: 20 PP].
*Equipment*: None.
*Physical Description*: In his hero guise, Torpedo wears a sea-green form-fitting bodysuit, with blue fin-like ridges along the arms, legs, and back of the costume.  The entire outfit is decorated with blue and white waves, running vertically up and down the costume.  Torpedo does not wear a mask.  He is of Atlantean origin, and appears to be around 30 years of age (human equivalent).  He stands 6’3”, weighs 250 lbs., has short, white hair, and black eyes.

*************************************************

Hadley Manor sits atop the Tiburon cliffs above the north side of San Francisco Bay.  The estate, built in 1924, was originally the home of Oliver Hadley, a wealthy real estate magnate in the San Francisco Bay area.  

Hadley lost all of his money in the stock market crash of 1929, and Hadley Manor then passed through many hands between the Depression and 1953.  In that year, Sir Alexander Marston, a British lord, purchased the estate and lived out his years.  Marston made many improvements to the estate, including adding modern amenities to the property.  

Upon Marston's death in 1967, the estate was in the hands of a probate court, and eventually fell to Marston's niece, Wilhelmina Burton, in 1970.  Ms. Burton, never married, and held onto the property until she was too ill to care for herself and checked into a nursing home.  

Hadley Manor laid unoccupied from 1981 until 1995, when a dot-com millionaire, Jacob Aames, purchased the estate.  Aames' ownership of the property was short-lived however.  When the tech stocks started to plummet in 1999, and the dot-com balloon popped, Aames found himself in bankruptcy, and Hadley Manor once again was on the market.  

Pop music sensation Tabitha Harper, aka Harpy, purchased Hadley Manor more than a year ago, and she has just finished decorating it to her liking.

In the meeting chamber, Harpy leaned against a table as the Scoundrel finished telling his story about the thugs he found down by the docks and the strange cylinder they were apparently trying to steal.  Dressed in an outfit not entirely unlike her superhero costume, listened only faintly to the Scoundrel, whom she did not particularly care for.  Seraphim spoke highly of this Scoundrel character, but Harpy had her suspicions about him.  _He seems to have an awfully good memory now_, she thought, as the Scoundrel continued to give details on the warehouse and the thugs he encountered.  _So why can't he remember where he's been for 45 years?_

"I agree that this is disturbing," Seraphim began, "but I'm not so sure what it means."  Seraphim was an angel - no, a _real_ one, like from Heaven.  Muscular, tall, and very handsome, Seraphim was seemingly immune to the charms of Harpy or any other human females.  He wore a white robe, through which his large white, feathery wings protruded in the back.  Most of the time, Seraphim wore a thin, golden crown atop his blond locks, and carried a great longsword, though he had it sheathed at the moment.

"I think we should start with this Klimordial fella," Harpy replied, her Southern accent showing through, despite the years of voice coaching to bury it.

The Scoundrel nodded his head in agreement.  He had removed the jade Oriental mask he normally wore when on a mission, and his trench coat was unsashed, revealing his sharp suit and tie underneath.  "And this glowing cylinder.  It is no doubt in the hands of the police now."

Harpy stopped leaning against the table and stood up, walking to a telecom station in the meeting chamber.  "Iron Dragon has the most contacts within the SFPD.  Maybe I should get him in here to discuss this."  She picked up a mobile phone unit and started dialing.

It was summer, so the estate grounds were lively with people, including the pool and deck near the back side of the main house.  Laying on a sun chair was MorningStar, in a red and blue bikini, with sunglasses on.  She might have been sleeping except for the slight frown on her face.

"Ugh," she said, apparently to no one, "my powers are such a drag sometimes."

A figure broke the surface of the pool, and leaned against the side with his muscular arms bracing himself.  It was the Atlantean hero, Torpedo, and he seemed dismayed at MorningStar's comments.  "Why do you insist on trying to burn yourself?" he asked.

MorningStar did not move.  "Whatever," she replied with some disdain.  "You don't understand much about us, Torpedo.  We like to look good, ya know."

Torpedo swam back to the middle of the pool.  In a single move, he swam rapidly forward, and then leapt out of the pool and onto the deck near MorningStar, some twenty feet away.  The Atlantean was bluish-green, and had tiny fins on his wrists and ankles, and gills above his mouth and on his neck.  We wore only a speedo as clothing.

"So you would look better with a sunburn?" he asked.

"It's called a tan, Torp," MorningStar replied, laughing.  "And yeah, do you think I look better with pasty white skin, or a nice healthy tan?"

Torpedo considered the question.  "I'm not sure I can answer that question, not being accustomed to humans and their preferences.  You look fine, be assured."

MorningStar lowered her sunglasses, revealing her green eyes, and seemed a little surprised.  Torpedo turned to see what she had seen.  Iron Dragon, who had been in the gym building, ran across the open space toward the house.  Iron Dragon was always engaging in some kind of exercise, but this was not his normal jog.  Something was going on.

Torpedo turned back toward MorningStar.  "I believe we'd best go inside and find out what's got him concerned," he suggested.

MorningStar was unimpressed.  "They'll call us if they need us," she replied.  She turned over to lay on her front, exposing her back side to the sun.  "If I could only figure out how to lower my resistance to heat..."

The Atlantean was not interested in hearing the rest of MorningStar's complaint and went inside through a pair of French doors leading to the meeting room.

Inside, Harpy, Seraphim, and the Scoundrel were finishing giving Torpedo and Iron Dragon the basics on the thugs at the dockside warehouse and the strange glowing cylinder.

The Asian martial artist, Iron Dragon, stood patiently, picking apart the story for possible clues.  I.D., as the other heroes sometimes called him, was bulky but athletic, and was wearing his exercise outfit, which looked much like the traditional Karate uniform.  Before he joined the superhero life, Iron Dragon was a detective for the SFPD, and would still have many contacts within the police force.

"I shall use my police contacts to look into the matter of the cylinder," Iron Dragon announced.

"Agreed," Seraphim replied.  "I will use my influence with the policemen to look into the cylinder from perhaps a different angle.  We must use all of our available methods to learn what's going on."

"That's a good idea," Harpy commented.  "Torpedo, you look concerned."

"I'm sure you don't need your telepathy to determine that," the Atlantean countered.  "Yes, I am quite concerned.  Klimordial, the name the thieves mentioned, is an Atlantean, and a power-hungry criminal.  He once commanded a substantial army, but was imprisoned some years ago."

"Maybe he hired these guys from prison," the Scoundrel suggested.  "Guys in the slammer here on the surface world do it, so why not in Atlantis?"

"I suppose that's possible," Torpedo replied.  "I'd better go to Atlantis and find out whether Klimordial has escaped, or if anyone has seen him."

"Sounds like a plan," Harpy said.

Torpedo took off immediately for the sea, and onward to Atlantis, while Iron Dragon and Seraphim took their own paths to meet with the police.  Harpy and the Scoundrel stayed behind to man the phones, just in case, and to await word from the other members of the team.  While they waited, Harpy decided to call in MorningStar, who had still not been able to tan, as well as Pathfinder and Electrostatic, who were off the estate.


*Watch for Scene 4, coming soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Jan 27, 2003)

*Issue #1 - "Spark" (Continued)*

Scene 4: "Torpedo's Surprise"

It's a long swim from San Francisco to Atlantis.  With his enhanced swimming ability - he is considered a mutant by Atlantean standards - Torpedo can maintain an average of 16 MPH swimming through the open sea.  If he's in a hurry, the Atlantean can reach speeds of more than 500 MPH, but he can't maintain these speeds for very long (an hour, tops).

The undersea continent, much expanded and improved since it went below the surface in 887 BC, is located in the Atlantic Ocean (its namesake), near the Canary Islands.  In fact, the Atlanteans have purchased the Canary Islands from Spain and have built a few settlements there, which has facilitated better trade with their surface-dwelling neighbors.

Torpedo passed through the Panama Canal unseen, and then into the Atlantic Ocean.  He made his way across the ocean and onto Atlantis.  The total trip was less than 21 hours.

He arrived at the undersea continent and quickly traveled toward Valmare, one of the largest Atlantean cities, and the site of the capital.  Torpedo was good friends with Governor Wayed, ruler of the Atlantean capital (though the overall ruler of the civilization was King Zar), so Torpedo went directly to the Governor's Palace.

The Atlantean hero entered the palace through the docking bay, normally the province of larger marine vessels.  He appeared on the platform adjacent to the docking bay, surprising the guards watching the area.

[The following dialogue is translated from the Atlantean language.]

"Hold there!" the sergeant called out, shouldering his rifle and pointing it toward Torpedo.

(The soldiers each attempt an Int check (DC 15) to recognize Torpedo.  One of them makes the roll.)

"Wait, Sergeant," a soldier exclaimed.  "That's Torpedo!"

The hero smiled at being recognized.  He walked toward the sergeant, who now lowered his firearm.

"Ah yes," the sergeant said.  "Torpedo, the hero of the surface people."  There was a certain amount of bitterness in the sergeant's tone.

"I am here to see Governor Wayed," Torpedo announced.

"Of course," the sergeant replied.  "This way..."

**************************************************

Governor Wayed was quite a distinguished politican, and had been for some time.  Since Atlanteans do not age past a point between 20 and 30 chronological years (they call this age-stopping point the Alnacha'iri, or Time of Change), Wayed appeared to be a youthful 21.  At the same time, Torpedo appeared to be a little older, perhaps 27 years of age.  Yet Governor Wayed was more than 500 years old in chonological years, while Torpedo was only 51.

Dressed casually, the Governor waited for Torpedo in his lounge.  When the sergeant told him Torpedo had come to visit, Wayed considered this an honor, since Torpedo was known among his people as a hero, and Wayed had known Torpedo's family for many centuries.

"Good to see you, friend," Governor Wayed said, greeting Torpedo as the visitor entered the lounge, escorted by the sergeant.  "I am honored by your presence, Torpedo."

The Atlantean hero bowed his head a bit, then pressed his right hand against his left shoulder, an honorific display reserved for diplomatic situations.  Governor Wayed cocked an eyebrow at this.

"I don't have much time, your honor," Torpedo began.

Governor Wayed saw that the sergeant was fidgiting standing next to Torpedo.  "You may go, sergeant.  I will be quite safe now."

Without a word, the sergeant disappeared from the chamber, leaving Governor Wayed and Torpedo alone.

Torpedo crossed to where Wayed stood.  "I have grave news, and perhaps a few questions, if I may."

"Please," Governor Wayed replied.  "We can discuss this on the balcony...?"  The politician waved his wand to point the way.

************************************************

Torpedo walked to the balcony, and Governor Wayed joined him.  The balcony adjoined the lounge, and was normally a place where few visitors came.  The governor considered it a personal sanctuary.  It was a place of beauty, where one could view the sea through a dome-like window covering three-quarters of the balcony's open area.  Since Valmare was an agricultural community, vast kelp farms could be seen in the distance.  Schools of various varieties of fish would swim by, giving onlookers a show.  On occasion, dolphins, sharks, and even whales might also pay a visit.

(Torpedo must attempt a Spot check (DC 25), which he fails.)

"What troubles you, Torpedo?" the governor asked.

"I must ask you about Klimordial," the hero replied.

Wayed laughed.  "Yes, what about him?"

Torpedo wasn't sure what to make of the laugh, so he continued with his questioning.  "He is still imprisoned, is that right?"

Governor Wayed slapped Torpedo on the shoulder.  "Klimordial is in the Deep Vault in Atlantis City," Wayed replied.  "He's not about to go anywhere for a long time.  Certainly not while King Zar is in power."

"Hmm..." Torpedo mused.  "That is troubling nonetheless.  One of my colleagues encountered some thugs on the surface who apparently had been hired by Klimordial.  Is there any chance he had go-betweens hire these men?"

A large figure, lurking in the kelp beds near the Governor's Palace, moved in for a closer look.  He saw Governor Wayed, his target, talking to someone on the balcony.  He would have to get closer to recognize the other person.  The figure swam with alacrity and grace closer to the balcony, keeping hidden in the kelp bed.

_Torpedo -- the fool who lives among the surface-dwellers._  The figure realized that this hero certainly posed him a threat.  _Assassinating the governor will be no easier with Torpedo around,_ he thought.  He moved in closer and considered his options, including calling his employer for guidance.

(The figure makes a Hide check, getting a total of 15.  Torpedo, who is looking in the general direction of the kelp bed, must attempt a Spot check to oppose the Hide check.  Torpedo gets a 16 on the check.)

"Get down, Governor," Torpedo called out, pushing Wayed to the balcony floor.  The balcony had a half-height wall around it, so the governor would be fully covered while lying prone.  _Someone is out there, in the kelp beds,_ he thought.  _An assassin, perhaps?_

The figure rushed forward through the water with superior speed, exceeding even Torpedo's burst speed through water.  Torpedo recognized the figure as Barracuda, an Atlantean villain and thorn in Torpedo's side for too long.

(Both parties roll initiative.  Barracuda gets a result of 4, Torpedo gets a result of 14, and Governor Wayed gets a result of 5.)

Torpedo braced and tried to protect Governor Wayed, awaiting Barracuda's move.  Barracuda easily smashed through the glass dome, and the balcony area flooded with the sea.  (Barracuda charged the glass dome, making a melee attack roll against the glass.  He gets an attack roll result of 20, easily hitting the glass' Defense of 3.  The glass makes a Damage save vs. Barracuda's attack (DC 26), getting a result of 14, not nearly enough to resist the attack.)

Since all Atlanteans are amphibious beings, Governor Wayed was not in immediate danger from the onrush of water.  The doors to the balcony automatically slammed shut when the balcony glass was penetrated, sealing off the balcony from the rest of the palace.  This security measure was designed to protect the governor, but now, it would keep him from escaping the assassin!

(Torpedo held his action, so now he can go.  Since he held an action, he will now act after Barracuda in the round sequence, meaning Governor Wayed is first (5), Barracuda is second (4), and Torpedo last (3).)

Torpedo charged toward his enemy, slamming the villain squarely in the chest.  (Torpedo makes an attack roll against Barracuda's Defense of 15.  He charges, so this adds a +2 bonus to the attack roll, and he gets a result of 28, striking his opponent.  Barracuda must attempt a Damage save (DC 17 - lowered by 6 to reflect Barracuda's armor) to resist the attack.  The villain gets a result of 18, just enough to resist the damage.)  Torpedo's charge pushed both combatants out of the balcony area into the open sea (and further away from Governor Wayed).

The governor swam toward the doors, and then realized they were sealed and would not open for him, no matter what he might try to get them to open.  He realized that he would have to swim around to the docking bay.

"You shall not stop me, Torpedo!" Barracuda exclaimed.  "Why don't you go back to your air-breathing friends?"

The villain opened his oversized maw, revealing rows of jagged teeth, and chomped at Torpedo, cutting the hero across the arm. (Barracuda makes an attack roll against Torpedo's Defense of 19 (reduced by his charge action last round), getting a result of 26 - a hit.  Torpedo must make a Damage save (DC 26), getting a result of 22, not enough to resist the attack, so Torpedo takes a Lethal hit, and is Injured, meaning he will now have a penalty to Damage saves until healed.)  "Too easy, hero!" Barracuda called out.

Torpedo recovered nicely from the villain's bite, and counter-attacked, hoping to give Governor Wayed more time to escape.  He threw a punch toward Barracuda's belly, missing badly.(Torpedo makes an attack roll against Barracuda's Defense of 15, getting a result of 12 - a miss!)

Governor Wayed, hindered slightly by his heavy robes, swam as fast as he could around the palace toward the docking bay.  (This is in effect a Hide check, so Wayed rolls a result of 14.  Barracuda will oppose this with a Spot check, getting a result of 18)  Out of the corner of his eye, Barracuda caught a glimpse of Governor Wayed fleeing the area, and decided to end his battle with Torpedo before his real target got away.

"I have had enough of this," Barracuda stated.  "Play-time is over!"  He gnashed his teeth and bit at Torpedo, hoping to give the hero a fatal wound, or at least one that might slow him down.  Barracuda's bite caught Torpedo off-guard, and sliced him good across the chest, sending the hero in a crumpled heap to the ocean floor.  (Barracuda makes an attack roll against Torpedo's Defense of 21, getting a result of a natural 20, and a critical, since the adjusted total is well more than Torpedo's Defense.  Torpedo must now attempt a Damage save (DC 31), getting a result of 18, which would be a failure.  He spends a Hero Point for a re-roll, and the second result is a total of 21, still a failure, and Torpedo takes another Lethal hit and is Stunned for one round.)

Barracuda took too long however to cut off the governor, as Wayed made it to the docking bay just as the villain started toward him.  _Torpedo was only moderately injured,_ he thought, _and Governor Wayed probably has soldiers inside the docking bay to protect him._  Barracuda swam away.  _The mission may be a failure,_ he thought, _but we'll see how laughs last!_

The Atlantean hero, groggy, awoke to see Barracuda speeding away through the water.  _I can't catch him in my condition,_ he realized.  _I'd better go check on Governor Wayed._

************************************************
Here are the game statistics for Barracuda:

*Barracuda
150 PP*
PL 10; Init +1; Defense 15; Spd 30 Run, 80 Swim, 30 Glide; ATK +12 Melee (+11L Dam, Natural Weapon), +8 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +5, Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +1; STR 18, DEX 13, CON 16, INT 8, WIS 13, CHA 10.
*Skills*: Concentration +4, Intimidate +6, Jump +8, Language (Atlantean and English), Survival +4, and Swim +14.
*Feats*: Amphibious, Attack Focus – Natural Weapon, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Immunity – Aging, Immunity – Suffocation, Improved Grapple, Improved Pin, Move-By Attack, Power Attack, Takedown Attack, Toughness, and Underwater Combat.
*Powers*: Flight +6 [_Flaw_: Limited – Gliding; _Source_: Super-Science (Cybernetic Glider Wings); _Cost_: 6 PP], Mind Control +8 [_Power Stunt_: Mental Link; _Flaw_: Limited – Sea Creatures Only; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 8 PP], Natural Weapon (Bite) +7 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 14 PP], Plant Control +5 [_Extra_: Plant Sense; _Flaw_: Limited – Sea Plants Only; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP], and Swimming +10 [_Power Stunts_: Dolphin Leap and Super-Swimming; _Source_: Mutation (Enhanced Swimming Ability); _Cost_: 24 PP].
*Equipment*: Atlantean Battle Armor [Protection +6; _Source_: Device; _Cost_: 6 PP].
*Physical Description*: In his supervillain guise, Barracuda wears a suit of traditional Atlantean battle armor, without the usual helmet (his head is too big).  The armor is sea green, which contracts with his bluish skin.  He has a huge jaw, and his mouth is filled with jagged teeth.  He has red pupils, and almost always a grimace on his face.  Barracuda stands 6’8” and weighs 275 lbs.

**************************************************

*Watch for the pivotal Scene 5, coming soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Jan 27, 2003)

*Issue #1 - "Spark" (Continued)*

Scene 5: "Imminent Danger"

***********************************************
Here are game statistics for the last two members of United Heroes, who appear briefly in this scene:

*Electrostatic
150 PP*
PL 10; Init +15; Defense 29; Spd 40 Run; ATK +6 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch), +12 Ranged (+10S Dam, Energy Blast); SV Dam +4, Fort +4, Ref +15, Will +1; STR 10, DEX 20, CON 18, INT 10, WIS 12, CHA 10; Hero Points 5.
*Skills*: Acrobatics +15, Computers +6, Disable Device +3, Drive +12, Language (English and German), Profession (Repairman) +3, Repair +6, and Sense Motive +4.
*Feats*: Attack Focus – Ranged, Dodge, Evasion, Immunity – Energy (Electricity), Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Point Blank Shot, and Precise Shot.
*Powers*: Amazing Save – Reflex +2 [_Source_: Mutation (Quickness); _Cost_: 2 PP], Energy Control - Electricity +10 [Includes Energy Blast (Electrical) +10 (_Power Stunt_: Penetrating Attack); _Extra_: Energy Field (Electrical) +10; _Power Stunt_: Drain Energy (Electrical); _Source_: Mutation (Electrical Control); _Cost_: 34 PP], Protection +8 [_Source_: Mutation (Negative Energy Field); _Cost_: 16 PP], Super-Dexterity +4 [_Source_: Mutation (Quickness); _Cost_: 16 PP], and Super-Speed +2 [_Source_: Mutation (Quickness); _Cost_: 12 PP].
*Equipment*: None.
*Weakness*: Susceptible (Immersion in Water).
*Physical Description*: In his hero guise, Electrostatic wears a blue, skin-tight bodysuit with yellow lightning bolts on the chest, emanating from the center, and going out to the arms and legs.  The same pattern appears on the back of the costume.  The mask covers the eyes and top of the head, revealing only the nose, mouth, and chin.  The edges of the mask are jagged, going along with the lightning bolt motif.  Electrostatic’s costume features white gloves and boots, and the edges of these are also jagged.  Electrostatic is Caucasian, and 17 years old.  He stands 5’9” and weighs 160 lbs.  When unmasked, his medium-length blond hair and blue eyes are revealed.

***********************************************
*Pathfinder
130 PP*
PL 8; Init +2; Defense 18; Spd 30 Run; ATK +3 Melee (+6L Dam, Coyote Knife), +5 Ranged (+6L Dam, SuperX Crossbow); SV Dam +2, Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +5; STR 10, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 13, WIS 16, CHA 10; Hero Points 4.
*Skills*: Climb +2, Concentration +5, Hide +4, Jump +2, Listen +19, Move Silently +4, Search +15, Spot +19, Survival +17, and Swim +2.
*Feats*: Expertise, Improved Disarm, Iron Will, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Scent, Skill Focus (Survival), Talented (Listen and Spot), and Track.
*Powers*: Mental Protection +5 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP], Microscopic Vision +2 [_Source_: Mutation (Enhanced Senses); _Cost_: 2 PP], Postcognition +6 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 18 PP], Super-Senses +8 [_Source_: Mutation (Enhanced Senses); _Cost_: 16 PP], and Telescopic Sense (Vision) +5 [_Source_: Mutation (Enhanced Senses); _Cost_: 5 PP].
*Equipment*: Coyote Knife [Strike (Melee) +6; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 6 PP], Magical Breastplate [Protection +6; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 6 PP], and SuperX Crossbow [Strike (Ranged) +6; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 6 PP].
*Weakness*: Quirk (Afraid to Fly).
*Physical Description*: In his hero guise, Pathfinder wears a traditional Navajo feathered headdress, leather pants, and a magical breastplate composed of eagle bones and feathers.  He carries a large magical knife on his hip, as well as a crossbow and quiver of bolts on his back.  Pathfinder does not wear a mask, gloves, or boots.  He is of Native American origin, and is 31 years old.  He stands 5’9”, weighs 170 lbs., has long black hair, and brown eyes.

***********************************************

Seraphim flew from Hadley Manor to downtown San Francisco, a flight which took approximately 12 minutes.  He enjoyed the trip because he could look out over San Francisco Bay and also see the beautiful skyline.  At night, the view was even more breathtaking.

The angel landed on the rooftop of Police Headquarters, as he often did so as not to attract too much attention to himself.  Seraphim had quite a fan base now, but he really didn't have time for well-wishers and autograph hounds right now.  

Some policemen spotted Seraphim near the helipad and approached.  "Hey there," one of them called out.  "What are you doing up here?"

Another policeman, recognized Seraphim.  "Don't worry; it's that angel guy.  He's on our side."

"Good to see the fine policemen of this city still recognize me," Seraphim replied as he walked closer to them.  "I must speak with the Police Chief."

"Uh, OK," one of the policemen replied, and opened the door leading to the top level of Police HQ.  "Do you know where his office is located?"

"Indeed," Seraphim replied.  "Police Chief Myrtle and I are good friends."

The angel entered the staircase and made his way to the top floor, turned right, and followed the corridor until he saw the name plate "Police Chief John Myrtle" on the door.  He knocked, and, upon hearing a beckoning from within, entered.

Chief Myrtle was shocked to see Seraphim in his office.  He was unaccustomed to having superheroes walk right into Police HQ, though Seraphim was more welcome than others might have been.

Chief Myrtle stood and shook Seraphim's hand.  "Great to see ya, Seraphim!" he said joyously.  "It's been, what, a year almost?"

"I believe so," the angel replied.  "I trust the family is well?"

"Pretty much so," Myrtle answered.  "Molly's back in the hospital.  I guess her chemotherapy didn't take."

"I am grieved at your wife's illness," Seraphim replied.  "I shall pay her a visit at my next opportunity."

"Hey listen, you're not here to talk about Molly, are ya?" Myrtle asked, his policeman's intuition barking at him.

"I am not.  Unfortunately, I must speak to you about some criminal activity going on down by the docks last night."

The chief laughed.  "Yeah, which one?  I had three or four robberies, a stabbing, a rape.  Take yer pick."

Seraphim gave the police chief a concerned stare.  "I must ask you about a glowing cylinder and some men you may have captured."

Chief Myrtle sat down.  "Please have a seat," he offered to Seraphim.  "It's a long story."

*************************************************

An Leung Lee (aka Iron Dragon) met with a good friend of his, a detective named Marty Chun, who worked Chinatown.  The two met at an open-air market, and discussed their families and common friends.  After a while, Lee was forced to start talking shop.

"I understand you guys found an interesting glowing thing down by the docks last night," he asked.

(This is a Diplomacy check.  Detective Chun's attitude is Friendly, but Iron Dragon will need to adjust it to Helpful in order to get any useful information.  The DC for the Diplomacy check is 20.  Iron Dragon gets a result of 7, not enough to change the Attitude.  Iron Dragon spends a Hero Point to re-roll, and this time gets a 20, just enough to succeed.)

"How did you hear about that?" Detective Chun asked coyly.  Chun was one of the priviledged few that was aware of Iron Dragon's dual identities.  "Your boy Scoundrel was on the scene, but he got away before anyone could question him."

Lee smiled.  "I know.  He told me about a glowing cylinder.  Do you know anything about it?"

"Let me buy you a coffee," Chun replied as they walked up to a coffee shop just on the edge of Chinatown.

The pair entered, ordered coffees, and sat down at a booth.  Detective Chun made sure no one was within earshot.

"Look, this has to stay between us, OK?"

"Sure," Lee replied.  

"Last night," Detective Chun began, "we took two guys into custody, along with some items inside the warehouse, you know, things that they might have been trying to steal.  Our guys contacted the owner of the warehouse, and he went through his records to find out which items belonged to which of his customers.  Everything matched up except for this glowing thing."

"I assume you've questioned the robbers," Lee asked.

"Yeah, they called for their lawyers, but they did describe their attacker," Chun responded.  "That's how we fingered the Scoundrel as being the guy who foiled the robbery."

"So where is the cylinder now?" Lee asked.

"I guess it's still in property downtown," Detective Chun replied.  "Do you have any idea what it might be?"

"Not yet," Lee answered.  "That's what I hope to find out."

*************************************************

The ballroom at Hadley Manor was alive with music.  A thumping not unlike a heartbeat could be heard even from other rooms within the main house.  Inside the ballroom, Harpy smiled as Electrostatic and MorningStar stood about three paces from her, their faces slightly critical.  Harpy was clearly ecstatic, but the others were not so enthusiastic.

"So what do you think?" Harpy called out above the din of the music.

MorningStar, who was older than Harpy, was clearly not into this genre of music, but placated the younger girl by listening to her main creative outlet.  "This is your new single?" she asked.

"It's great!" remarked Electrostatic, who was obviously smitten with Harpy.  Like MorningStar, he was probably too old to listen to this sort of music on a regular basis.  Electrostatic made an exception for Harpy, however, in deference to his affection for her.

"Hey, Lectro, can you turn it off?" Harpy asked as she was walking out of the room.  "I want to call Torpedo and find out when he's going to be back."  With that, she popped open the huge double doors and disappeared into the hallway beyond.

Electrostatic concentrated, raising his arm to eye-level.  A crackling sound could be heard in his immediate area, and the stereo went silent.  "Better than a remote control," he commented.

"Thank you," MorningStar replied.  "That was starting to give me a headache."

Walking toward the meeting room where Pathfinder and the Scoundrel were talking about recent events, Harpy called Torpedo, who was swimming back through the Panama Canal at the time.  The Atlantean indicated that he should return to San Francisco by sundown, and relayed what he had learned in Atlantis.  Armed with this information, Harpy entered the meeting room.

As usual, Pathfinder was dressed in traditional Navajo garb, which doubled as his superhero costume.  He sat across from the Scoundrel, as they both discussed the cylinder and this Klimordial person.  Both men noticed Harpy's entrance.

"Good to see you again," Pathfinder stated.

"Hey listen, I just heard from Torp," Harpy said.  "He'll back back tonight."

"Great," the Scoundrel replied.  "I guess everything went OK in Atlantis?"

"Yes and no," Harpy answered.  "He learned that this Klimordial is still imprisoned and they don't think he's been hiring anyone since he's not allowed any visitors.  There are still rumors that he escaped.  Anyway, Torp got attacked by some guy he thinks might have been trying to go after the governor or something."

"Perhaps Torpedo can give us more details when he arrives," Pathfinder said.  "This mystery deepens, I'm afraid."

************************************************

Lee said goodbye to Detective Chun and they went their separate ways.   He walked back toward where his car was parked, and on the way considered what was going on.  Someone wanted that cylinder, he thought.  Or certainly, they wanted to make it seem like that was the target.  No one came to claim the cylinder as their property.  Very strange.  A set-up?

(Iron Dragon attempts a Spot check (DC 15), and gets a result of 23 - a success!)

As he passed an alley, Lee spotted an odd figure down a ways, just out of sight for most passersby.  He couldn't let this go, as Lee had learned long ago that any clue might be an important one.  He started down the alley, taking care to keep out of sight and tried to keep quiet.  (Iron Dragon attempts Hide and Move Silently checks.  He gets a 27 for his Hide check and a 17 for his Move Silently check.)

He closed in on the figure, and got behind a dumpster so as to improve his chances at remaining hidden.  As he listened, he overheard a conversation between this fellow and other person.  (Iron Dragon attempts a Listen check (DC 10) to overhear the conversation, getting a result of 15.)

"How much longer are we going to wait here?" one of the figures asked.

"The man said he'd be here, didn't he?" the other figure replied.

One of the men growled, though it hardly sounded like a man growling, perhaps a beast of some kind instead.

"I don't like waiting for anyone!" the growler complained.

Lee had to get a look at these figures, and to ascertain the threat they might pose.  Before he could do that, however, he decided to change into his Iron Dragon costume.  It was a simple change of clothing, since his costume did not involve heavy armor plating or large items.  (This gives both unseen figures a chance to make a Listen check against Iron Dragon's Move Silently check of 17.  The first guy gets a result of 8, so he doesn't hear anything, but the second guy gets a result of 20 - he hears something near the dumpster!)

Both figures closed on Iron Dragon's position as he finished changing into his costume.  Just as he pulled on his mask, two figures appeared on the other side of the dumpster: the supervillains Bombardier and Fang, and they were none too pleased to have been discovered!


*This ends Issue #1 - "Spark"**

Watch for Issue #2 - "Ignition", coming soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Jan 28, 2003)

*Housekeeping Note*

I went back and re-worded the Scoundrel's fight with the thugs in the warehouse.  They can't possibly make a Damage save against his attack (even with a 20 on the die roll), so they are automatically disabled.  This is only true with Minions, not with supervillains.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 28, 2003)

_Patiently waits for the next issue to come to the stands..._


----------



## MnM_UH (Jan 28, 2003)

*Issue #2 - "Ignition"*

Scene 1: "Seraphim to the Rescue"

Note: I apologize for the length of this post 

Game Note: One of the villains in this scene, Bombardier, uses a lot of Area Effect attacks.  There is a discussion on the Green Ronin boards concerning whether or not the Evasion feat enables you to use your Reflex save against the damage of an Area attack.  I am allowing the characters in this scene and for the foreseeable future to do so (use a Reflex save in place of a normal Damage save to resist the damage).

*************************************************
Here are the game statistics for the two supervillains that have a major role in this scene:

*Bombardier
151 PP*
PL 10; Init +4; Defense 18; Spd 30 Run; ATK +7 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch), +11 Ranged (+8S Dam, Nega-Bomb); SV Dam +2, Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +8; STR 10, DEX 18, CON 15, INT 20, WIS 15, CHA 10.
*Skills*: Computers +13, Craft (Electronics) +20, Disable Device +19, Listen +12, Open Lock +7, Repair +17, Search +17, Sense Motive +5, and Spot +12.
*Feats*: Far Shot, Iron Will, Point Blank Shot, Skill Focus – Craft (Electronics), Talented (Listen & Spot), Talented (Disable Device & Repair), and Throwing Mastery.
*Powers*: Amazing Save – Willpower +4 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 4 PP], Gadgets +10 [Reflects his Vast Array of Grenade Types on Hand; _Extra_: All Have Area; _Flaw_: All are Thrown Weapons (Subject to Thrown Weapon Range Increments); _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 10 PP], Mental Protection +6 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 12 PP], and Super-Intelligence +5 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP].
*Equipment*: Bombardier Armor [Protection +8 and Super-Senses +5; _Power Stunts_: Darkvision, Immunity – Energy (Cold, Fire, and Sonic), and Immunity – Suffocation; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 16 PP], Nega-Bomb [Strike – Ranged (Energy – Radiation) +8; _Extra_: Area; _Flaw_: Thrown Weapon Range; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 9 PP], Neural Bomb [Paralysis +6; _Extra_: Area; _Flaw_: Thrown Weapon Range; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 6 PP], and Smoke Bomb [Obscure – Sight +10; _Extra_: Double Normal Area (to 100’); _Power Stunt_: Add Scent; _Flaw_: Thrown Weapon Range; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 11 PP].
*Weakness*: Quirk (Refuses to Respect Those Less Powerful than Himself).
*Physical Description*: In his villain guise, Bombardier wears a suit of protective armor that he designed himself.  The dark grey armor is constructed of hard plastic plates, and is form-fitting.  Across the chest, Bombardier wears a harness that holds the many grenades that he carries and uses in battle.  The armor’s helmet covers his entire head, with only a red visor to reveal the eyes.  Bombardier is 6’0”, weighs 180 lbs. (220 lbs. in the armor), has short brown hair, and brown eyes.  He is of Caucasian descent, and is 42 years old.

************************************************

*Fang
121 PP*
PL 8; Init +5; Defense 20; Spd 30 Run, 30 Leap; ATK +11 Melee (+11L Dam, Natural Weapons), +11 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +3, Fort +9, Ref +5, Will +2; STR 16, DEX 18, CON 16, INT 8, WIS 14, CHA 8.
*Skills*: Climb +8, Intimidate +11, Listen +10, Search +7, Sense Motive +6, Spot +10, Survival +6, and Taunt +8.
*Feats*: All-Out Attack, Attack Focus – Natural Weapons, Dodge, Evasion, Great Fortitude, Move-By Attack, Psychic Awareness, Scent, Skill Focus – Intimidate, and Talented (Intimidate & Taunt).
*Powers*: Amazing Save – Fortitude +4 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 4 PP], Leaping +6 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 12 PP], Natural Weapon (Fangs & Claws) +8 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 16 PP], Regeneration +5 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 10 PP], Super-Dexterity +1 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 4 PP], and Super-Senses +5 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 10 PP].
*Equipment*: None.
*Weaknesses*: Berserker and Disturbing Appearance.
*Physical Description*: Fang is big and brutish in appearance, something he can no longer disguise.  He stands 6’8” and weighs 320 lbs.  He is covered in many places with a thick, grey fur, and his heavily muscled arms end in gnarled hands tipped with vicious claws.  Fang stoops a bit due to his bestial posture.  His head looks slightly canine, and his toothy grin often displays his mighty fangs. 

*************************************************

Iron Dragon saw that he was in trouble.  Two supervillains stood before him - Bombardier and Fang - about whom he knew little beyond their names.  _These guys know I was spying on them,_ he thought.  _I wonder what they were up to..._

"I say kill him," Fang suggested, his toothy maw dripping with saliva.

"Couldn't agree more," Bombardier stated matter-of-factly.

(All characters roll initiative.  Iron Dragon gets a 25, Fang gets a 14, and Bombardier gets a result of 11.)

Iron Dragon was pressed up against the alley wall, and there was a large dumpster to his left.  Both villains stood directly in front of him, about 10 feet away.  First, he pressed a button on the sleeve of his uniform.  This would signal the other members of United Heroes that he was in trouble.  It would also give each hero a GPS signal, giving Iron Dragon's location.  ID knew that Seraphim was in the city, likely downtown, and would be the first to arrive, but not for a little while.  _I'm going to have to hold these guys off somehow until Seraphim gets here._

Bombardier backed off a little bit.  _That's Iron Dragon, a member of that new United Heroes team,_ he thought.

_This Bombardier guy looks a little more dangerous,_ Iron Dragon thought.  _I'd better take him out first._  The hero closed his eyes for a split-second and cleared his thoughts, then sprang at Bombardier feet-first, striking the villain in the helmet, staggering him.  Landing on his feet, Iron Dragon turned toward the other villain, Fang.

(Iron Dragon assigns a blanket +1 to his Defense from his Dodge feat.  He then allocates a +3 bonus to his Damage, while taking a -3 penalty to his Attack Bonus, resulting from his Power Attack feat.  He intends to use his Strike power, so he must attempt a Concentration check (DC 20).  His roll results in a 26 - success.  Iron Dragon moves 10' to Bombardier, whose flat-footed Defense is 14.  He makes an Attack roll and gets a total of 15 - a hit.  Bombardier must now resist the Damage (DC 24, counting Bombardier's Armor).  The villain gets a result of 5, then spends a Villain Point to re-roll and gets a 19.  He takes a Stun hit, and will have a -1 penalty to future Damage saves vs. Stun attacks until healed.)

Impressed with the hero's moves, Fang begins to growl in a most inhuman manner.  "You'd better run now, tiny one, while you still breathe!" he screamed as he swiped at Iron Dragon, claws bared.  The claws cut across Iron Dragon's chest, and the hero started to bleed.  The attack startled ID, who had not yet braced himself for the blow.  He reeled backward, but was not down for the count.

(First, Fang must attempt a Will save (DC 20) or go Berserk.  He gets a result of a natural 20 - success!  Next, he attempts to Taunt Iron Dragon.  Fang's Taunt check is 12, and Iron Dragon resists with a Sense Motive check of 13 - he resists the Taunt attempt.  Finally, Fang attacks Iron Dragon (DEF 21) using his Natural Weapon attack, getting a result of a natural 20 - a Critical Hit!  Iron Dragon must attempt a Damage save (DC 26, adjusted for ID's Protection), and gets a result of 19.  Iron Dragon takes a Lethal hit and is Stunned.  ID spends a Hero Point to remove the Stunned condition.)

_These fools can brawl with each other all they want,_ Bombardier thought, _but I will have no part of it.  I've got better ideas._  The villain retreated from the two melee combatants and produced a green, glowing grenade from his bandolier.  _This should do the trick,_ he thought.  Bombardier hurled the grenade near Iron Dragon and Fang, and it exploded upon impact, covering the area with radiation.  Both Fang and Iron Dragon, seeing the grenade in-flight, jumped free of the area.  Fang did not get quite far enough away, and so was slightly singed by the blast.

"You fool!" Fang yelled back at his supposed compatriot.  "Are you blind?"

Bombardier did not respond.  Fang's well-being was not his concern.

(Bombardier retreats 30' from the combat between Fang and Iron Dragon.  He throws a Nega-Bomb at a square 5' in front of Iron Dragon.  The square has a DEF of 10, and Bombardier takes a -2 penalty for range, getting a result of 11 - a hit.  Iron Dragon and Fang are in the area of effect, so they both get Reflex saves (DC 18) to try to jump out of the way.  Fang gets a result of 20, so he takes half damage, while Iron Dragon gets a result of 26, also half damage.  Now, both must attempt Damage saves (DC 19 for Fang and 13 for ID).  Fang gets a result of 13, so he takes a Stun hit and is Stunned, while Iron Dragon gets a result of 23 - no damage.)

(This ends the first round of combat.)

Iron Dragon sized up the situation.  Fang stood about 20 feet from him after they both dove away from the grenade.  He knew that he had the upper hand against the bestial villain, so Iron Dragon charged, flew through the air, and delivered a vicious reverse axe kick to Fang's neck and shoulder region.  The woozy Fang dropped like a sack of potatoes, and Iron Dragon landed facing Bombardier, who had retreated some distance away.  _Here comes another grenade, I guess,_ he thought.

(Since Fang is Stunned, the villain loses any Dodge bonus to Defense, lowering it to 15.  Iron Dragon moves to Fang's position and makes a Concentration check (DC 31 due to the damage he took last round), getting a result of 31 - exactly what he needs!  He allocates +3 to Damage and -3 to Attack Bonus using Power Attack and rolls to hit, getting a result of 17 - a hit.  Fang can't use Evasion, so he must roll his Damage save (DC 32) using a much lower bonus.  This is an Impossible Save (his normal Damage bonus is +3), but he gets a natural 20, however, so he only gets a Stun hit.)

(Fang can only recover from being Stunned this round, and cannot act.)

_This is getting dicey,_ Bombardier thought.  _I'd better end this quick or get out of here!_  He produced another Nega-Bomb from the bandolier around his chest, and lobbed it down near where Fang and Iron Dragon were fighting.  The grenade struck just where he had planned, and Fang, who had just began moving, avoided the blast, and Iron Dragon once again jumped free.

(Bombardier retreated a little more this time, moving 20' away from where the melee took place.  He throws a Nega-Bomb at the square next to Iron Dragon.  The square has a DEF of 10, and Bombardier takes a -2 penalty for range, getting a result of 15 - a hit.  Fang and Iron Dragon can try to jump free of the area effect attack (Reflex save DC 18).  Both Iron Dragon and Fang get identical results of 22 - both will take half damage.  Fang must attempt a Reflex save versus the Damage (DC 19) and gets a 24 - no damage.  Iron Dragon must attempt a Reflex save versus the Damage (DC 13) and gets a 19 - no damage!)

(This ends the second round of combat.)

_That Fang sure is tough,_ Iron Dragon thought at he stared down he bestial villain.  Fang had sustained a little bit of injury, but was weathering it far better than Iron Dragon would have liked.  The hero decided to take another swipe at Fang, and perhaps this time would knock the villain out.  He closed his eyes to concentrate, but all Iron Dragon could hear was Fang's snarling and deep breathing.  Iron Dragon stepped to Fang and delivered a knifehand strike to the villain's solar plexus, staggering Fang and dropping him to his knees.  After a second, Fang fell completely prone.  _That should do it - for now._

(Iron Dragon, as usual, assigns +3 to his Damage and -3 to his Attack Roll, using his Power Attack feat.  He attempts a Concentration check (DC 20), and gets a result of 17 - failure.  He attacks anyway.  Fang's DEF is 20, and Iron Dragon gets a a result of 25 - a hit!  Iron Dragon's Damage is less than normal, because he was unable to use his Strike power.  Fang must attempt a Reflex save (DC 22) to evade the damage, getting a result of 9 - a failure.  Fang takes a Stun hit and is knocked unconscious!)

(Fang is unconscious, and cannot act.  He recovers a Stun hit, however, due to his Regeneration power.  Fang has 2 more Stun hits.)

_Good, concentrate on Fang,_ Bombardier thought.  _In fact, why don't you stay right there for a while?_  The villain produced a new type of grenade from his bandolier, the Neural Bomb, which would paralyze any inside its area of effect.  He lobbed the grenade towards Iron Dragon, striking just where he had planned.  The hero had been distracted , but saw the bomb at the last moment and tried to jump free.  Iron Dragon landed in an alley running perpendicular to the main alley, and did not move again.  Bombardier smiled, and moved in a bit to see the results of his handiwork.

(Bombardier throws a Neural Bomb at the square in front of Iron Dragon and the unconscious Fang.  The square's DC is 10, and Bombardier gets a -2 penalty for range, getting a result of 25 - a hit.  Iron Dragon must attempt a Reflex save (DC 16) to halve the effect, getting a result of 21 - success.  Fang is automatically paralyzed since he cannot resist the attack.  Now, Iron Dragon must attempt a Will save (DC 9, adjusted for his Mental Protection), getting a result of 8.  Iron Dragon is paralyzed!)

(This ends the third round of combat.)

Iron Dragon landed in an adjacent alley, and struggled to move.  _That must have been a paralysis grenade of some kind,_ he realized.  _I've got to will myself to move, or Bombardier will finish me off._  His mind recalled a lesson taught to many martial artists - that of the strength of the waterfall.  Water is indeed one of the softest of materials, yet in quantity, its strength can move or destroy even stone.  Iron Dragon opened his eyes, and found himself able to move once again.  He leapt to his feet, and awaited Bombardier.

(Iron Dragon attempts a Will save (DC 9) to break free of the Paralysis effect.  He gets a result of 18, so he can act normally next round.)

(Fang is still unconscious.  He can try to regain consciousness in 9 rounds.)

Bombardier moved halfway down the alley, so that he could see the corner where Iron Dragon had fallen.  He could see Iron Dragon's foot, and knew that the hero could not yet move.  _Better finish him off now and get out of here,_ he thought.  _I can meet up with my employer again later._  Bombardier grabbed a Nega-Bomb from his bandolier and hurled it down the alley toward Iron Dragon.  It exploded, and Bombardier could see the familiar green energy leaking around the corner.

(With a half action, Bombardier moved 30' to see Iron Dragon.  He then threw a Nega-Bomb at a square near the fallen hero.  The square's DEF is 10, and Bombardier takes a -2 penalty for range, getting a result of 17 - a hit.  Iron Dragon can neither attempt a Reflex save nor evade since he is still Paralyzed until next round, so he must make a Damage save (DC 17) against the attack.  ID gets a result of 14 - failure!  He takes a Stun hit.)

(This ends the fourth round of combat.)

(Seraphim arrives this round, so he rolls for initiative.  He gets a 16, so he slots between Iron Dragon and Fang.)

Iron Dragon stood and in doing so, saw his ally Seraphim hovering overhead.  "Seraphim!" he called out.  The angelic hero looked down to see Iron Dragon, and started down towards his friend.  "No wait," Iron Dragon rebutted.  "There's a villain around the corner - Bombardier!"  

As Iron Dragon said this, Bombardier looked up and saw Seraphim in mid-air.  _Another one,_ he thought.  _I'm not sure it's worth sticking around here._

Iron Dragon rushed around the corner to see the villain standing not more than 10 feet away.  He charged, hoping to strike Bombardier off-balance.  Iron Dragon, in the confusion, could not concentrate, but threw a wild hand strike to Bombardier's helmet.  The villain laughed, and was obviously unhurt.

(Iron Dragon moved around the corner as a half action, right in front of Bombardier.  As usual, he assigns a +3 to Damage and -3 to Attack Bonus using Power Attack.  He must attempt a Concentration check (DC 20), but fails with a 19.  Iron Dragon attack anyway.  Bombardier's DEF is 18, and the hero gets a result of 21 - a hit.  Since the resulting damage bonus (+7) is less than Bombardier's Armor ranks (8), Bombardier does not need to roll to resist the damage; the attack automatically fails to damage him.)

Serpahim lurked in the air for a moment to assess the situation.  _There may be more villains than Iron Dragon told me about,_ he thought.  The angel concentrated for a moment, and felt another presence of evil in the vicinity.  "Iron Dragon," he called out.  "There is another villain around that corner.  I will take care of Bombardier.  You see what's lurking down that alley!"  

(Seraphim used a free action for his Detect Evil ability.  He attempted a Spot check (DC 20) and gets a result of 21, giving him a rough idea of the evil presence.)

Swooping down, Seraphim drew his sword and struck Bombardier, slashing the villain across the shoulder, and then continuing in flight behind Bombardier.  The armored villain did not seem phased by the attack.

(Seraphim allocates the +1 from his Aerial Combat feat to his Attack Bonus.  He charges Bombardier (DEF 18) and gets a result of 21 - a hit.  Bombardier must attempt a Damage save (DC 17) to resist the attack, getting a result of 19 - no damage.)

(Fang is still unconscious, but recovers a Stun hit due to his Regeneration power.  He now has 2 Stun hits left.  Fang will be unconscious for another 8 rounds.)

_Trapped between two of these fools,_ Bombardier thought.  _Perhaps Seraphim could be convinced to join my cause..._  The villain dug into a pouch at his side and produced a Hypno-Bomb.  He threw this grenade at Seraphim, striking the aerial hero.  Seraphim's eyes glazed over for a moment, but he eventually shrugged off the effects of the Hypno-Bomb.

(Bombardier spends a Villain Point to power his Gadgets ability, producing a Mind Control +10 effect, which he calls his Hypno-Bomb.  He throws the bomb at Seraphim (DEF 19), getting a result of 25 - a hit!  Seraphim must resist the Mind Control with a Will save (DC 12, adjusting for his Mental Protection), getting a result of 17 - success!)

(This ends the fifth round of combat.)

Upon Seraphim's direction, Iron Dragon left Bombardier and rounded the nearby corner, looking for this mysterious villain he had not yet seen.  _Was it possible Seraphim was mistaken?  If there was another one, I think I would have seen him._  He started down the alley, and spotted a figure about halfway down.  In the dim light, it was difficult to tell what this figure was up to.  Iron Dragon decided to pursue this a little further.

(Iron Dragon takes a half action to move around the corner, makes a Spot check (DC 15), which is a success, and uses another half action to walk further down the alley.)

"Villain," Seraphim announced, "it would be wisest for you to surrender now, before I have to hurt you."  Bombardier was not budging, so the hero swooped down on him, slashing at Bombardier and staggering the villain.  At the end of the attack, Seraphim was on the other side of his target, checking to see if the villain had been incapacitated.

(Seraphim charges Bombardier again.  The villain's DEF is 18, and Seraphim gets a result of 24 - a hit.  Bombardier must attempt a Damage save (DC 17), and gets a result of 10 - fails.  The villain takes a Stun hit and is Stunned.  He is also knocked back 10'.  Bombardier spends a Villain Point to remove the Stunned effect.  Using Move-By Attack, Seraphim ends up in mid-air on the other side of Bombardier.)

(Fang is still unconscious, and will be for another 7 rounds.)

I've got to get out of here before that winged freak knocks me out cold, Bombardier thought, and took off running.  He blazed down the alley away from Seraphim, and past a parked car.  Bombadier ducked behind the car, hoping Seraphim would not see him.

(Bombardier double moves down the alley away from Seraphim, covering a span of 60'.  He could not Sprint because there were obstacles in the way.  The villain makes a Hide check, resulting in a 21.)

(This ends the sixth round of combat.)

Iron Dragon closed on this 'villain', but when he arrived, saw that the figure was only a drunk.

"Got some spare change?" the drunk asked.

"What?  I don't have time for this," Iron Dragon replied.  He was exasperated at having wasted time chasing down an old drunk.

"Whus goin' on down there?" the old man asked.

"Never mind that," Iron Dragon replied.  "You'd better get out of here before you get hurt."

With that, Iron Dragon ran back down the alley toward where the conflict had started, hoping to be able to help capture Bombardier if possible.

The old man pretended to turn away, and watched Iron Dragon out of the corner of his eye.  When the hero was well down the alley, the figure changed into a thin man in a pin-striped trenchcoat and a fedora.  All that could be seen of this man were his white gloves, and the lower half of his face.  "You've thwarted me now, hero," the man murmured.  "But we shall meet again."

(Iron Dragon fails to see through the Illusion since he doesn't interact in a meaningful way with the 'old man'.  The hero takes a double move back toward where Bombardier and Seraphim were fighting.)

Seraphim could not see Bombardier, but he knew that the villain could not get far.  He flew toward where Bombardier had been, and then spotted the villain's foot sticking out from behind a car parked some distance down the alley.  Seraphim soared toward the hiding villain, and sliced him right across the helmet, knocking Bombardier down for the moment.  Seraphim then landed, intending to question the villain.

(Seraphim must attempt a Spot check to see Bombardier.  He gets a result of 21 - exactly what he needs.  He then charges Bombardier as before.  Bombardier's DEF is 18, and Seraphim gets a result of 29 on the attack - a hit.  The villain must attempt a Damage save (DC 17) and gets a result of 9 - failure.  Bombardier takes another Stun hit and is Stunned again.)

(Fang is still unconscious, but his Regeneration gives him back another Stun hit, dropping his total to 1.  He will still be unconscious for 6 rounds.)

(Bombardier is Stunned, so he cannot act this round.)

(This ends the seventh round of combat.)

"This one bears watching," Seraphim said to Iron Dragon, referring to the downed Bombardier.  "I would stay there if I were you, friend," the angel commanded, pointing the business end of the Sword of Truth at Bombardier's helmet.

"I should check on Fang," Iron Dragon stated, and walked carefully down the alley, keeping an eye out for more trouble.

Seraphim's communicator buzzed, indicating that someone back at Hadley Manor was trying to contact him.  He took his eyes off Bombardier for a moment, assuming the villain had surrendered.  "Yes?" he answered.  "This is Seraphim."

"Is everything OK there?" Harpy asked at the other end.

"Indeed," Seraphim responded.  "All is under control.  Iron Dragon is no longer in danger.  There were a few villains, two were dispatched, and I believe a third may have fled."

"Good," Harpy replied.  "Bring them back here so we can question them."

While Seraphim had his back turned, Bombardier had recovered from the blow that sent him reeling, and pulled a Smoke Bomb from his bandolier.  The villain popped the release and acrid, black smoke started billowing out of the device.  Bombardier got up and ran for it.

(Bombardier, having recovered from his Stunned condition last round, used his Smoke Bomb, an Obscure effect covering an area of 100'.  Neither Seraphim nor Iron Dragon have any way to see through the smoke, while Bombardier's specially-attuned helmet sensors allow the villain to safely manuever through the smoke and escape.)

Seraphim dropped his communicator and turned in Bombardier's direction, but he couldn't see through the smoke.  "He's escaping!" Seraphim called out.

Iron Dragon, who was all the way on the other side of the alley, turned to see the huge black cloud engulfing Seraphim.  "Forget it, Seraphim," he called out.  "We've got one we can question.  Let's go!"

Seeing the wisdom in Iron Dragon's reasoning, Seraphim took to the air, and swooped down to pick up his ally and the captured Fang.

The three flew back to Hadley Manor, where Fang would be questioned about recent events, and a connection to the deepening mystery of Klimordial and the glowing cylinder.

*Watch for Scene 2, coming soon!*


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jan 28, 2003)

This story is really good... please continue 

I love M&M


----------



## MnM_UH (Jan 29, 2003)

*Issue #2 - "Ignition" (Continued)*

Scene 2: "Gathering"

The heroes were finally all in the same place.  Harpy looked over the gathering, and was pleased to see her new friends and allies eager to piece together the clues that had so far baffled them.

While the group made small talk, Harpy wandered over to the coatroom that had been converted into a holding cell, where the villain Fang was now imprisoned.  Fang was a nasty fellow, all fur and claws, and teeth.  He seemed to have no redeeming social characteristics.  Still, Fang was their only link to what might be going on around them.

The bestial villain awoke at Harpy's rousing scent.  It was an artifical perfume, and it masked her true natural odor.  Fang was partial to female odors, for they were strong in their own way, and much easier to follow than male ones.  He looked up to take in Harpy's beauty.  She was quite easy on the eyes.  Something inside him made Fang want to taste her supple flesh, moreso than with normal females.

"I see you're awake," she commented, examining Fang from beyond the strong metal bars that separated them.  "Maybe you'd like to answer a few questions for me."

Fang cocked his head a bit and sat up.  "Come inside," he suggested.  "We'll talk about it..."

"I don't think so," Harpy replied.  "I like you just where you are."

The villain sniffed at the air.  "Too bad," he said.  "You smell... delicious."

Harpy stepped back, giving herself more distance from the bars.  "You've got to be kidding," she said.  "Now, listen to me, Fang.  Behave yourself, or my friends are going to have to teach you a lesson."

Fang purred.  He was still entranced by Harpy's aroma.  He closed his eyes for a moment, and then reopened them.  "I don't have to answer any of your questions."

"But you _do_ want to cooperate," Harpy said, her eyes steely with conviction.

Fang's and Harpy's gazes met, and he was inexorably drawn to her.  Not like before, where he was entranced by her physical charms.  This time, Fang desired her, and desired to do anything to please her.

(Harpy is using her Mind Control ability on Fang.  She must first attempt a Mind Control check, getting a result of 13.  This is opposed by Fang's Will save of 8.  Harpy now has Fang under her control.)

"Now then," Harpy said after it settled in.  "Let's get down to business.

************************************************

"So how was Atlantis?" Electrostatic asked.  

He and the Scoundrel were seated on one side of the oblong meeting room table, while Pathfinder and Torpedo were on the other.  Seraphim, never one to sit, stood a good three paces from Torpedo.  Iron Dragon and MorningStar had adjourned to a side chamber, but were now returning to the main meeting room.  

"Beautiful as always," Torpedo replied.  "I regret that I was unable to see more of my homeland.  Duty calls, as they say."

"I still can't believe that it exists," the Scoundrel remarked.  "I always thought it was a fairy tale."

"I can assure you that it is not," the Atlantean responded, perhaps a bit offended.  "In any event, I did not really know where to start, so I visited my old friend Governor Wayed.  He rules the city of Valmare, not far from Atlantis City."

"Did you swim all the way there?" Electrostatic asked with a shiver.  The electric-powered hero did not like water at all, and made this perfectly clear whenever the subject came up.

"I did," Torpedo replied.  "And yes, it took a long time.  I am accustomed to the sea, and like most Atlanteans, I am a very good swimmer."

"Not to interrupt, friend," Seraphim said, "but can we get back to the matter of Klimordial?"

"Is he still imprisoned in Atlantis?" MorningStar asked.

"Governor Wayed assured me that Klimordial is still imprisoned within the Deep Vault, a place where we put our most violent and heinous criminals.  He is never allowed visitors, so that shoots down the theory that he might have hired someone on the outside."

"Are you sure about that?" Pathfinder asked.  "Perhaps he has some kind of telepathy, or maybe he bribed a guard to pass a message."

"Klimordial is cunning," Torpedo replied, "but never very smart, and I doubt he possesses any kind of psionic abilities.  He is a grunt, as they say on the surface world.  As far as the guards, all of the ones that work on his level of the prison are robotic, and thus unbribeable."

"Very well," Iron Dragon remarked.  "So, now what?"

"I believe someone is impersonating Klimordial for some reason," Torpedo said.

"That would explain the rumors and sightings," Pathfinder said, "and also how an imprisoned villain would be able to hire the thugs to steal the cylinder."

"The next question is why would someone impersonate him?" Seraphim asked.

"Another thing I thought I should point out," Torpedo said, "Barracuda once worked in Klimordial's army.  That is another possible connection."

"Barracuda -- the villain you tangled with in Atlantis?" the Scoundrel asked.

"The very same," Torpedo replied.  "I suppose it's possible that Barracuda is impersonating Klimordial, but to what end, I have no clue."

"Perhaps we should discuss Bombardier and our new friend, Fang," Pathfinder suggested.  "Just who were they meeting with?"

"Villains like Bombardier are not given to being under anyone's thumb," Electrostatic said.  "He is a loner."  Electrostatic was quite familiar with the grenade-lobbing villain.  "It would take someone very powerful to employ him."

"OK," MorningStar said, "let's start talking about who that might be."

"I dare not suggest this," Seraphim began, "but what about Lord Bane?  He is certainly powerful enough to gain Bombardier's respect."

"No, I don't think so," MorningStar responded.  "He always uses his own minions.  I've never heard of Lord Bane employing other supers."

"What about that mummy, Panepsis?" asked the Scoundrel.  "He's been seen in lots of places.  Who's to say he's not in San Fran?"

"I heard that he had been destroyed," Iron Dragon remarked.

"There are several possibilities," Pathfinder said.  "Supernova, Technomancer, Bonemaster, among others.  Any one of them could be involved."

Harpy entered the room.  She looked at the gathered heroes, and realized they had been discussing who exactly was supposed to have been the 'employer' that Bombardier and Fang were going to meet.

"I got Fang to talk," she began, "but I don't know how much help it's going to be.  All he knows is that some guy in a trenchcoat and a hat would meet him and Bombardier.  Fang got the impression that Bombardier knew this guy, but never got a name."

"Trenchcoat and a hat, huh?" Electrostatic asked.  "That's not much to go on."

"We may need to wait for more clues to arise," Pathfinder suggested.  "At least we know the cylinder is safe in police custody.  Perhaps they will attempt to steal it again.  We could set a trap."

The house phone rang.  Harpy moved to answer it.  "That's a great idea, Johnny.  You guys talk about it while I get this."

"I hate to admit this," the Scoundrel said, "I'm rather familiar with the SFPD property room.  It's quite secure.  Cops are there day and night."

"Those policemen are no match for supervillains," Seraphim remarked.

"Yeah," MorningStar said, "and they know it.  No doubt in my mind those guys -- whomever they are -- will try something."

Harpy hung up the phone and came back to the group.  "They already have."

*Watch for Scene 3, coming soon!*


----------



## threshel (Jan 30, 2003)

Excellent!  I can't wait for the next update.

 
J


----------



## MnM_UH (Jan 30, 2003)

*Issue #2 - "Ignition" (Continued)*

Scene 3: "A Vision of the Past"

"All right, what now?" asked the Scoundrel.

"It's very simple," Harpy replied.  "Someone broke into the property room and stole the cylinder."

"Wow," MorningStar commented.  "Pretty brazen."

"The lieutenant I talked to said there was no evidence of a break in at all," Harpy said.   "In fact, the cops guarding the place didn't see anyone enter or leave the room -- not even the cylinder itself." 

"It could not have just disappeared," Seraphim claimed.

"I suppose not," Pathfinder said.  "There must be some evidence left at the scene."

"Listen," the Scoundrel said, "that place is guarded like Fort Knox.  There are at least four guards watching the place at all times.  Now, there is a lot of traffic in and out of the room -- it's where they keep all the contraband the cops find.  But I think they would see an eight-foot cylinder walking out of the room."

"We've got to do something," Electrostatic said.

This is why Harpy never wanted to be team leader.  United Heroes was a new team and before their first mission together, the team was divided between having her or Seraphim lead the team.  Seraphim was obviously a lot older and wiser, but was still somewhat unfamiliar with the ways of mortals.  It was decided that Harpy would be the leader, but that democracy would rule most of the time.  Harpy would be a great public representative for the team due to her fame and obvious knack for public relations.  But decision-making was tough for the 19-year-old singer from Mississippi.  This superhero stuff was new, and she was still learning her own powers, and was much less knowledgeable on everyone else's abilities.

"I hate to do this," she began, "but I think we're going to have to split the team for this.  I can't see sending everyone to check out the property room.  I would also like to have some of the team members here to respond to anything else that comes up."

"What do you suggest?" Seraphim asked.

"You, Electrostatic, Pathfinder, and the Scoundrel should go downtown to check out the property room and the surrounding area.  Torpedo, I'd like you to check out the area near the docks.  I have a feeling that cylinder might have found its way back there or possibly underwater.  MorningStar, Iron Dragon, and I will remain here so that we can keep track of what's going on."

"I'm on my way," Torpedo said, and quickly made his way out of the meeting room.  He was always happy to go back to the water, his native element.

"Maybe I should stay here with you guys," Electrostatic said.  "I don't know anything about searching some dusty old property room."

Harpy gave Electrostatic a look reserved for special occasions.  She knew that he had a crush on her, but never let him know that she knew, at least not for the time being.  Harpy understood that Electrostatic wanted to be near her as much as possible, but his expertise would be useful, even if he couldn't see it.

"No, your skill with electronics and gadgets may come in handy," Harpy replied.  "I'd really like you to go along."

"What about Fang?" Iron Dragon asked.

"Hmm.  Good question," Harpy replied.  "Let's keep him here.  I may have some more questions for him."

Seraphim took off and flew on his own toward the city.  He would arrive likely ten minutes to half an hour before the others, who would travel by car.  Electrostatic insisted on driving, and, since they really didn't care, Pathfinder and the Scoundrel let him.

**************************************************

"I'm telling ya," Officer Wilson explained, "I didn't see nothin.  And I was here all night.  I worked the 10 pm to 6 am shift."

"That's when the cylinder likely disappeared," Seraphim concluded.

"Yeah, I guess," Wilson replied.  "We've got cameras inside and out.  There are tapes, but I don't know if anyone's look at them yet.  Might be a place to start."

Electrostatic stepped inside the large property room, joining Pathfinder and the Scoundrel, who were already there, poking around for clues.

"Anything?" he asked of his two allies.

"Looks clean to me," the Scoundrel responded.  "Of course, we could go over this place with a fine-toothed comb and not find anything if they used some kind of super-powers to get that cylinder out of here."

(Electrostatic attempts a Spot check against DC 15, getting a result of 17 - success!)

"Hmm," Electrostatic began, "these cameras appear to be turned off."

Pathfinder and the Scoundrel looked up at the four cameras in the room, one in each corner.  The cameras, which would normally rotate 45 degrees, were not moving.

"When they're on, a red light would be blinking in the front," Electrostatic explained.

Officer Miller and Seraphim entered the room.

"Hey, Officer Miller," the Scoundrel asked, "why are these cameras turned off?"

A shocked look cross the policeman's face as he looked at the nearest camera.  "What the --"

"Yeah," Electrostatic said.  "Maybe we should take a look at those tapes."

Seraphim, Officer Miller, Electrostatic, and the Scoundrel began to walk out of the property room, but Pathfinder remained.

"Aren't you coming?" the Scoundrel asked of his Navajo ally.

"You should go look at the tapes from the cameras," Pathfinder replied.  "I was sent along on this mission for one reason only.  I will remain here and meditate.  Hopefully, I will receive a vision about these events that will help us."

Pathfinder sat down in the very spot where the cylinder once was, and pulled out a few pouches from his belt.

*************************************************

"I guess Pathfinder is going to do his vision thing," the Scoundrel remarked as the group walked through the property area.

"That's a great idea," Electrostatic replied.  "I hope he gets a picture of the guys that took the cylinder.  It would make our jobs a lot easier."

"I admire his dedication to his beliefs," Seraphim said.  "Even though we do not see eye-to-eye on matters of faith, I know that he strongly believes in his ways."

They made it to the room where the camera feeds are recorded.  It was a small room, so Seraphim stayed outside to keep an eye on the area.

"Is it just me," the Scoundrel asked, "or is the big guy sometimes a little overbearing?"

"It's not just you," Electrostatic replied.  "Now let's take a look at these tapes."

They found the tapes in question, and began to view them in fast-forward mode, looking for anything out of the ordinary.

A few moments later, Seraphim saw Pathfinder exit the property room and head in his direction.  _Perhaps he has learned something,_ Seraphim thought.

"I received a vision," Pathfinder announced.  "I only hope it can lead to some clues.  Are they looking at the tapes?"

"Yes," Seraphim replied.  "Although I suspect it may take some time to review that much material."

The angelic hero knocked on the door, and Electrostatic poked his head out.

"Pathfinder has returned with a vision," Seraphim stated.  "We would be best served to hear him out, for that would take far less time than looking at the videotapes."

"Good idea," Electrostatic replied, and then both he and the Scoundrel exited the room.  They all gathered around to hear about Pathfinder's vision.

(Going back in time a little, Pathfinder, using his Postcognition ability, would have had to make a check.  He gets a modified result of 20, indicating that Pathfinder is able to get a pretty good view of the events of the past 24 hours in that room.)

"It was quiet in the property room from 6 pm until around midnight.  Some men opened the doors leading into the room and approached the cylinder.  These men were dressed in costumes, but I do not recognize them.  Just as they entered, one of the men raised his hand and a crackling noise could be heard in the room.  The cameras in the four corners of the room went dead.

"Next, a man in a pinstriped trenchcoat entered the room and pointed at the cylinder.  He then left.  He walked right past some policemen that were standing near the doors.  They did not seem surprised to see these men in the property room, almost as if they belonged there.

"Another man, dressed in a shiny grey bodysuit, raised his arms and the cylinder rose from the floor.  It turned horizontal, and then followed the two remaining costumed men out of the room.  Afterwards, some policemen came and closed and locked the doors to the room."

"Interesting," Seraphim said.  "I wonder why the officer would lie about someone coming into the property room."

"Yeah," the Scoundrel added.  "They said no one entered or left the room while they were on duty.  These are the same guys, right?"

"I saw Officer Miller in the vision," Pathfinder replied.  "He saw all three men."

(Electrostatic spends a Hero Point for inspiration.  He gets the idea to ask Harpy about how mind control powers work.)

"Hey, I have an idea," Electrostatic said, pulling out his communicator.  

He called Hadley Manor, and Harpy answered.

"It's Jeremy," he said.

"Can we go by our official superhero names while on duty?" Harpy asked.

"OK.  Listen, I have a question about mind control.  If you controlled someone, would they remember what happened?"

"I can't speak for all people," Harpy answered.  "That's how my mind control power works.  They don't remember anything."

"Well, I think we may have our first clue about who might be heading this operation," Electrostatic said.  "Someone with mind control powers."

"Did you come up with anything else?" Harpy asked.

"I'll fill you in when we get back, Tabitha," Electrostatic replied.  "We're going to look around a little more and then come back to base."

"Fine," Harpy said.  She disconnected.

"Well, I was right," Electrostatic said.  "One of those guys may have mind-controlled the cops guarding the room.  Any thoughts on the guys Pathfinder saw in his vision?"

"One of them sounds like maybe Lodestone," the Scoundrel remarked.  "I've tangled with him once.  He wears a shiny grey bodysuit, and he has magnetic powers."

"What did the other man look like?" Seraphim asked.

"The man who knocked out the cameras?  He was glowing with a yellow light, though it was not terribly bright.  He wore a helmet and perhaps armor.  He moved quickly."

"That could be Surge," Electrostatic responded.  "I hate that guy."

"I'm going to go start the car," the Scoundrel replied.  "You guys finish up whatever we need to do here."

The Scoundrel left his three companions and walked out of the building.  On his way to the car, he spotted a policeman taking an unusual interest in him.

(The Scoundrel attempted a Spot check, and got a result of 16, indicating that he saw the 'cop'.  Next, he attempted a Sense Motive check, with a result of a natural 20!  He got a feeling that something about this 'cop' wasn't right.)

The Scoundrel approached the policeman.  "Anything I can help you with, buddy?" he asked.

The cop said nothing and walked away, appearing a little nervous.  The Scoundrel saw Seraphim, Electrostatic, and Pathfinder making their way toward the car.

"Hey guys," the Scoundrel called out.  "Notice anything strange about that cop?"

The other three heroes peered in the direction the Scoundrel indicated.

"Nah, nothing," Electrostatic replied.

"He looks just like a policeman to me," remarked Pathfinder.

Seraphim was still looking.  "I do not see a policeman.  All I see is a tall man in a pin-striped trenchcoat and a hat."

"Tall man in a pin-striped trenchcoat?" Pathfinder asked.  "That is the man I saw in my vision."

"It must be an illusion!" Electrostatic exclaimed.  "Seraphim can see through illusions!"

"Let's get him!" the Scoundrel yelled as he took off after the 'cop'.

The erstwhile policeman turned and saw the heroes coming after him.  _Fools!  If only they knew what I have in store for them!  Let them chase me..._

*Watch for the pivotal Scene 4, coming soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Jan 31, 2003)

*Issue #2 - "Ignition" (Continued)*

Scene 4: "Trickster"

The tall man in the pin-striped trenchcoat and fedora had a good lead on Pathfinder, Electrostatic, and the Scoundrel, though the Scoundrel and Electrostatic were gaining on their quarry due to their superhuman speed.

Seraphim, the only hero who could see through the villain's illusions, was airborne, and giving chase on the wing.  While in flight, Seraphim was the fastest of the United Heroes on the scene, so he would no doubt catch the villain quickly -- the illusionist did not seem to possess above-normal footspeed. 

The villain ran down the street from the police station and into a mall.  It was noon, and the mall was crawling with business people on their lunch hour.  While he ran, the villain created a new illusion, that of a man in a business suit carrying a briefcase.  He stopped, hoping that this would fool his foes.  It of course fooled all of the heroes except for Seraphim.  The villain tried to mix with the rest of the people in the open area of the mall, but Seraphim was obviously locked on target.  The villain realized that Seraphim must have somehow been able to penetrate his illusions, so he chose a new strategy.

As Seraphim hovered over the crowd, many of the people cheered and asked for the angelic hero's autograph.  Electrostatic, Pathfinder, and the Scoundrel arrived at the square in due time.

"He got down that escalator," Seraphim called out, indicating the escalator in question, which led to an underground level of the mall.

"You won't be able to fly down there," the Scoundrel pointed out.  "It's too narrow."

Seraphim landed.  "There's no reason I can't walk."

"You're still able to see through his illusions then?" Pathfinder asked of Seraphim.

They walked toward the escalator, wary of any tricks this villain might perpetrate.

"Yes," Seraphim replied.  "We should stay together for now since I'm the only one that can see him."

**************************************************

Halfway down the escalator, the heroes saw some kind of commotion going on down below.  One of the stores was on fire, and the fire had spread out into the mall area.

Electrostatic picked up his communicator.  "We'd better call the fire department."

"Do not bother," Seraphim said.  "Another illusion."

"Yeah, but tell them that," the Scoundrel retorted, indicating the crowd of perhaps 250 shoppers clogging the exits and the main walkways.

"They're going to be tricky to get around," Electrostatic commented.  "This guy is good."

"I hardly think -- " Seraphim began.  "Oh.  You mean clever, not a good person."

"Yeah," Electrostatic replied, realizing that Seraphim still had trouble with lingo.

They finally got to the bottom of the escalator.  Someone pulled the fire alarms, so now the area was being sprinkled with water from above.

"Agh!" Electrostatic called out.  He was deathly afraid of water, since it burned and shocked his skin, not unlike what electricity might do to a normal person.  "I've got to get out of here!"

(Since he is exposed to water, and he has a Susceptible to Water Weakness, Electrostatic must attempt a Fortitude save (DC 15) to avoid becoming Fatigued.  He gets a result of 14, so he will be Fatigued.  When he gets to the top of the escalator, Electrostatic spends a Hero Point to remove the Fatigue.)

"Go back up top," the Scoundrel commanded.  "We'll come get you later."

Electrostatic crawled over to the up escalator, which was clogged full of nervous shoppers attempting to escape the 'fire'.

"We are in a more open area now," Seraphim said.  "I will take to the air and see if I can locate the villain."  With that, he took off.

The villain, who had disguised himself as a security guard, watched the heroes from an alcove near the escalator.  _Divide and conquer,_ he thought.  _Seraphim is gone, so now I can play._

Electrostatic came back down the escalator.  "Hey," he said, "let's catch that bad guy."

The Scoundrel and Pathfinder looked at one another, then at the water still descending from the sprinklers on the ceiling.

"OK," the Scoundrel said.  "Let's go."

The heroes took three steps, then the Scoundrel swiped at Electrostatic.  His hand went right through the illusion, and then he and Pathfinder realized that the illusionist must have been nearby.

(The Scoundrel decided to take a chance and try to attack the illusion of Electrostatic.  He must attempt a Will save (DC 25), and gets a natural 20! - success.  As soon as this happens, Pathfinder uses his Scent ability.  This requires a Spot check (DC 10), and Pathfinder gets a result of 27, easily detecting that the illusion is not putting off the right odor.)

"Do you see anyone out of the ordinary?" the Scoundrel asked of his companion.

"No," Pathfinder replied.  "But I wouldn't, would I?"

They saw Seraphim and waved him over.

"He's around here somewhere," the Scoundrel told Seraphim.

"If you see him," Pathfinder said, "maybe we can corner this guy."

_I can't have any fun with that Seraphim around,_ the villain thought.  _I need to find a way to get rid of him._

He watched as the heroes fanned out, looking for him.  The villain managed to keep out of Seraphim's line of sight; the angelic hero would be able to see right through the villain's security guard disguise.

The villain pulled out a cell phone and hit the speed dial button.  "Are you in position?" he whispered.

"We are," the voice replied.  "People are starting to get suspicious."

"Let them," the villain answered.  "I will only be a moment then."

He hung up the phone and, when Seraphim was facing the other direction, came out of hiding and crept up the escalator.

(Pathfinder and the Scoundrel get Spot checks to notice the 'security guard' trying to go up the escalator.  The heroes need a flat 15.  Pathfinder gets a 22, and the Scoundrel gets a 12.  Since Pathfinder succeeded, he now gets a Sense Motive against the villain's Bluff (DC 20), and Pathfinder gets a result of 20 - exactly what he needs to notice something's not right.)

"Hey you," Pathfinder called out to the 'security guard' ascending the escalator.  

The guard did not respond, and kept hurrying up the conveyance.

The other heroes, including Seraphim, turned around, and the flying hero saw their quarry.  "That's him!" Seraphim called out, pointing at the villain.

*************************************************

Three-quarters of the way up the escalator, the villain decided to drop his illusion, and all of the heroes saw his true appearance.  "Catch me if you can, heroes!" he called out as he got to the top of the escalator.

Because the escalator was too narrow for Seraphim to fly through (his wingspan was too broad), he had to run up the escalator like the Scoundrel and Pathfinder.  The Scoundrel got to the top first, and spotted Electrostatic nearby, talking on his communicator.

"That's him!" the Scoundrel yelled to Electrostatic, pointing at the pin-striped villain who was running down an alley.

Electrostatic and the Scoundrel were faster than the average person, and were faster than this villain.  They would no doubt catch him before he got very far.  Once Seraphim got into the open, however, he would be able to fly at double the pace of the running villain.  Pathfinder, not having been blessed with above-average speed, would catch up eventually.

Once the villain passed through the alley, he was on a major street.  From there, he turned left toward the waterfront.  Electrostatic and the Scoundrel were gaining on him, and Seraphim took to the air, and was easily able to track him down from above.

The villain stopped in the middle of the street.  "Greetings, heroes," he began.  "Call me Trickster, master of illusions.  I am here to cause you a lot of trouble."

"We're not interested in your games, Trickster," Seraphim said defiantly.

"Why don't you just give up now and save us all a lot of hassle?" Electrostatic asked.

"What would be the fun in that?" Trickster replied.  "Besides, that would greatly disappoint my friends here."

Two villains appeared behind Trickster: Bombardier and an armored fellow sitting atop a metallic horse.

"I believe you've already met Bombardier," Trickster said.  "This is Cyber-Knight.  You'll find him simply smashing!"

*This ends Issue #2, "Ignition"

Watch for Issue #3, "Embers", coming soon!*


----------



## Krellic (Jan 31, 2003)

I'd buy this comic


----------



## Krellic (Jan 31, 2003)

Ah my first double post in a long term *sigh*


----------



## MnM_UH (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks.  I'm glad everyone is enjoying this story.

What do you guys think about the way I've been doing the game text (the M&M jargon)?  Should I keep it as is, and if not, should I change how it appears, or maybe get rid of it altogether?


----------



## GreyShadow (Jan 31, 2003)

MnM_UH said:
			
		

> [BWhat do you guys think about the way I've been doing the game text (the M&M jargon)?  Should I keep it as is, and if not, should I change how it appears, or maybe get rid of it altogether? [/B]




Great story!  I'm enjoying it all.  Keep the game text I say, lets me understand the rules / reasons for the various actions happening.

Cheers


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jan 31, 2003)

I agree, while I have M&M and know the game (have run a couple of games and I am just about to start in a new game next week, plus a PbP here on this board also) I enjoy reading about the rules, just to LR in me I guess 
Oh I really enjoy this story (this one and Billy's are the only two I read actually)


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 2, 2003)

*Sorry for the Delay*

I've had some other priorities come up -- damn them!  -- so I haven't been able to post the start of the next issue.  I plan on running the combat sometime soon, and then I'll post the big fight.

Didn't want anyone to think I had given up...


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 3, 2003)

*Combat Scene Adjustment*

To keep the combat scenes from becoming incredibly long posts, I am going to break them up by rounds.  Therefore, a scene containing a six round combat would have six or seven posts (there might be one post before or after to complete the scene).

Just thought I'd let my loyal readers know of the change.

UH Editor


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 4, 2003)

*Issue #3 - "Embers"*

Scene 1: “Battle on the Waterfront”

Here are stats for two new villains, Cyber-Knight and Trickster:

************************************************
*Cyber-Knight
186 PP*
PL 12; Init +1; Defense 16; Spd 30 Run, 50 Ride; ATK +14 Melee (+17S Dam, Vibrosword), +9 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +11, Fort +11, Ref +1, Will +1; STR 20, DEX 13, CON 20, INT 10, WIS 12, CHA 17.
*Skills*: Climb +12, Handle Animal +7, Intimidate +13, Jump +12, Ride +11, and Taunt +13.
*Feats*: Attack Focus – Armed, Great Fortitude, Improved Critical – Vibrosword, Move-By Attack, Power Attack, Quick Draw, and Toughness.
*Powers*: Datalink +5 [_Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 10 PP], Regeneration +5 [_Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 10 PP], Super-Constitution +4 [_Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 16 PP], and Super-Strength +4 [_Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 16 PP].
*Equipment*: Cyber-Steed [Vehicle; _Type_: Ground; _Size_: Large; _Movement_: 10 (50); _Hardness_: 12; _Armor_: 0; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 12 PP], Fusion Meta-Armor [Protection (+ Impenetrable) +7 and Sensory Protection +5; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 19 PP], and Vibrosword [Strike (Melee) +8; _Power Stunt_: Penetrating Attack; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 9 PP].
*Physical Description*: Cyber-Knight always appears in a very shiny suit of metal armor.  This armor is nearly Medieval in style, although it certainly has very obviously modern elements, and is not constructed of normal metal alloys.  The armor includes a large helmet, which serves to make the villain even more imposing.  He carries the Vibrosword, which, when activated, makes an audible buzzing sound.  Cyber-Knight rides a mechanical horse into combat, and he either fights on horseback or sometimes dismounts if the situation calls for it.

*************************************************
*Trickster
235 PP*
PL 15; Init +1; Defense 18; Spd 30 Run; ATK +4 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch), +5 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +0, Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +14; STR 10, DEX 13, CON 10, INT 18, WIS 20, CHA 20.
*Skills*: Bluff +15, Concentration +9, Craft (Writing) +8, Diplomacy +15, Disguise +23, Drive +5, Escape Artist +8, Gather Information +17, Hide +13, Intimidate +13, Knowledge (Classical Music) +12, Language (Atlantean, English, French, Italian, Japanese, Russian, and Spanish), Listen +15, Move Silently +13, Open Lock +7, Perform +13, Pilot +5, Profession (Musician) +9, Profession (Writer) +9, Search +10, Sense Motive +15, Sleight of Hand +10, Spot +15, and Taunt +14.
*Feats*: Connected, Dodge, Evasion, Expertise, Improved Disarm, Headquarters, Inspire, Iron Will, Leadership, Lightning Reflexes, Psychic Awareness, Power Immunity, See Invisibility, Skill Focus – Disguise, Talented (Listen & Spot), and True Sight.
*Powers*: Amazing Save – Willpower +7 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 7 PP], ESP +4 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 8 PP], Illusion +15 [_Extras_: Area and Damaging; _Flaw_: Limited – Only Creatures; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 45 PP], Invisibility +10 [_Flaw_: Limited – Only Creatures; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP], Mental Protection +8 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 16 PP], Mind Control +5 [_Extra_: Mind Blank; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 15 PP], and Telepathy +5 [_Flaw_: Limited – Communication Only; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 5 PP].
*Equipment*: None.
*Weakness*: Quirk (Trusts Underlings too Much) and Quirk (Overconfident).
*Physical Description*: Though he often uses disguises, Trickster is most often seen wearing a pin-striped trench coat and a well-worn fedora, along with white gloves and spats.  Underneath the trench coat, he is dressed in a suit and tie (always green).  Trickster is of Caucasian origin, and is approximately 35 years old.  He has green eyes, black hair, stands 6’1”, and weighs 170 lbs.

*************************************************

(Note: During the previous battle with Bombardier, he should have needed to use a half action to draw one of his bomb devices, since he doesn’t have the Quick Draw feat.  From now on, or until he acquires that feat, he will use a half action to draw, then another half action to use an attack.)

(First off, we’ll roll for initiative.  For the heroes, Electrostatic gets a 33, Pathfinder gets a 7, the Scoundrel gets a 24, and Seraphim gets a 5.  For the villains, Bombardier gets a 6, Cyber-Knight gets a 15, and Trickster gets an 11.  So, the order goes Electrostatic, the Scoundrel, Cyber-Knight, Trickster, Pathfinder, Bombardier, and Seraphim.)

Trickster stood in front of Bombardier and Cyber-Knight, mocking the four heroes in front of him.  “If I were you,” he said, “I would just run away now, before you get hurt!”

Seraphim hovered over the situation, trying to evaluate the team’s chances of perhaps capturing the villains.  Also, there was the matter of the innocent bystanders forming a half-circle behind the villains.  _How best to stop these cretins without harming those people behind them?_ Seraphim asked himself.

Electrostatic and the Scoundrel looked to their field general above for some kind of sign, but none was forthcoming.  They each thought it best to make a pre-emptive strike against the villains, maybe to stop them before anything happened.

“Seen these guys before?” Electrostatic asked the Scoundrel.

“No,” his companion replied, “but I know this Bombardier guy throws grenades, so let’s try not to get bunched up.”

“Agreed,” Electrostatic answered as he rushed toward the villains.

The electric hero knew that they might only have one shot at this Trickster, and that the time was now!  He charged forward and, pointing his index fingers at the shady villain, let loose an impressive lightning bolt, blasting Trickster and enveloping him in blue shimmering light.  “Take that!” the hero yelled as he fired off.  Electrostatic kept an eye on Cyber-Knight, who was mounted and probably going to attack.  He covered himself in electricity, just in case.

(Electrostatic uses his Dodge feat to assign a +2 dodge bonus to his Defense against Cyber-Knight.  Next, as a half action, he moves forward 40’.  He fires his Energy Blast at Trickster (DEF 17) and hits with a 19.  Trickster must attempt a Damage Save (DC 25) using his Evasion feat, and gets a 16.  The villain takes a Stun hit and is Stunned.  Finally, Electrostatic uses a free action to activate his Damage Field.)

_This is likely to get pretty dicey,_ the Scoundrel thought.  _A guy like me could get flattened quick._  He pulled out his Hellfire Pistols and made for cover, hoping that the others wouldn’t just think he was running away.  Cowardice was not in the Scoundrel’s vocabulary, but strategy certainly was!  He spotted a row of metallic sheds nearby and headed for a spot just behind the last one.  _Now what?_ he wondered.

(The Scoundrel spends a half action to draw his two Hellfire Pistols.  As his other half action, he moves 45’ across the field of action to get behind a shed for 100% cover.)

“I’ll not have someone as vile as thee attack my liege, crass varlet!” cried Cyber-Knight as he drew his Vibrosword and charged Electrostatic, mounted atop his Cyber-Steed.  Electrostatic’s eyes got wide as the hulking metal beast approached.  “Have at thee,” Cyber-Knight called out as the blade swung, and Electrostatic, with blinding speed, somersaulted over it and tumbled behind the mounted villain.

_Whew,_ Electrostatic thought.  _That was close!_

(Cyber-Knight draws his Vibrosword as a free action (Quick Draw).  Atop his Cyber-Steed, he rides 50’ forward to Electrostatic as a half action.  Then, he attacks Electrostatic (DEF 31) and misses with a 24.)

Trickster laid on his side, his skin still trickling with electrical power.  _That fool surprised me,_ he thought, _but not again._  He got up and blinked out of sight.  Looking around, Trickster spotted some barrels that would work for cover, just in case.  He made his way over there, minding his ally Bombardier very carefully, since the grenade-lobbing villain could see Trickster no better than the heroes.

(Trickster spends a Villain Point to remove his Stunned condition.  Next, he uses a free action to become Invisible.  Just to be on the safe side, the villain assigns a +1 dodge bonus to his Defense.  Finally, he hustles 60’ across the field of action toward some barrels, near a large metallic container.)

“Seraphim!” Pathfinder called out.  “We need to take out Bombardier first, right?”

“Agreed,” the angelic hero replied.  “Get close enough to get a shot at Bombardier, but stay away from Cyber-Knight.  We don’t know his capabilities yet.  Electrostatic is taking a big risk by getting in his face.”

Pulling his SuperX Crossbow around front to bear, Pathfinder ran as far as he could, while avoiding Cyber-Knight.  Pathfinder wouldn’t be able to take a shot yet since he was still quite far from the villainous Bombardier.

(Pathfinder uses a free action to draw his SuperX Crossbow.  He hustles 60’ forward to get closer to Bombardier.)

Bombardier was too smart for the heroes’ tactics.  “You think you can spread out and avoid the Nega-Bomb?” he asked.  “I can blow you all to smithereens!”  Bombardier produced the so-named Nega-Bomb from the bandolier across his chest, and hurled it as far as he could toward Pathfinder, trying to gauge it so that the blast might also hit Electrostatic.

The radiation blast enveloped Pathfinder as intended, and also clipped Electrostatic and Cyber-Knight.  All three combatants were knocked to their posteriors momentarily, with the Native American hero taking the brunt of the blast.

(Bombardier uses a half action to draw a Nega-Bomb.  He throws it at a square (DEF 10) near Pathfinder.  Bombardier gets a –10 penalty due to range, but he still hits the square with a result of 12.  Pathfinder, Electrostatic, and Cyber-Knight are all within the Nega-Bomb’s area of effect, so all get Reflex saves (DC 18) to halve the damage.  Pathfinder (13) and Cyber-Knight (2) fail.  Electrostatic succeeds with an 18.  Pathfinder must attempt a Damage save (DC 17) and fails with a 16, taking a Stun hit.  Cyber-Knight must attempt a Damage save (DC 16) and succeeds with a 30, taking no damage.  Electrostatic does not need to attempt a Damage save because the halved Damage bonus (+4) is less than the value of his Protection (+8).)

Seraphim flew in a little closer to the battle after the explosion.  “Electrostatic,” he called out, “we must concentrate on Bombardier!  He is the biggest threat to the bystanders.  Scoundrel, see if you can find Trickster before he gets away!”

The angelic hero bulleted through the air and, with both fists forward, toppled Bombardier with little effort.  Seraphim landed just behind the fallen villain, hoping to make sure he stayed that way.

(Seraphim takes a free action to activate his Force Field, and another free action to use his Leadership feat.  The heroes in the next round will gain a +1 bonus to their checks.  He allocates his +1 from Aerial Combat to Defense.  Seraphim charges Bombardier (DEF 18), moving 65’ in a ram attempt.  He hits with a 27, so Bombardier must attempt a Damage save (DC 19, adjusted for the ram and the villain’s Protection).  Bombardier gets an 11, so he takes a Stun hit and is Stunned.  Normally, Seraphim would need to make a Damage save due to the ram, but the Damage bonus (+8) is less than the value of his Force Field (+10).)

(This ends combat round one.)

*Watch for round 2, coming soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 4, 2003)

*Issue #3 - "Embers" (Continued)*

Scene 1: "Battle on the Waterfront" - Combat Round Two

_All right,_ Electrostatic thought.  _We can take down Bombardier now, and concentrate on the others -- as long as I can make it happen!_  Focusing his concentration on the environment around him, Electrostatic drew in as much power as he could, until his very being was shaking with electrical energy, and then released a lightning bolt at the villainous Bombardier, who was already looking pretty shaky.  The jolt sent Bombardier reeling, but the villain was still on his feet.  Electrostatic dropped to one knee after he blasted Bombardier, but felt his energy returning almost instantly.

"Geez," he said, "why won't this guy go down?"

(Electrostatic takes a half action to move 25' toward Bombardier to get within Point Blank range.  He uses Extra Effort to increase the Energy Blast to +12 damage and fires it at Bombardier (DEF 14), hitting with a 22.  Bombardier must attempt a Damage save (DC 25+2-8=19) and gets a 14.  He takes a Stun hit.  Finally, Electrostatic spends a Hero Point to remove the Extra Effort fatigue.)

_Let's take a look around here,_ the Scoundrel thought.  _If I were an invisible cretin, where would I be hiding?_  He cruised around behind some metallic sheds and some large containers, like the kind used in cargo ships.  Coming out into the open, he had still not seen Trickster.  _He's gotta be around here somewhere,_ the Scoundrel thought.

(The Scoundrel double-moves around some sheds and containers, looking for Trickster.  He has Blind-Sight, so he can see the invisible villain if he gets within 30'.  The Scoundrel ends his round within 30', so Trickster must make a Hide check to avoid being seen.  The Hide check (16) is opposed by the Scoundrel's Spot check (13).  The Scoundrel doesn't see Trickster - yet.)

"Thou canst get away that easily!" Cyber-Knight exclaimed, and spurred his Cyber-Steed onward.  Electrostatic turned just in time to see Cyber-Knight's vibrating blade slicing at his head and dove backward, but Cyber-Knight's attack still sliced the electric hero across the chest.  Electrostatic reeled from the blow, but was still on his feet.

(Cyber-Knight charges Electrostatic (DEF 31) from behind, and hits with a 33.  Electrostatic must attempt a Damage (Reflex) save (DC 32-6=26) and gets a 20.  Electrostatic takes a Stun hit and is Stunned.  Because he has Move-By Attack and moved only 25' in his charge, Cyber-Knight continues moving another 25' after the attack, and ends up near Bombardier.)

Trickster skulked around near the barrels, trying to read what might be inside.  _Radioactive materials, hm?_ he thought.  _What a delight!_.  Then, he heard someone crashing around nearby.  _So, they think they'll sneak up on me?_  Trickster crept closer to the crowd, but kept his eye on the corner where he was standing.  He created a perfect illusion of himself, standing visible in the open.  _That should keep my little friend busy,_ he thought.

(Since the Scoundrel is moving nearby, the hero must make Hide (28) and Move Silently (17) checks, opposed by Trickster's Spot (24) and Listen (33) checks.  Trickster hears someone moving around near him, but doesn't see anything.  He uses a half action to move 15' toward the crowd.  Then, he creates an Illusion of himself in the same spot where he stood.)

"I'll finish him off," Pathfinder offered, as he moved in closer to get a good shot at Bombardier.  He fired his crossbow, but missed as the villain appeared to move slightly to avoid the attack.

_Frustrating,_ Pathfinder thought.

(Pathfinder uses a half action to move 15' forward and get within Point Blank range of Bombardier.  He fires his SuperX Crossbow at Bombardier (DEF 14), but misses with a 13.)

Bombardier shook off the cobwebs and looked at the situation.  "I'm so popular," he noted.  "Seraphim, we have some unfinished business."

"I will have nothing to do with the likes of you, villain," the angelic hero replied.

_This hero will stop at nothing to save these simpletons,_ Bombardier considered, eyeing the crowd behind him.  He produced a Neural-Bomb and threw it into the crowd of bystanders.  "Take that, do-gooder!"  The blast covered a dozen people, and caught Seraphim, who shrugged off its effects.

(Bombardier spends a Villain Point to remove his Stunned condition.  He takes a 5' step and draws a Neural Bomb as a half action.  He throws it into the crowd, hoping to clip Seraphim in the process.  He targets a square (DEF 10) and takes a -2 range penalty, hitting with a 16.  12 Bystanders are Paralyzed, and Seraphim must attempt a Reflex save (DC 16) to halve the effect.  Seraphim gets 18.  The effect is halved to +3 and since this is less than Seraphim's Mental Protection (+8), he doesn't need to make a save.)

"You are a fool!" Seraphim cried, looking at the frozen bystanders.  "This stops now," he said, drawing his weapon.  The Sword of Truth was very similar to an English Longsword, but was decorated with gold and platinum stamping.  Seraphim swung the sword at Bombardier, but the villain deftly dodged the blow.

"Ha ha," Bombardier said mockingly.  "You'll have to catch me first!"

(Seraphim draws his Sword of Truth as a half action.  He uses a free action to continue his Leadership.  Seraphim attacks Bombardier (DEF 18), but misses with a 17.)

(This ends combat round two.)

*Watch for round 3, coming soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 4, 2003)

*Issue #3 - "Embers" (Continued)*

Scene 1: "Battle on the Waterfront" - Combat Round Three

(Electrostatic recovers from his Stunned effect and cannot take an action.  He does regain dodge bonuses to Defense and can make Reflex saves as normal.  He must restart Energy Field and the like on his next turn.)

"There he is!" the Scoundrel shouted as he spotted the villainous Trickster emerging from behind a large container.  He blasted with both Hellfire Pistols, and staggered the pin-striped villain.  "Think you can hide from me, huh?"

(The Scoundrel sees 'Trickster' and uses a full-round action to fire both Hellfire Pistols at the illusion (DEF 18), hitting with results of 22 and 20.  Since he has interacted with the illusion, the Scoundrel can attempt a Will save (DC 25) to see through it, but fails with an 8.)

"Thou shall not resist me much longer, varlet," Cyber-Knight announced as he made another pass at Electrostatic.  The electric hero, still woozy from the last shot, saw Cyber-Knight coming from far away, and would not be so easily surprised this time.  He tumbled under the robotic horse's legs, and emerged on the other side.

"Nice try," Electrostatic said as he watched Cyber-Knight continue past him.

(Cyber-Knight charges 15' at Electrostatic (DEF 29) and misses with a 19.  He continues past his target for another 35' (Move-By Attack).)

_The fool gave away his position,_ Trickster realized, and moved near a collection of barrels to get a better look.  _That Scoundrel moron,_ he thought.  _Easy pickings._

The illusion of Trickster regained its footing.  Pulling out a large pistol, the illusion fired a shot at the Scoundrel, landing squarely in the hero's chest, and dropping the Scoundrel immediately.

_That should keep him out of action for a while._

(Trickster uses a half action to move 20' and get in position to see the Scoundrel.  Since he's moving and within audible range of Pathfinder and the Scoundrel and visual range of the latter, Trickster makes a Hide check (28) and a Move Silently check (18).  Pathfinder's Listen check is 22, so he hears something nearby.  The Scoundrel's Spot check is 4 (fails) and his Listen check is 17 (fails).  Trickster uses his other half action to cause his illusory double to draw a pistol and fire at the Scoundrel (DEF for Mental Blast = 19), and hits with a 24.  The Scoundrel resists with a Will save (DC 30), and fails with an 18.  The Scoundrel takes a Stun hit and is unconscious.)

_Someone is nearby,_ Pathfinder thought, his supernatural sense of smell picking up something new.  _But where?  I don't see --_  Then, he saw Trickster's illusory double.  Some black barrels were in the way, so Pathfinder scampered to get a better shot.  His back was turned, so Pathfinder had a very easy shot, and let loose with his crossbow, plunking the villain.  'Trickster' staggered, but did not drop, and turned to face the scout.

(Trickster is within 30', so Pathfinder can use his Scent ability.  He makes a Spot check (DC 10), and gets a natural 20!  He is fooled, however, by the illusory Trickster standing 10' away from the real (invisible) one.  Pathfinder moves 30' as a half action, then fires his SuperX Crossbow at the illusion (DEF 18) and hits with a 27.  Pathfinder now gets a Will save (DC 25) to see through the illusion, but fails with an 11.)

"You risk your lives to save these slack-jawed fools?" Bombardier asked.  "Save them from this!"  He pulled a Nega-Bomb from his bandolier and hurled it toward the edge of the pier, where six people stood, gawking at the combat.  The blast took all six down, and butted Seraphim and Electrostatic, but neither hero was seriously affected.

(Bombardier takes a 5' step and draws a Nega-Bomb.  He targets a square near the edge of the pier (DEF 10), and gets a -6 range penalty, but hits with a 13.  Seraphim, Electrostatic, and 6 Bystanders are caught in the blast.  Reflex saves (DC 18) for the heroes.  Electrostatic (18) succeeds while Seraphim (17) fails.  Neither hero needs to make a Damage save since their protections are more than the damage bonus of the attack (Electrostatic's +8 vs. +4 half damage; Seraphim's +10 vs. +8 full damage).  6 Bystanders are knocked unconscious.)

"I'll take care of this scum," Seraphim announced.  "The rest of you work on Cyber-Knight."

Pathfinder was confused.  "But their leader is right here!"

Seraphim looked, but could see nothing from where he was.  "Stop Cyber-Knight!"

With that, Seraphim charged Bombardier, who was still gloating about harming innocents.  The angelic hero put his sword away and tackled Bombardier, who could not react in time to resist.

(Seraphim uses a free action to power Leadership.  He puts away his sword as a free action and attempts to grapple with Bombardier (DEF 18).  The initial melee attack roll is 26, so now both make opposed Grapple checks.  Seraphim gets a 27 vs. Bombardier's 14.  Seraphim has Bombardier in a hold, but the villain takes no damage since his Protection effect (+8) is greater than Seraphim Str bonus (+4).)

(This ends the third combat round.)

*Watch for round 4, coming soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 4, 2003)

*Issue #3 - "Embers" (Continued)*

Scene 1: "Battle on the Waterfront" - Combat Round Four

_I've had about enough of this knight guy,_ Electrostatic thought.  He stood up and pointed both arms at the mounted villain, projecting a mighty blast of electrical power right at Cyber-Knight.  The blast caused blue light to dance across Cyber-Knight's armor and helmet.

(Electrostatic activates his Energy Field and assigns a +2 dodge bonus to Defense vs. Cyber-Knight (Dodge feat).  He fires his Energy Blast at Cyber-Knight (DEF 14 due to his charge) and hits with a 16.  Cyber-Knight must attempt a Damage save (DC 18) and fails with 14.  He takes a Stun hit.)

(The Scoundrel is unconscious for another 9 rounds.)

Though rebuffed by the lightning bolt, Cyber-Knight was barely injured.  "That is all thou can do?" Cyber-Knight asked, and spurred his Cyber-Steed onward.  "Merely a tickle!" he announced as he charged, wielding his Vibrosword.  The weapon swung, tapping Electrostatic's shoulder, but the hero rolled with the blow and was uninjured.  As the blade connected, Cyber-Knight felt a slight jolt of additional electricity.

(Cyber-Knight charges Electrostatic (DEF 31) again, hitting the hero with a 33.  Electrostatic must attempt a Reflex save (Evasion) (DC 24) and succeeds with a 24.  Electrostatic's Energy Field strikes back at Cyber-Knight, who must make a Damage save (DC 18) and gets a 29 - no effect.  Cyber-Knight continues past Electrostatic for another 25' (Move-By Attack).)

_If I can take down both of these heroes,_ Trickster considered, _I will have more to barter with._  He made his illusory double fire its pistol at Pathfinder, but the hero was somehow able to evade the blast.

Trickster retreated from his position.  _Don't want him to get too close._

(Trickster causes the illusion to fire its pistol at Pathfinder (DEF 19) but misses with a 13.  He uses a half action to walk 25' away from his spot, but still within visual range of Pathfinder.)

"Trickster," Pathfinder said, addressing the illusion, "you'll not escape me again!"  The hero quickly put his SuperX Crossbow back in its slot on his backpack, and charged his foe, crashing into the illusion.  He did not seem to notice that he was wrestling with air.

(Pathfinder puts his crossbow away and charges the Trickster illusion to grapple.  The illusion has DEF 18, and Pathfinder hits with a 22.  He now gets a new Will save against the Illusion (DC 25), but fails with an 8.)

Bombardier struggled in the angelic hero's grasp.  "You sure are strong!"  It was clear that Bombardier would not be able to wriggle free easily.

(Bombardier tries to resist the grapple, so he and Seraphim make opposed Grapple checks.  Bombardier gets 12 and Seraphim gets 28.  Bombardier cannot act this round.)

"Electrostatic," Seraphim called out, "I'm going to take care of this rubbish.  Finish off Cyber-Knight."  He looked around for Pathfinder and the Scoundrel, but could not see them.

Carrying Bombardier, Seraphim took to the sky, flying some 60' straight up.  "Now perhaps we can have a civil discussion," Seraphim suggested.

The villain looked down.  "What do you want?" he demanded nervously. 

"I'm going to make you a deal," Seraphim replied.  "If you hand over your bandolier and your pack, I will let you down without injury."

"And if I don't?" Bombardier asked.

Seraphim smiled.  "How far up do you think I can fly before I lose my grip on you?"

"Fair enough," Bombardier replied and handed over what the hero requested.

(Seraphim uses a free action to continue his Leadership.  Next, he and Bombardier fly 60' straight up, and Seraphim makes an Intimidate check (DC 18), getting a 25.  He convinces Bombardier to hand over his bandolier and bag of tricks in exchange for being put back on the ground.)

(This ends the fourth combat round.)

*Watch for round 5, coming soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 4, 2003)

*Issue #3 - "Embers" (Continued)*

Scene 1: "Battle on the Watefront" - Combat Round Five

"He's right, Cyber!" Electrostatic called out.  "It's my job to wipe you out!"  Electrostatic drew from the deepest recesses of his energy and let loose with a multi-layered electrical torrent that covered Cyber-Knight in waves of lightning.  The villain was not prepared for this, and was thrown from his mount.  The effort drained Electrostatic, who fell fatigued to the ground.

(Electrostatic uses Extra Effort to increase his Energy Blast to +12.  He blasts Cyber-Knight (DEF 14) and hits with a Natural 20 - a Critical Hit.  Cyber-Knight must attempt a Damage save (DC 25+2+5-7=25) and gets 16.  He takes a Stun hit and is Stunned.  The blast knocks Cyber-Knight off his mount.  Electrostatic is now fatigued for the rest of the combat.)

(The Scoundrel is unconscious for another 8 rounds.)

Cyber-Knight rolled on the ground, and then got to his feet, still woozy.  "Well played, my good man."

(Cyber-Knight recovers from the Stunned condition and cannot act.)

_Perhaps I should just cut my losses and get away with what I can,_ Trickster thought, eyeing the unconscious Scoundrel.  _This Pathfinder fellow seems reasonably amused for the moment, so I'll slip around back and pick up sleeping beauty._

(Trickster double moves around the backside of the container toward the unconscious Scoundrel.)

"Stay down!" Pathfinder called out while grappling with the illusionary Trickster.  He still could not tell that this was nothing more than a vision.

(Pathfinder continues to grapple with the illusion.  He gets a new Will save (DC 25), but fails with a 21.)

(Bombardier holds his action until Seraphim returns to the ground.  He will now act after Seraphim in the rotation.)

Seraphim glided down to the ground with Bombardier in tow.  "I am not about to let you get away, friend," Seraphim cautioned.  "You are still my prisoner."

(Seraphim returns to the ground as promised.)

"We'll see about that," Bombardier replied as he wormed his hand into his bandolier and got his thumb on the release for one of his Smoke-Bombs.  "Loser!" he called out as black smoke filled the majority of the pier.

(Bombardier tries to take an action, but he is still in a grapple, so he and Seraphim must make opposed Grapple checks.  Bombardier gets 26 and Seraphim gets 19.  Bombardier makes a melee attack against Seraphim (DEF 19) and gets a Natural 20!  He grabs his bandolier and activates a Smoke Bomb, covering an area 100' radius with an Obscure effect that affects Sight and Scent.)

(This ends the fifth combat round.)

*Watch for round 6, coming soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 4, 2003)

*Issue #3 - "Embers" (Continued)*

Scene 1: "Battle on the Waterfront" - Combat Round Six

::Cough, Cough :: Electrostatic couldn't see anything.  Everywhere was black smoke.  _Gotta get out of here,_ he thought and fled.  Eventually, he was free of the smoke, but didn't see any of his allies anywhere.

(Electrostatic can't see anything since he's within the Obscure effect, so he double moves 40' (his movement is reduced because of the concealment) away from where he stands to try to get out of the area.  He just barely gets out of the smoke.)

(The Scoundrel is unconscious for another 7 rounds.)

Cyber-Knight managed to find the Cyber-Steed and mounted up.  "Gaw," he said, "Can't see a thing!  Away, Cyber-Steed!"  The metallic horse charged through the smoke, and into a gaggle of policemen who were trying to seal off the pier.  

"Stop!" one of them called out to Cyber-Knight, raising his revolver.

"Thou art kidding," the villain replied and continued to ride away.

Several policemen fired shots, but all glanced off Cyber-Knight's armor.

(Cyber-Knight also cannot see, but he finds his Cyber-Steed and mounts up.  He then rides 50' away from the center of the smoke, just out of the cloud and through a crowd of policemen.  The cops take a few shots a Cyber-Knight, but miss.)

Trickster picked up the sleeping Scoundrel.  _What do they feed this one?_ he wondered as he experienced the weight.  He threw the hero over his shoulder and took off around the corner, hoping to make it to a waiting van nearby.

(Trickster picks up the unconscious Scoundrel as a half action.  Then, he moves 30' away as his other half action.)

Pathfinder's 'friend' disappeared as the area was covered in thick, black smoke.  "It was an illusion all along," he said.  He was just at the edge of the smoke, so he stepped aside to avoid it, and saw something most odd - the Scoundrel was floating away!

Remembering that Trickster was able to turn invisible, it occurred to Pathfinder that the villainous illusionist must have been the one carrying the Scoundrel, so he drew his crossbow and fired just below the Scoundrel's body, but appeared to miss whatever was carrying the hero away.

(Pathfinder's illusory wresting partner disappears, leaving him in a smoke-filled area with no way to see anything.  Since the Obscure effect also works against Scent, Pathfinder is basically blind.  He moves 5' to get out of the smoke as a half action, and can attempt a Spot check (DC 15) to see the Scoundrel 'floating away'.  He gets a 33.  Pathfinder uses a free action to pull out his crossbow and fires beneath Scoundrel (Trickster is DEF 18) but misses with a 15.)

Seraphim and Bombardier struggled on the ground and the angelic hero attempted to pin the villain to the concrete.

(Seraphim is blinded, but still has Bombardier in his grip.  He tries to pin Bombardier, but both must attempt opposed Grapple checks.  Seraphim gets a 13 and Bombardier gets a 22, so nothing happens.)

Bombardier had other ideas.  Since he could still see, the villain kicked Seraphim's wing and, using that shock, rolled free of Seraphim and ran away, keeping the hero at bay.

(Bombardier wants to escape, so both combatants must attempt opposed Grapple checks.  Bombardier gets a 25 and Seraphim gets a 16.  Bombardier escapes and runs around randomly in the smoke to get away from Seraphim.)

(This ends the combat rounds except for Pathfinder and Trickster, who are in a chase.)

Trickster turned to see who was firing at him.  _Really, come now.  Haven't we had enough of this?_ he thought.  He turned visible and glared at Pathfinder, the villain's eyes glowing green.  "Obey me," Trickster commanded.

Pathfinder was stunned by the villain's glowing eyes and found himself in Trickster's thrall.  "What shall I do?" he asked of his master.

"Return to your friends," Trickster suggested.  "I have other plans."

Pathfinder turned and ran back into the smoke, looking for Seraphim and Electrostatic.

Trickster used his telepathy to contact Cyber-Knight and Bombardier.  _I have captured the Scoundrel.  We must leave now.  Meet me at the van!_

(Trickster turns and sees Pathfinder giving chase.  He uses a free action to turn visible.  Next, he uses Mind Control on Pathfinder, so it starts with Trickster's Mind Control check (18 - reduced by Pathfinder's Mental Protection) opposed by Pathfinder's Will save (14).  Now, Trickster has control of Pathfinder.  He instructs Pathfinder to go find his friends.  This is something Pathfinder would be opposed to doing (not trying to save his ally), so Trickster must make a Mind Control check (DC 10) and gets 17 - success.  Pathfinder wanders back through the smoke to try to find Seraphim and Electrostatic.)

Seraphim rose above the smoke cloud, looking for signs of the villains or his allies.  He spotted Electrostatic and flew near to him.

"Have you seen anyone else?" Seraphim asked.

"Nah," Electrostatic replied.  "Wait, there's Pathfinder!"

They looked and saw the scout pass out of the black cloud.

"Are you both well?" Seraphim asked of Pathfinder and Electrostatic.

Pathfinder did not respond.

"I'm OK," Electrostatic said, noting something strange about Pathfinder.  "Has anyone seen the Scoundrel?"

"When last I saw him," Seraphim replied, "he was near Pathfinder."  Seraphim looked at Pathfinder.  "Where's the Scoundrel?"

Pathfinder returned only a blank look.  "I... I don't know."

*Watch for Scene 2, Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 4, 2003)

*We're All Learning.. And Learning Is A Good Thing!*

I found out that the Thrown Range Increments vary by how much an item weighs.  That would change Bombardier's thrown grenades, but I'm not going to go back and edit those combats.  I'll include those rules from now on.

Basically, your thrown range increment for a "Light Load" is 40', for "Medium Load" it's 20', and for "Heavy Load" it's 10'.  Until now I was using 10' for all thrown weapons.

I'm not sure what long-term effect this is going to have on Bombardier's stats since his "Thrown Weapon Range" flaw is just about moot.  For example, the Nega-Bomb is a +8 power, so it would have a range increment of 40, but since it's a Light Load for Bombardier (weighs a pound or two), it's the same as if it didn't have the flaw.

What I might do is create a flaw that halves the area of effect for his powers.  As it is, he hits just about everyone on the map with one of his grenades, and I think that's pretty silly.

UH Editor


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 6, 2003)

*Issue #3 - "Embers" (Continued)*

Scene 2: "Minding the Store"

MorningStar looked at Iron Dragon, who may or may not have fallen asleep.  Sometimes, the Asian hero meditated, but it was hard to tell whether he was meditating or sleeping.

She got up and walked around the meeting room to stretch her legs.  It had been a good three weeks since she used her powers for real.  Hack and Slash, a pair of goons with magic weapons, were the last villains MorningStar had tangled with.  Sure, she could amuse herself by cooking microwave popcorn from across the room and turning into pure flame to entertain Electrostatic and Harpy, but these uses of her powers were nothing compared to cooking a bad guy with a column of fire!

_Where is Harpy?_ MorningStar wondered.  Their fearless leader had wandered off more than twenty minutes ago to check her email and had not returned.  Iron Dragon couldn't be left here alone -- what if the guys called in and he was asleep?

"Be right back," MorningStar said to Iron Dragon, who nodded slightly, indicating that he was indeed meditating and not sleeping.

She took off, and slowly flew through the mansion.  When she took flight, MorningStar's costume emitted small flames, creating a trail behind her as she went.  She stopped to admire herself in a full-length mirror.  _Am I getting fat?_ she mused while looking over her figure in the form-fitting body-suit.

_Don't be ridiculous,_ Harpy replied in her mind.

MorningStar turned to see Harpy standing at her side, giving her a disapproving look.  "Don't do that," MorningStar demanded.

Harpy only smiled.  _Do what?_ she replied via telepathy.

"AAAAAAUGH!" MorningStar cried out, frustrated, and flew upstairs and through a balcony leading to the back lot of the estate.  She did not appreciate Harpy snooping around in her mind, and MorningStar wasn't the only one.  Some of the others were concerned about Harpy spying on their thoughts as well.  Electostatic was particularly concerned, since he had something to hide, although he wasn't hiding it very well from those members without telepathy.

MorningStar flew above the Olympic-sized swimming pool, and wondered what had happened to Torpedo.  _He left a while ago,_ she thought.  _He didn't decide to go back to Atlantis, did he?_

She continued to fly around the manor grounds, looking for anything to do that would interest her.

***********************************************

"That MorningStar sure is vain," Harpy complained to a meditating Iron Dragon.

"Yes..." the Asian hero replied, trying desperately to ignore Harpy's attempt to chat.

Harpy played with her hair for a little while, pacing back and forth across the room.  She kept looking at Iron Dragon, who was doing his best to pretend she wasn't there.  Harpy didn't particularly like being ignored.

"Maybe I should go to the studio," she suggested.  After all, there was an album to complete, although no one would be there today to work the boards.

Iron Dragon did not respond.

"Or I could go to the gym," Harpy said.  "But I hate going there by myself..."

Her companion opened his eyes finally and turned to look at Harpy.  "We cannot leave," he said.  "Who would be here to man the communications?"

"MorningStar is here," Harpy answered.  "She can watch everything."

"You cannot be serious," Iron Dragon said.  "MorningStar would be here alone.  Is that wise?"

Harpy frowned and turned from ID.  "I guess I'm just bored sitting around waiting for something to happen."

The communications array buzzed and blinked.  Harpy moved to the panel to respond to the call.  "United Heroes, Harpy here."

"Harpy," the voice on the other line replied, "this is Torpedo.  I'm here in San Francisco Bay, near the piers."

"Great," she responded.  "Have you found anything yet?"

"Not really anything of value to the investigation.  I've looked around the area where the Scoundrel said he encountered those goons, but there's nothing new here."

"Maybe you should come back then," Harpy suggested.

"I'll return in ten minutes," Torpedo said and ended the conversation.

"Unfortunate," Iron Dragon said.  "I was hoping that whomever stole the cylinder would be foolish enough to take it back there."

"I bet Seraphim and the others will come up with something," Harpy said hopefully.

***********************************************

MorningStar came back inside after her tour of the grounds, and landed in the foyer.  _I wonder what Fang's like,_ she wondered.  _He's still in that cage.  Maybe I can talk to him and find out more about what's going on._

She found Fang asleep in the makeshift prison.  The bestial villain was laying on his side, almost like a dog.  MorningStar looked him over, and wondered how he had once been human-looking.

Fang stirred and awoke.  _Maybe he realized I was watching him,_ she considered.

"Uh, hi, Fang," she said nervously.

The beast sniffed the air and turned to gaze upon MorningStar.  "Mmm.  Another tasty female."

"Thanks, I guess," she replied.  She wasn't sure what to say next.

"Maybe you let me go," Fang said.

MorningStar was a little shocked by this suggestion.  "I can't let you go, Fang," she said.  "I think they're going to hand you over to the police."

"I hope so," Fang said.  "Police are weak.  I can escape them."

She turned away from the cell.  "They're not going to put you in a normal jail, Fang," she said.  "Probably a super-prison, you know, like Maritane or something."

"My master will come for me," Fang said.

MorningStar turned to look at the captive villain.  "Who is your master?"

Fang smiled.  "You will know him when he comes to get me out of here," he replied.

MorningStar wondered what that meant as she walked back to the meeting room.  Maybe someone would come for Fang.  What if the heroes weren't ready for an attack?

*Watch for Scene 3, Coming Soon!*


----------



## CFP (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: We're All Learning.. And Learning Is A Good Thing!*



			
				MnM_UH said:
			
		

> *I found out that the Thrown Range Increments vary by how much an item weighs.  That would change Bombardier's thrown grenades, but I'm not going to go back and edit those combats.  I'll include those rules from now on.
> 
> Basically, your thrown range increment for a "Light Load" is 40', for "Medium Load" it's 20', and for "Heavy Load" it's 10'.  Until now I was using 10' for all thrown weapons.
> 
> ...




I'm enjoying the story, Trickster sounds like a lot of fun for a GM to play...  
Just as an FYI Thrown weapon should still be ok as a flaw, Thrown weapons have a maximum range of only 5 range increments compared to the 10 range increments for 'Normal' range on most powers.  (So maximum range of 200 ft compared to 500 ft.)


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: We're All Learning.. And Learning Is A Good Thing!*



			
				CFP said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm enjoying the story, Trickster sounds like a lot of fun for a GM to play...
> Just as an FYI Thrown weapon should still be ok as a flaw, Thrown weapons have a maximum range of only 5 range increments compared to the 10 range increments for 'Normal' range on most powers.  (So maximum range of 200 ft compared to 500 ft.) *




I'm glad you like Trickster.  He's an old villain of mine, left over from my very first superhero campaign.

I still might change Bombardier around a little bit.  His area effect attacks practically cover half of the combat area, and that's too much in my opinion.  What I might do is either change the rule to (diameter = ranks x 5') instead of (radius = ranks x 5') or I might exchange his thrown weapon flaws for 1/2 radius on the area extras.


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 7, 2003)

*Issue #3 - "Embers" (Continued)*

Scene 3: "Secret Rendezvous"

"What the heck are we going to do with this thing?" Lodestone asked, looking up at the glowing cylinder.  "Maybe it's a giant suppository."

The Duchess turned away from Lodestone.  "You are a foul creature," she commented.  "Trickster has not yet told us why he wants this cylinder.  It must be part of the master plan."

They stood in a large cave, and the sound of waves crashing on nearby rocks indicated that the cave must have been near the ocean.  The area was lit by large mobile utility lights, like you might find on a movie set.

Near Lodestone, a giant contraption stood looming over everything else in the room.  It was obviously some sort of device, but was powered down at the moment.  The Redan Cylinder, glowing with a greenish hue, was the only part of the device giving off any sort of energy.

Another washing of water upon the rocks was heard, but this time, the sound was more intense, as if something large had exited the ocean.  The pair of villains looked in the direction of the cave entrance, and saw the Atlantean warrior Barracuda.

The monstrous Atlantean looked at Lodestone, whom he did not know, and the Duchess, whom he knew only through third parties.  "I am Barracuda," he said proudly.  "You too have been lured here by Trickster?"

"Lured is not the right word for it," the Duchess replied.  "No one lures the Duchess anywhere."  She was regal in her presence, a true Vampire, and took no steps to conceal her nature.  The Duchess was used to giving commands and causing fear in others, though this Barracuda certainly would strike fear in most mortals.

Lodestone was impressed with the Atlantean, but tried to remain calm.  He always scanned his potential opponents or allies for metal content, since his powers operated on ferrous metals, but neither the Duchess nor Barracuda had significant amounts of metal on them.

"Any idea what this is for?" Lodestone asked Barracuda, pointing at the Redan Cylinder and the rest of the strange device that formed a cocoon around it.

Barracuda examined the object for a moment.  "I know that part to be the Redan Cylinder," he replied.  "It is an Atlantean power object.  I wonder how Trickster acquired it."

"I'm not sure," Lodestone responded.  "All I know is Surge and I stole it from the SFPD property room and brought it here.  Trickster told me to lift it into place in an empty spot in that device, and here we are."

A flash of light startled Barracuda, Lodestone, and the Duchess.  A portal opened in mid-air, and through it stepped Trickster and Mana, a sorceress.

"Good to see you all made it here," Trickster said.  "I trust you have all made your introductions.  This is Mana, mistress of magic.  She will aid us in our quest."

The Duchess sneered at another attractive female being added to the group.  She far preferred to be the 'alpha female', and did not want any interference from some magic-wielding bimbo.

"Your mission went as planned then?" the Duchess asked.

"Oh, better than I had hoped," Trickster replied.  "We captured one of the United Heroes.  The Scoundrel is now in our clutches.  I have him bound rather tightly back at our headquarters."

_Mmm... hero's blood is always better than that of mere mortals,_ the Duchess thought.  _Perhaps a taste will sate my appetite._

"How much longer until we can start things off?" Lodestone asked.

"Patience, my friend," Trickster replied.  "There are a few more items to acquire for my machine.  And there is the Fang situation."

"Fang?" Lodestone inquired.  "That loser?  What do we need him for?"

The Duchess was quite familiar with the bestial Fang, and he did indeed have his moments.  "He was captured by these United Heroes?"

"Yes," Trickster answered.  "I would like to free him before we begin the main operation.  I thought perhaps we could exchange him for the Scoundrel, but the heroes will never trust us -- as well they shouldn't!"  The arch-villain laughed.

"I can find him, Trickster," Mana offered.

"I bet you can..." the villain replied.

"Maybe we can just break him out of wherever they're holding him," Lodestone suggested.

"An excellent plan, Lodestone," Trickster said, plans turning in his head.  "Let's go back to headquarters and gather everyone together.  Mana, do your thing and find out where they've taken Fang."

The villains, except for Barracuda, loaded onto a small powerboat.  The Atlantean preferred to swim places when possible rather than travel by boat.

Trickster stayed behind for a moment to marvel at his machine.  _Soon, the Atlanteans and the people of the surface world will be at each others' throats.  It will all be chaos, and I will be the beneficiary.  Fire will engulf the world, and I hold the match that will start it all!_


*This Ends Issue #3, "Embers"*
*Watch for Issue #4, "Crackling", Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 10, 2003)

*Issue #4 - "Crackling"*

Scene 1: "The Chosen"

Generally, the people of Atlantis are a peaceful lot.  They tend to their own needs, and are focused on their land's prosperity and safety above all else.  Most Atlanteans are friendly, though cautious with outsiders.

There are, however, less friendly and peaceful factions within Atlantis.  General Dagon was the most recent to tap into the Atlantean warrior spirit, though he was by no means the first.  Dagon's "Chosen", as they were called, rose up against the rulers of Atlantis, to put an end to the kingdom's malaise and inability to make itself a presence in the world.  General Dagon's mission was to make Atlantis a force to be reckoned with, and he nearly destroyed Atlantis in the process.

But this uprising did not go unnoticed.  The heroes of the surface world battled the Atlantean armies, and the air-breathers finally came to believe that Atlantis really did exist.  Many surface-dwellers watched with interest as Atlantis became a world power after living in hiding beneath the waves for so long.  Though it began as one of aggression, the relationship between Atlantis and the surface world eventually became one of trade and sharing of ideas and resources, and Atlantis became a valued member of the world community.

The Chosen never forgot their dream.  They had waited a long time for a new leader to emerge, and they found it in the return of Lieutenant (now General) Klimordial, one of the late General Dagon's most trusted henchmen.  The time was ripe for a return to glory, and perhaps another war with the surface world...

*************************************************

[The following dialogue is translated from Atlantean. - ed]

"General Klimordial," Lieutenant Ag began, "the men grow restless.  When can we expect to be ready to attack?"

The general sat back in his command chair.  He looked around the room at the rest of his lieutenants and gauged the look on each Atlantean's face.  Klimordial was most impressed that the men were all ready to do battle with the surface-dwellers.

This was the first time that most of these men had seen Klimordial out of his traditional Atlantean battle armor.  He had long black hair, braided in the warrior tradition.  He was of a very powerful build, as any who would rule an Atlantean army would be expected to have.  Atlantean warriors could only be impressed by physical prowess, and commanders would need to rule by their presence as much as their tactical aptitude.

"Patience, Lieutenant," Klimordial replied.  "Things are in motion that will enable us to take our plans forward.  We will not be the first to act.  Instead, we will wait for the people of the surface world to attack Atlantis.  When they do, be prepared for war!"

"I don't understand," Lieutenant Mardral said.  "They will attack us?  Why would they do that?  They have us at a disadvantage now.  Why would they want to change things?"

"The air-breathers are pragmatic, General," Ag added, "not stupid."

Klimordial laughed.  In a corner hidden away from the table around which Klimordial and his lieutenants sat and discussed their plans, a man -- an air-breather -- hid and listened to the conversation.  He was no stranger to Atlantis; he had been here many times before.  Trickster had to stifle a laugh as he eavesdropped.  _They still have no clue,_ he thought.  _So eager are these 'Chosen' to go to war that they would believe anything I choose to throw at them.  They will be ready, and so will I._

"The gauntlet will be thrown down soon enough, gentlemen," Klimordial responded.  "I am satisfied that you will have your divisions ready within a week, and then we will learn more about our air-breathing friends."

Trickster, seeing that the meeting was pretty much adjourned, turned invisible so that the lieutenants would not see him.  

Klimordial stood up.  "I believe this meeting is over," he said.  "I will contact all of you when we are ready to make specific tactical plans.  Until then, remember that no one can know of our mission."

The lieutenants stood up and gathered their things -- mostly ceremonial weapons and armor, and then left the chamber.  When they were all gone, Trickster made his own exit through a secret door in the rear of the chamber.

But there was another spy in the meeting chamber.  This one hid in a maintenance tube above the room, and recorded everything that was being said.  The spy was an Atlantean female, and she was very well concealed, and was able to take in the entire meeting.

_Interesting,_ she thought.  _Klimordial is still imprisoned within the Deep Vault.  So, who is this impostor?_

She put away her recording device and slowly retreated from her position high above the chamber.  As she did, several Atlantean villains came to mind, but all were very unlikely candidates.

She popped out of the maintenance tube and scurried far from the Chosen's headquarters.  When she was satisfied that she was a safe distance from the meeting room, she produced a communicator and pressed a button.

"Bariunas," the voice on the communicator replied.

"Marina checking in," she said.  "Observed Chosen making plans.  Will transmit recording."

"Agreed," Bariunas said.

Marina plugged the recorder into the bottom of the communicator, and electronics within the recorder whirred as the data was sent along to her superiors.  When it was done, Marina disconnected the two devices and put the recorder back in her pouch.

"Will analyze," Bariunas said.  "Return to base."

"Acknowledged," Marina replied and turned off the communicator.  She looked down a corridor and saw several of Klimordial's lieutenants exiting from the meeting chamber.  Before they could spot her, Marina disappeared, and made her way back to Atlantis City.

*Watch for Scene 2, Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 10, 2003)

*Issue #4 - "Crackling" (Continued)*

Scene 2: "Becoming Comfortable"

Harpy peered out the large picture window overlooking San Francisco Bay, watching the sailboats on the water and planes fly overhead toward the airport.  _Life goes on with or without us,_ she thought.  _There is so much to learn, to understand..._

"There's a storm coming," Torpedo remarked in the nearly-empty living room.

Harpy barely turned at all to acknowledge the Atlantean hero.  "I know."

Torpedo closed to Harpy, standing next to her at the window.  "The sea is remarkable, isn't it?"

She did not respond, but continued to watch everything happening on the bay.  

"It almost pains me to remain on the surface with the rest of you," Torpedo said.  "The sea is... comforting."

Electrostatic poked his head into the room, looking for Harpy, whom he saw standing at the window next to Torpedo.  _There she is,_ he thought.  _Does she even know I'm back?  Does she care?_

But Harpy _had_ noticed that the absent United Heroes had returned.  She could sense their presence through her telepathy.  It was good to know they were back, and Harpy was relieved that no one was seriously hurt.  But someone was missing...

Harpy turned to see Electrostatic's head peeking around the corner.  "Lectro," she asked, "what's wrong?"

The electric hero entered the room fully.  "Didn't Seraphim tell you guys?  I thought he explained everything."

Torpedo, who had also turned to see Electrostatic, was concerned.  "What is it, man?"

"The Scoundrel," Electrostatic replied.  "No one knows where he is."

_I'm tempted to say 'good riddance',_ Harpy thought.  "What could have happened to him?"

"I don't know," Electrostatic replied.  "Johnny* says he saw him laying unconscious and then a black cloud covered us.  Then, when the smoke cleared, the Scoundrel was gone."

* Pathfinder - ed.

"This is not a good sign," Torpedo remarked.  "Something is happening in this city, and we need to be at full strength to deal with it."

"We need to find out more about this Trickster person," Harpy said, "and why he would be working with Bombardier and this Cyber-Knight."

***********************************************

The United Heroes (minus the Scoundrel of course) were all gathered in the study of Hadley Manor.  MorningStar and Pathfinder sat on a vintage leather couch, Electrostatic sat in a Louis XVI chair, Iron Dragon on a wooden bench, Torpedo behind the desk on a plush office chair, while Seraphim and Harpy stood on opposite ends of the room.

"Let's start by laying out all of the details that we know," Harpy suggested.

"Everything that has transpired in the past few days," Seraphim added.  "In a way to perhaps tie them together and make some sense of these events."

"We must stick to what we know," Iron Dragon cautioned.  "Adding opinions or possibilities to the mix will only confuse things."

"Agreed," Harpy replied.

"It all began with the Scoundrel discovering some thugs planning to steal a glowing cylinder from a warehouse on the pier," Torpedo said.  "The Scoundrel said that the thugs mentioned that Klimordial had hired them, which goes against what I learned from my trip to Atlantis."

"Right," Electrostatic said.  "Your governor friend confirmed that Klimordial is still imprisoned and has no contact with visitors, and therefore couldn't hire anyone."

"Also, we know that Barracuda attacked me," Torpedo said, "even though he was clearly after the governor."

"You said Barracuda is well-known to have worked with Klimordial in the past," Pathfinder stated.

"Yes," the Atlantean hero replied.  "So that ties up those angles, at least from the Atlantis perspective."

"Wait," Electrostatic said.  "Why do you think Barracuda was going after the governor?  How does that tie everything up?"

Torpedo considered the electric hero's valid point.  "Hmm.  Klimordial, or someone posing as Klimordial, hired some thugs to steal a cylinder, and may have had his old friend Barracuda make an assassination attempt on Governor Wayed.  But for what purpose?"

"Indeed," Pathfinder added.  "I don't see that the two have anything whatsoever to do with each other."

"Let's table the Atlantean issues for now," Harpy said.  "What about the cylinder?"

"The police took that cylinder into custody," Seraphim said, "only to have it stolen from under their noses."

"In my vision," Pathfinder said, "I saw two men with powers stealing the cylinder, and the police stood by and let them take it."

"Those guys you described," Electrostatic said, "one of them definitely was Lodestone, ugly and with magnetic powers.  I know because I've tangled with him in the past."

"We also know that the illusionist known as Trickster was somehow involved," Seraphim remarked.  "We spotted him at the scene, and it was likely that he used some form of mind control to blind the policemen into letting Lodestone and his companion steal the cylinder."

"That's the kind of leap I was talking about, Seraphim," Iron Dragon said.  "We don't know for sure that Trickster was in league with Lodestone and his friend.  It does seem very likely though..."

"What about your run-in with Bombardier and Fang?" Harpy asked Iron Dragon.  "Remember, Trickster later showed up with Bombardier and this Cyber-Knight character.  Obviously, he was the 'employer' Fang and Bombardier were waiting around for in the alley."

"That seems likely," Torpedo said.

"So we've got at least five supervillains working together," Harpy said.  "And adding Barracuda and Klimordial to the mix, all of these events in some way relate to this cylinder."

"Maybe Trickster and Klimordial are both after the cylinder," Electrostatic proposed.  "Maybe if we knew more about it..."

"Yes," Torpedo said.  "If we understood the cylinder's importance, we could better judge the level of threat posed by these supervillains."

"Do you think the cylinder is of Atlantean origin?" Iron Dragon asked Torpedo.

"It seems likely," the Atlantean replied.  "Otherwise, I don't understand why Klimordial would be interested in it."

"I believe another trip to Atlantis is in order then," Seraphim said.

Torpedo stood.  "You don't have to ask me twice.  I have contacts in Atlantis that will be able to help me.  I can also check into the Klimordial situation a bit more."  With that, he left the room.

"One question remains," Iron Dragon said.  "Where is the Scoundrel?  What if he has been captured?"

"And if he has been captured," Seraphim added, "what do these villains plan to do with him?"

*************************************************

He couldn't see anything, but the Scoundrel could hear people talking in the room next door.  _Where am I?_ he wondered.  _Last thing I remember, I was fighting that Trickster guy.  Man, is he a good shot.  I need to be more careful._

He concentrated, but couldn't make out details of whatever conversation was going on in the next room.  There may have been two or three people, and one of them was definitely female due to the higher pitched tone.  Nothing more was forthcoming.

(The Scoundrel attempts a Listen check (DC 20 due to the thick walls) and gets a result of 11 - not enough.)

The door opened.  The Scoundrel could tell that whomever entered the room was not particularly large, as the footfalls were of average depth.

"Comfortable?" the voice asked.

The Scoundrel decided now would be a good time to find out how well he was restrained.  _Only ropes?_ he thought.  _Do they know who I am?_

"Yeah," he replied.  "I'm doing great."

"Good," the voice responded.  It was male, and with an American accent.  East Coast, maybe New York, but pretty subdued.  "You have been asleep for some time, Scoundrel."

"It's _THE_ Scoundrel, buddy."

The voice laughed.  "A thousand pardons, good sir.  The Scoundrel it is then."

"Look, what do you want with me?" the Scoundrel asked.

The figure walked slowly around the room.  From the sound, the Scoundrel figured it to be a small room, maybe 15' x 15' at the most.  "You are in no position to make demands or ask questions," the voice stated.  "I have a question for you."

"Ask away," the Scoundrel replied.  "I guess I'm not going anywhere."

"No," the voice replied.  "You're not going anywhere.  We have taken and destroyed your equipment, including your weapons and your communicator, so you are at quite a disadvantage, lest you had any thoughts to escape."

"All right, Trickster, what do you want from me?" the Scoundrel asked.

Trickster was a little shocked, but undeterred.  "So, you are more clever than you appear.  Good for you."

The figured stopped pacing.  "I want to know where your friends are keeping Fang."

The Scoundrel laughed.  "This is all to get that loser back?"

"Do not begin to assume anything where I am concerned!" Trickster commanded.  "You will tell me where he is.  I know that he has not been remanded to the police.  My conclusion is that he is being held at the United Heroes headquarters.  Is that true?"

"Yeah, that's where he is," the Scoundrel replied.  "Are you going to try to trade me for Fang?"

"Don't take me for a fool," Trickster answered.  "They would never agree to such an exchange, and would backstab me anyway, even if they did agree.  No, I have something better in mind."

"I'm not telling you where the HQ is, so you can forget it.  Torture me, whip me, beat me, make me write bad checks, whatever.  I won't tell you."

"Oh, you _will_ tell me, hero," Trickster said, his eyes glowing green.  He pulled off the Scoundrel's blindfold and glared into his prisoner's eyes.  "You'll tell me everything!"

*Watch for Scene 3, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 11, 2003)

Awesome story, I am all caught up, and waiting for more


----------



## bertman4 (Feb 11, 2003)

Howdy! This is a great write up. I especially like mechanics explanations. It really helps others understand the beauty of M&M system. I take it The Scoundrel is based off of the The Shadow (noticed the Tibetan language skill)? I had a similar character concept I was trying to build called Mist. Seems like The Shadow is almost an archetype.

Bertman


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 11, 2003)

bertman4 said:
			
		

> *Howdy! This is a great write up. I especially like mechanics explanations. It really helps others understand the beauty of M&M system. I take it The Scoundrel is based off of the The Shadow (noticed the Tibetan language skill)? I had a similar character concept I was trying to build called Mist. Seems like The Shadow is almost an archetype.
> 
> Bertman *




The Scoundrel was originally designed for a '30s type serial adventure, so I guess in a way he's based on The Shadow.

I'm going to do a separate comic/thread on origins, so watch for that to come in the near future!

Glad you like the story.  Keep reading!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 12, 2003)

MnM_UH said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Scoundrel was originally designed for a '30s type serial adventure, so I guess in a way he's based on The Shadow.
> 
> ...




The Scoundrel is great, I like him, like the story, and I love the mechanics stuff, it helps the reader see how the scene develops behind the scenes, kind of like a long example of game play, the combats are wild and raucous too


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 12, 2003)

*Issue #4 - "Crackling" (Continued)*

Scene 3: "Rematch"

Torpedo crossed from the beach just outside Hadley Manor and Tiburon and into San Francisco Bay proper.  It was not a particularly long swim out to the Pacific Ocean, but Torpedo would often make the trip just for exercise and to patrol the seas for any potential threats.

Though he was an Atlantean, Torpedo felt compelled to keep a watchful eye out for his surface-dwelling friends.  He was a dual citizen, which was unusual for an Atlantean.  The people of Atlantis still weren't trusted fully in the world of the air-breathers, and vice versa.  So someone like Torpedo, with ties in both worlds, was very rare indeed.

Sometimes Torpedo would patrol the bay within routes ships would use to enter or exit the waterways, and he would examine the ships' hulls to make sure they weren't leaking or in danger of taking on water.  He was able to alert a few ship captains to problems with their ships, and thus prevented disaster.  Torpedo felt sometimes like he was a patron saint, just like in ancient times, when ship captains would make tribute to gods.  The Greeks had Poseidon, and other ancient societies had their equivalent deities.  Torpedo had developed relationships with many ship captains who made regular trips to San Francisco Bay.

On his way out to the ocean, Torpedo spotted a familiar ship, the Brittania, and hailed the captain after quickly examining the hull for any potential leaks or other problems.

"Good to see you, Torpedo," Captain Lewis called out from the deck.

The Atlantean smiled.  "And good to see you, Captain Lewis," he replied.  "Everything looks good.  You might want to clear some of the barnacles on the hull.  They're starting to cluster around your aft rudder."  Even though Torpedo had picked up one some of the lingo, he still didn't know all of the proper ship terminology, but the ship captains never really corrected him.

************************************************

On the way out to the open ocean, Torpedo went over things in his mind, trying to get a handle on what was happening, particularly in regards to Atlantis.  Something bothered him about Barracuda's inclusion in these events.  _He is known to be a close associate of Klimordial, and worked alongside General Dagon's Chosen,_ Torpedo thought, _but we know that Dagon is dead, and Klimordial is imprisoned within the Deep Vault.  So what is his angle?  What does he want with this strange cylinder?_

Torpedo was lost in his thoughts about Barracuda and the cylinder, and he did not notice the Atlantean villain closing on him.

_I'm in luck!_ Barracuda thought.  _That fool Torpedo, right in front of me.  And he hasn't spotted me.  Maybe he's thinking about something important.  Well, I'll give him something to think about!_

Barracuda rushed through the water, still undetected, and crashed into Torpedo.  The impact sent them both hurtling to the ocean floor.  As they fell, Barracuda sunk his massive teeth into his fellow Atlantean's shoulder, causing Torpedo to cry out in pain just before they met the sea's surface.

(This is a surprise round, since Torpedo did not see Barracuda.  The villain adjusts his Feats as follows - +1 to Attack from Underwater Combat, and +5 to Damage (-5 to Attack) from Power Attack.  He charges Torpedo (Flat-footed DEF 18) and gets a result of 18 - a hit!  Torpedo gets a Damage save (DC 31) to resist the attack, and gets a result of 26 - he takes a Lethal hit.)

*Watch for Round 1, Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 12, 2003)

*Issue #4 - "Crackling" (Continued)*

Scene 3: "Rematch"
Combat Round One

Before the fight starts, I wanted to post new versions of Barracuda and Torpedo.  I had to adjust their stats a little bit, so this seems as good a time as any to put out their new versions.

***********************************************
*Barracuda
152 PP*
PL 10; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Defense 15 (+4 Base, +1 Dex); Spd 30 Run, 80 Swim, 30 Glide; ATK +12 Melee (+11L Dam, Natural Weapon), +8 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +5, Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +1; STR 18, DEX 13, CON 16, INT 8, WIS 13, CHA 10.
*Skills*: Concentration +4, Intimidate +6, Jump +8, Language (Atlantean and English), Survival +4, and Swim +14.
*Feats*: Amphibious, Attack Focus – Natural Weapon, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Immunity – Aging, Improved Grapple, Improved Pin, Move-By Attack, Power Attack, Takedown Attack, Toughness, and Underwater Combat.
*Powers*: Flight +6 [_Flaw_: Limited – Gliding; _Source_: Super-Science (Cybernetic Glider Wings); _Cost_: 6 PP], Mind Control +8 [_Power Stunt_: Mental Link; _Flaw_: Limited – Sea Creatures Only; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP], Natural Weapon (Bite) +7 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 14 PP], Plant Control +5 [_Extra_: Plant Sense; _Flaw_: Limited – Sea Plants Only; Source: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP], and Swimming +10 [_Power Stunts_: Dolphin Leap and Super-Swimming; _Source_: Mutation (Enhanced Swimming Ability); _Cost_: 24 PP].
*Equipment*: Atlantean Battle Armor [Protection +6; _Power Stunts_: Radio Broadcast and Radio Hearing; _Source_: Device; _Cost_: 8 PP].
*Physical Description*: In his supervillain guise, Barracuda wears a suit of traditional Atlantean battle armor, without the usual helmet (his head is too big).  The armor is sea green, which contrasts with his bluish skin.  He has a huge jaw, and his mouth is filled with jagged teeth.  He has red pupils, and almost always a grimace on his face.  Barracuda stands 6’8” and weighs 275 lbs.

************************************************
*Torpedo
Markandorim
152 PP*
PL 10; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Defense 21 (+8 Base, +3 Dex); Spd 30 Run, 70 Swim; ATK +9 Melee (+9S/L Dam, Punch), +8 Ranged (+3 Fort, Suffocate); SV Dam +12, Fort +12, Ref +3, Will +0; STR 16, DEX 16, CON 20, INT 10, WIS 10, CHA 12; Hero Points 5.
*Skills*: Acrobatics +6, Concentration +5, Hide +6, Jump +9, Language (Atlantean and English), Move Silently +6, Sense Motive +3, and Swim +16.
*Feats*: Amphibious, Attack Focus (Unarmed), Endurance, Great Fortitude, Immunity – Aging, Move-By Attack, Rapid Healing, Skill Focus (Swim), Toughness, Ultra-Hearing, and Underwater Combat.
*Powers*: Strike (Melee) +6 [_Power Stunts_: Stun or Lethal Damage; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 14 PP], Suffocate +3 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 9 PP], Super-Constitution +5 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 20 PP], and Swimming +8 [_Power Stunts_: Dolphin Leap and Super-Swimming; _Source_: Mutation (Enhanced Swimming Abilities); _Cost_: 20 PP].
*Equipment*: None.
*Physical Description*: In his hero guise, Torpedo wears a sea-green form-fitting bodysuit, with blue fin-like ridges along the arms, legs, and back of the costume.  The entire outfit is decorated with blue and white waves, running vertically up and down the costume.  Torpedo does not wear a mask.  He is of Atlantean origin, and appears to be around 30 years of age (human equivalent).  He stands 6’3”, weighs 250 lbs., has short, white hair, and black eyes.

************************************************

*Round One*

(The dialogue in these scenes are all translated from the Atlantean language - editor.)

The combatants separated and circled each other, sizing each other up.

Torpedo looked down at his wound, blue blood trickling from it.  "Again, you choose to attack me, Barracuda," he said through clenched teeth.

"You are merely in my way," Barracuda replied.

(Time for initiative.  Torpedo gets 16 and Barracuda gets 12.)

Looking for an opening, Torpedo rushed forward, his right hand glowing with red mystical power.  His blow struck true, blasting Barracuda in the mid-section.

The villain laughed as he backed away.  "You'll have to do better than that, weakling!"

(Torpedo adds +1 to his Defense from the Underwater Combat feat.  He moves 15' and attacks Barracuda (DEF 15), and gets a result of 16 - a hit.  Barracuda gets a Damage save (DC 18, adjusted for the villain's armor), and gets a result of 25 - no effect!)

Barracuda, unimpressed by Torpedo's opening move, cruised at the Atlantean hero and snapped his massive jaws at his target, but Torpedo sidestepped the attack and let Barracuda continue on past.

"If you wouldn't telegraph your moves, Barracuda," Torpedo remarked, "perhaps you might have a chance."

Barracuda's only response was to growl.

(Barracuda adjusts his Power Attack to +3/-3.  He moves 5' and attacks Torpedo (DEF 22), missing with a 14.  He continues past Torpedo another 40' using Move-By Attack.)

*Watch for Round 2, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 12, 2003)

Did I mention I like underwater heroes too... they are all good... Barrucuda and Torpedo look like a good match up

_edit- did you come up with a basic template for the standard Atlantean?_


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 13, 2003)

*Issue #4 - "Crackling" (Continued)*

Scene 3: "Rematch"

*Combat Round Two*

"All I need is one more good shot at you," Barracuda declared.  "You can't take more than a bite or two!"

Torpedo backed up a bit.  _He's right,_ Torpedo realized.  _I need to end this quickly._

He charged foward and, with his right hand enveloped in a reddish sheen, swung and clocked Barracuda across the chin.  The villain staggered backward and barely avoided falling to the ground.

Torpedo rose through the water above Barracuda to see if the villain was knocked out, but he could tell that his foe still stirred.

(Torpedo moves 40' and attacks Barracuda (DEF 13, adjusted for the charge), and hits with a 23.  Barracuda gets a Damage save (DC 18) and fails with a 12.  He is Stunned and takes a Stun hit.)

"Aww," Barracuda muttered.  "You'll have to do better than that, Markandorim."

(Barracuda is Stunned, so he cannot act this round.)

*Watch for Round 3, Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Atlantean Template*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Did I mention I like underwater heroes too... they are all good... Barrucuda and Torpedo look like a good match up
> 
> edit- did you come up with a basic template for the standard Atlantean? *




This story is set in a world that sort of under dual-GM rule.  I'm developing the "west coast" heroes and setting, while the other GM develops the "east coast" heroes and setting.

He came up with the Atlantean template, but I'll try to recreate it for you, since you're such a loyal reader  

*Atlantean
15 PP*
PL 1; Init +0; Defense 11 (+1 Base); Spd 30 Run, 30 Swim; ATK +1 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch), +1 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +1, Fort +1, Ref +0, Will +0; STR 10, DEX 10, CON 13, INT 10, WIS 11, CHA 10.
*Skills*: Swim +4, _Any other skill_ +2.
*Feats*: Amphibious and Immunity - Aging.
*Powers*: None.
*Equipment*: None.
*Weakness*: None.  _Note that Atlanteans do not automatically get the Disturbing Appearance Weakness because they do not inherently disturb their own kind (obviously) and surface-dwellers have seen them enough not to be upset by them._
*Physical Description*: Atlanteans are somewhat fish-like in appearance.  The typical Atlantean has green or blue-green scaly skin, with gill-like protusions beneath where a nose would be on a human.  They have large eyes that are almost always black in color, and many Atlanteans have fin-ridges that run from the forehead down to the base of the skull.  Atlantean males range in height from 5'6" to 6'2" and weigh between 145 and 220 lbs., while Atlantean females range in height from 5'0" to 5'7" and weigh between 110 and 160 lbs.  Some Atlantean bloodlines have unusual coloring that varies from what is listed above.


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 13, 2003)

*Issue #4 - "Crackling" (Continued)*

Scene 3: "Rematch"

*Round Three*

Torpedo (aka Markandorim) was famous among his own kind for several reasons.  First, he was a mutant, with abilities far and beyond those of normal Atlanteans.  For a long time, before Atlantis made itself known in the world again, Markandorim was strictly an Atlantean hero, and was loved by many.  Second, Markandorim received a great honor for his deeds: he was blessed with the _Sha'aralgad_, a magical empowerment normally reserved for those who had died in service to the crown.  In most Atlanteans, the _Sha'aralgad_ merely served to preserve the body for all time, protecting it against decomposition and supposedly blessing the entire bloodline forevermore.  In Markandorim, however, the _Sha'aralgad_ endowed the hero with spectacular abilities on top of those as a result of his mutation.

Barracuda was also a mutant, though he had by means the same reputation as Torpedo.  The villain was reviled in Atlantis, and hated by loyalists who resented his part in a plot to overthrow the monarchy.  Barracuda hated Torpedo in particular because the hero was so well-liked by Atlanteans, despite the fact that both of them were freaks by Atlantean standards.

_I've got him on the ropes, as the surface people say,_ Torpedo realized.  _Time to finish this._

Torpedo swam down to where Barracuda was struggling to regain his footing, and slugged the villain across the jaw, with force that would easily deck a normal person.  After delivering the shot, Torpedo continued past the villain.  _That had to hurt,_ he thought as he turned to look at his foe.

Unfortunately, the attack was not enough to fell the Atlantean villain, who had a stouter jaw than almost anyone.  "He he," Barracuda replied.  "Good one, Markandorim.  That'll hurt for at least a few minutes."

(Torpedo moves 30' and attacks Barracuda (DEF 14 since he's still Stunned until he acts), and hits with a 28.  Barracuda gets a Damage save (DC 18) and gets a 17, so he takes a Stun hit.  Torpedo, using Move-By Attack, continues another 40' away from Barracuda.)

"Now, it's my turn," Barracuda cried out, flashing right at Torpedo, who could not evade the onrushing villain.  Pinning the hero with both arms to the ground, Barracuda gnashed his considerable teeth and tore into Torpedo's chest and abdomen.  Torpedo tried to turn to avoid the strike, but could barely move.

(Barracuda adjusts his Power Attack to +1/-1.  He charges 40' at Torpedo (DEF 22) and his with a 30.  Torpedo gets a Damage save (DC 27), and fails with a 13.  The hero is Disabled and takes another Lethal hit.)


*Watch for the Pivotal Round 4, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks for the template, any chance we will see the East Coast stuff?  Torpedo looks like he is in a bind.


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 13, 2003)

*Issue #4 - "Crackling" (Continued)*

Scene 3: "Rematch"

*Round Four*

Torpedo wasn't moving.  Barracuda swam around the fallen hero a bit, to see if Torpedo was just stunned or was really down for the count.

_That weakling,_ he thought.  _I figured he could take a little more punishment.  Some hero!_

(Since Torpedo is Disabled, he can only take certain types of half actions without worsening to Dying.  He decides that Barracuda will probably leave him alone if the villain thinks he's done for, so Torpedo attempts to Bluff Barracuda into thinking he's out.  Torpedo's Bluff check is 17.  Barracuda opposes with with Sense Motive, but gets a -5 penalty to the check because he wants to believe Torpedo is knocked out.  Barracuda counters with a Sense Motive of 3, so he believes Torpedo is knocked out.)

Spotting a shark swimming nearby, no doubt attracted by the scent of Torpedo's blood in the water, Barracuda swam toward the predator and looked back once more at the 'unconscious' Torpedo.  "Friend," he said to the shark, "you look hungry.  Why don't you take care of my mess?"

The shark's eyes glazed over, and a ferocity overcame the beast as it charged toward Torpedo.  Barracuda laughed heartily and swam away toward parts unknown.

(Barracuda uses his Mind Control ability to make the shark attack Torpedo.  First, he rolls his Mind Control check, and gets a 20.  The shark opposes this with a Will save, and fails with a 13.  Barracuda's command is not something that the shark would be at all opposed to doing, so no further rolls are necessary.)

*This ends the combat.*

*Watch for Scene 4, Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 13, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the template, any chance we will see the East Coast stuff?  Torpedo looks like he is in a bind. *




Once I finish this limited series, we'll probably have a regular open-ended series.  In the meantime, I'm also going to do a series on origins, tentatively entitled "United Heroes Origins".  I hope to start this in the next few weeks.  I'll do an issue for each hero, in alphabetical order.

Before I do any more hero books, I'd like to get these guys established.  Maybe we'll have a few guest appearances.  Who knows?

I also might add some artwork with sketches of the characters in this story.  The other GM is a much better artist than I am, so maybe I can convince him to do some art for me  

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 13, 2003)

The story kicks butt, so thanks for the good story, inspiring me to work up stuff for game, hopefully I will get to run


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 13, 2003)

*Issue #4 - "Crackling" (Continued)*

Scene 4: "Borrowed Time"

"I think I'll go and patrol the grounds," Pathfinder announced to a mostly-empty room.  "I have a bad feeling.  Perhaps it is that Mexican food we ordered, but it is best to be on the safe side."

Iron Dragon chuckled as Pathfinder left the room.  Humor was not something that came naturally to the Native American hero.  Maybe it was the impending doom that everyone could feel.

He stood up, left the room, and made his way into the parlor, where he found Seraphim.

The angelic hero was staring out the large picture window that opened onto the bay view.  It occured to Iron Dragon that his fellow heroes were being rather melodramatic about everything.

"Thinking about the bad guys?" Iron Dragon asked.

Barely turning, Seraphim smiled when he finally noticed that Iron Dragon had joined him.  "No, I was thinking about how this battle never ends."

Drawing closer, Iron Dragon was confused about whether Seraphim was being philosophical or referring to a specific battle.  "Um, what battle?"

"There has always been a battle between good and evil," Seraphim replied after an uncomfortable silence.  "You know this, of course.  It is an eternal struggle, but I know who wins in the end."  The angel smiled again.

Iron Dragon now realized what Seraphim was talking about.  Being an angel - a real one - Seraphim had a certain confidence about him.  His faith was unshakable, and not just in a religious sense.  His charisma was palpable; anyone in the same room with Seraphim could feel his presence and were warmed by it.

"Are you OK with how we're handling things so far?" Iron Dragon asked.

"What do you mean?" Seraphim replied.

"Well, you know, with Harpy leading things."

Seraphim did not respond for a moment.  He had to consider the inquiry and where it was coming from.  Iron Dragon was the only one to vote for him when it came down between Seraphim and Harpy for team leader.

"What are you asking me, Dragon?" Seraphim asked.

"We haven't had a real test yet," Iron Dragon replied.  "I mean, Harpy is just a little girl."

"Does that mean that she can't be a good leader?" Seraphim asked.  "I don't see how the two are connected."

"Confidence is important to being an effective leader," Iron Dragon said.  "Do you think she makes confident decisions?"

"Do you?"

Iron Dragon turned from the angel and crossed to the center of the room.  "She has -- a lot of issues.  In my eyes, you would make a much better leader.  You are experienced, you have a commanding presence, and you know what's best for us."

Seraphim smiled.  "You forgot to mention that I let down the only one I should never let down, the Creator.  What does that say about whether or not I know what's best for everyone?"

Iron Dragon charged forward, and stopped short of grabbing Seraphim's robes.  "You fell and recovered!  You paid your dues!"

Seraphim turned towards the window once again.  "Not yet," he said.  "Not fully."

************************************************

Harpy stood in the hallway near the cell they used to imprison Fang, along with Electrostatic and MorningStar.  They had been talking strategy in terms of finding out what's going on with Trickster, Klimordial, and the cylinder, but the conversation turned to Fang and his situation.

"So what _are_ we going to do with him?" MorningStar asked.

"I say we hand him over to the cops," Electrostatic replied.  "But I'll defer to the lady..."

Harpy noted the sarcasm and the half-hearted attempt at manners.  "I don't know," she responded.  "We can keep him here as long as we want."

"Yeah, but he smells," MorningStar said and laughed along with it.

"I had this cell put in here for a reason," Harpy said.  "And it's not because I'm kinky."

Electrostatic smiled.  "I'll bet."

"No really," Harpy said.  "It was specifically made to keep supervillains inside -- and out."

"Out?" MorningStar asked.

"Well sure," Harpy replied.  "You don't want them breaking in here, do you?"

"Yeah, but I suppose a teleporter just just blink in and take Fang right out of there," Electrostatic suggested.

"No way," Harpy answered.  "A sorceror friend of mine made sure of that.  He put a permanent hex on the cell.  No one can use any powers inside that cell."

"Interesting," MorningStar said as they continued down the hall past Fang's cell.

************************************************

Pathfinder burst through the double French doors leading from the patio into the center hall and atrium.

"They're here!" he cried out.

Seraphim and Iron Dragon, who were closest to Pathfinder, rushed to his side.

"Who's here?" Seraphim asked.

"All of them," Pathfinder replied.  

"I guess they're here to break their boy out of jail," Iron Dragon commented.

"We're not about to let that happen!" Seraphim announced.



*This Ends Issue #4, "Crackling"** 
Watch for Issue #5, "Heat", Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 15, 2003)

*Issue #5 - "Heat"*

Before the big fight starts -- and trust me, it's going to be a big fight -- I wanted to post the stats for the villains who have appeared in print but not yet in M&M stat form.

************************************************
*The Duchess
190 PP*
PL 12; Init +1; Defense 18; Spd 30 Run, 25 Fly (Animal Form Only); ATK +12 Melee (+10L Dam, Bite), +8 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +0, Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +9; STR 20, DEX 13, CON 10, INT 18, WIS 20, CHA 20.
*Skills*: Bluff +15, Concentration +11, Diplomacy +15, Hide +6, Intimidate +15, Knowledge (Occult) +9, Listen +11, Move Silently +6, Search +7, Sense Motive +11, Spot +11, and Taunt +15.
*Feats*: Attractive, Immunity – Aging, Immunity – Disease, Immunity – Poison, Immunity – Suffocation, Improved Grapple, Indomitable Will, Infamy, Iron Will, Leadership, Power Attack, Power Immunity, Psychic Awareness, and Startle.
*Powers*: Drain CON +5 [Resisted by FORT, not WILL; _Extras_: Natural Weapon (Bite) and Slow Recovery – 1 PP/Minute; _Flaw_: Limited – CON Only; _Source_: Mystical (Vampire Powers); _Cost_: 15 PP], Incorporeal +3 [Affected by Fire/Heat Attacks; _Source_: Mystical (Vampire Powers); _Cost_: 6 PP], Mental Protection +6 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 12 PP], Mind Control +8 [_Extra_: Mind Blank; _Flaw_: Restricted – Gaze Attack; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 16 PP], Protection +7 [_Source_: Mystical (Vampire Powers); _Cost_: 14 PP], Shapeshift +5 [_Extra_: Movement; _Flaw_: Limited – Animals; _Source_: Mystical (Vampire Powers); _Cost_: 10 PP], Super-Charisma +3 [_Source_: Mystical (Vampire Powers); _Cost_: 6 PP], and Super-Wisdom +2 [_Source_: Psionics; Cost: 6 PP].
*Equipment*: None.
*Weaknesses*: Susceptible to Sunlight and Vulnerable to Fire/Heat Attacks.
*Physical Description*: The Duchess is a vampire, and this is obvious to just about anyone that sees her.  She has very pale skin, though ravishingly good-looking, and displays fangs when she chooses to do so.  The Duchess wears a very revealing form-fitting costume consisting of a v-necked black top with red stripes, black culottes, and black slippers.  She wears wrist-length black gloves as well, and occasionally a dark blue cape to complete the ensemble.  The Duchess is of Caucasian origin, and looks to be in her early thirties.  She stands 6’0”, weighs 135 lbs., has very long white hair, and light blue eyes.

************************************************
*Lodestone
157 PP*
PL 10; Init +2; Defense 16; Spd 30 Run; ATK +11 Melee (+5S Dam, Punch), +8 Ranged (+10S Dam, Energy Blast); SV Dam +17, Fort +17, Ref +2, Will +8; STR 20, DEX 14, CON 20, INT 12, WIS 14, CHA 10.
*Skills*: Computers +4, Concentration +11, Disable Device +4, Drive +5, Open Lock +5, and Repair +4.
*Feats*: Detect (Ferrous Metals), Endurance, Great Fortitude, Immunity - Energy (Magnetism), Power Immunity, and Toughness. 
*Powers*: Amazing Save - Damage +6 [_Source_: Rocky Hide (Mutation); _Cost_: 6 PP], Amazing Save – Fortitude +6 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 6 PP], Amazing Save – Willpower +6 [_Source_: Natural Resistance; _Cost_: 6 PP], Energy Control – Magnetism +10 [Includes Telekinesis (_Flaw_: Only Ferrous Metals); _Extra_: Flight; _Power Stunt_: Energy Blast; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 32 PP], Invisibility +5 [_Flaw_: Limited – Machines Only; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 5 PP], Neutralize +10 [_Extra_: Nullification; _Flaw_: Limited – Subject Must be Composed of or Possess Substantial Amount of Ferrous Metals; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 20 PP], Slow +10 [_Flaw_: Limited – Subject Must be Composed of or Possess Substantial Amount of Ferrous Metals; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 10 PP], and Super-Constitution +4 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 16 PP].
*Equipment*: None.
*Weakness*: Disturbing Appearance (Black, Rocky Skin) and Quirk (Cannot Attack the Innocent – Children, Elderly, Handicapped, etc.).
*Physical Description*: Lodestone’s skin appears to be composed of a grainy, black, rocky substance.  He has no hair, and his eyes glow red.  Lodestone wears a costume as well.  This is white, with black streaks running through it.  The costume does not cover his face, forearms, or legs below the knee.  He does not wear any gloves or boots.  Lodestone is approximately 30 years old, 6’2”, and 180 lbs.

************************************************
*Mana
154 PP*
PL 10; Init +1; Defense 18; Spd 30 Run, 40 Fly, 40 Teleport; ATK +4 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch), +6 Ranged (+8S Dam, Energy Blast); SV Dam +1, Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +7; STR 10, DEX 13, CON 12, INT 15, WIS 20, CHA 15.
*Skills*: Bluff +8, Concentration +16, Knowledge – Occult +10, Listen +8, Perform +8, Search +8, Sense Motive +10, and Spot +8.
*Feats*: Aerial Combat, Attack Focus – Sorcery, Attractive, Detect Mystical Power Sources, Dodge, Iron Will, Power Immunity, and True Sight.
*Powers*: Sorcery +8 [Known Spells – Control: Element Control and Telekinesis, Defensive: Force Field, Divination: ESP and Telepathy, Illusion: Invisibility, Offensive: Energy Blast and Paralysis, Transformation: Incorporeal and Shapeshift, Transportation: Extended Teleport, Flight, and Teleport; _Flaws_: Concentration Required; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 60 PP].
*Equipment*: Amulet of Protection [Luck +2, Mental Protection +5, Protection +2; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 15 PP].
*Weakness*: None.
*Physical Description*: In her villain guise, Mana wears a form-fitting silver bodysuit with a stylized ‘M’ on the left chest, and a mystic circle on the forehead.  The mask does not cover the nose or mouth, and a blonde ponytail pokes out of the back of the mask.  Mana also wears white gloves and boots.  Mana is Caucasian, and 25 years old.  She stands 5’8”, weighs 120 lbs., has shoulder-length blonde hair, and blue eyes.

***********************************************
*Surge
150 PP*
PL 10; Init +12; Defense 23; Spd 70 Run; ATK +9 Melee (+9L Dam, Supercharged Punch), +10 Ranged (+8L Dam, Multi-Lightning); SV Dam +3, Fort +3, Ref +8, Will –1; STR 16, DEX 18, CON 16, INT 16, WIS 8, CHA 12.
*Skills*: Computers +12, Craft – Electronics +7, Demolitions +7, Disable Device +7, Forgery +6, Hide +10, Move Silently +10, and Open Lock +12.
*Feats*: Dodge, Immunity – Energy (Electricity), Improved Initiative, Move-By Attack, Power Immunity, Talented (Computers & Open Lock), and Talented (Hide & Move Silently).
*Powers*: Energy Control – Electricity +8 [Includes Multi-Lightning (Energy Blast; _Extras_: Area and Selective; _Flaws_: Range – Touch and Slow – Full-Round Action); _Extras_: Energy Field +5, Spinning +4 (_Power Stunts_: All-Around Sight and Whirlwind Attack), and Supercharged Punch (Strike (Melee) +6L); _Source_: Mutation (Electrical Control); _Cost_: 35 PP], Force Field +4 [_Source_: Mutation (Electrical Control); _Cost_: 4 PP], Running +4 [_Source_: Mutation (Speed); _Cost_: 8 PP], and Super-Speed +4 [_Source_: Mutation (Speed); _Cost_: 24 PP].
*Equipment*: None.
*Physical Description*: In his villain guise, Surge wears a light blue bodysuit with white and black streaks across the costume, along with a metallic helmet that covers the top half of Surge’s head.  The costume includes black gloves and boots.  Surge is of Latino origin, and is 17 years old.  He stands 5’7”, weighs 145 lbs., has short black hair, and brown eyes. 


*Watch for Scene 1, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 15, 2003)

nice descriptions, I like it, can't wait for the big fight


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 16, 2003)

*Issue #5 - "Heat" (Continued)*

Editor's Note: This first scene is a big fight that occurs in two different locations.  As such, each round of combat will be demarcated so as to avoid confusion between the two sites.

************************************************
Scene 1: "Battle at Hadley Manor"

"Where are they?" demanded Harpy.

Pathfinder was still getting his bearings.  "There are two groups," he said.  "Two in the front and three in the back."

"Did you recognize them?" Seraphim asked as he drew his Sword of Truth.

"Yes," Pathfinder repled.  "Some of them.  That Cyber-Knight fellow is in the front with a female I don't recognize.  Bombardier is in the rear of the estate with a female and one of the men from my vision at the police property room."

MorningStar turned into pure flame.  "I can go scout it out," she offered.  "They can't hurt me in this form."

"That's not necessarily true," Harpy countered.  "We don't know their capabilities."

"They are making a two-pronged attack," Seraphim pointed out.  "Obviously, this is an attempt to distract us.  We need to stay as close as possible to the main building."

"They're coming after Fang?" Electrostatic asked.

"All right," Harpy said.  "I want a flier in the front and back.  I'll lead the team in front, and Seraphim, I want you to lead the team in the rear of the estate.  I'm taking Electrostatic and MorningStar with me to defend the front.  The rest of you go with Seraphim to defend the other side."

"Perhaps we should establish a mental link now...?" Seraphim said, looking at the team leader.  He removed the Crown of Glory that often blocked out attempts to use mental powers.  "You will be unable to contact me once the battle begins."

"Good idea," Harpy said, and put her hand on the angelic hero's temple.  A moment passed, and Harpy opened her eyes.

(I am allowing Harpy to use her Telepathy to establish the equivalent of a temporary Mental Link with Seraphim.  She will need to be able to take a free action each round to maintain it (basically, if she's stunned or unconscious, it shuts off.))

"Let's go!"

Seraphim (unable to fly indoors due to his wingspan), Iron Dragon, and Pathfinder ran as fast as they could through the gallery and into the rear patio, and then through the doors leading onto the pool area.

Electrostatic opened and charged forward through the large double doors leading from the foyer into the front grounds.  MorningStar, in fiery form, flew through the open doors.  Harpy, incapable of above-normal speed, followed along to bring up the rear.  She stopped as she neared the doors.

_The automated defenses!_ she thought.  _Why didn't I think of these before?_  She rushed to a hidden panel behind a bust of Shakespeare next to the doors, and began pressing buttons to initiate sequences for the impressive array of defensive weapons and other countermeasures built into the grounds.  _That should help,_ she thought.  _I just wish 'Lectro hadn't run out there like that; he's a lot faster than I am at setting these things up._

_I just hope they're enough to help turn the tide._


*Watch for Round 1, Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 18, 2003)

*Issue #5 - "Heat" (Continued)*

Scene 1: "Battle at Hadley Manor" - Combat Round One

*- Front -*

(There is no surprise round; all opponents are considered to be aware of each other.  Initiatives for the combat: Electrostatic 22, Harpy 16, MorningStar 14, Cyber-Knight 19, and the Duchess 11.  The order will be Electrostatic, Cyber-Knight, Harpy, MorningStar, and the Duchess.  The estate defenses act at the end of each round, if possible.)

Electrostatic made it all the way on the front lawn before he heard the familiar sound of electronic devices being engaged.  _Good idea, Tab,_ he thought, realizing that it was Harpy who had stopped and engaged the electronic defenses.  He immediately spotted Cyber-Knight, enveloped himself in electrical energy, and charged forward.

"We meet again," Cyber-Knight said from atop his steed.  His vibrosword was out and ready for battle.

"Yeah," the hero replied.  "I've got something for ya this time."  Electrostatic burst and dove and the cyborg, who was somewhat shocked at the hero's brazenness.  The knightly villain absorbed Electrostatic's charge, and the lightning dancing across his armor, lightly brushing the hero aside.

(Electrostatic assigns +2 to his DEF vs. Cyber-Knight (Dodge).  He then uses a Free Action to activate his Energy Field.  He charges 45' at Cyber-Knight (DEF 15) and hits with 16.  Cyber-Knight ignores the primary attack (+0 damage vs. Protection +7), but must attempt a Damage Save against the Energy Field (DC 18, adjusted for the Protection) and gets a 19 - no effect.)

"Fool," Cyber-Knight began, "I shalt destroy thee lest thou flee.  Mayhap thou shouldst run away right now."  He swung his vibrating blade at Electrostatic, but the hero deftly dodged the attack, tumbling under the knight's steed and ending up on the other side.

Frustrated, Cyber-Knight rode away a distance and turned around, priming himself for another strike.

(Cyber-Knight attacks Electrostatic (DEF 31) with his Vibrosword and missed with 20.  He moves 30' as a Half Action.)

_Pathfinder said there were two baddies,_ Harpy thought.  _I wonder where the other one might be..._  She looked around, but did not want to stray too far from the entrance to the manor house.  Since she couldn't see anyone, Harpy assumed it was due to the fact that it was dusk and that darkness was falling on the estate.  _I think Cyber-Knight can provide some answers,_ she realized.  Closing her eyes, Harpy made mental contact with the villain and plumbed the depths of his recent memories.  _Yes, someone named the Duchess -- a vampire?  I don't like the sound of that... Mmm, yes, why don't you tell me about the others... They're here to free Fang?  Yeah, well I kinda guessed that!  Let's see... Surge, Mana, and Bombardier are on the other side... Distracting us?  From what?_

"Look around for the other one," Harpy said to MorningStar.

(Harpy assigns +1 to her DEF (Dodge).  She uses Free Actions to maintain her link with Seraphim and for Leadership.  She attempts a Spot check to notice the Duchess (DC 19) but fails with 15.  She uses her Telepathy on Cyber-Knight.  First, she needs a Telepathy check (DC 11) to read his memories, and she succeeds with 17.  Cyber-Knight immediately gets a Will Save (DC 17) to repel Harpy, but fails with 14.)

Flying around was a lot easier for MorningStar in her fiery form.  She cruised the front of the estate, but saw nothing more than Cyber-Knight and his shiny steed.  "No one over here," she proclaimed.

(MorningStar assigns +1 to Attack (Aerial Combat).  She uses Free Actions to activate her Force Field and Energy Field.  She is Incorporeal (pre-combat) and flies 40' as a Half Action, then attempts a Spot check (DC 19) to spot the Duchess, but fails with 9.  She flies another 40' to complete her action.)

_Distract them, he says,_ the Duchess thought.  _That one near the doors seems like the leader.  She looks tasty._  She turned into a common housecat and burst through the front lawn toward the wall surrounding the main building.

(The Duchess Shapeshifts into a cat as a Free Action.  She Double Moves 50' toward the opening in the wall.)

Out of the lawn, two pulse cannons popped up and targeted Cyber-Knight.  They fired, and one struck the villain in the back.  Cyber-Knight nearly fell off his mount, but maintained his balance.  He was nonetheless staggered by the surprise attack.

"Trick weapons?  Only knaves wouldst use such cowardly defenses," he commented.

(Two Pulse Cannons fire at Cyber-Knight (DEF 16).  One misses with 8, but the other hits with a Natural 20.  Cyber-Knight gets a Damage save (DC 20) but fails with 13.  He is Stunned and takes a Stun Hit.)

(This ends Combat Round 1.)

*************************************************

*- Rear -*

(There is no surprise round; all opponents are considered to be aware of each other.  Initiatives for the combat: Iron Dragon 25, Pathfinder 12, Seraphim 12, Bombardier 18, Mana 11, and Surge 19.  The order will be Iron Dragon, Surge, Bombardier, Seraphim, Pathfinder, and Mana.  Seraphim and Pathfinder tied, and they have the same DEX, so I used a die roll to resolve their order.  The estate defenses act at the end of each round, if possible.)

_Our foes are too far for me to reach immediately,_ Iron Dragon realized.  _The woman is new; I need to engage her to discover her abilities._

(Iron Dragon assigns +1 to his DEF from Dodge.  He double-moves 50' to get closer to the nearest foe, Mana.)

The speedster Surge practically flew across the even grassy terrain of the rear grounds, crossing to where Pathfinder stood.  "You look lost," he commented as a lightning-charged fist blasted the Native American hero across the jaw, sending him reeling.

"Geez," Surge said, "glass jaw, hm?"

(Surge assigns +1 to his DEF from Dodge.  He uses Free Actions to activate both his Force Field and Energy Fields.  He moves 70' as a Half Action.  He uses his supercharged punch on Pathfinder (DEF 16, flat footed) and hits with 17.  Pathfinder gets a Damage save (DC 15, adjusted for Protection) and gets 14.  He takes a Lethal Hit.)

On the other side of the grounds, Bombardier was looking across at Iron Dragon, with whom the villain had tangled not more than a few days before.  _Time to wipe that smug look off his face,_ he thought.  "Payback sucks, Dragon!" he yelled as he made his way closer to his foe, producing a Neural Bomb en route.

(Bombardier moves 30' toward Iron Dragon as a Half Action.  He draws a Neural Bomb as his other Half Action.)

"Take care, friends," Seraphim cautioned as he hovered above the pool, trying to get a sense of the battlefield.  A shimmering field enveloped the angel as he flew closer to Surge and Pathfinder's melee.  "Act defensively until we can ascertain their capabilities."

(Seraphim assigns +1 to his DEF from Aerial Combat.  He uses a Free Action for Leadership, and another to activate his Force Field.  He then flies 40' toward Surge and Pathfinder as a Half Action.)

_This one is fast,_ Pathfinder thought of Surge.  _And he has command of electricity.  That much is certain._  The hero withdrew from the electric villain and quickly prepared his SuperX Crossbow and fired a bolt at his new opponent.

"Ha ha," Surge replied, easily side-stepping the shot.  "You're never going to hit me like that," the villain said.

(Pathfinder assigns +2 to his DEF and -2 to his Attack from Expertise.  He uses a Free Action to draw his Crossbow, and then moves 25' away from Surge as a Half Action.  He fires the Crossbow at Surge (DEF 24) and misses with 21.)

_This one looks dangerous,_ Mana thought of Iron Dragon and his proximity.  She uttered some words of magical power and a glow overcame her fingers.  "Eldritch energy, dispatch this one!" she said, commanding a bolt of magical power to fire at Iron Dragon.  The hero, aware of the possibility of a ranged attack, leapt aside and managed to avoid the blast.

_I'll be safer on that rooftop,_ Mana realized, and uttered some more command words.  She disappeared from sight, and just as quickly reappeared atop the gym building some 20' behind her.

(Mana assigns +1 to DEF from Dodge.  She fires her Energy Blast at Iron Dragon (DEF 21) and misses with 15.  She teleports to roof of the gym building as her other Half Action.  Finally, she uses a Free Action to activate her Force Field.)

Four Pulse Cannons emerged from the estate grounds to protect the base.  One fired at the distant Mana, while the other fired at Bombardier.  Both shots missed their marks.

_Perhaps not as safe as I thought,_ Mana thought as the pulse blast nearly hit her shoulder, and instead pelted the shingles on the gym roof.

(One Pulse Cannon fires at Mana (DEF 18) and misses with 17.  Another Pulse Cannon fires at Bombardier (DEF 18) and misses with 2.)

(This ends Combat Round 1.)

*************************************************

*Watch for Round 2, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 18, 2003)

That is awesome, keep it up, I am _watching..._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 18, 2003)

me to... really like this story a lot...


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 18, 2003)

*Issue #5 - "Heat" (Continued)*

Scene 1: "Battle at Hadley Manor" - Combat Round Two

Note: For Area attacks, I am now using diameter = ranks x 5' instead of radius = ranks x 5'.

*- Front -*

"Maybe this will get you off your high horse, Knightie," Electrostatic said as he raced across the field of battle to Cyber-Knight's electronic steed.  Cyber-Knight was not moving since he had been staggered by the pulse cannon's shot.  Electrostatic placed his hands on the side of the metallic horse, and began to drain the energy from the Cyber-Steed.  The "animal" shifted and kicked at Electrostatic, causing the hero to lose his concentration.

(Electrostatic moves 20' toward Cyber-Knight as a Half Action.  He uses Drain Energy to try to shut down the Cyber-Steed.  He makes an Energy Control power check (DC 22) and gets 16.  Cyber-Steed's movement is reduced to 30' this round, but doesn't shut down.)

"Agh," Cyber-Knight proclaimed.  "I've not encountered such insolence."  He looked down to see Electrostatic draining his horse of its energy.  "Thou art somewhat brave, though perhaps just foolhardy."

As he recovered from the stiff blow, nanotech surgeons within Cyber-Knight repaired some of the damage, restoring him to full capacity.

(Cyber-Knight recovers from being Stunned.  He Regenerates a Stun Hit.)

"We must find the woman," Harpy commanded.  "She can't be allowed to sneak inside."  _Seraphim,_ she thought, sending a message to her fellow hero via Telepathy.  _Don't let them inside the building.  They're trying to free Fang._

She saw Cyber-Knight on the ropes, and decided to push him over the edge.  Harpy closed her eyes, and focused her mental energies on the mounted villain.

"More of this?" Cyber-Knight called out, trying to resist the mental blast.  He could not overcome Harpy's mental assault, and was once again staggered, though not nearly thrown off his steed this time.

(Harpy takes a 5' step and uses Free Actions for Leadership and to maintain her Mental Link with Seraphim.  She uses her Mental Blast on Cyber-Knight (DEF 16 using WIS instead of DEX) and hits with 19.  Cyber-Knight gets a Damage save (DC 21) and fails with 13.  He takes a Stun Hit and is Stunned.)

"I'll finish him off," MorningStar offered.  She flew toward Cyber-Knight and covered the villain in flames, but barely missed her target.  "... or not."

(MorningStar flies 40' as a Half Action.  She becomes corporeal as a Free Action.  MorningStar fires her Energy Blast at Cyber-Knight (DEF 14) and misses with 12.)

_Hmm... a mentalist leading them,_ the Duchess realized.  _I'd wager she'll never know it until I get right in front of her._  In her feline form, the Duchess scampered around the wall surrounding the main building and past the melee going on with Cyber-Knight.  

"Get out of here, kitty," Harpy said, cautioning the cat against danger.

The cat kept getting closer, and eventually morphed into a hellish vampire queen.  "No, I am here for you!" the Duchess proclaimed.

"What?" Harpy cried out, surprised, but not completely taken off-guard.

The Duchess snapped her powerful jaws at Harpy, but the heroine was able to evade the strike.

"No wonder you guys waited until dusk to attack, vampire," Harpy said.

(The Duchess uses Psychic Awareness to detect Harpy's mental attack on Cyber-Knight.  In cat form, she moves 20' as a Half Action, right up next to Harpy.  She Shapeshifts into her normal form as a Free Action, and then bites Harpy (DEF 19), but misses with 15.)

As Cyber-Knight recovered from yet another blow, this one of a psionic variety, two pulse cannons blasted away at him, but both missed their mark.

(Two Pulse Cannons fire at Cyber-Knight (DEF 14).  Both miss with 2 and 10.)

(This ends Combat Round 2.)

*************************************************

*- Rear -*

"You escaped last time," Iron Dragon said to Bombardier.  "I'm not about to let that happen again."  He concentrated, and a green energy began to emit from his fist.  Iron Dragon swung and connected with Bombardier's chest plate.  The blow staggered the villain, but he was none the worse for wear.

(Iron Dragon moves 30' to close to Bombardier as Half Action.  He must make a Concentration Check (DC 20) to activate his Strike, and gets a 21.  He attacks Bombardier (DEF 18) and hits with 20.  Bombardier gets a Damage save (DC 21) and succeeds with 21.)

"Surge is my name," the villain stated, "and destruction is my game!"  Tiny lightning bolts shot out of his body, and two larger ones targeted Seraphim and Pathfinder.  The angelic hero was struck in the chest, but ignored the electricity that danced across his body.  Pathfinder, on the other hand, felt the lightning bolt more, but his magical breastplate absorbed the majority of the effect.

(Surge emits his Multi-Lightning, covering an area with Energy Blasts.  Both Seraphim and Pathfinder are within the area, so they get Reflex saves (DC 18) for half damage.  Pathfinder gets 10, and Seraphim gets 13, so both take full damage.  Pathfinder gets a Damage save (DC 17) and succeeds with 17.  Seraphim's Force Field +10 is greater than Surge's Energy Blast +8, so no save is necessary.)

"Nice shot, Dragon," Bombardier said.  "But not good enough."  The villain retreated from Iron Dragon and tossed his Neural Bomb toward the hero.  "Pleasant dreams."

A pink energy drowned Iron Dragon, but he resisted the effects of the paralytic energy.

(Bombardier moves 30' away from Iron Dragon as a Half Action.  He throws the Neural Bomb at Iron Dragon (DEF 21) but misses with 19.  It lands next to the target, so it becomes an area effect.  Iron Dragon gets a Reflex save (DC 16) for half effect, and makes it with 28.  Iron Dragon's Mental Protection +4 is greater than half the Neural Bomb's effect (+3), so no save is necessary.)

Seraphim cruised the battlefield, and, keeping Harpy's advice in mind, decided that Surge was closest to potentially getting inside the main building.  He swooped down and swiped at the speedster with his sword, but the villain easily somersaulted around the attempt.

"He he," Surge replied.  "That's a sharp sword, angel.  Point it at someone else!"

(Seraphim uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He swoops down as a Half Action and attacks Surge (DEF 24), but misses with 17.  He continues flying 35' using Move-By Attack.)

The Native American hero retreated from Surge, hoping to put some distance between himself and the electrical villain.  He fired his SuperX Crossbow, but Surge was too quick, he saw the bolt in mid-flight and side-stepped it.

(Pathfinder moves 10' away from Surge as a Half Action.  He fires his Crossbow at Surge (DEF 24), but misses with 11.)

Mana intoned a few words of power and vanished, appearing on the other side of the gym roof.  "Iron Dragon, taste my wrath," she said as a bolt of magical fire shot from her hand, barely missing her target.  As the magical energy was coursing across the ground next to Iron Dragon, Mana spoke a few more magical words, and she was once again shielded in energy.

(Mana Teleports 20' as Half Action.  She fires her Energy Blast at Iron Dragon (DEF 21) but misses with 10.  She uses a Free Action to re-activate her Force Field.)

One of the pulse cannons tracked Mana and took a shot, but missed wide of the mark.

(One Pulse Cannon fires at Mana (DEF 18), but misses with 7.)

(This ends Combat Round 2.)
*************************************************

*Watch for Round 3, Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 18, 2003)

*Issue #5 - "Heat" (Continued)*

Scene 1: "Battle at Hadley Manor" - Combat Round Three

*- Front -*

Holding onto the mechanical steed, Electrostatic once again tried to sap its power source.  _Must be a very strong power plant this thing has,_ he realized.  As the construct stirred, Electrostatic felt the power flowing through him, until the Cyber-Steed could move no more.

"You look busy," he said to Cyber-Knight, who was still shaking off the cobwebs.  Electrostatic rushed to Harpy's defense, and placed himself behind the vampiress who threatened his love.

(Electrostatic again tries to drain Cyber-Steed.  His power check (DC 22) is 27 - a success.  Cyber-Steed shuts down, though he can be re-activated with a Half Action.  Electrostatic moves 25' as a Half Action to get behind the Duchess and flank her (Harpy is on the other side).  Electrostatic changes his Dodge to +1 vs. everyone.)

"Ugh, no more of this," Cyber-Knight said, rattling his helmet.  "I shall avenge this grave insult!"

(Cyber-Knight recovers from being Stunned.)

_Woah, she means business,_ Harpy thought, referring to the Duchess.  The heroine leader of the United Heroes bobbed and weaved to evade her attacker.  "You need to see a dentist about those teeth," she joked.

_Seraphim,_ she thought.  _Make sure none of our guys get badly hurt.  We have no idea what else may be going on.  We'll need them at full strength._

"As for you, witch," Harpy said.  "Let's see how you handle a mind fry."  She concentrated all of her psionic power into a single blast that careened across the Duchess' forehead, but had no effect.

"You trifle with forces you cannot understand, young one," the Duchess replied mockingly.

(Harpy changes her Dodge to +2 vs. the Duchess.  She uses Free Actions to maintain her Mental Link with Seraphim and for Leadership.  She takes a 5' step back from the Duchess and uses her Mental Blast on the villain (DEF 22 mental), and misses with 20.  She spends a Hero Point to re-roll and this time gets a 26 - a hit.  The Duchess gets a Damage save (DC 15, adjusted for Mental Protection) and gets a 27 - no effect.)

MorningStar became concerned about the threat this new villainess might pose to Harpy.  She flew closer and let loose a column of fire that enveloped Cyber-Knight and the Duchess, but MorningStar's control was such that Harpy and Electrostatic were unharmed.

"Eat fire, you two!" MorningStar called out.

The Duchess caught the fiery blast out of the corner of her eye and tried to dodge out of the way, but was not quick enough.  "Not fire!" she cried.  The flames licked about her, dancing across her form with ease.

Cyber-Knight, on the other hand, was able to say just on the edge of the blast, and was unharmed by the singes that caught him.

(MorningStar flies 25' as a Half Action.  She uses her area Energy Blast on a square (DEF 10) between Cyber-Knight and the Duchess.  She hits the square with 13, so Cyber-Knight and the Duchess get Reflex saves (DC 18) for half damage.  Cyber-Knight gets 21, while the Duchess gets 16.  Cyber-Knight's Armor +8 is greater than half damage for the Energy Blast (+4) so he does not need to make a Damage save.  The Duchess, however, is Vulnerable to Fire, so her protections and powers do not affect the attack.  She gets a straight d20 check against DC 23 and gets 18.  She takes a Lethal Hit.)

"Destroy them, Knight!" the Duchess called out as she turned to face Electrostatic.  The villainess bared her teeth and hissed, catching the hero off-guard.

"Ack," he replied and retreated a bit from the Duchess.

"You are mine, mortal!" she called out as she leapt at Electrostatic and bit into his neck.  The electric hero tried to dodge the attempt, but was still caught.  _Mmm... fresh blood..._

Lightning crawled across the Duchess as she bit into Electrostatic, but she paid it no mind.

(Thus Duchess uses a Free Action for Leadership.  She uses her Startle feat on Electrostatic.  Her Intimidate check is 30, so Electrostatic must make a Will save (DC 30) and fails with 6.  Electrostatic loses Dex bonuses to his DEF against the Duchess' attack.  She uses Power Attack for +3 to Damage, -3 to Attack, and bites at Electrostatic (DEF 18), hitting with 20.  Electrostatic gets a Damage save (DC 23) and can use Evasion to substitute a Reflex save, and gets 25, so no effect.  The Duchess must make a Damage save against Electrostatic's Energy Field (DC 18) and succeeds with 19.)

Two pulse cannons trained on Cyber-Knight, who was still woozy from his recent batterings.  Both cannon shots hit home, but the villain's armor protected him from harm.

(Two Pulse Cannons fire at Cyber-Knight (DEF 16) and hit with 16 and 17.  Cyber-Knight gets Damage saves (DC 15) and makes both with 17 and 19.)

(This ends Combat Round 3.)

*************************************************

*- Rear -*

Iron Dragon was undeterred, and advanced upon Bombardier.  "We have a score to settle, villain," he said.  His eyes closed for just a moment as he centered himself, and then a green orb surrounded his closed right fist.  Iron Dragon jumped at Bombardier and chopped his foe across the helmet, knocking Bombardier back a good distance.

As he landed, Iron Dragon observed his handiwork.  "Ready to give up now?"

(Iron Dragon moves 30' as a Half Action.  He gets a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike, and succeeds with 32.  He attacks Bombardier (DEF 18) and hits with 28.  Bombardier gets a Damage save (DC 21) and fails with 4.  He spends a Villain Point for re-roll and this time gets 15.  Bombardier is Stunned and takes a Stun Hit.)

"You can't get away that easily, chickadee," Surge warned, as he charged with inhuman speed toward Pathfinder.  Without regard for his personal safety, Surge crashed into the Native American hero, hurtling Pathfinder to the ground.  Pathfinder tumbled a few feet, but ended right ways up.

A blast of electrical power could be seen as Surge and Pathfinder collided, but it was Surge who was worse for the wear.  The villain staggered backwards after the hit, but did not fall.  "Anyone get the number of that truck?"

(Surge rams 35' at Pathfinder (DEF 20) and hits with 29.  Pathfinder gets a Damage save (DC 21) but fails with 19.  He takes a Lethal Hit.  Pathfinder must also make a Damage save against Surge's Energy Field (DC 14), and succeeds with 21.  Now, Surge must attempt a Damage save against his ram damage (DC 18) and fails with 12.  Surge is Stunned and takes a Lethal Hit.)

"I'm not done yet," Bombardier mumbled as he got all the way to his feet.  "Besides, look behind you..."

(Bombardier recovers from being Stunned.)

Seraphim received Harpy's message, and flew over Pathfinder, who was getting pretty beat up.  "I will heal you, Pathfinder," he said and flew to a spot away from Surge.  Pathfinder followed him, and the angelic hero landed to give Pathfinder comfort.  He laid hands on the injured Navajo, and the wounds healed.

(Seraphim uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He flies 50' and holds his action for Pathfinder to arrive.)

(Pathfinder moves 25' as a Half Action to where Seraphim awaits and holds his action.)

(Seraphim Heals Pathfinder of his Lethal Hits as his held Half Action.)

"Much better," Pathfinder said.  He leveled his SuperX Crossbow at the reeling Surge and fired a bolt, striking the villain in the left shoulder.  Surge again did not fall, but the damage was obvious.

(Pathfinder fires his Crossbow at Surge (DEF 15 due to stun) and hits with 21.  Surge gets a Damage save (DC 21) and fails with 19.  He takes another Lethal Hit.)

Iron Dragon turned to see Mana atop the gym building roof.  She intoned words of power and the hero began to rise.  "I like you better over here," Mana said, tossing Iron Dragon a good distance from Bombardier.  He landed in a soft spot, but his pride was hurt more than anything.

Mana smiled, and once again covered herself in eldritch protection.

(Mana uses her Telekinesis to lift Iron Dragon.  This requires an attack roll on Mana's part against DEF 21 and hits with 22.  Now, Mana gets a Telekinesis Power Check for 25, opposed by Iron Dragon's Str check of 21.  She lifts Iron Dragon and throws him 40' away from Bombardier.  Iron Dragon lands prone.  Mana uses a Free Action to re-activate her Force Field.)

Bombardier turned to see a pulse cannon trained on him.  Before he could react, the blast shanked off his armor and left him unharmed.

(One Pulse Cannon fires at Bombardier (DEF 18) but misses with 14.)

(This ends Combat Round 3.)
*************************************************

*Watch for Round 4, Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 19, 2003)

*Issue #5 - "Heat" (Continued)*

Scene 1: "Battle at Hadley Manor" - Combat Round Four

*- Front -*

"You're getting a little too close lady," Electrostatic said.  "Besides, I like someone else."  He charged his hands with electrical energy and blasted away at the vampiress.  

The Duchess tried to jump out of the way, but to no avail.  She cried out as the electricity danced across her form, slightly burning her outfit and her hair.

(Electrostatic takes a 5' step away from the Duchess and fires his Energy Blast at her (DEF 18) and gets a Natural 20 - a critical hit!  The Duchess gets a Damage save (DC 23) and gets a 20.  She takes a Stun Hit.)

Cyber-Knight, realizing it was time to take the battle to ground, leapt from his mount and charged toward the electric hero.  "Thou hast forgotten about Cyber-Knight," he warned.  "Tis a mistake most fatal!"  The villain swung his blade, cutting Electrostatic across the back, sending the hero nearly to the turf.

"Yes, my friend," the Duchess said.  "We are close now."

(Cyber-Knight attempts a fast dismount.  This is a Ride check (DC 20) and he succeeds with 28.  He dismounts as a Free Action.  Cyber-Knight charges 10' at Electrostatic (DEF 29) and hits with 30.  Electrostatic, using Evasion, gets a Reflex save against the attack (DC 32) and gets 16.  Since this would knock him out, Electrostatic spends a Hero Point to re-roll, and this time gets a 26.  Electrostatic is Stunned and takes a Stun Hit.  Cyber-Knight must attempt a Damage save (DC 18) against Electrostatic's Energy Field and succeeds with 27.)

_What the heck is she talking about?_ Harpy wondered.  "Get her!" she called out to her allies.  "This one's the leader!"

Harpy closed her eyes momentarily to summon enough psychic power, and blasted the Duchess.  The vampire reeled from the mental assault, but still resisted.

(Harpy spends Free Actions for the Mental Link and Leadership.  She uses another Mental Blast on the Duchess (DEF 22), but misses with 15.)

"Can do, Harp," MorningStar said.  "I don't think the lady likes my fire attack."  She let loose with another column of flame, covering the area where Cyber-Knight and the Duchess stood.  The knight, covered in flame, merely laughed.  The Duchess, knowing well that fire was her bitter enemy, was not so cavalier, and jumped free of the fiery blast.

(MorningStar uses her area Energy Blast, targeting a square between Cyber-Knight and the Duchess.  The square is DEF 10, and she gets 24 on the attack roll.  Cyber-Knight and the Duchess each get Reflex saves (DC 18) for half damage.  Cyber-Knight gets 10 and the Duchess gets 19.  Cyber-Knight gets a Damage save (DC 16) and succeeds with 21.  The Duchess gets a Damage save (DC 19) and succeeds with 20.)

The Duchess felt a familiar presence in her mind.  Trickster sent his thoughts as had been agreed upon.  _Duchess, we are inside.  Keep the fools busy for a few more moments.  We must locate the cell, and then we will leave the estate._

The vampiress smiled and then snarled, opening her mouth to reveal her sharp teeth.  "My dear," she said to Harpy.  "I have had about enough of your mental attacks."  The Duchess pounced on Harpy, sinking her canines into the United Heroes leader, sending the young pop star to her knees, and she then collapsed.

"No!" Electrostatic cried out.

(The Duchess spends a Free Action on Leadership.  She takes a 5' step toward Harpy and a Half Action in a Startle attempt.  Her Intimidate check is 32, and Harpy fails her Will save with 26.  She thus loses Dex bonuses to her DEF for the next attack.  The Duchess uses Power Attack for +3 to Damage and -3 to Attack.  She bites Harpy (DEF 15) and hits with 25.  Harpy, using Evasion, gets a Reflex save (DC 23) against the attack.  She fails with 12.  Spending a Hero Point to re-roll, she gets 15.  Harpy is Stunned and takes a Lethal Hit.)

As Cyber-Knight closed to the wall surrounding the main building, the two pulse cannons fired more shots at him, but both missed.

(Two Pulse Cannons fire at Cyber-Knight (DEF 16) and miss with 8 and 15.)

(This ends Combat Round 4.)

*************************************************

*- Rear -*

_This could be a problem,_ Iron Dragon thought as he stood up and dusted himself off.  He looked up at Mana, who was safely on the roof of the gym, higher up than he could jump.  Bombardier was his main target right now, so he jogged over to that villain.  Mana would have to wait.

(Iron Dragon uses a Half Action to stand up.  He then moves 30' toward Bombardier as another Half Action.)

Surge shook his head and stood up straight.  "You guys don't give up," he said.  An electrical field once again enveloped his body.  

(Surge recovers from being Stunned.  He uses Free Actions to activate his Force Field and Energy Field.  He assigns a +2 DEF bonus vs. Seraphim from Dodge.)

"Stay back, Dragon," Bombardier warned as he drew a Nega-Bomb and retreated.  "I don't want to have to hurt you... What am I talking about?  Of course I do!"

(Bombardier moves 20' away from Iron Dragon as a Half Action.  He draws a Nega-Bomb as his other Half Action.)

_Surge yet stands, despite our efforts,_ Seraphim thought.  Swooping down on the villain, Seraphim swung his blade at Surge, but the speedster ducked and rolled away from the attack.

"Feel free to start trying for real, angel-boy!" Surge said, taunting Seraphim.

(Seraphim uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He charges 25' at Surge (DEF 25), but misses with 21.  Using Move-By Attack, Seraphim flies another 25'.)

Pathfinder loaded his SuperX Crossbow and, retreating from Surge, fired again, but this time, Surge evaded the bolt.

(Pathfinder moves 20' as Half Action.  He fires his Crossbow at Surge (DEF 23), but misses with 13.)

_The tide is turning in our favor, Mana,_ a voice in Mana's head revealed.  It was her leader, Trickster.  _We are close to locating the cell.  You were right about this mansion.  The decorator should be shot._

Mana smiled and raised her hands, chanting magic words.  She fired a blast of eldritch energy at Iron Dragon, but the hero, who had spotted the attack at the last moment, moved with amazing fluidity and dodged the blast.

(Mana fires her Energy Blast at Iron Dragon (DEF 21), hitting with 23.  Iron Dragon, using Evasion, gets a Reflex save (DC 18) against the attack, and succeeds with 19.  Mana teleports 15' as her other Half Action, and re-activates her Force Field as a Free Action.)

Only one pulse cannon could target Mana, but at long range, had little chance to hit her.  The blast broke part of the awning upon which the sorceress stood, but missed the villain by a considerable margin.

(One Pulse Cannon fires at Mana (DEF 18), but misses with 7.)

(This ends Combat Round 4.)
*************************************************

*Watch for Round 5, Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 19, 2003)

*Issue #5 - "Heat" (Continued)*

Scene 1: "Battle at Hadley Manor" - Combat Round Five

*- Front -*

Electrostatic stood up straight and blinked a few times.  _Harpy's in trouble,_ he thought, _but Cyber-Knight is right behind me.  What should I do?_  He enveloped himself in electrical energy.

(Electrostatic recovers from being Stunned.  He uses a Free Action to activate his Energy Field.)

"Turn your back on me, wilt thou?" Cyber-Knight demanded of the electric hero.  "An arrogant fool thou art!"  The villain swung his Vibrosword at a sharp angle, slicing Electrostatic just as the hero was turning to face him.  The shot sent Electrostatic to his knees, but not down for the count.

"OK," Electrostatic replied.  "Now that tears it!"

(Cyber-Knight attacks Electrostatic (DEF 29), and hits with 30.  Electrostatic, using Evasion, gets a Reflex save (DC 32) against the attack, and gets 23.  He takes a Stun Hit and is Stunned.  Cyber-Knight must attempt a Damage save (DC 18) against Electrostatic's Energy Field, and succeeds with 20.)

"Get away from me!" Harpy shouted as she blasted the Duchess once again with her psychic energies.  

This time, the vampiress was taken aback, and staggered from the attack.  _My mental defenses did not repel the attack,_ the Duchess realized.  _This one is powerful._

Harpy stood over her attacker, relishing the outcome of her efforts.  But the attack was not without expense; Harpy had exhausted her mental reserves, and she suddenly felt the effects of the effort.

(Harpy spends a Hero Point to remove her Stunned condition.  She spends a Free Action on Leadership.  Harpy uses Extra Effort to increase her Mental Blast to +8, and attacks the Duchess (DEF 22), hitting the villain with 24.  The Duchess gets a Damage save (DC 17) and gets 10.  She is Stunned and takes a Stun Hit.  Harpy is now Fatigued.)

MorningStar flew a little closer to the front of the main building.  "Looks like they're on the ropes," she observed.  "Time to finish this."  She called down a rain of fire on the area around the melee, though Harpy and Electrostatic were spared once again.  The Duchess, reeling from Harpy's mental blast, was barely able to evade the fire, and was still significantly burned.  Cyber-Knight merely laughed as he was washed in flame, but once again unaffected.

(MorningStar flies 10' as a Half Action.  She uses her area Energy Blast on a square (DEF 10) between Cyber-Knight and the Duchess, hitting the square with 20.  Both Cyber-Knight and the Duchess get Reflex saves (DC 18) to halve the effect.  Cyber-Knight gets 17.  The Duchess spends a Villain Point to remove her Stunned condition, and gets 18 on her save.  Cyber-Knight gets a Damage save (DC 16), and succeeds with 31.  The Duchess also gets a Damage save (DC 19), but fails with 15 and takes a Lethal Hit.)

_The fiery one is quite dangerous,_ the Duchess thought.  _But I must finish Harpy.  Then, I will turn my attention to the flying witch._

"You are done for, mortal!" the Duchess warned as she bared her teeth and hissed at Harpy.  The heroine was prepared for this tactic, however, and was not phased.  The Duchess attacked anyway, and raked Harpy across the abdomen, biting her in the neck as well.  Blood was spilled, and Harpy crumpled to the ground.

Electrostatic just caught the sight of his love interest falling to the ground.  "Harpy!" he called out.  Then, he looked at his lady love's attacker.  "You're dead lady!"

The Duchess, her mouth awash with Harpy's blood, turned toward Electrostatic.  "It's a little late for that, mortal!"

(The Duchess spends a Free Action on Leadership.  The Duchess uses Startle, and gets an Intimidate of 18, which Harpy opposes with a Will save result of 19.  Using Power Attack, the vampire adds +3 to Damage and subtracts -3 from Attack.  The Duchess bites Harpy (DEF 18) and hits with 25.  Harpy, using Evasion, gets a Reflex save (DC 28) against the attack, and fails with 17.  Harpy is Disabled and takes a Lethal Hit.)

The pair of pulse cannons defending the front of the estate fired at Cyber-Knight, and one of them hit the villain in the helmet.  Cyber-Knight was unaffected, however, as his armor absorbed the blow.

(Two Pulse Cannons fire at Cyber-Knight (DEF 16).  One misses with 13, but the other hits with 20.  Cyber-Knight gets a Damage save (DC 15) and succeeds with 22.)

(This ends Combat Round 5.)

*************************************************

*- Rear -*

Iron Dragon closed to Bombardier and concentrated on activating his empowered fist strike, but was unable to focus.  He swung anyway, and connected with Bombardier's midsection.  Bombardier did not seem injured from the attack, which his resulting laugh confirmed.

(Iron Dragon, using Power Attack, adds +3 to Damage and subtracts -3 from Attack.  He gets a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike, but fails with 19.  Iron Dragon attacks Bombardier (DEF 18) and hits with 28.  Bombardier's Armor +8 is greater than Iron Dragon's damage bonus of +7, so the villain ignores the attack.)

"Indian," Surge called out, "eat lightning!"  He took a step forward, and lightning bolts burst from his body, the largest of which struck Pathfinder.  The hero tried to jump free, but was still clipped, but the magical protection afforded by his breastplate enabled Pathfinder to remain unharmed by the attack.

(Surge takes a 5' step toward Pathfinder and uses his Multi-Lightning.  Pathfinder is the only hero in the affected area, so he gets a Reflex save (DC 18) against the attack, succeeding with 18 exactly.  Pathfinder's Armor +6 is greater than half damage for the Energy Blast (+4), so there is no further effect.)

"Don't flatter yourself, Dragon," Bombardier cautioned as he retreated from Iron Dragon.  He then tossed his Nega-Bomb near the hero, which landed and blasted the area with radiation.  In response, Iron Dragon jumped out of the way of the attack, but was unable to get completely out of the way.  His body was covered in greenish energy, but he was mostly unaffected.

"You're tougher than you look," Bombardier commented.

(Bombardier moves 30' away from Iron Dragon as a Half Action.  He throws his Nega-Bomb at a square (DEF 10) and hits with 18.  Iron Dragon gets a Reflex save (DC 18) for half damage, and succeeds with 19.  Iron Dragon's Protection +6 is greater than half damage for the Nega-Bomb (+4), so there is no effect.)

_I've lost my link with Harpy,_ Seraphim realized.  _That can't be good._  He flew over and swung his Sword of Truth at the electrical villain, but the deft Surge saw the attack and rolled out of the way.  "Perhaps you should just give up, Surge."

"Yeah," Surge replied.  "But this is so much fun." 

(Seraphim spends a Free Action on Leadership.  He then charges 20' at Surge (DEF 25), but misses with 20.  He continues 30' using Move-By Attack.)

Electricity still dancing across his magical breastplate, Pathfinder retreated from Surge and toward a pair of pulse cannon emplacements, hoping to draw Surge within the cannons' firing arcs.  The hero leveled his SuperX Crossbow at the villain and fired, but Surge was able to jump out of the way.

(Pathfinder moves 15' as a Half Action.  He fires his Crossbow at Surge (DEF 23), but misses with 11.)

Mana chanted magic words and teleported across the gym roof to get a better shot at Iron Dragon.  _This has gone on long enough,_ she thought.  The sorceress intoned words of power, and a purple ray shot Iron Dragon, striking the hero in the small of the back.  Iron Dragon winced with the impact, but resisted the effects of Mana's attempt to hold him in place.

(Mana teleports 40' to the corner of the gym building roof as a Half Action.  She uses Paralysis on Iron Dragon (DEF 21), and hits with 27.  Iron Dragon gets a Will save (DC 14) against the effect, and fails with 13.  He spends a Hero Point for a re-roll, and this time gets 15 for no effect.)

Two of the defensive cannons fired, one at Bombardier and one at Mana, but moth missed their marks.

(One Pulse Cannon fires at Bombardier (DEF 18), but misses with 10.  Another Pulse Cannon fires at Mana (DEF 18), but misses with 5.)

(This ends Combat Round 5.)
*************************************************

*Watch for Round 6, Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 20, 2003)

*Issue #5 - "Heat" (Continued)*

Scene 1: "Battle at Hadley Manor" - Combat Round Six

*- Front -*

Cyber-Knight and the Duchess loomed overhead, and were closing in on Electrostatic, at least from his perspective.  The hero spun and got to his feet, mad with rage over the Duchess' attack on Harpy, and let loose with a massive lightning bolt that dropped the vampire to one knee.

"You... are... toast!" Electrostatic declared as he expelled the bolt, and then sunk in fatigue after letting loose with the lightning.  The attack sapped his energy, and took its toll.  Electrostatic could only hope it was enough.

The Duchess, seared by the electricity coursing across her body, reeled and cried out in response to the assault.

(Electrostatic spends a Hero Point to remove his Stunned condition, and then a Free Action to activate his Energy Field.  He changes his Dodge bonus to +1 DEF vs. all foes.  Taking a 5' step away from Cyber-Knight, Electrostatic uses Extra Effort to increase his Energy Blast to +12, and fires the blast at the Duchess (DEF 18), hitting her with 22.  The Duchess gets a Damage save (DC 20), but fails with 11.  The villainess is Stunned and takes a Stun Hit.  Electrostatic is now Fatigued.)

"Again thou turnest thy back," Cyber-Knight said as he moved in against the electric hero.  "Not the wisest move, to be sure."  The villain swung his blade at Electrostatic, but the hero detected the attack, and was barely able to get out of the way.

(Cyber-Knight takes a 5' step to close to melee with Electrostatic (DEF 30) and attacks, missing with 18.)

_Best to play dead I think,_ Harpy realized.  _I only hope my allies can stop them._  She stayed absolutely still, and this seemed to make the villains believe she was knocked out cold.

(Harpy, who is Disabled, uses Bluff to convince her foes that she's unconscious.  Her Bluff check is 32.  Cyber-Knight gets a Sense Motive of 20, while the Duchess gets a Sense Motive of 24.  Both villains are convinced.  Electrostatic and MorningStar also must attempt Sense Motive checks.  Electrostatic gets 13, while MorningStar gets 20.  Both heroes are also convinced that Harpy is out cold.)

Swooping over the field of battle, MorningStar was shocked to see Harpy drop like a bad habit following the Duchess' vicious attack.  "You'll pay for that," she warned, and let loose with a barrage of fire that covered Cyber-Knight and the Duchess.

Neither villain was paying attention to the flying heroine, and were caught in the middle of the flames.  Cyber-Knight had been able to shrug off MorningStar's fire blasts, but was not so lucky this time.  He was engulfed in fire, and succumbed to the heat.  The Duchess, vulnerable to heat and fire, was also caught and covered in flames.  She was able to escape some of the attack and was better off than her ally.

(MorningStar flies 15' as a Half Action.  She uses her area Energy Blast on a square (DEF 10) between Cyber-Knight and the Duchess, and hits the square with 27.  Both villains get Reflex saves (DC 18): Cyber-Knight gets 14, and the Duchess gets 13.  Both villains now must attempt Damage saves (DC 16 for Cyber-Knight, 23 for the Duchess): Cyber-Knight gets 10, so he is Stunned and takes a Lethal Hit.  The Duchess gets 18, so she takes a Lethal Hit.)

The vampire queen crawled away from Electrostatic, her body still covered with electrical and fire burns.  _Duchess,_ a voice in her head began, _The mission is complete.  You may leave the estate at your leisure._ 

With Trickster's signal that the mission was over, the Duchess smiled and turned from her normal form to a gray mist in a vaguely humanoid form.  _And not a moment too soon, Trickster,_ she thought.  _I have had enough of this fire witch._

(The Duchess recovers from her Stunned condition.  She turns Incorporeal as a Free Action.)

(Because Cyber-Knight has moved out of their firing arcs, the Pulse Cannons cannot target him.)

(This ends Combat Round 6.)

*************************************************

*- Rear -*

"Laugh at me, will you?" Iron Dragon called out to Bombardier.  He focused himself, and then leapt at the villain feet first, his feet enveloped in green energy.  Iron Dragon kicked and struck Bombardier across the helmet, sending the villain staggering back, clearly injured from the blow.

(Iron Dragon uses Power Attack for a +5 bonus to Damage and a -5 penalty to Attack.  He makes a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike, and succeeds with 20.  He charges 15' to Bombardier (DEF 18), hitting with 19.  Bombardier gets a Damage save (DC 26), and fails with 17.  Bombardier is Stunned and takes a Stun Hit.)

"You can't get away, Pathfinder," Surge proclaimed, and moved forward.

"Who says I'm trying to get away?" Pathfinder replied.  "You just smell bad."

"Humor is not your strong suit," Surge countered, and literally exploded in electrical energy, showing the surrounding 40' with lightning bolts.  Seraphim managed to evade the blast, but Pathfinder was not so lucky.  He felt a lightning bolt blast him squarely in the chest, and only his magical breastplate kept him from certain death.

(Surge takes a 5' step, and then sets off his Multi-Lightning, clipping Pathfinder with a lightning bolt.  Pathfinder gets a Reflex save (DC 18) for half damage, but fails with 9.  The hero gets a Damage save (DC 17) and fails with 10.  Pathfinder is Stunned and takes a Lethal Hit.)

Bombardier stood, but was clearly shaken from Iron Dragon's attack.  "I enjoy making you mad, Dragon," he said.  "You seem to take everything so seriously."

(Bombardier recovers from his Stunned condition.)

_What is happening on the other side of the estate?_ Seraphim wondered as he soared above Surge and readied for another pass.  The angel swooped down and took a swipe at Surge, this time striking the electrical villain on the right side of his upper chest.

Surge spun and fell to the ground, shocked that he was actually hit.  "Ow!  That thing's sharp!"

(Seraphim spends a Free Action for Leadership.  He charges 15' at Surge (DEF 25) and hits with 26.  Surge gets a Damage save (DC 25), but fails with 16.  Surge spends a Villain Point for a re-roll, and this time gets 19.  He is Stunned and takes a Stun Hit.  Surge is not affected by the Trigger condition of Seraphim's sword because he is not really trying to lie or deceive anyone at the moment.  Because Seraphim's Force Field +10 is greater than Surge's Energy Field +5, he ignores the effect.)

Pathfinder got up and picked up his SuperX Crossbow, but could not yet see well enough to take a shot at Surge.

(Pathfinder recovers from being Stunned.)

_The mission is complete, Mana,_ Trickster told the sorceress via telepathy.  _You should leave before anyone is injured or captured.  I do not look forward to doing this again._

Mana smiled.  _Iron Dragon might be a problem,_ she considered.  _I'd better do something about him.  Otherwise, Bombardier might not be able to get away._

The sorceress chanted magic words, and a purple ray shot from her left hand, targeting Iron Dragon's back.  The hero spotted the attack, however, and was able to dodge the ray.

(Mana makes another Paralysis attempt on Iron Dragon (DEF 21), but misses with 20.  She teleports 25' away as a Half Action, and re-activates her Force Field as a Free Action.)

A pulse cannon turned at fired at Mana, but missed her completely.  Another defensive weapon fired at Bombardier, but also missed.

(One Pulse Cannon fires at Bombardier (DEF 18), but misses with 16.  Another Pulse Cannon fires at Mana (DEF 18), but misses with 15.)

(This ends Combat Round 6.)
*************************************************

*Watch for Round 7, Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 20, 2003)

*Issue #5 - "Heat" (Continued)*

Scene 1: "Battle at Hadley Manor" - Combat Round Seven

*- Front -*

"What --?" Electrostatic said in response to the Duchess' sudden transformation into mist.  Charging forward, the hero blasted away at the Duchess, but his lightning bolt just went right through and made a nice dent in the wall behind her.

"I am finished with you," the Duchess stated.  "I'm certain we will meet again."

(Electrostatic spends a Hero Point to remove his Fatigued condition.  He moves 15' on the porch as a Half Action.  Then, he fires his Energy Blast at the Duchess, who is unaffected because she's Incorporeal.)

Electrostatic turned just in time to see Cyber-Knight bearing down on him.  "Don't mind me," he said as he tumbled out of harm's way.

Cyber-Knight leveled his Vibrosword, but the blade once again missed it mark.

(Cyber-Knight moves 30' to get adjacent to Electrostatic as a Half Action.  He attacks Electrostatic (DEF 30) with his Vibrosword, but misses with 17.)

(Harpy takes no action.)

_The Duchess seems to be on a ticket out of town,_ MorningStar observed.  _She might be immune to 'Lectro's blasts, but she doesn't seem too fond of my flames.  I wonder..._

The flying heroine let loose with another barrage of fire, covering the front walk with flames.  Cyber-Knight was caught right in the middle and had no time to escape, but still seemed to ignore the attack.  The Duchess was in mist form, yet was affected by the fire as MorningStar had conjectured.  The villainess screamed as the flames bit at her. 

(MorningStar flies 15' from Cyber-Knight as a Half Action.  She then fires her area Energy Blast as a square between Cyber-Knight and the Duchess.  The square is DEF 10, and she hits with 18.  Cyber-Knight and the Duchess each get Reflex saves (DC 18) to halve the damage.  Cyber-Knight fails with 11, and the Duchess succeeds with 18.  Cyber-Knight gets a Damage save (DC 16) and succeeds with 27 for no damage.  The Duchess, who while Incorporeal is still affected by fire attacks, must attempt a Damage save (DC 19), but fails with 14.  She takes a Lethal Hit.)

_I'm not putting myself at any more risk,_ the Duchess realized, and sunk into the ground itself.  _We have far better things to do than toy with these useless heroes._

(The Duchess sinks 15' into the ground as a Half Action. and then travels another 15' away from the main building as her other Half Action.)

(The Pulse Cannons cannot target either villain.)

(This ends Combat Round 7.)

*************************************************

*- Rear -*

Iron Dragon powered up his fist, and with a combination backhand and elbow strike, blew Bombardier from his feet, sending the villain to the grassy turf.  This was no simple loss of balance -- Bombardier was out cold.

"That should do it," Iron Dragon concluded, brushing off his hands.

(Using Power Attack, Iron Dragon adds a +5 to Damage, but subtracts -5 from Attack.  He must make a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike, and succeeds with 32.  He attacks Bombardier (DEF 18) and hits with 24.  Bombardier gets a Damage save (DC 26) and fails with 6.  He takes a Stun Hit and is Unconscious.)

_These nuisances are getting on my nerves,_ Surge thought as he stood up straight and looked at the situation.  Pathfinder was the weakest of the heroes by far, but Seraphim was causing him nothing by problems.  He stepped between the two heroes and emitted lightning strikes that tapped both of his intended targets.

The flying Seraphim, though enveloped in electrical energy, continued soaring above the field of battle, and seemed to shrug off the attack.  Pathfinder was not so fortunate.  The lightning bolt struck the Native American hero in the abdomen, just below his magical breastplate, and knocked the wind out of him.

"Nice shot, if I do say so myself," Surge added.

(Surge spends a Villain Point to remove his Stunned condition.  He spends Free Actions to re-activate his Force Field and Energy Field.  He takes a 5' step and activates his Multi-Lightning.  Both Seraphim and Pathfinder are in the area of effect, so they get Reflex saves (DC 18) to halve the effect.  Seraphim gets 17 and Pathfinder gets 6, both failing.  Seraphim's Force Field +10 is greater than Surge's Energy Blast +8, so he does not need to make a Damage save.  Pathfinder, on the other hand, needs a Damage save (DC 17), but fails with 15.  He takes a Lethal Hit.)

(Bombardier is unconscious.)

"I warned you, Surge," Seraphim cautioned, swooping down once again and swinging his weapon.  

"Yeah, but I don't listen too good," Surge countered and rolled across the grass to evade the Sword of Truth.

Seraphim, after missing his target, flew upwards and ended up in nearly the same spot as where he began his downward descent.

"We've got them right where we want them," Seraphim called out across the battlefield.  "Finish them, and perhaps we can get some answers."

(Seraphim spends a Free Action on Leadership.  He charges 15' at Surge (DEF 25), but misses with 18.  He continues another 35' using Move-By Attack.)

Sneaking forward, Pathfinder loaded his crossbow and took another shot at Surge, who wasn't paying him any attention.  He fired a bolt, and struck the villain in the side, just below the armpit.  Surge fell immediately, and rolled with the attack, though he ended up on his feet.

(Pathfinder takes a 5' step and fires his Crossbow at Surge (DEF 23), and gets a Critical Hit with a Natural 20.  Surge gets a Damage save (DC 22) and fails with 18.  He takes a Lethal Hit.)

Mana, seeing Bombardier go down like a sack of potatoes, considered her options.  _Bombardier has really gotten himself into a bind,_ she observed.  _I should rescue him, or Trickster will have my head._

She teleported down to Bombardier's side and energized the shimmering magical field that protected her.  She expected Iron Dragon to attack her, and did not want to suffer Bombardier's fate.

(Mana uses Dodge to add a +2 bonus to her DEF against Iron Dragon.  She teleports 40' next to Bombardier as a Half Action.  She uses a Free Action to activate her Force Field.  Finally, she chooses to Fight Defensively, adding another +2 to DEF, but tacking on a -4 penalty to Attack rolls.)

As Mana appeared, she was in the firing arcs of two of the pulse cannons that defended the rear estate grounds, and they fired, but both missed by wide margins.

(Two Pulse Cannons fire at Mana (DEF 20), but both miss with 7 and 9.)

(This ends Combat Round 7.)
*************************************************

*Watch for Round 8, Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 21, 2003)

*Issue #5 - "Heat" (Continued)*

Scene 1: "Battle at Hadley Manor" - Combat Round Eight

*- Front -*

_I've got to make sure she's not --_ Electrostatic rushed to Harpy's side.  His leader laid bleeding on the front step, but was still breathing... for now.

"Too bad the vampire's gone," Electrostatic called out.  "She left you all alone to feel my wrath."  He fired a bolt of lightning at Cyber-Knight that would level a barn.  The electricity danced all over Cyber-Knight's metallic shell, but didn't even slow the villain down.

(Using Dodge, Electrostatic adds a +2 bonus to DEF against Cyber-Knight.  He moves 10' to be next to Harpy as a Half Action.  He gets another Sense Motive check to see if she's unconscious, and gets a 14 - still thinks she's out.  Electrostatic fires his Energy Blast at Cyber-Knight (DEF 16) and hits with 21.  Cyber-Knight gets a Damage save (DC 18) and succeeds with 19.)

"Aww," Cyber-Knight said, "Didst thou lose thy leader?  For shame."  The villain swung his mighty blade toward Electrostatic, hoping to drop the hero where he stood, but the agile electric hero rolled out of the way, and then jumped back in front of the fallen Harpy.

"She's not gone yet," Electrostatic declared defiantly.  "But look at you, Knightie, all alone.  Did the vampire have somewhere else to be?  Maybe a blood bank was still open at this hour."

(Cyber-Knight charges 15' at Electrostatic (DEF 31), but misses with 28.)

Seeing that Electrostatic was keeping Cyber-Knight busy, Harpy got up to her hands and knees and crawled inside the mansion.  _Got to find out what happened in here,_ she thought.  _They must have tried to spring Fang.  I only hope Seraphim and the boys kept the bad guys out on their side._

(Harpy crawls 10' inside the mansion as a Half Action.)

"I guess your friend's gone," MorningStar called out.  "Too bad.  She was enjoying my fire powers so much."

Cyber-Knight looked up momentarily to see a column on flame being dumped on him.  "Agh, woman!" he yelled as he fell to the ground, then got up to his knees.

"You don't seem to like them much either."

(MorningStar flies 10' toward Cyber-Knight as a Half Action, and fires her Energy Blast at the villain (DEF 16), hitting with 20.  Cyber-Knight gets a Damage save (DC 21) and fails with 15.  He is Stunned and takes a Lethal Hit.)

(The Duchess -- still underground and incorporeal -- sprints 60' away from the scene and is effectively out of the combat.)

(The defenses cannot target Cyber-Knight.)

(This ends Combat Round 8.)

*************************************************

*- Rear -*

"You're not taking him anywhere," Iron Dragon declared as he attempted to axe-kick Mana, who was loitering near Bombardier.  The kick missed its target as Mana deftly avoided the blow.

_That was close,_ Mana thought.  _Time to get out of here._

(Using Power Attack, Iron Dragon adds +2 to his Damage and -2 from his Attack roll.  He attempts a Concentrate check (DC 20) to activate his Strike, but fails with 16.  He swings at Mana (DEF 22), but misses with 15.)

"I really wish you'd stop poking me with your little arrows, Pathfinder," Surge said as he charged toward the Native American hero.  The speedster blew through Pathfinder, leaving the hero in a heap and a cloud of dust.

(Surge changes Dodge to +1 bonus to DEF versus everyone.  He rams Pathfinder (DEF 18), hitting with 26.  Pathfinder gets a Damage save (DC 20), but fails with 16 and takes a Lethal Hit.  He does not need to make a separate Damage save against Surge's Energy Field +5 since it is less than his Protection +6.  As a result of the ram, Surge must make a Damage save (DC 17), and succeeds with 17.  After the ram, Surge moves another 25' - Move-By Attack.)

(Bombardier is still unconscious.)

"The sorceress must be our main objective now," Seraphim declared.  He flew straight towards her and brought his weapon to bear, swinging the Sword of Truth and pelting the sorceress along the shoulder.  Her magical force field deflected the impact, and Mana seemed none the worse for the attack.

(Seraphim uses a Free Action on Leadership.  He charges Mana (DEF 20) and hits with 30.  Mana gets a Damage save (DC 19) and gets a 20 - no damage.)

Struggling to get to his feet, Pathfinder picked up his SuperX Crossbow and loaded it with precison and ease, getting off a shot that nailed Surge in the back, just below the ribcage.

The villain turned in response to the shot.  He was obviously feeling the effects of his wounds.  "Don't you know when to stop, little man?"

"Surge," Mana said.  "Time to go.  Exact your vengeance later."

(Pathfinder fires his Crossbow at Surge (DEF 24) and hits with 24 exactly.  Surge gets a Damage save (DC 17), and fails with 15.  He takes a Lethal Hit.)

"I'll give you credit," Mana said to Iron Dragon.  "You're a tough one, and resistant to my magic for some reason.  I would take care of you if I had the time, but Bombardier and I will be going now."

Mana bent down and placed her hand on Bombardier's back.  With a wave of her hands and a few words of power, Mana and Bombardier vanished and instantly appeared atop the gym building.

(Mana uses a Half Action to touch the unconscious Bombardier.  She then uses another Half Action to Teleport to the top of the gym roof 40' away.  As a Free Action, she re-activates her Force Field.)

One of the pulse cannons fired a shot at the distant Mana, but missed by a significant margin.  Surge had managed to get himself into the arcs of two more cannons, but with his speed and agility, managed to avoid both of their blasts.

(One Pulse Cannon fires at Mana (DEF 18), but misses with 2.  Two Pulse Cannons fire at Surge, but miss with 19 and 10.)

(This ends Combat Round 8.)
*************************************************

*Watch for the Final Round, Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 21, 2003)

*Issue #5 - "Heat" (Continued)*

Scene 1: "Battle at Hadley Manor" - Combat Round Nine

*- Front -*

"Harpy!" Electrostatic called out in response to noticing that his love was missing.  He rushed inside the mansion and saw her crawling on the floor, and then struggle to get to her feet.

"You're OK?" he asked.

"I'll be OK, eventually," she replied, owing to Seraphim's healing capabilities.  "I want to find out if the bad guys freed Fang."

"Let's go check out the cell," Electrostatic offered, taking Harpy around the shoulders to better prop her up.

(Electrostatic moves inside the mansion as a Half Action.)

"Until we meet again, fools," Cyber-Knight announced as he jumped atop his steed.  He powered it on, and the 'creature' took him off the grounds and down the street.

(Cyber-Knight Fast Mounts his Cyber-Steed as a Free action (Ride check is successful).  He then starts up the Cyber-Steed as a Half Action.  He rides 50' away as his other Half Action.)

Electrostatic and the badly injured Harpy made their way to Fang's cell, only to discover that he was gone, and the cell's bars strewn across the floor in front of the makeshift prison.

"What could have happened?" Harpy demanded.

(Harpy moves 30' inside the mansion to Fang's cell as her action.)

MorningStar flew after Cyber-Knight and blasted him with fire, but to no avail.  He was getting further and further away, and eventually, MorningStar was content to let him escape.

(MorningStar fires her Energy Blast at Cyber-Knight (DEF 16) and misses with 11.  She then moves 20' to cover the entrance to the mansion as a Half Action.)

(This ends the combat.)

*************************************************

*- Rear -*

"A new one," Iron Dragon commented as he powered up his feet and leapt at Surge.  The speedy villain turned in time to see the martial artist's flying jump kick knock him from his feet.

Surge landed, and was quite beat up from his first encounter with the United Heroes.  He shook his head and tried to regroup.

(Iron Dragon charges Surge (DEF 24).  Concentration check (DC 20) for Strike is successful with 28.  His attack gets 31 - a hit.  Surge gets a Damage save (DC 25) and fails with 15.  He is Stunned and takes a Stun Hit.  Iron Dragon's Protection +6 is greater than Surge's Energy Field +5, so he does not need to save.)

"I'd have to be crazy to stick around here," he pointed out.  "See ya!"  The villain stood up and sped away, across the grounds and over the wall surrounding the estate, before any of the heroes could do anything about it.

(Surge spends a Villain Point to remove his Stunned condition.  He sprints 280' away as his action.)

(Bombardier takes no action since he's unconscious.)

"We can still stop the woman," Seraphim said as he flew toward her at maximum speed.  He swung his sword, biting the rooftop with the blade, but ultimately doing nothing to Mana, who was protected with a mystic force field. 

(Seraphim spends a Free Action on Leadership.  He charges 60' at Mana (DEF 18), but misses with 17.  He spends a Hero Point to re-roll and gets 28 - a hit.  Mana gets a Damage save (DC 19) and gets 8.  She spends a Villain Point to re-roll and this time gets 20 - no damage.)

"I can't get a shot," Pathfinder said as he neared where Iron Dragon stood.

"They will escape," Iron Dragon replied.  "But I have a feeling they will return."

"Or perhaps we will have a shot at them elsewhere," Pathfinder countered.

"Either way, I would relish the opportunity."

(Pathfinder moves 25' next to Iron Dragon as his action.)

Mana and Bombardier disappeared from sight, and then all of the villains were gone.

"We must check on our companions," Seraphim commanded.  "They may have learned why the villains attacked, and maybe what they were after."

(Mana uses Extended Teleport to leave the combat with Bombardier.)

(This ends the combat.)
*************************************************

*Watch for Scene 2, Coming Soon!*


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 21, 2003)

*Issue #5 - "Heat" (Continued)*

Scene 2: "Escape?"

_Who do they think they're dealing with?_ the Scoundrel asked himself as he threw off the last of the ropes that bound him in place.  _Mere ropes?  I would have expected more from a technologically advanced villain such as Trickster._

_Now, how to get out of here,_ he considered.  The room he was in was like an old-time jail cell, with bars on the windows and a small space on the door, ostensibly for guards to peek through as they walked by.  Apparently, Trickster had not hired any guards, as no one had been by to check on the Scoundrel in quite a while.

The villains took his Hellfire Pistols and his Jade Mask, but they had not done a full search for items on the hero's body, which the Scoundrel discovered as he went for the small set of lockpicks hidden in a sleeve.  "Bingo," he said upon their discovery.  He knelt down and worked the lock with success.

(The Scoundrel makes an Open Lock attempt (DC 20 for a Simple Lock), and succeeds with 28.)

The door opened into a very drafty hallway, and it looked somewhat like a medieval castle.  The corridors were big, cold, and made of stone, and the doors were sturdy and made of wood, with cast-iron bindings.  _Looks like a nice place,_ the Scoundrel thought.

He looked at his own hallway, and saw several other jail cells, each with a name spray painted on the door.  Each of the United Heroes had a cell, along with some other names the Scoundrel didn't recognize.  _He sure is organized._

_I'd like to find my gear, if any of it is left,_ the Scoundrel thought.  _Trickster said it was destroyed, but maybe that was a lie._

He found some stairs that led down, and quietly crept down the stairs, keeping an eye out for guards.  _No guards yet,_ he realized.  _Why would he put me here unguarded?_

A few rooms were searched, but these searches revealed nothing of consequence.  This place was apparently built pre-electricity, as all of the electrical work was outside the walls rather than built inside the walls.  Of course, since they were made from stone blocks, it was easy to see why the electricians decided to pin the wiring outside of the walls.

He passed a huge chamber and decided to go back and have a look.  It was a grand audience chamber of some kind, about a hundred feet long, with suits of armor along the sides, and tapestries on the walls.  At the end of the chamber was a throne that likely dated to the 18th century.  Seeing no one in the audience chamber, the Scoundrel decided to check it out.  He walked right up to the throne, and saw a rack behind the throne with some weapons displayed on it -- including a pair of familiar revolvers.  _There you are, my darlings,_ the Scoundrel thought as he picked them up and put them back in their holsters where they belonged.  _I knew that meanie wouldn't destroy you.  After all, how could he?  You're magical._

_This is my lucky day,_ he thought as he spotted his Jade Mask hanging on a suit of armor near the throne.  The Scoundrel quickly donned the mask and felt complete.

_Now,_ he thought.  _How to get out of here..._

************************************************

_An island?_ he thought as he approached the walkway on the outside of the castle walls.  _Interesting.  That's why Trickster wasn't too worried about my escape._

The island must have been far from the nearest shore, as the Scoundrel could see no land on any horizon.  From his vantage point atop the wall surrounding the castle, the Scoundrel could see for miles in any direction, but he saw nothing but ocean.

He spotted an old pier, but there were no ships anywhere, not even evidence that ships had been here recently.  _Getting off this island is going to be trickier than I thought._

He walked completely around the castle along the walls, but found nothing that might help him get off the island.  He determined that the island must be about 2 square miles in area, 8 at the most.  It was barren except for the castle, and was composed mostly of black lava rock.  He wondered where this island might be located, and how far it might be from the mainland.

Just then, the Scoundrel spotted something washing up on shore.  It wasn't a thing -- it was humanoid in form.  The bluish being walked ashore from the ocean, and behind him, a pair of silver vessels also washed ashore.  The hulking blue guy pulled both of the vessels further aground by himself.  _Impressive,_ the Scoundrel thought.  _This might be one of Trickster's goons.  I'd better be careful._

The hero hopped down from the wall and looked for a vantage point from which to get a better look at this guy and the two vessels.  The Scoundrel, looking from an arrow slit in the battlements, spotted dozens of soldiers exiting the seaborne vessels.  These soldiers were dressed in armor, and carried rifles.  _Who are these guys?_ the Scoundrel wondered.  He watched as the soldiers filed out of the vessels and got into formation, with the blue guy heading the group.  The big guy spoke to the rest of the men, but the Scoundrel did not recognize the language used.

_I've got to get closer, so I can figure out what's going on,_ the Scoundrel decided, and he scurried to the drawbridge, which was currently down, and quickly made his way around the opening in the wall to the other side, where he vanished behind some rocky outcroppings.

(The Scoundrel needs to make a Hide check to avoid being seen by Barracuda and the Atlantean Soldiers.  His Hide is 21.  The Atlantean Soldiers' best Spot check is 19, so none of them spots the Scoundrel, but Barracuda scores a Natural 20.  He spots the Scoundrel!)

_Maybe I can try to steal one of those ships to get off the island,_ the Scoundrel considered.  _Of course, I have no idea how to drive them... or maybe I do._  The amnesiac hero had realized many things in the past few years, including the fact that he could pick locks, pilot aircraft, and speak German.  Perhaps piloting a strange seagoing vessel was another of his hidden talents.

He got up to see where the soldiers were, and saw that they were right on top of him, ready to attack!

*This Ends Issue #5, "Heat"
Watch for Issue #6, "Fire", Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 24, 2003)

Looking Good, can't wait for more... makes me want to run M&M even more, you have a cool superhero universe going, very classic in style it seems


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks.  Glad you like it.

Yeah, it looks like I might be going solo on the world creation aspect for now.  Who knows?

I'll get the fight between the Scoundrel and those Atlantean soldiers up within the next day or two.  Is it just me or has the Scoundrel only fought minions so far?


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 24, 2003)

MnM_UH said:
			
		

> *Thanks.  Glad you like it.
> 
> Yeah, it looks like I might be going solo on the world creation aspect for now.  Who knows?
> 
> I'll get the fight between the Scoundrel and those Atlantean soldiers up within the next day or two.  Is it just me or has the Scoundrel only fought minions so far? *




Well Barracuda is hanging around so who knows... things could get ugly...


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well Barracuda is hanging around so who knows... things could get ugly... *




Yeah, it's going to get even more interesting...

Stay tuned!


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 26, 2003)

*Issue #6 - "Fire"*

Scene 1: "The Scoundrel Alone"

**********************************************
Here are the game statistics for the Atlantean Chosen Soldiers and Captains:

*Atlantean Chosen Soldier
30 PP*
PL 2; Init +0; Defense 12; Spd 30 Run, 30 Swim; ATK +2 Melee (+2L Dam, Punch), +2 Ranged (+5S Dam, Rocket Rifle); SV Dam +1, Fort +1, Ref +0, Will –1; STR 10, DEX 11, CON 13, INT 10, WIS 8, CHA 8.
*Skills*: Climb +2, Intimidate +2, Jump +2, Language (Atlantean), and Swim +5.
*Feats*: Amphibious and Immunity - Aging.
*Powers*: None.
*Equipment*: Atlantean Battle Armor [Protection +3 and Strike (Melee) +2L; _Power Stunts_: Radio Broadcast and Radio Hearing; _Source_: Device; _Cost_: 7 PP] and Rocket Rifle [Strike (Ranged – Kinetic) +5S; _Source_: Device; _Cost_: 5 PP].
*Weakness*: None.
*Physical Description*: Members of Klimordial’s Chosen Army are dressed in fine Atlantean Battle Armor, an armored suit composed of a breastplate, large shoulder pieces, a mesh midsection, and large thigh guards.  The armored gauntlets are ridged with spikes and blades, enabling the soldier to make an effective melee attack.  The rest of the outfit looks like olive-colored fatigues.  The helmet covers the top half of the head, and includes a tall crest (accommodating the Atlanteans’ fin-ridge).  The Chosen carry high-tech rifles that fire tiny rockets.  The soldiers range in height from 5’10” to 6’2” and weigh between 160 and 220 lbs.  They are always male.

*Atlantean Chosen Captain
45 PP*
PL 3; Init +1; Defense 14; Spd 30 Run, 30 Swim; ATK +4 Melee (+3L Dam, Punch), +4 Ranged (+5S Dam, Rocket Rifle); SV Dam +4, Fort +2, Ref +1, Will -1; STR 13, DEX 12, CON 14, INT 11, WIS 8, CHA 10.
*Skills*: Climb +3, Intimidate +3, Jump +3, Language (Atlantean), and Swim +6.
*Feats*: Amphibious, Immunity - Aging, and Toughness.
*Powers*: None.
*Equipment*: Atlantean Battle Armor [Protection +3 and Strike (Melee) +2L; _Power Stunts_: Radio Broadcast and Radio Hearing; _Source_: Device; _Cost_: 7 PP] and Rocket Rifle [Strike (Ranged – Kinetic) +5S; _Source_: Device; _Cost_: 5 PP].
*Weakness*: None.
*Physical Description*: The Captains look just like the Soldiers except that their crests are gold in color and they tend to be a little bigger and yell commands.

**********************************************
I decided not to break this up into multiple posts because even though this fight lasts 9 rounds, it's still pretty short in terms of content -- editor

(Note: The Chosen Soldiers and Chosen Captains will be considered Minions for this combat.  As such, when they fail a Damage save, they are Disabled.)

(Initiatives -- Scoundrel: 17, 15 x Chosen Soldiers: 14, and 3 x Chosen Captains: 5.)

The Scoundrel saw nearly twenty armored fish-folk bearing down on him, and knew that decisive action was in order.  He leapt to his feet and assessed the situation.  He was on a strange island, with no backup and no idea how to get off the island, and was now just about surrounded by strange soldiers wielding weapons he had not seen before.

"Hey guys," he kidded, "I was just leaving."

They were not amused by his humor, and leveled their rifle-like weapons at the hero.  The Scoundrel drew his Hellfire Pistols and fired off a shot at the closest soldier, blasting the fishman in the helmet, and knocking the soldier off his feet.

He blew the steam off the end of his revolver.

(The Scoundrel starts off by assigning a +1 to his Defense from his Dodge feat.  Next, he uses a Half Action to draw his Hellfire Pistols.  Finally, he fires at the nearest Soldier (DEF 12) and hits with 14.  The Soldier gets a Damage save (DC 19) but fails with 10.  He is Disabled.  There are now 14 Soldiers left.)

The soldiers, undaunted by one of their fellows lying face-down on the ground, advanced on the Scoundrel's position and opened fire.  Tiny red rockets flew all over the place, and the hero deftly dodged each one that got close enough to matter.

_These guys aren't messing around!_ he thought.

(All of the Soldiers move 30' closer to the Scoundrel as a Half Action.  They fire at him (DEF 29) but they all miss.  The highest total was 17.)

(In Atlantean) "Kill him," the captains ordered as they too closed in on the Scoundrel.  "By order of our commander!"

(The Chosen Captains move 30' as a Half Action and fire at the Scoundrel (DEF 29), and they all miss.  The highest total is 18.)

(*End of Round One.*)

The Scoundrel did not recognize the language they spoke, and had a feeling it was something very rare.  "You guys aren't from around here, are you?" he asked sarcastically.

He retreated a little and fired both revolvers, downing two more advancing Atlantean soldiers.  "This is too easy!"

(The Scoundrel takes a 5' step and fires twice, once at two different Soldiers (DEF 12), and hits both with 14 and 17.  The Soldiers get Damage saves (DC 20 due to Point Blank Shot) and both fail with 16 and 17.  Both are Disabled.  There are 12 Soldiers left.)

(In Atlantean) "He is too fast," one of the soldiers observed.  "No one can dodge that many rockets."

More salvos were launched, and one struck the Scoundrel in the leg as he tried to vaunt away from the blast area of another rocket.

"Man," he yelled, "that smarts!"

(The Chosen Captains close in on the Scoundrel as a Half Action and fire at him (DEF 29), and one hits with a Natural 20.  The Scoundrel gets a Reflex save against the Damage (DC 20) and fails with a 16.  He takes a Stun Hit.)

(In Atlantean) "He is fallible," one of the captains urged.  "Keep flanking him.  He will fall before our combined might."

(The Chosen Captains move 30' as a Half Action and fire at the Scoundrel (DEF 29), and they all miss.  The highest total is 21.)

(*End of Round Two.*)

The Scoundrel planted off of one of the soldiers' helmets and somersaulted over the group, making the Atlantean look pretty foolish in the process.  "Don't mind me," he quipped.  "Just passing through."

He spotted a rocky outcropping not far away.  _If I can make it over there, maybe I can get away from them.  I can only hope the big blue guy doesn't take an interest in what's going on._

When he landed, the Scoundrel fired a Hellfire Pistol at one of the captains, but the shot glanced off the Atlantean's armor.

(The Scoundrel tries to move through an opponent square using Acrobatics (DC 25) and succeeds with 25.  He fires a shot at a Chosen Captain (DEf 14) and hits with 27.  The Chosen Captain gets a Damage save (DC 20) and makes it with 21.)

The soldiers regrouped and fired another volley of rockets toward the leaping hero, but all missed their mark.

(The Chosen Soldiers advance toward the Scoundrel as a Half Action and fire at him (DEF 29), and they all miss.  The highest total is 21.)

The captains took shots as well, but the Scoundrel moved too quickly for them to lock on target.

(The Chosen Captains advance toward the Scoundrel as a Half Action and fire at him (DEF 29), and they all miss.  The highest total is 15.)

(*End of Round Three.*)

The acrobatic hero leapt from the rocky ledge where he stood and onto a lower flat area.  "I'll be going now," he said.

He took another shot at one of the soldiers who still pursued him, and nailed the Atlantean dead in the chest, dropping him.

"So will he."

(The Scoundrel moves 45' away from the group as a Half Action.  He takes a shot at the nearest Soldier (DEF 12) and hits with 31.  The Soldier gets a Damage save (DC 19) but fails with 10.  He is Disabled.  There are 11 Soldiers left.)

Despite their losses, the Atlanteans persisted.  Perhaps it was their sense of honor -- they did not want to return to Barracuda without their quarry.  But this one was proving hard to catch.

The soldiers continued to follow the Scoundrel, and fired another off-mark volley of rockets.

(The Chosen Soldiers advance toward the Scoundrel as a Half Action and fire at him (DEF 29), and they all miss.  The highest total is 21.)

The captains looked at one another.  (In Atlantean) "We must reconsider our tactics," one of them said.  "This one is too fast.  He is not like the other air-breathers."

The captains moved toward the Scoundrel and fired their weapons as well, but met with the same result -- a lot of dust and debris, but the Scoundrel kept evading the attacks.

(The Chosen Captains advance toward the Scoundrel as a Half Action and fire at him (DEF 29), and they all miss.  The highest total is 17.)

(*End of Round Four.*)

_They're still coming?_ the Scoundrel wondered.  _They're persistent, I'll give them that._

He fired two more shots, and two more soldiers went down in heaps.  "Look, don't say I didn't warn you."

"I'd go back to boot camp if I were you," he added.

(The Scoundrel takes a 5' step and fires at two different Soldiers (DEF 12), hitting both with 21 and 18.  Both get Damage saves (DC 20) and fail with 4 and 9.  Both are Disabled.  There are 9 Soldiers left.)

The soldiers were getting closer.  They fired again, and this time, one of the rockets got so close, the Scoundrel could read the writing on it -- if he was able to read Atlantean...

"Now that was close," he remarked.

(The Chosen Soldiers advance toward the Scoundrel as a Half Action and fire at him (DEF 29), and one hits with a Natural 20.  The Scoundrel gets a Reflex save (DC 20) to resist the attack, and succeeds with 29.)

(In Atlantean) "This is futile!" one of the captains barked as they fired their weapons into thin air, where the Scoundrel once stood.

(The Chosen Captains advance toward the Scoundrel as a Half Action and fire at him (DEF 29), and they all miss.  The highest total is 21.)

(*End of Round Five.*)

_Hmm..._ the Scoundrel thought.  _Maybe if I take out their leaders, the rest of them will run back to that ship._

With a speed the Atlanteans could barely comprehend, the Scoundrel juked and jived his way though the crowd and blasted one of the captains in the ribs, piercing the Atlantean's armor, and knocking him out cold.

"Want to give up now?" he asked.  "No?  OK..."

(The Scoundrel moves 45' away from the group as a Half Action.  He takes a shot at the nearest Captain (DEF 14) and hits with 17.  The Captain gets a Damage save (DC 19) but fails with 15.  He is Disabled.  There are 2 Captains left.)

The soldiers gathered around the hero and blasted him with their rocket-guns, but the Scoundrel leapt out of harm's way and onto a ledge above them.

(The Chosen Soldiers advance toward the Scoundrel as a Half Action and fire at him (DEF 29), and they all miss.  The highest total is 20.)

(In Atlantean) "We cannot stop him with this strategy," one of the captains said.

"I agree", the other captain replied, and radioed his men, ordering them to tackle the Scoundrel.  "Capture him, if you can."

The captains fired their rifles at the hero, but he dodged their shots as easily as he had the soldiers' attempts.

(The Chosen Captains advance toward the Scoundrel as a Half Action and fire at him (DEF 29), and they miss with 15 and 10.)

(*End of Round Six.*)

The Scoundrel took a look at the rocky area he observed earlier, and gauged its distance.  Then, he jumped from his perch and blasted a soldier and one of the two remaining captains.  The soldier fell, but the captain withstood the shot.

(The Scoundrel takes a 5' step and fires at a Soldier (DEF 12) and a Captain (DEf 14), hitting both with 21 and 17.  Both get Damage saves (DC 20).  The Soldier fails with 7 and is Disabled.  The Captain makes his save with 21.  There are 8 Soldiers left.)

When he landed, four of the soldiers converged on the Scoundrel and tried to tackle him, but the hero saw their motive and quickly got out of the way, causing the Atlanteans to crash into each other.

"Sorry about that," he joked.

Just as he managed to evade the tackles, rockets flew over his head, but were wide of the mark.

(4 of the Soldiers close to the Scoundrel attempt to Grapple him, but they all miss.  The highest total was 16.  The remaining 4 fire at him, but also miss, with the highest total being 19.)

The two captains advanced on the Scoundrel, but they were unwilling to simply watch their men fumble around trying to get hold of the hero.  They let loose with their own rifles, but their rockets also missed.

(The Chosen Captains advance toward the Scoundrel as a Half Action and fire at him (DEF 29), and they miss with 14 and 10.)

(*End of Round Seven.*)

_Those two seem like the leaders,_ the Scoundrel noted.  _Maybe if I get rid of one more..._

He jumped around the soldiers that were trying to get a bead on him, and fired his Hellfire Revolver at one of the captains, tagging him in the head, just below the rim of the helmet.  The captain dropped like a sack of potatoes.

(The Scoundrel moves 45' away from the Soldiers as a Half Action.  He fires a shot at a Captain (DEF 14) and hits with 17.  The Captain gets a Damage save (DC 19), but fails with 12.  There is one Captain left.)

While three of the remaining soldiers surrounded the captain who yet lived, the other five soldiers went after the Scoundrel, who was nearing his hiding place.  They fired at him, but missed.

(Five Soldiers move 30' closer to the Scoundrel as a Half Action and fire at him (DEF 29) and they all miss.  The highest total is 21.  The other three Soldiers stay back to guard the last remaining Captain.)

(In Atlantean) "Barracuda," the captain barked into the radio, "this intruder is most unusual.  My men cannot handle him.  he is unlike other air-breathers."

"He is one of our greatest and most powerful enemies," Barracuda replied.  "I should have known your weaklings could not capture him.  Come back here.  I have something for you..."

The captain hesitated, but decided that it was far more preferable to follow orders than to disobey them, even if the end result of failing a mission and disobeying orders was likely the same.  He took off, and left his men to fend for themselves.

(The Captain uses a Free Action to radio Barracuda.  He then double moves 60' as his action for the round.)

(*End of Round Eight.*)

Spotting his target within reach, the Scoundrel took off and found a good hiding place.  He kept his pistols at the ready, just in case.

(The Scoundrel moves another 40' and gets behind some rocks as a Half Action.  He rolls a Hide check and gets a 24.  He holds his other Half Action. )

(In Atlantean) "Where did he go?" the soldiers asked each other after running after their quarry.

(The Soldiers move 30' in the direction they saw the Scoundrel go (Half Action).  They each get Spot checks (DC 24)to oppose the Scoundrel's Hide check.  None of them gets high enough to see him, so they hold their actions.)

"Retreat," the captain ordered via radio.  All of the soldiers fled, and the Scoundrel was glad to see them go.

(The Captain orders all of the Soldiers to retreat and then moves 60' away as his action.)

(The Soldiers who held their actions now retreat 30' as their other action.  Those closest to the Captain move 60' and are gone.)

(*End of the Combat.*)


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 26, 2003)

*Issue #6 - "Fire" (Continued)*

Scene 2: "Two Heroes in Hiding"

_They're gone,_ the Scoundrel realized as he poked his head out from his hiding place.  _I only hope they've lost interest, or maybe are too scared to come after me._  He smiled.

He looked around, and saw only black rocks and the sea.  This place could be miles from shore.  With no planes around, and no normal ships in sight, getting back to the mainland could be a real challenge.

The hero jumped out from his ledge, and saw the soldiers and the big blue guy gathered around that submarine-like vessel they came in.  The bad guys did not seem all that interested in coming back.

He crawled down and approached the shore.  _Maybe I could swim off the island.  How far could it be?_

As the Scoundrel prepared to dive in, he considered that the 'fish-men' did not swim to this island -- they took a ship.  _If they couldn't swim all the way here from wherever they came,_ the Scoundrel considered, _what chance do I have?_

As he looked around for other ideas, he heard a big splash, like something had washed ashore.  The Scoundrel turned, and saw a very injured (but alive) Torpedo!

*********************************************

One final thunderous blow dropped the Atlantean captain, and he fell to the ground, never to rise again.  Barracuda stood over his failed subordinate, and then gazed at the six soldiers who remained.

(All of this dialogue is in the Atlantean language -- editor)

"Let this fool be an example to the rest of you," Barracuda said.  "Failure is not an option.  Our supreme leader will not brook any more failures."

One of the more courageous soldiers spoke up.  "Do you want us to go after the surface man again?"

Barracuda's look got even more sullen.  "Of course not!" he barked.  "You can't catch him.  He is too fast and too skilled for you.  I thought perhaps your numbers would overwhelm him, but he is better than I had imagined."

He turned and spotted a ship on the horizon.  "The master returns.  He will have news for us."

**********************************************

Torpedo and the Scoundrel huddled in a small cave near the shore.  The Atlantean hero was badly hurt, with bite marks and gashes across his chest, arms, and legs.

"So Barracuda thought you were dead?" the Scoundrel asked.

"Yes," Torpedo replied.  "Although he sent sharks to finish me off."

"How?"

Torpedo smiled.  "Like myself, Barracuda is a mutant Atlantean.  He has gained special powers, and one of those powers is the ability to communicate with and control sea creatures, such as sharks."

"Not to mention his strength and bite," the Scoundrel added.

"Yes, those are considerable abilities as well," Torpedo replied.

"But the sharks didn't kill you.  I mean, you're here, aren't you?" the Scoundrel asked.

"By the grace of Atlantis, yes, I yet live," Torpedo responded.  "I am tougher than Barracuda thinks."

"But... sharks!"

"Unlike those of you who live strictly in the surface world, we Atlanteans are used to sharks, and are not as afraid of them as perhaps you might be -- no offense.  We might think of sharks in the way that you would react to a big dog."

The Scoundrel frowned at the suggestion that he was afraid of anything.  "If you say so," he replied.  "Hey, how did you find this island?"

"This is an island?" the Atlantean hero asked.  "I hadn't noticed.  Well, I guess we could swim back to the mainland.  It's not far."

"Not far for me, or not far for you?" the Scoundrel asked sarcastically.

"Seeing as how I'm not in the best shape," Torpedo answered, "I'm sure we could both make it.  Even in my weakened condition, I swim much faster than you.  Perhaps you could ride on my back."

"Like a dolphin at those sea park shows?" the Scoundrel asked.  "Sounds like fun."

"I suppose," Torpedo said.  "Let's start on our way back.  Now that we know where this island is located, we should report back to the rest of the team."

"I don't know about you," the Scoundrel commented.  "I have no idea where we are."

"Swimming here from San Francisco Bay, I think I can figure out how to get us back.  We are about 17 miles from the mainland, southwest of the bay.  As we return, I can confirm the exact location of this place should we need to return."

The heroes exited their cave and started toward the ocean.  As they did, Torpedo spotted a hydrofoil-like vessel approaching the island.

"Hmm... it appears we have more visitors," he said.

***********************************************

The heroes approached a bluff overlooking the area where the hydrofoil vessel arrived, and those who had arrived in the ship were talking with Barracuda and his soldiers.  The Scoundrel and Torpedo recognized the villain Fang with the group, indicating that these villains must have somehow secured the bestial Fang's rescue.

"Barracuda," Trickster said.  "I expected far more soldiers than this."

"There were 15 of them when I arrived, but..."

"Don't tell me you ate them," the Duchess suggested.

"Your Scoundrel escaped, Trickster," Barracuda replied.  "We tried to stop him, but my men were not up to the task."

The heroes looked at each other.  "These must be all of the villains we've been looking for," the Scoundrel whispered.

"There must be eight super-villains down there," Torpedo replied in whisper.

"I think the guy in the hat and trench-coat is the leader," the Scoundrel pointed out.  "I've tangled with him.  He's dangerous."

"Regardless," Trickster said in response to Barracuda.  "I was not looking for an army right now.  I just wanted to see what sort of soldiers you could come up with."  The villain looked over the Atlanteans.  "Nice rifles."

"The device is almost complete then?" Barracuda asked.

"Yes," Lodestone responded.  "One part remains to be found, and then the Chaos Engine will be complete."

Torpedo shot a concerned look at his counterpart.  "We must leave now," he said.  "The others need to know what we're up against!"

"Wait!" the Scoundrel replied.  "We should listen to the rest of this."

"The Chaos Engine is nothing to trifle with," Torpedo warned.  "We must return to headquarters now, and brief the rest of the team.  Decisive action must be taken -- quickly!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 26, 2003)

things are going well, I can't wait to see the great action, building up


----------



## Utrecht (Feb 28, 2003)

More......Super Hero......goodness......please!!!!!


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 28, 2003)

*Issue #6 - "Fire" (Continued)*

Scene 3: "Damage Assessment"

The United Heroes gathered in the Hadley Manor main library, a place Harpy had spent far too little time.  Every time she came to the library, she discovered books she never knew were in her possession.

She was still shaken from the vampire encounter.  Though the bite marks on her neck healed nicely -- thanks to Seraphim's healing touch -- the emotional scars were a bit deeper, and her mental control was not yet to the extent that she could just block out her emotions.  She tried, but Harpy wasn't that strong yet.

"It's good to see everyone back together again," Seraphim began.  "We have all had a very exciting past few days.  Perhaps a short briefing is in order."

"There is no time, I tell you," Torpedo exhorted.

"Ah yes," Iron Dragon replied.  "The Chaos Engine you've been going on about."

The Atlantean shot Iron Dragon a look.  "This is important.  That Trickster character is up to something very dangerous."

"I want to know how they busted Fang out of that cell," MorningStar said.  "I thought it was protected by magic, Harpy."

"It was," Harpy replied.  "They must have affected the outside of the cell, where it wasn't protected."

"Lodestone," Electrostatic offered.  "He could have affected the bars.  His powers involve magnetism."

"That makes sense," the Scoundrel added.

"Fine, but how did Lodestone get in here?" Harpy demanded.

"It wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility that he snuck in, would it?" MorningStar asked.

"Sneaking's not really his style," Electrostatic countered.  "Besides, this was a big undertaking.  I'm surprised we didn't see their leader."

"Just because we didn't see him," Seraphim said, "doesn't mean he wasn't here."

"He has some powerful illusion abilities," the Scoundrel said.  "I don't suppose invisibility is beyond his capabilities."

"But how did he get past our defenses?" Pathfinder asked.  "We have sensors keyed to look for invisible intruders."

"Just like the countermeasures in the PD's property room: Lodestone," Electrostatic said.  "He can disable pretty much any electronic device, unless it's shielded or made from non-ferrous materials."

"The perfect double-team," MorningStar observed.  "Lodestone knocks out our electronic protections, and Trickster uses illusions or whatever so we can't see him break in and out of the building and take Fang with him."

"And all the while, the rest of them kept us busy," Seraphim added.  "Very clever.  It's painfully obvious we're dealing with a mastermind here."

"That's why I want you to focus on the Chaos Engine," Torpedo said emphatically.  "If you're not willing to do anything about it, I will go it alone!"

The Atlantean hero started out of the library.  "Wait, Torpedo!" Harpy called out.  She rushed to his side in the hallway.  "We're just trying to make sense of what happened here while you two were gone."

"The Chaos Engine matter must be dealt with now," Torpedo replied.  "We have little time."

The rest of the heroes made their way into the corridor.

"The story of the Chaos Engine is an old one, a story from Atlantis' past of which we are not terribly proud.  A few centuries ago, an Atlantean scientist named Ugantiral discovered chaos theory, similar to that studied in your universities and 'think-tanks' now.  At the time, Atlantis was embroiled in a great civil war, an amusing term."

"Anyway, Ugantiral was on the side of the Imperialists, and built a great war machine -- dubbed the Chaos Engine -- that would make use of his new theory.  I'm not sure what the Chaos Engine would look like, but I know that it was never fully constructed.  The war ended before Ugantiral finished it, and his superiors 'mothballed' the project."

"Since then, every so often when an individual would come along and try to galvanize forces against the Atlantean monarchy, they made mention of completing the Chaos Engine and taking back the surface world."

"Wow," the Scoundrel said.  "But how do we know that Trickster and his crew have any real concrete information about this Chaos Engine?"

"That cylinder they stole," Pathfinder asked, "did it have anything to do with this Chaos Engine?"

"And what about this Klimordial fellow?" Seraphim asked.  "What part does he have in this scheme, if any?"

"Given the obvious intellect and planning skills we're dealing with in this Trickster fellow," Harpy said.  "I wouldn't be surprised if this is some elaborate plot to get us looking in the wrong direction."

"A red herring?" Iron Dragon asked.

"I will need to return to Atlantis for answers to some of these questions," Torpedo replied.  "I would bring the rest of you along, but I feel that the rest of you should go to the island where I found the Scoundrel and face the villains."

"I concur," Seraphim replied.  "What say you, Harpy?"

"Give us a location," Harpy said to the Atlantean hero.  "We'll do the rest."

***********************************************

"I am still concerned about how we handled that combat," Harpy said to Seraphim.  They both stood in the parlor, and were facing the window, looking out at the night sky.  The bay was as beautiful as always, with sailboats and their lights tickling the waves below.

"There was no way to know what was going to happen," Seraphim offered.  "Do not beat yourself up over this.  We all survived, and the worst thing that happened was that they resuced Fang.  Be thankful none of us was seriously hurt."

"No," Harpy countered.  "The worst thing that happened was that we played right into their hands by going along with their plan.  We were humiliated..."

"I can't agree with you on that point," Seraphim said.  "You are a fine leader.  Do not doubt that."

"Why would I?  What have you heard?" Harpy demanded.

The angel smiled.  "Nothing.  I know the hearts of mortals, and you seem to be in self-doubt.  Do not be."

"I know that some of the others wish you were leader instead," Harpy asserted.

"That may be," Seraphim answered.  "But you are in charge.  I won't have it any other way."

Harpy looked away.

"You are young," Seraphim said.  "I understand your misgivings."  He placed his hand on her shoulder.  "But you have been given special powers, and you are a bright girl.  There is much to do to prepare."

Harpy turned to face her angelic companion.  "You're a great guy, Seraphim.  I just wish..."

Seraphim frowned just a little.  "Do not wish for things that cannot be."

************************************************

"She almost died," Electrostatic despaired.  "I couldn't do a damned thing about it."

MorningStar put her arm around the electric hero.  "Jeremy, don't feel bad.  That vampire witch was real trouble.  I'm just glad she doesn't like my fire powers."

The flames enveloping MorningStar were cosmetic, even though the others always worried about her burning things when she walked across a rug or sat down.  They were more for show that effect.  MorningStar could "turn them up" when she needed them to cause real damage.

"If Harpy died," Electrostatic said.  "I'm not sure how I would deal with that."

"Look," MorningStar offered.  "I know she's cute and all, but you've only known her for a little while.  Maybe this is just a crush."

"No, it's not."

"You know, she has the ability to bend men to her will," MorningStar pointed out.

Electrostatic stood up quickly, and was clearly offended.  "No way!  I love her, and I'm not afraid to say it!"

MorningStar also stood up.  "But how do you know?  How do any of us know that our feelings are real?  Harpy is skilled at controlling people.  She reads minds too, don't forget that.  She probably knows how you feel."

"She doesn't have to read my mind to know how I feel," Electrostatic countered.  "She knows already."

"Yeah," MorningStar replied.  "I'm sure she does."

"No, I told her," Electrostatic said.  "I told her and..."

"Nothing happened, right?"

"I...  No, nothing happened," Electrostatic said.  "I don't know how she feels.  We're supposed to pretend like nothing's going on."

"That's probably for the best," MorningStar pointed out.

"Maybe for team cohesion or whatever," the electric hero replied.  "I don't know how well I'm hiding it."

"I can see we're not going to see eye-to-eye on Harpy," MorningStar said.  "Let's go get ready for that island mission."

"OK," Electrostatic said.  "But this time, I'm going to protect Harpy no matter what.  Nothing's going to happen to her while I'm around!"

MorningStar watched as Electrostatic left the room for the meeting chamber.  _You may be a super hero, my friend,_ MorningStar thought.  _But she is more than you can handle.  I hope you realize this before it's too late._


*Watch for Scene 4, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 28, 2003)

I liken the character interplay... awesome stuff man


----------



## MnM_UH (Feb 28, 2003)

*Character Interplay*

I hope this isn't getting to be too much like a soap opera for some people.  I like the characters to have some interaction besides combat and ramp-ups to more combat.  The superhero genre is really tough on a prose writer since you have basically no visuals, and visuals in a comic help to express some of what's going on.  I want to remain true to the comic genre, but I also want to tell a good story.

These "issues" are a lot longer than real comic book issues, since my stories have a lot of dialogue and descriptions of things that wouldn't fit into a real-world comic.  One of the challenges I'm facing is that in real-world comics (Marvel, DC, etc.), the characters have been around for a long time, and there are a lot of characters with backgrounds that have been explained ad nauseum.  All of my characters are new, so I don't have the luxury of 20+ years of stories and backgrounds from which to draw my stories.  Everything here is new.

Also, this is my first Story Hour, so I'm still learning what is good and what isn't so good about the format.  There is some experimenting going on here, and I hope my readers see that and don't think I just don't know what I'm doing  

Enjoy!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 28, 2003)

this is a cool story hour, and the characters are fun, I like the storyhour man, you is doing great


----------



## MnM_UH (Mar 2, 2003)

*Issue #6 - "Fire" (Continued)*

Scene 4: "The Final Piece to the Puzzle"


"Wow," Mana exclaimed, "that thing is... huge!"

Trickster turned to face his allies, proud as could be at his accomplishment so far.  "Have you any idea, any of you, at what this is?"

Lodestone smiled.  "The Chaos Engine...?"

"Well, of course," Trickster quipped.  "I meant the significance of it?"

The group was silent.

They stood in a very large cave, concealed beneath the castle above, and not generally visible from the coast, except for the cave entrance that opened onto a very short shore and then onto the sea.  The Chaos Engine dominated the cavern, and hummed with an ominous sound.  The Redan Cylinder that powered it glowed a sickly green.  

"This device will ensure our place in the coming order," Trickster said after a long pause.  "We have a rightful place in this world, and we will no longer he content to make pitiful strikes against society's institutions.  There is more to assuring our supremacy than knocking over banks.  Those who came before us, those who focused on their own situations and thought nothing of a common cause, they failed time and time again because of a lack of foresight.  We will not be thwarted by these heroes who assume to possess the power to stop us.  It is time to turn the tables on them, and the society they protect."

"Quite a speech," the Duchess said.  "But what does it all mean, Trickster?"

"I am just happy to be free," Fang said.  "I will do whatever you say."

"Of course you will," Trickster replied with a wry smile.  "But the Duchess has a point.  I don't believe I have fully explained what we are doing with this machine."

He approached the Chaos Engine.  "With this grand device, we will turn the Atlanteans against the people of the surface world.  The resulting war will ruin society as we know it, and enable those prepared for the power vaccuum to take over."

Smiles spread across the room, except for the Duchess, who was still suspicious.

"Vague proclamations do not impress me," she said.  "I need specifics.  I will risk my existence no longer without a very solid idea of what's going on."

"I must concur," Cyber-Knight added.  "I will brook no capture or further indignity in this venture."

"Fair enough," Trickster responded.  "As Barracuda no doubt knows, the Chaos Engine is a legendary device from Atlantis' past.  When activated, it will cause all sorts of chaos in the world, hence the name.  It is not known exactly what will happen, but possibilities include earthquakes, floods, volcanic eruptions, random loss of power in cities, and the like."

"I see," Surge said.  "We turn on the machine, and then make a grab for power once the trouble starts.  People will be too busy trying to clean everything up, right?"

"Wait," the Duchess said, "what about Atlantis?  This is their machine, but --"

"Exactly, my dear," Barracuda interjected.  "The Chaos Engine is Atlantean in origin.  No doubt the air-breathers will know this.  They will learn that the Chaos Engine is responsible."

"Then, the surface people attack Atlantis," Trickster added.  "That's when we make our grab for power!"

Cyber-Knight drew his vibrosword.  "Shall we get started then?"

"Ahem," Trickster murmured.  "Not quite yet.  There is one more matter to handle before we can activate the Chaos Engine."

Quizzical looks cross the faces of the assembled villains.

"One more part of the device remains to be added to the Chaos Engine -- the Paradigm Flux Generator.  Once this is in place, the Chaos Engine will be complete."

"And then, we can start the chaos?" Surge asked.

"Of course," Trickster replied.  "First, we must acquire the Paradigm Flux Generator.  It will not be easy."

"Where is it?  In Atlantis?" Lodestone asked.

"Unfortunately, no," Trickster replied.  "Mana, we will have need of your services."

"Certainly, Trickster," she answered.  "You have but to ask."

"Where are we going?" Fang asked.

"I am sending Mana, Lodestone, the Duchess, and yourself to the dimension known as Pandemonium.  There, you will find the Paradigm Flux Generator.  Bring it back here, and we will complete the Chaos Engine, and watch flames engulf the world!"

*This Ends Issue #6, "Fire"
Watch for Issue #7, "Engulfing", Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 2, 2003)

This story rocks as usual... that Trickster, I like the way he thinks...


----------



## MnM_UH (Mar 5, 2003)

*Next Issue - Coming Soon!*

Just wanted to let my loyal readers know Issue #7 is coming.  It's been a bit delayed as I haven't fully plotted it yet.  I promise it will be posted soon!

Editor


----------



## MnM_UH (Mar 6, 2003)

*Issue #7 - "Engulfing"*

Scene 1: "Marina"

(All of the dialogue in this scene is in the Atlantean language - editor)

Torpedo's trip to Atlantis was uneventful.  He liked it better that way -- as opposed to being beaten and left as shark food.

_What is Barracuda doing with those surface-dwelling villains?_ Torpedo wondered as he recalled the situation he and his fellow United Heroes were in the middle of investigating.  _It's not like him to get involved with non-Atlanteans._

He arrived in Atlantis City and went straight to the Great Library, one of the oldest buildings in the underwater kingdom.  The Great Library had survived "The Plunge", the time of Atlantis' great calamity that caused the island continent to sink beneath the waves.  Few buildings survived from before the descent, but the Great Library was treasured greatly by the Atlantean people, as they closely identified with the pursuit of knowledge.

The Atlantean hero entered the Great Library through the main entrance, and was greeted by some cheerful Atlanteans who recognized him at first glance.  Markandorim appreciated the attention, though he was a little in a hurry to find out more about this Chaos Engine.

Torpedo approached Librarian Eko.  "Dear lady," he asked, "Might I trouble you for some information, and perhaps a little direction?  I have not been in the Great Library for some time, and I feel a little lost."

She smiled.  "Certainly, hero," Eko replied.  "You have but to ask."

"I am looking for information about the Chaos Engine," Torpedo began.  "I know it sounds silly, but --"

"Not at all," Eko answered swiftly.  "In fact, you are not the first person today to ask me about it."

Torpedo was surprised.  "Really?" he asked.

"No.  A young lady asked me about that dreadful Chaos Engine about ten minutes ago.  She's probably still here."

"Which way?" asked Torpedo.

Eko gave him some directions to the area where he might find more information about the Chaos Engine, and Torpedo took off like a shot, hoping to find out who was also interested in this device.  Perhaps another villain...

When he arrived, Torpedo found no one in the general vicinity, and realized he must have missed his chance.  _No matter,_ he thought.  _I'd rather not be chasing villains right now.  I have research to do._

But he was not alone.  Marina was also there, but she had detected Torpedo coming, and seemed like he was looking for trouble, so she turned invisible so as to avoid any confrontation or misunderstanding.

_I'd better keep an eye on this guy,_ she thought.  _Hopefully, he's not working for Klimordial._

Torpedo pored through the collected texts concerning the legends of the Chaos Engine, and learned much about its origins and history.  He realized that the cylinder that the heroes sought was the Redan Cylinder, an essential component of the Chaos Engine.

Marina hovered nearby, watching Torpedo as he did his research.  After some time, Marina's earpiece beeped, indicating she was being hailed from Central Command.  Marina carefully stepped away from the stacks where Torpedo was still going through his research, but stayed invisible.

"This is Marina," she said.

"Carelvander from Central Command," the voice stated.  "We have reviewed the recording you made of that meeting with the dissidents, and have reason to believe that someone is impersonating Klimordial."

"I thought it was odd that he was holding court while he was supposed to be in the Deep Vault," she replied.  "How do you know it's not Klimordial?"

"Well, for one thing, Klimordial doesn't appear on your video recording," Carelvander said.  "It looks as though the generals are talking to no one."

"That's very strange," Marina replied.

"Also, there's someone lurking in the corner of the room, away from the generals," Carelvander said.  "It's dark there, so we're going to enhance the recording to see if we can get a better look at this lurker."

"All right, Marina out."

"Can you keep it down, please?" Torpedo asked, standing right in front of the invisible Marina.  

She realized Torpedo must have heard her conversation, and turned visible.  "Terribly sorry, Markandorim."

"Now what are you doing lurking around the Great Library, Marina?" Torpedo asked.

"I was looking for a book," she replied.

"Hmm... and in a library of all places," Torpedo joked.  "You weren't hiding from me, were you?"

"Why would I be hiding from you?" Marina asked.  "Should I be hiding from you?"

"Look," Torpedo said, "I'm not here to play games with you.  I have some very important research to complete.  Tell me, do you know anything about the Chaos Engine?"

Marina gave him a confused look.  "That's what I'm here to look into," she said.

"Interesting," Torpedo noted.  "What causes an agent of the Ministry of Information to want to know more about an old legend?"

"All right," Marina said.  "But this is very confidential, you understand."

"Got it."

"The Ministry has come upon some information linking a group of generals to Klimordial, the imprisoned ex-general who once tried to overthrow Atlantis," Marina said.  "It is possible that these men believe they are following Klimordial, and that he will lead them into some kind of conflict."

"I am also looking for information about Klimordial," Torpedo replied.  "He has something to do with this business about the Chaos Engine."

Marina looked around.  "Look, we probably shouldn't be talking about this in the open.  Let's go back to the Ministry and my supervisors and I can fill you in."

"Agreed," Torpedo said, finding this more interesting as it went.

*************************************************

The video recording finished playing on the large screen, and the lights came back on in the room.  Torpedo stood among several key Ministry of Information officials, including Carelvander and Marina.

"Very interesting," Torpedo said.

"You can see why we're concerned," Marina commented.

"Definitely," Torpedo replied.  "I wonder why Klimordial doesn't appear on the recording."

"I was the one who recorded this meeting," Marina said.  "And I definitely saw Klimordial in that room with the rest of them."

"We have verified that the real Klimordial has not left the Deep Vault," Carelvander stated.  "So it must be an impostor."

"I'm sure it must be," Torpedo said, mulling a few things over in his mind.

A young agent named Bril stepped into the room.  "I've got a copy of the enhanced lighting version of the recording," he said.

"Good," Carelvander replied.  "Play it for us."

The light went dim, and the recording played anew.  In the corner, lurking out of sight of the Atlantean generals, was a figure wearing a heavy overcoat and a fedora.

"A surface-dweller?" Marina said.

"He's spying on them," Carelvander noted.  "I wonder why."

"I'm not sure he's spying," Torpedo countered.  He realized that it was likely the villainous Trickster, but didn't want to make any accusations yet.  "Maybe he's creating some sort of illusion to make the generals think Klimordial is in the room."

"Why would a surface-dweller do that?" Marina asked.

"I'm not sure," Torpedo said.  "Why would a surface-dweller try to construct the Chaos Engine?"

The two agents were awestruck.  "But our information says Klimordial -- or whoever is impersonating him -- is behind the Chaos Engine," Carelvander said.

"My fellow heroes and I believe a villain on the surface has acquired most or all of the components of the Chaos Engine," Torpedo said.  "We don't know yet if he plans to use it." 

"But only a madman would use the Chaos Engine," Marina pointed out.  "It would cause destruction on both the surface world and here beneath the waves!"

"Anyone who knew of the Chaos Engine would certainly blame Atlantis for such destruction," Carelvander said.  "It is an Atlantean device after all."

"If my hunch is right," Torpedo said.  "You'd better warn the King to prepare Atlantis for war!"

*Watch for Scene 2, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 7, 2003)

*Muy Goodo*

This is awesome, I can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## MnM_UH (Mar 9, 2003)

*Issue #7 - "Engulfing" (Continued)*

Scene 2: "Slip"

"This is too dangerous," Fang snarled.  "Why ain't we all going?"

"Trickster must have a plan," Lodestone replied.  "He always does.  Hasn't steered us wrong yet."

"I ain't impressed," Fang rebutted.  "I got my butt in a sling for you guys.  Do you know what it's like to be captured?"

Lodestone smiled.  "We broke you out, didn't we?"

Fang growled and bared his claws.  "You better just shup up," he warned.

Mana, seeing the discussion between Lodestone and Fang worsening, decided to step in.  "Hey," she said.  "We're all on the same team here, right?"

"Don't ask me," Lodestone answered.  "Furry here has something stuck in his pelt I think."

The Duchess was quiet, watching the sun finally slip beneath the horizon.  She was hoping that somehow her weakness to sunlight would not become a problem on this mission.   Dusk was not easy on her, but it was far easier than during the middle of the day.  But what if this Pandemonium place didn't have days and nights?  It's another dimension after all.

"It is ready," Mana proclaimed.  "I will now create the dimensional portal to Pandemonium.  It will remain for a total of two minutes."

"Won't it just disappear when you go through it?" Lodestone asked.

"No," Mana replied.  "That's not how it works.  I wish it did, but my mastery of dimensional travel is not the best.  Besides what do we have to worry about?"


**************************************************

The United Heroes' hydrofoil arrived at the mysterious island, its occupants very curious and apprehensive about what they might find there.

Harpy was back at Hadley Manor, standing watch over the base.  Seraphim, acting as operations leader for this mission, stood at the front of the vessel, addressing the rest of the team.

"When we find a good spot to do so," he began, "Pathfinder, I want you to use your powers to figure out what's gone on since Torpedo and the Scoundrel left the island."

"Remember," Iron Dragon cautioned, "there are a great number of super-villains on this island.  We cannot afford to be brazen."

"No kidding," the Scoundrel added.  "But what about this Chaos Machine?"

"Yeah," Electrostatic concurred.  "We don't have any idea what it looks like.  It could be anywhere."

"I didn't see anything in the castle that looked like a big machine," the Scoundrel recalled.

"It will be somewhere near a concentration of the most powerful villains," the angelic hero pointed out.  "Barracuda saw you and Torpedo, and he probably told the others.  They must know that we would come eventually."

"We might still have the element of surprise," Iron Dragon said.  "Barracuda himself was not in direct contact with Torpedo or the Scoundrel during that encounter.  Perhaps the Atlantean soldiers didn't know who they were fighting."

"I doubt it," MorningStar responded.  "Torpedo is a legend in Atlantis."

"We will operate under the assumption that the villains know we're coming," Seraphim said.  "Stealth is going to be key to success on this mission."

"Maybe we should have a look around," Electrostatic suggested.  "We can spread out and cover more ground."

"An excellent idea," Seraphim said.  "But let's stay in two-person teams.  I wouldn't want anyone to get caught alone.  One high-speed person with a walker.  I'll go with the Scoundrel to check out the castle.  MorningStar, you and Pathfinder will check out the north shore.  Electrostatic and Iron Dragon, check out that bluff."

They disembarked from the hydrofoil and split into their two-hero teams.

Seraphim kept as low as possible, while still giving himself a different vantage point than the Scoundrel, who was on foot.  When they neared the castle, Seraphim flew as close as he could, and spotted something on the bluff where he had sent Electrostatic and Iron Dragon.

He returned to the Scoundrel, who waited outside the castle wall.  "Stay here," he said.  "There is something strange going on where I sent the Dragon and Electrostatic.  I'd better go over there and help them if need be.  If I don't return in a few minutes, go back to the hydrofoil."

Before the Scoundrel could reply, the angel took off, flying as fast as his wings could carry him.

_Screw that,_ the Scoundrel thought.  _I'm gonna go check it out too.  Does Seraphim think I can't handle myself?_  He followed Seraphim's flight, and approached the bluff where the strange event was taking place.

**************************************************

Lodestone was the first to step through the red shimmering portal.  The Duchess paused and waited for something to happen.  Nothing did.  She motioned for Fang to go next, which he did reluctantly.

"Are you certain this is safe?" she asked of Mana.

"Nothing is safe," Mana replied.  "The ways of magic are mystery.  You should know something about that, being a magical being yourself."

"My existence may be sustained by magic," the Duchess said, "That does not mean I am a sorceress.  I know very little of enchantments."

"Let's get going before the portal closes," Mana said.  "Who knows what trouble Lodestone and Fang might get into without us."

"You can definitely get us back?" the Duchess asked as she stepped toward the gate.

"I have done this before," the sorceress replied.

Both villainesses stepped through the portal to Pandemonium and were gone.

Seraphim arrived just as Mana and the Duchess stepped through the portal.  He was shocked to see that the portal still remained.  He spotted Electrostatic cresting the nearby hill.

"We must follow them," he commanded while flying toward the portal.

Electrostatic took a look back at Iron Dragon, who was a little bit behind him.  "C'mon, Dragon!"

"There's no time," Seraphim declared.  "We must get through that portal!"

"OK," Electrostatic replied.  "No time like the present!"  He tore across the open ground and into the portal before Seraphim could utter another word.

Concerned that the portal might close, potentially leaving Electrostatic alone with the villains who crossed the gate, Seraphim landed and jumped through the portal.

The Scoundrel arrived and saw what had transpired.  Iron Dragon was still far from the portal, and the gateway looked like it was going to close.  He could probably make it, but Iron Dragon was too far away and too slow to get there in time.

The hero rushed to the edge of the portal.  "Tell the others what happened," he yelled back to Iron Dragon.  With that, the Scoundrel slipped through the portal just as it collapsed on itself.

Iron Dragon, who was sprinting toward the gate as fast as he could, stopped in his tracks.  _What now?_

**********************************************

Pathfinder, MorningStar, and Iron Dragon stood on the beach near the hydrofoil.

"So they just walked through that portal and disappeared?" MorningStar asked.  "Weird."

"I wonder where they could have gone," Pathfinder said.  "I could go over there and find out, I suppose."

"We should do that," Iron Dragon replied.

Just as they were about to return to the bluff, Barracuda and Surge appeared from behind a sand dune.

"Oh, you're not going anywhere," Surge declared.


*Watch for Scene 3, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 9, 2003)

this is going to be good...


----------



## MnM_UH (Mar 11, 2003)

Just wanted to let my loyal reader(s) know that I'm waiting for the new MnM Screen to arrive at my FLGS before I run the next battle, and then I'll post it.

Editor


----------



## MnM_UH (Mar 14, 2003)

I promise an update sometime this weekend.  Didn't want anyone to think I forgot


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 15, 2003)

MnM_UH said:
			
		

> *I promise an update sometime this weekend.  Didn't want anyone to think I forgot  *




_Waits patiently in the shadows..._

In other news I am starting my own game this weekend, let you know how it goes... pretty stoked


----------



## MnM_UH (Mar 17, 2003)

*Issue #7 - "Engulfing" (Continued)*

Scene 3: "Beachfront Battle" - Combat Round One

(The first thing to determine is initiative.  Iron Dragon gets 11, MorningStar gets 14, Pathfinder gets 16, Barracuda gets 20, and Surge gets 17.  The order will be Barracuda, Surge, Pathfinder, MorningStar, and Iron Dragon.)

"Fools," Barracuda began, "You will be sorry you came to this island!"  The bestial villain charged toward Iron Dragon.  The hero was taken by surprise, and did not even have time to adjust his footing to react to the blow.  Barracuda tore through Iron Dragon, who flew 15' from his spot following the attack and rolled to a stop some 20' away.

(Knowing that the heroes are flat-footed until they act, Barracuda uses Power Attack to shift +5 to damage while taking 5 away from his attack rolls.  He charges 30' at Iron Dragon (DEF 16 FF) and hits with 17.  Iron Dragon must use his normal Damage save since he's still flat-footed and gets 20 vs DC 25 and he takes a Lethal Hit.)

"He he," Surge added.  "Can't agree more, Barry!"  The electrical villain charged himself up with energy and sped toward Pathfinder, likely the weakest of the heroes.  As he rushed at the Native American tracker, Surge leveled his fist, enveloped in electrical energy, and struck Pathfinder across the jaw, sending the recipient reeling.

Surge stopped there and stood over his victim.  "Too bad," he said.  "Not much of a challenge."

(Surge assigns a blanket +1 to his DEF from Dodge and turns on both his Force Field and Energy Field.  He is too far from the heroes to use his Multi-Lightning, so using his Supercharged Punch, he rams 40' at Pathfinder (DEF 16) and hits with 16.  Pathfinder gets a Damage save (DC 22) and fails with 7.  This would Incapacitate him, so Pathfinder spends a Hero Point to re-roll, and this time gets 12.  Pathfinder takes a Lethal Hit and is Stunned.)

_We must escape this island before more of these villains come,_ Pathfinder thought.  _We may be able to hold these two at bay, but there could be five or six more in that castle._

(Pathfinder cannot act since he's Stunned.)

MorningStar surrounded herself in flames and took to the air.  _Pathfinder's in trouble,_ she realized.  The heroine aimed her fists at Barracuda, the closest villain, and blasted him with fire.  Using her precise control of fire, she also managed to hit Surge's area with flames, but did not endanger the fallen Pathfinder.

Barracuda was engulfed in flames and roared with the pain.  Surge deftly evaded the flames and danced around Pathfinder as he dodged fiery bolts.  "Hey, watch it!" he exclaimed.

(MorningStar activates both her Force Field and Energy Field and assigns +1 to her DEF from Aerial Combat.  She flies 40 ft into the air as a Half Action and fires her Energy Blast at Barracuda (DEF 13 due to his charge) as a Primary Target.  Surge will be affected as a Secondary Target.  MorningStar hits Barracuda with 14.  Barracuda gets a Damage save (DC 17) and fails with 16.  He takes a Lethal Hit.  Surge gets a Reflex save (DC 18) for half damage from the blast and succeeds with 19.  The Energy Blast is reduced to +4 damage, so Surge gets a Reflex save (DC 15) against the attack and succeeds with 16 for no effect.)

"We will not be sorry, villain," Iron Dragon said to Barracuda as the hero stood and ran toward the Atlantean thug.  Jumping, Iron Dragon closed his eyes and concentrated on activating his iron fist attack, and slugged Barracuda across his mighty jaw.  The villain was staggered, but amazingly, did not fall.

"Nice shot, puny one," Barracuda replied.

(Iron Dragon assigns a blanket +1 to his DEF using Dodge, and then uses Power Attack to add +3 to his damage and take 3 away from his attack rolls.  He tries to activate his Strike with a Concentration check (DC 20) and succeeds with 32.  He moves 20' to Barracuda as a Half Action and attacks the villain (DEF 13 due to charge) and hits with 26.  Barracuda gets a Damage save (DC 26) and fails with 23 and Barracuda takes a Stun Hit.)

(This ends Combat Round 1.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2003)

The battle begins... come on Iron Dragon... kick some butt for goodness... shameless plug started my own storyhour hear, The Legacy... pretty fun


----------



## MnM_UH (Mar 17, 2003)

*Issue #7 - "Engulfing" (Continued)*

Scene 3: "Beachfront Battle" - Combat Round Two

Barracuda gnashed his teeth and bared them, striking at Iron Dragon.  The hero's uniform was torn, but he avoided any serious injury by leaping out of the way in time.

(Barracuda bites at Iron Dragon (DEF 20) and crits with a natural 20.  Iron Dragon gets to Evade the attack, receiving a Reflex save (DC 25) against the damage.  He gets a 28 on his save and avoids any damage.)

"Too close, heroes!" Surge exclaimed and emitted multiple bolts of lightning from his body as a smile beamed from his face.  "Feel my wrath!"

Pathfinder, who was right next to the charged-up villain, had virtually no chance to get out of the way, and was blasted with multiple jolts, sending him again to the sand.  Only his magical breastplate saved Pathfinder from a more serious injury.

MorningStar was too far from Surge to be affected, but Iron Dragon wasn't so lucky.  He dodged several electrical blasts, but was struck squarely in the back.  He was tough enough to resist the blast, however.

(Surge is now close enough to Pathfinder and Iron Dragon to use Multi-Lightning, so he takes a 5' step and activates it.  Pathfinder is no longer Stunned, so he and Iron Dragon get Reflex saves (DC 18) against the attack.  Pathfinder fails his save with a 3, while Iron Dragon succeeds with 24.  Pathfinder takes full effect, so he gets a Damage save (DC 17) against the attack, and fails with 7.  He is Stunned at takes another Lethal Hit.  Iron Dragon doesn't need to save since the halved damage bonus (+4) is less than his Protection (+6).)

(Pathfinder can't act since he's Stunned.)

_We've got to stop them,_ MorningStar thought.  She blasted Barracuda again with her fiery bolts, and fire rained down on the Atlantean villain.  He withstood her attack this time.  Surge, who was also within the radius of the blast, dodged out of the way and was again unharmed.

(MorningStar again blasts with her area Energy Blast, targeting Barracuda (DEF 15) as the Primary Target and Surge as a Secondary Target.  Her attack hits Barracuda with 16, so he gets a Damage save (DC 17) and succeeds with 20.  Surge gets a Reflex save (DC 18) to halve the damage, and succeeds with 20.  Surge gets another Reflex save (DC 15) against the attack, and succeeds with 28 for no damage.)

Iron Dragon concentrated, and again his iron fist was available.  Leading with an elbow, Iron Dragon swiped at Barracuda, but the Atlantean villain leaned backward and avoided the attack.

(Iron Dragon makes a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike and succeeds with 29.  He uses Power Attack to shift +3 to Damage and subtract 3 from his attack roll.  Iron Dragon attacks Barracuda (DEF 15) and misses with 14.)

(This ends Combat Round 2.)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 17, 2003)

I have to say I'm enjoying this! I'll be keeping up to date with it...


----------



## MnM_UH (Mar 17, 2003)

*Issue #7 - "Engulfing" (Continued)*

Scene 3: "Beachfront Battle" - Combat Round Three

"I've got ya now, puny one!" Barracuda announced as he lunged foward and bit Iron Dragon's arm, causing the hero to scream out as the eight-inch long dagger-like teeth dug into the flesh.

(Barracuda uses Power Attack to add +3 to damage and take 3 from his attack roll, and attacks Iron Dragon (DEF 20) with his bite, hitting with 25.  Iron Dragon, using Evasion, gets a Reflex save (DC 23) against the attack but fails with 18.  Iron Dragon takes a Lethal Hit.)

Surge separated from Pathfinder, who wasn't proving to be worth his time.  "Little birdie," he called out, "I'm going hunting!"  He aimed and fired a blast of electrical energy at MorningStar, who was hit squarely in the midsection.  She was knocked back by the attack, but was none the worse for wear.

"Hmm," he said, "I'll need to try harder next time."

(Surge moves 30' as a Half Action, and shoots MorningStar (DEF 21) with his Energy Blast, hitting her with 29.  MorningStar does not need to make a Damage save since the damage bonus of the Energy Blast (+8) is less than her Force Field (+10).)

_This one is the most dangerous,_ Pathfinder decided, producing his SuperX Crossbow and leveling the weapon at Surge, who was ignoring the Native American hero.  Pathfinder fired a well-placed shot, but barely missed as Surge kept constantly moving.

_I wonder whether the other villains are coming,_ Pathfinder thought.  Using his super-vision, the tracker gazed toward the island castle, and spotted several of the villains gearing up to come down to the beachfront.

(Pathfinder whips out his SuperX Crossbow as a Free Action (Quick Draw).  He takes a 5' step and fires the crossbow at Surge (DEF 24), missing with 14.  Finally, using his Telescopic Sight, he attempts a Spot Check on the castle, and gets 25.  He sees other villains getting ready for something, perhaps to join the battle.)

"That hurt... not!" MorningStar said defiantly as she blasted away at the electrical villain.  Surge was covered with fiery energy, but still evaded the worst of it.  Barracuda, who was still close enough to be hit by the blast, was concentrating on Iron Dragon and was caught in the flames.  The Atlantean let go of Iron Dragon as he felt the pain and heat of the fire rush over him.

(MorningStar fires her area Energy Blast at Surge (DEF 24), making Barracuda a Secondary Target.  She misses Surge with 8, but he is still affected as a Secondary Target of the area attack.  Both Surge and Barracuda get Reflex saves (DC 18) to halve the damage.  Barracuda gets 3 and Surge gets 11, so both take full effect.  Barracuda gets a Damage save (DC 17) and fails with 13, so he takes a Lethal Hit.  Surge uses Evasion, so he gets a Reflex save (DC 19) against the attack and succeeds with 24 for no effect.)

Looking down at his arm, Iron Dragon could see the blood seeping from his deep wounds.  _He almost tore my arm off,_ the Asian hero considered.  "You shouldn't have let go," Iron Dragon declared.  "It was your only chance."  Iron Dragon concentrated, and his fist became as hard as iron.  He struck Barracuda across the face, dropping the villain where he stood.

(Iron Dragon uses Power Attack to add +5 to damage and take 5 away from his attack roll.  He attempts a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike, and succeeds with 28.  Iron Dragon attacks Barracuda (DEF 15) and hits with 24.  Barracuda gets a Damage save (DC 28) and fails with 7.  He spends a Villain Point to re-roll and this time gets a total of 15.  Barracuda takes a Stun Hit and is knocked Unconscious.)

(This ends Combat Round 3.)


----------



## MnM_UH (Mar 17, 2003)

*Issue #7 - "Engulfing" (Continued)*

Scene 3: "Beachfront Battle" - Combat Round 4

Iron Dragon stood over the fallen Barracuda.  _We should take this villain back to headquarters for questioning,_ he thought.  _He might know more than the other villains about this Chaos Engine._

(Barracuda is Unconscious, so he cannot act.)

"Don't be so smug, Iron Dragon," Surge warned as he sped to Barracuda's side.  The villain blasted Iron Dragon in the back of the head, electrifying the Asian hero's entire body.  Iron Dragon cried out and dropped to the sand.

Surge, seeing that Barracuda wasn't going anywhere soon, made for a bluff near the beach.

(Surge moves 30' to Barracuda's side and fires his Energy Blast at Iron Dragon (DEF 20), hitting with 27.  Using Move-By Attack, Surge continues running another 15'.  Iron Dragon, using Evasion, gets a Reflex save (DC 17) against the attack, and rolls a 1, getting a total of 5.  Iron Dragon is Disabled and takes a Lethal Hit.)

Seeing Iron Dragon fall, Pathfinder rushed to his ally's side.  He took a shot at the departing Surge, but barely missed as the villain turned a corner around a sandy bluff.  Examining Iron Dragon, Pathfinder wasn't sure his friend was alive until Iron Dragon opened his eyes.

"Can you move?" Pathfinder asked.

"Why?" Iron Dragon replied.

"There are more coming," Pathfinder revealed.  "We'd better go back to base."

(Pathfinder moves 30' to Iron Dragon's side as a Half Action.  He fires a shot at Surge (DEF 24) and misses with 21.)

MorningStar, who had also arrived at Iron Dragon's side, overheard Pathfinder's remark.  "I'll start the hydrofoil," she announced.  "We need to get out of here!"  She quickly made her way into the cockpit and started the engines.  "Come on!"

(As her action, MorningStar flies to the hyrdrofoil and starts the engines.)

Iron Dragon stood and, with Pathfinder helping him, made it to the hydrofoil.

"I can only hope that our friends found something on the other side of that gate," Iron Dragon said, looking back at the beach as the hydrofoil sped away.

(Iron Dragon can only take Half Actions since he's Disabled.  He moves 30' toward the hydrofoil.)

(This ends the combat.)

*This Ends Issue #7, "Engulfing"
Watch for Issue #8, "Blazing", Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2003)

This gets better and better


----------



## MnM_UH (Mar 22, 2003)

*Update Coming*

Sorry for the delay.  I've been pretty busy.  I promise a new issue soon...


----------



## MnM_UH (Mar 24, 2003)

*Issue #8 - "Blazing"*

Scene 1: "The Ways of Pandemonium"

The Scoundrel looked over the incredible scene in front of him.  Colors swirled and patterns smoothly morphed right before his eyes.  The only thing he could really count on was the ground directly beneath his feet, and perhaps a solid path that led into the great nothingness beyond.  "Amazing," he said.

Seraphim flew into view.  "Indeed," he replied.  "Pandemonium is not a place many mortals ever see.  Angels are not very familiar with this place either.  I cannot say I quite understand what is going on around us."

"You're not alone," Electrostatic said, cruising up the path to where he could be seen by his allies.  "This place is crazy.  I ran down this path, and it goes on forever."

The angelic hero flapped his wings and soared around the immediate area, but really didn't seem like he was getting very far from Electrostatic and the Scoundrel.  "Very odd," he noted.  "The basic laws of physics do not seem to apply here."

The Scoundrel was amused by the moving lights and patterns, but tried to focus on what was real and ignore what was not.

Seraphim was not at all concerned about being confused, since he was empowered with the ability to pierce illusions and visual effects.  "I shall scout ahead and see what lies there."  He took off, leaving Electrostatic and the Scoundrel to their own devices.

"What now?" Electrostatic asked.  "I guess we should start walking."

"No sense in standing here," his secretive companion replied.  "Must be something around here.  I doubt the bad guys would have just come here for the hell of it."

"Y'know," Electrostatic said, "That reminds me.  Maybe we should make sure our powers work here."  He fired a blast of electricity into the air, and it traveled a good distance before evaporating into nothingness.  He also enveloped himself in energy, proving that his energy field was also operational.

"I don't really have any powers to speak of," the Scoundrel said.  "Just these revolvers and my mask."  He cooked off a few rounds from his guns, but the shots' sounds were somewhat muffled, and the bullets seemed to slow down as they went further from the firer.  "Interesting."

"Wonder what happens if we step off this path," Electrostatic said as he raised one foot off the side of the path.  Beneath him was a rainbow-hued abyss.

The Scoundrel, with a reaction as quick as anything Electrostatic might be able to muster, grabbed his companion's shoulder.  "No way," he cautioned.  "Let's not play around."

Seraphim returned from his scouting mission.  "There appears to be some kind of golden disc up ahead, and it is connected to the end of his pathway.  I am not certain as to the distance, but perhaps we should go there."

"Did you see the villains?" Electrostatic asked.

"Strangely, no," Seraphim replied.

"All right," the Scoundrel said.  "We're hoofin' it."

************************************************

Electrostatic and the Scoundrel stood on a golden disc, which was spinning in place.  To say they stood on it is a little misleading -- there was a very thin force field coating the disc, and the heroes stood on the force field.  Had they been standing on the disc itself, they would likely have been thrown instantly from its surface.

"Goofy," the Scoundrel said.  He looked back at the path, and it crumbled to dust.  "A little setback."

Electrostatic looked as well, and saw their only escape route disintegrate.  "What the hell?"

"Our mission here is to find out what the villains are after and to stop them," Seraphim stated.  "Though I must admit I am as confused as the two of you."

"The baddies must've known where they were going," the Scoundrel pointed out.  "Mana, the sorceress, she can teleport them around here most likely."

"Wow," Electrostatic replied.  "We'll never find them!"

"Have faith," Seraphim said.  "I shall scout around a little more, and I will discover more about our surroundings."  With that, he took flight and disappeared from view.

"I wonder if he ever gets tired of flapping those wings," the Scoundrel wondered aloud.

*************************************************

Seraphim crossed through some purple clouds, and hit a floating stone wall just beyond the clouds.  Since he had not anticipated the wall being there, he was struck unaware, and hurtled through the colors and the patterns, until he struck a hard surface.

_Where am I?_ he wondered.  He stood up, none the worse for wear, and tried to gauge his surroundings.  The angel stood on a vast platform, and high above him was a maze of stone walls, floating amidst the clouds.  _How odd,_ he thought.

He was alone on the platform, and could not see the end of it from where he stood.  Seraphim flapped his wings, but felt pain as he did.  Examining them, he determined that one of them was broken.  He laid hands on the wing, and it was quickly repaired.  When he was satisfied that he could safely fly again, he took off and made a circuit of the platform.

_I had better fly the others over here,_ he realized.  _It is best that we do not become separated._

He flew back to the spinning golden disc, and spotted his companions.

"Thought you might not becoming back," the Scoundrel remarked.

"I found another platform," Seraphim revealed.  "There's no way for the two of you to walk there; I have not seen any more walkways.  I think I should fly you over there."

"Is there anything of interest there?" Electrostatic asked.  "I mean, is there any reason we should be there instead of here?  One crazy place is just like another here, at least so far."

"You will see," Seraphim said as he landed.

He flew them to the large platform, and the two heroes new to the place were astounded by its size.

"Wow," Electrostatic said.  "I know I'm saying that a lot, but..."

"What's that?" the Scoundrel said, pointing upward at the maze floating above them.

"I am not entirely certain," Seraphim replied.  "I can tell you that it is made of stone, as I unfortunately ran into it."

Something flashed on the other side of the platform.  Immediately, Seraphim took to the air to get a better look at it.  He soared above the platform and spotted someone walking on the surface below.  "Hello!" he called out to the figure.  He decided to fly closer to get a better look.

It was a woman, and she was dressed in a most interesting manner.  She had white hair, but was otherwise quite attractive.

"Who are you?" he asked the woman.

She smiled, revealing sharp canines.  "Your friends know who I am, at least the lightning fellow does."  She licked her lips.

Electrostatic and the Scoundrel, who had been steadily approaching behind Seraphim, where now within visual range.

"I have found a woman," Seraphim called out to them.  "She says she knows you, Electrostatic."

The electric hero paused as he recognized the Duchess.  "That's no woman," he said.  "That's a vampire!"


*Watch for Scene 2, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

yeah, the Duchess makes an appearance!  Lets get some action!


----------



## MnM_UH (Apr 1, 2003)

*Editorial Note*

Because I would like to finish this Limited Series sometime during my lifespan, I have decided to shorten its run from 12 'issues' to 10.  This means that, after the current issue, there will be only two more.

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.

UH Editor


----------



## MnM_UH (Apr 3, 2003)

*Issue #8 - "Blazing" (Continued)*

Scene 2: "Friendly Fire"

The heroes surrounded the Duchess, who seemed confused and in some disarray.

"I... Where am I?" she asked.

"What sort of ruse is this, villainess?" Seraphim asked.

"What?" the vampire asked, looking up at her would-be foes.  "What am I doing here?  With you?"

Electrostatic fired up his fists with electrical power.  "I say we dust her!"

"Hold on," the Scoundrel cautioned.

The Duchess did not seem in any shape to fight.  "I am not your enemy," she stated.  "Not now, anyway."

"What does that mean?" the Scoundrel demanded.

"Something repelled me from the... from our objective."

"Perhaps you should submit to being our captive, just to be on the safe side," Seraphim suggested.

"I have no need for you!" the vampire screamed.  "The others will succeed where I have failed.  You have no chance, heroes!"

The Duchess bared her claws and gave the heroes an angry look, her eyes blazing with rage.

The heroes backed up in response to the Duchess' new attitude.

"I told you we should dust her," Electrostatic said.  He enveloped himself in electrical energy for defensive purposes.

"You have no chance, Duchess," Seraphim warned.  "There are three of us.  Surely you see that this is unwinnable."

(Seraphim attempts to Intimidate the Duchess.  His Intimidate check is a total of 22 against a DC of 23 -- the Duchess has a Wisdom bonus of +7 and Mental Protection +6 giving the DC number.  The Intimidate check fails.)

"You don't scare me, winged one!" the Duchess called out.

She looked around at her potential foes, and realized that it was futile to fight them.  "I don't have time for this," she said, and became gaseous.  "You'll never stop us, fools."

The Duchess floated away, and the heroes, thinking themselves powerless to stop her, let her go.

"That was weird," Electrostatic said.  "I wonder why she got teleported here."

"Indeed," Seraphim replied.  "It is most curious.  When I arrived at the gate, I saw three other villains: Fang, Mana, and Lodestone.  I wonder where they might be."

The Scoundrel looked up at the maze floating above them.  "What's that in the center of the maze?"

"Hmm... I didn't see that before," Seraphim answered.

Something spherical glowed in the center of the maze, floating in the air along with the rest of the maze.

"I'll go have a look," the angelic hero said and took off, flapping his wings as hard as possible to get some lift.  Flying in Pandemonium was more difficult than on Earth for some reason.  Perhaps it was the denser air, or maybe something beyond normal physics.

He arrived at the yellow glowing sphere, but did not notice anything notable about the object.

"I have no idea what this is, or what it means," Seraphim called out to his allies.

"Touch it," Electrostatic called out.

"Very well," Seraphim replied, first activating his force field.  He reached out with an outstretched hand, and, when he touched the energy sphere, felt power course through him, a feeling unlike anything he had felt before.  Seraphim pulled away before anything happened, but felt as if he was about to slip away, perhaps to be transported somewhere else.

"Everything OK?" the Scoundrel asked.

"Yes," Seraphim responded.  "Something was about to happen.  I'm not sure what.  Almost like I was going to be transported somewhere."

Electrostatic caught something out of the corner of his eye, and turned away from his leader to see three people running down a path that was being formed as they moved.

One of the people was dressed in a yellow bodysuit with a helmet.  Another was a bald, barechested, African-American who flew above his companions.  The third was female, dressed in wild colors and with crazy hair.

"Uh oh," Electrostatic said.  "More guests."

The Scoundrel turned to see what Electrostatic was talking about.  "Who are these people?" he asked.

"OK," the man dressed in yellow said.  "I guess there's more of them than we thought."

The bald man flew toward Electrostatic and the Scoundrel.  "No time like the present," he said.  "I hope you boys like pain!"

"Yeah," the woman replied.  "I sure hope they do!"

When the man in yellow and his female companion stepped onto the huge platform, they split up, trying to flank Electrostatic and the Scoundrel.

The flying man spotted Seraphim near the energy sphere.  "Heads up," he said.  "Here's another one."

Electrostatic and the Scoundrel retreated, and Seraphim, spotting the flying man, assumed a defensive position.

"Hey now," Electrostatic said.  "Just who the hell are you anyway?"

"Not that it matters," the man in yellow replied.  "I'm Acrobat Ace, and my friend here is Sam Wylde.  The flying guy is Puncture Proof.  We're here to kick your butts!"

*Watch for Scene 3, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2003)

looking good man


----------



## MnM_UH (Apr 5, 2003)

*Issue #8 - "Blazing" (Continued)*

Scene 3: "Open-Ended"

Torpedo washed on shore and made his way to Hadley Manor.  It's wasn't a terribly long walk; the manor had its own beachfront.  When he arrived, Torpedo was surprised to find that only Harpy, MorningStar, Iron Dragon, and Pathfinder were there.

"I've returned from Atlantis," he announced.

The others in the room bore concerned looks on their faces.

"... with news on the Chaos Engine and the relationship between Trickster and the Atlanteans," he continued.

Harpy had a steadfast look, the sternest of all of them.  "Seraphim, Electrostatic, and the Scoundrel are gone," she stated.

"What do you mean by gone?" Torpedo demanded.

"Gone, man," MorningStar replied.  "One minute, they're here and the next, poof!"

"Did this happen on the island?" the Atlantean asked.

"Yeah, here's the situation," Iron Dragon replied.  "We found the bad guys -- they were all on the island.  Some of them (I didn't see which ones) used some kind of dimensional gateway to escape.  Seraphim, Scoundrel, and Electrostatic jumped through the gate just before it closed.  I -- I was too slow to make it."

"So what happened to them?" Torpedo asked.

"We have no idea," Pathfinder said.  "I could not determine their location.  They were not on Earth."

"Not on Earth?" Torpedo shot back.  "What does that mean?  They went into space?"

"Well, no," Harpy replied.  "An interdimensional portal would send them into another dimension.  Another reality, if you will."

"This is unbelievable," the Atlantean answered.  "So what now?"

"Now," Harpy said.  "We wait."

**************************************************

"I certainly hope we're not wasting time on these fools," Bombardier said.

Trickster was not amused.  "Everything is going according to my plan," he said.  "Those United Heroes," he said, laughing.  "Just another incarnation of a group that once tried to foil my plans.  They are gone, and so soon will be these futile would-be heroes."

"What dost thou mean?" Cyber-Knight asked.

Trickster swung around in his console chair, away from the large screen he had been facing.  "There was a time, perhaps ten years ago, when another group calling itself the United Heroes were my mortal enemies.  At the time, I was not as experienced as I am now, and I made many mistakes.  This particular group of heroes stopped many of my plans, so I gathered a group of fellow anarchists and we counter-attacked the heroes.  It was back-and-forth until I discovered a way to get rid of them permanently.  I sent them away!"  He laughed.

"Sent them away?" Bombardier asked.  "How?"

"Mana was very helpful in this regard," Trickster replied.  "She and I tricked them into stepping into a portal, and they were sent to another dimension.  Ingenious, if you think about it."

"Um, not to rain on your parade or anything," Surge said.  "But where exactly did she send them?"

"Oh, I don't remember," Trickster replied.  "It's not important.  What matters is that they're gone now, and out of my hair."

"I don't suppose she sent them to Pandemonium," Surge suggested.

"Well, I... I suppose I could ask Mana," Trickster said.  "I really don't remember.  Hmm..."

"It matters little," Cyber-Knight declared.  "Naught shall deter us from ultimate victory."

"Ahem," Surge said.  "I really hate to be a bother.  Wait a minute... no, I dont!  Anyway, what if your old friends met up with our new friends, or our allies for that matter?"

"Any chance they know what we're up to?" Bombardier asked.

Trickster stood up and walked toward a window overlooking the open sea.  "That would be quite troubling," he said.

*Watch for Scene 4, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Allanon (Apr 9, 2003)

Loving every issue... 
After coming this far into the story I just went to the store I bought MnM... and I can't wait to get started. Thanks for a great story hour MnM_UH


----------



## MnM_UH (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments, Allanon.  I just wish I had more time to work on this story.  I've been pretty busy lately with work, school, RL games, etc.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

This is the bestest M&M storyhour ever


----------



## Insight (Apr 10, 2003)

*Editorial Note*

Just wanted to let the readers know I'm now posting under this user name.  I have too many aliases, so I'm consolidating everything into one name.

Now back to your regularly-scheduled programming...


----------



## Allanon (Apr 10, 2003)

AAAaaarrggghhh, and here I thought there was a new addition 

Stop teasing and post


----------



## ZapCap (Apr 11, 2003)

Hey!

My first post! But I just had to say that I've really enjoyed the story hour and was pretty disappointed to hear that we've been cut down to ten issues instead of the proposed twelve. 

The United Heroes bring back that warm fuzzy feeling that I used to get when Mom would buy me an action comic with the grocery order (some time ago now!).

I also wanted to say that the format is really great! Seeing the rules demonstrated along with lively text has encouraged me to buy MnM too! Green Ronin should thank you!

Anyway, us regular readers appreciate the work and want to encourage you. 

Thanks!

ZapCap


----------



## Insight (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm toying with a couple of ideas beyond this Limited Series.  Right now, I'd just like to finish it so it's done.  I know that might not make a lot of sense, but there are a lot of stories that are never finished, so I'd like to be able to say "OK, I'm done."

But that doesn't mean that these characters or settings are going to disappear.  I'm just looking for that first landmark on the voyage.

One reason why I changed the user name was so that I could also branch out and do non-MnM stories too.  One idea I have is to do an 'action movie' story hour.  It should be a lot of fun.  I'm also going to do a 'United Heroes Origins' mini-series when this one has been completed.


----------



## Insight (Apr 11, 2003)

*Issue #8 - "Blazing" (Continued)*

First, I'm going to post the "bad guys" for the upcoming combat.  Here they are:

**************************************************
*Acrobat Ace
Darren Mathers
188 PP*
PL 12; Init +17; Defense 32; Spd 50 Run; ATK +11 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch), +12 Ranged (+9S/L Dam, Razor-Rings); SV Dam +2, Fort +2, Ref +15, Will +3; STR 10, DEX 20, CON 15, INT 13, WIS 12, CHA 16; Hero Points 7.
*Skills*: Acrobatics +26, Balance +21, Bluff +11, Escape Artist +15, Jump +10, Perform +8, and Taunt +13.
*Feats*: All-Out Attack, Attack Finesse, Attack Focus – Ranged, Dodge, Evasion, Expertise, Hero’s Luck, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Instant Stand, Iron Will, Leadership, Lightning Reflexes, Move-By Attack, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Throwing Mastery, and Whirlwind Attack.
*Powers*: Mental Protection +4 [_Source_: Training; _Cost_: 8 PP], Super-Dexterity +4 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 16 PP], and Super-Speed +4 [_Extra_: Spinning (Extra: Blade Storm (Extra: Selective)); _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 40 PP].
*Equipment*: Razor-Rings [Strike – Ranged (Kinetic) +9; _Power Stunt_: Stun or Lethal; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 10 PP].
*Weakness*: None.

**************************************************
*Puncture Proof
Luther McAllister
183 PP*
PL 12; Init +1; Defense 14; Spd 30 Run, 50 Fly; ATK +13 Melee (+9S Dam, Punch), +8 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +9, Fort +14, Ref +4, Will +4; STR 20, DEX 13, CON 20, INT 13, WIS 12, CHA 15; Hero Points 6.
*Skills*: Diplomacy +8, Intimidate +11, Knowledge – Business +10, Listen +5, Profession – CEO +9, Sense Motive +6, and Spot +5.
*Feats*: Aerial Combat, Attack Focus – Unarmed, Detect Magic, Durability, Great Fortitude, Immunity – Critical Hits, Leadership, Move-By Attack, Power Attack, Rapid Healing, Takedown Attack, and Toughness.
*Powers*: Amazing Save – Fortitude +5 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 5 PP], Amazing Save – Reflex +3 [_Source_: Mystical, _Cost_: 3 PP], Amazing Save – Will +3 [_Source_: Training; _Cost_: 3 PP], Flight +10 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 20 PP], Protection +10 [_Extra_: Impervious; _Flaw_: Only against Kinetic attacks; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 20 PP], Regeneration +5 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 10 PP], Super-Constitution +2 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 8 PP], and Super-Strength +4 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 16 PP].
*Equipment*: None.
*Weakness*: None.

**************************************************
*Sam Wylde
No Pseudonym
154 PP*
PL 10; Init +10; Defense 18; Spd 40 Run; ATK +12 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch or Transfer), +12 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +5, Fort +5, Ref +8, Will +2; STR 10, DEX 18, CON 17, INT 12, WIS 14, CHA 15; Hero Points 5.
*Skills*: Acrobatics +10, Bluff +4, Disable Device +6, Escape Artist +10, Hide +10, Intimidate +5, Jump +6, Listen +11, Move Silently +10, Open Locks +12, Sleight of Hand +7, Spot +11, and Survival +8(14 for Tracking).
*Feats*: Attack Finesse, Great Fortitude, Improved Init, Lightning Reflexes, Talented (Disable Device & Open Locks), Talented (Hide & Move Silently), Toughness, and Track.
*Powers*: Force Field +5 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 5 PP], Super-Senses +6 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 12 PP], Super-Speed +2 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 12 PP], and Transfer +8 [Ability Scores & Powers; _Extras_: Additional Attribute, All Attributes of Category, Up to 4 PP/Level in Cost; _Flaw_: Transfer Weakness; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 48 PP].
*Equipment*: None.
*Weakness*: Berserker.


----------



## Insight (Apr 16, 2003)

*Issue #8 - "Blazing" (Continued)*

Scene 4: "Paradigm in Flux" - Combat Round 1

_Note: I've done a little formatiing change for the combat text.  I hope eveyone likes it._

{First thing to take care of is initiative, of course.  Electrostatic gets 26, the Scoundrel gets 31, and Seraphim gets 13, while Acrobat Ace gets 33, Puncture Proof gets 14, and Sam Wylde gets 18.  The order then is: Acrobat Ace, The Scoundrel, Electrostatic, Sam Wylde, Puncture Proof, and Seraphim.}

*************************************************

Acrobat Ace looked at his companion.  "Sam," he said.  "You know what to do..."  With that, the pair split up.

"So, let's see here," Acrobat Ace said as he cross the field of battle with ease, jumping here and there.  "Who wants to be first?"  He produced a razor-sharp metal ring from his bracers and, with great dexterity, flung it at his speed toward the Scoundrel.

"Hey watch it," the Scoundrel replied, easily sidestepping the attack.  "You could hurt someone with that."

{Acrobat Ace assigns +1 to his DEF (Dodge), and uses a Free Action to activate Leadership.  Using All-Out Attack, Ace lowers his DEF by 3 and increases his Attack Roll by 3.  As a Half Action, he moves 50' to get within range, and uses another Half Action to throw a Razor-Ring at the Scoundrel (DEF 28), but misses with 21.}

"Speaking of hurting someone," the Scoundrel said as he balanced himself, the hero drew his mystic Hellfire Pistols and aimed them at his bounding foe.  "How about a taste of these babies?"  The Scoundrel fired twin fiery blasts at Acrobat Ace, who deftly and with little effort evaded both missiles.

{The Scoundrel assigns +1 to his DEF (Dodge) and draws his Hellfire Pistols as a Free Action.  He takes a 5' step, and then, as a Full Action, takes two shots at Acrobat Ace (DEF 30), missing twice with 23 and 20.}

_This guy sure has some moves,_ Electrostatic realized.  _But so do I._  The electric hero powered himself up and took an alternate tack en route to Acrobat Ace.  When he was in position, Electrostatic fired a lightning bolt just where Acrobat Ace was standing, but the foe saw Electrostatic coming and jumped straight up, dodging the blast.

"C'mon guys," Acrobat Ace said.  "You're gonna have to try harder than that."

{Electrostatic assigns +1 to his DEF (Dodge) and uses a Free Action to activate his Energy Field.  As a Half Action, he moves 20' toward Acrobat Ace, and then as another Half Action, fires his Energy Blast at Acrobat Ace (DEF 30), missing with 28.}

Sam Wylde grinned as she noted her opponents' actions so far.  They seemed disinterested in waht she was doing, which served her purposes all the more.  Her hands tingled with power and excitement as she approached Electrostatic and the Scoundrel.  _The one with the hat,_ she thought.  _He's mine._

{Sam Wylde activates her Force Field as a Free Action.  She then uses a Full Round Action to move 75' toward Electrostatic and the Scoundrel.}

Up top, near the maze and the glowing sphere in its center, things were also heating up.  Puncture Proof took the most direct route toward his target, the angelic Seraphim, who had not even drawn his weapon as of yet.

"You look like an angel," Puncture Proof pointed out.  "But I know better.  You're another one of the goons he sent in here for the Paradigm Flux Generator, huh?  Inventive son of a gun, ain't he?"  The flying Puncture Proof barreled into Seraphim, who was caught a little off-guard and smashed into a maze wall behind him.

The blast was not enough to knock him out cold, but Seraphim realized Puncture Proof was nearly his equal in combat.

{Puncture Proof assigns +1 to his Attack Rolls (Aerial Combat), and adds +5 to his Damage while taking -5 from his Attack Rolls (Power Attack) for this round.  He charges 15' at Seraphim (DEF 19), but misses with 15.  Puncture Proof spends a Hero Point to re-roll, and this time hits with 22.  Seraphim needs to make a Damage save (DC 19), and fails with 11.  Seraphim spends a Hero Point to re-roll the save, and this time succeeds with 25.  Using Move-By Attack, Puncture Proof continues another 45' past Seraphim after the attack.}

"I do not know who may have sent you here," Seraphim said as he drew his sword.  "But I will do everything in my heavenly power to send you back from whence you came!"

He looked down at his allies.  "Electro, Scoundrel," he said.  "Spread out.  They might have area attacks."

"As for you," Seraphim said to Puncture Proof, "I will show you and your master Trickster the error of your ways!"

{Seraphim uses a Free Action to activate his Leadership, and assigns +1 to his DEF (Aerial Combat).  He uses a Half Action to draw his Sword of Truth, and another Half Action to attempt to Intimidate Puncture Proof.  Seraphim gets 20 (DC 14), and succeeds, but strangely, Puncture Proof does not comply...}

This ends Combat Round 1.

*Watch for Round 2, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Insight (Apr 16, 2003)

*Issue #8 - "Blazing" (Continued)*

Scene 4: "Paradigm in Flux" - Combat Round 2

"You guys are nuts," Acrobat Ace points out.  "You leader told you to spread out.  Oh well..."   He moved into position, and then spun at great speed, razor-sharp metal rings flying from the spinning Acrobat Ace in all directions.

"Neat trick," Electrostatic noted.  "But I'm too quick for that."  He easily evaded three or four flying objects.

The Scoundrel's overcoat caught a few shards, but was pretty much OK as well.

As Acrobat Ace stopped spinning, he took at look at his foes.  "You two are almost as quick as I am.  Imagine that."

{Acrobat Ace sets his All-Out Attack back to 0.  As a Half Action, he uses his Blade Storm (Super Speed Power Stunt) on Electrostatic and the Scoundrel.  Both get Reflex saves (DC 19).  Electrostatic gets 30 and the Scoundrel gets 25, both succeed, so the damage mod is halved.  Electrostatic ignores the attack, since the new damage bonus (+5) is less than his Protection (+8).  The Scoundrel uses Evasion, so he gets a Reflex save (DC 20) against the damage, and succeeds with 21 -- no effect.}

_I'm getting a little tired of this character's banter,_ the Scoundrel thought.  He fired off two more shots at the leaping Acrobat Ace, but both blasts missed their target.  _Wouldn't be so bad if he weren't so damn smug._

{The Scoundrel takes a 5' step as a Free Action, and then, as a Full Round Action, fires both Hellfire Pistols at Acrobat Ace (DEF 33), missing with 16 and 17.}

Out of the corner of his eye, Electrostatic saw Sam Wylde approaching from behind.  "Look out," he said to the Scoundrel.  "I think the lady has her eye on you, tough guy."  Electrostatic took off like a shot, aiming directly for a spot near the edge of the floating platform, but not too close for comfort.  He raised his arm, and fired another lightning bolt toward Acrobat Ace, but the agile foe, seeing the attack, hand-planted himself out of the way.

{Electrostatic gets a Spot check (DC 18 for Hide) to see Sam Wylde coming, and succeeds with 19.  As a Half Action, Electrostatic moves 40' away from Sam Wylde, and then as another Half Action, fires his Energy Blast at Acrobat Ace (DEF 33), missing with 18.}

A look of insanity crossed Sam Wylde's face.  "You're mine!" she screamed as she charged toward the Scoundrel, who barely had time to evade her grabbing hands.

"Keep your hands to yourself, lady," he said in response, rolling out of the way, but ending up on his feet.

{Sam Wylde charges 40' at the Scoundrel (DEF 29), but misses with 26.}

Puncture Proof was confused, and did not understand why this villain would think he and his companions were with Trickster, his hated enemy.  Unless...

"You're trying to play mind games with me, huh?" he demanded of Seraphim.  "I'm on to those tricks.  They don't work on me anymore.  You three are the ones with Trickster.  You're here to steal the Paradigm Flux Generator."

With both fists pointing the way, Puncture Proof flew straight at Seraphim, trying to knock his foe into the glowing cylinder just feet behind the winged hero.  Puncture Proof's lunge failed, and he almost flew into the sphere himself.

{Puncture Proof adds +3 to his Damage while subtracting -3 from his Attack Roll (Power Attack) and tries to ram Seraphim (DEF 22) into the glowing sphere, but misses with 16.  Puncture Proof now must make a Reflex save (DC 15) to avoid running into the sphere, and succeeds with 22.  Using Move-By Attack, Puncture Proof flies another 35' after the attack.}

"You speak in riddles, bald one," Seraphim replied.  "It is you who are here on a mission of thievery, and I am here to disprove your lies.  The Sword of Truth shall remove all doubt!"

Seraphim's glowing weapon held high, the angelic hero flew straight at Puncture Proof and laid into the opponent, slashing Puncture Proof's costume, and slightly injuring the nigh-invulnerable metahuman.

"That almost hurt," Puncture Proof replied.

Seraphim was surprised that his foe was not paralyzed, as what should have happened had Puncture Proof been lying.  Perhaps there was some truth to his combatant's story.  But how could that be?

{Seraphim uses a Free Action for Leadership, and the charges 25' at Puncture Proof (DEF 12 due to charge this round), and hits with 30.  Puncture Proof gets a Damage save (DC 19), and fails with 15.  Puncture Proof takes a Stun Hit.  Using Move-By Attack, Seraphim flies another 20' after the attack.}


This ends Combat Round 2.

*Watch for Round 3, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Insight (Apr 16, 2003)

*Issue #8 - "Blazing" (Continued)*

Scene 4: "Paradigm in Flux" - Combat Round 3

"Sam," Acrobat Ace yelled across the field of battle.  "Stay there.  I've got an idea."

He ran behind the Scoundrel, who was too busy fending off the fearsome Sam Wylde to notice Acrobat Ace behind him until it was too late.  Ace grabbed for one of the Scoundrel's Hellfire Pistols, and swiped it before the Scoundrel noticed it was gone.  After taking the weapon, Acrobat Ace flipped over the Scoundrel and bounced away behind Sam Wylde.

"Nice toy," Acrobat Ace remarked.

{Acrobat Ace uses a Free Action for leadership, and also assigns +3 to his Attack Roll, with a -3 penalty to his Defense (All-Out Attack).  Using a Half Action, Acrobat Ace gets behind the Scoundrel to flank, then with another Half Action, attempts to Disarm the Scoundrel.  This is an opposed check, using attack rolls.  Acrobat Ace gets a total of 33 vs. the Scoundrel's 20.  Acrobat Ace ends up with one of the Scoundrel's Hellfire Pistols.  Using Move-By Attack, Acrobat Ace moves another 25' to complete his "attack".}

"What the --" the Scoundrel stammered as he noticed the Hellfire Pistol missing from his left hand.  "You little..."  He thought to fire at the thief who had just stolen one of his precious pistols, but the Scoundrel was still more concerned about this Sam Wylde character, who had not yet shown her powers.

"I've still got one," the Scoundrel pointed out.  "And that's good enough."

He fired his Hellfire Pistol, plinking Sam Wylde sqaure in the chest.  The raging Wylde staggered, but did not fall.

{The Scoundrel, as a Half Action, moves 20' away from Sam Wylde.  As another Half Action, he fires his remaining Hellfire Pistol at Sam Wylde (DEF 16 due to charge), and hits with 18.  Sam Wylde gets a Damage save (DC 17), but fails with 12 and takes a Lethal Hit.}

"Right behind ya, Scoundrel," Electrostatic announced as he slid right next to his ally.  "Let's keep the lady off-balance.  We can take her out, and then work on the others."

Pointing his index finger, Electrostatic emitted a yellow lightning bolt that buried itself in Sam Wylde's chest, almost exactly where the Scoundrel's fiery round had struck her.  She screamed out in agony.

{Electrostatic moves 40' toward Sam Wylde as a Half Action and then as another Half Action, fires his Energy Blast at her (DEF 16), hitting with 18.  Sam Wylde gets a Damage save (DC 20), but fails with 7.  She spends a Hero Point to re-roll, and this time gets 15, so she takes a Stun Hit.}

"Gang up on me, will ya?" Wylde demanded.  "Lightning boy, I've got something for ya!"

Rage now commanding her every move, Sam Wylde wanted nothing more than vengeance on her most recent attacker, Electrostatic.  She became a creature of pure emotion, gained speed and fury, and bore down on the electric hero like a runaway freight train.

"Hey, watch it," he replied, trying to dodge Sam Wylde's lunge, but she caught him right on the neck, and drained nearly all the power and energy from him.  Electrostatic fell helpless in a heap, and Sam Wylde's body now coursed with electrical energy.

"Now you see the foolishness of resisting us," Wylde announced, her eyes wide with rage and malice.

{Sam Wylde now has to resist her Beserker weakness.  She attempts a Will save (DC 20), and fails with a natural 1.  She charges Electrostatic (DEF 30), and hits with a natural 20 to Transfer his powers and ability scores.  Sam Wylde must first attempt a Damage save (DC 20) against Electrostatic's Energy Field, and succeeds with 21.  Electrostatic gets a Will save (DC 18) to resist, but fails with 13.  He spends a Hero Point to re-roll, but still fails with 15.  Sam Wylde Transfers all of Electrostatic's Ability Scores and Powers, up to +8 modifier, except for Super-Speed, which is more powerful than she can Transfer.  Because she has Transfer Weakness as a Flaw, Sam Wylde also transfers ability score mods lower than her own, and gains Electrostatic's Susceptibility to Water.}

"Go Sam," Puncture Proof added, taking a swing at Seraphim, as both fliers hovered a bit in place to enable melee contact.  The attempt missed, leaving Puncture Proof to wonder at the agility demonstrated by the angelic hero.

{Puncture Proof adds +3 to Damage, and -3 to Attack (Power Attack).  He punches Seraphim (DEF 22), but misses with 14.}

"She is injured," Seraphim called out to the Scoundrel and Electrostatic.  "Perhaps if you combine your efforts on her, she can be brought down."

"As for you, minion of evil," Seraphim said, turning his attention to Puncture Proof.  "Trickster will not get his Paradigm Flux Generator this day, and I take grave personal offense that you would question my honesty and personal honor.  It is indeed you who are seeking to steal the generator, and it is you who will pay for your acts of evil!"

Seraphim swung his Sword of Truth, which glanced off Puncture Proof's ducking head, leaving a trail of divine power in its wake.

{Seraphim uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He attempts to Intimidate Puncture Proof (DC 15) and succeeds with 26.  At the same time, Seraphim attacks Puncture Proof (DEF 14) with the Sword of Truth, and hits with 23.  Puncture Proof gets a Damage save (DC 19), and succeeds with 21.}


This ends Combat Round 3.

*Watch for Round 4, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Insight (Apr 16, 2003)

*Issue #8 - "Blazing" (Continued)*

Scene 4: "Paradigm in Flux" - Combat Round 4

"See how you like it, villain," Acrobat Ace said, firing the Scoundrel's swiped Hellfire Pistol back at its owner.  Seeing it coming, the Scoundrel dodged out of the way, but was none too pleased to have his own weapon used against him.

{Acrobat Ace uses a Free Action on Leadership, and uses All-Out Attack to add +3 to Attack, and taking a -3 penalty to Defense.  He fires the Hellfire Pistol at the Scoundrel (DEF 29), but misses with 25.}

_How humiliating,_ the Scoundrel realized.  _I'd love to wipe that smirk off his face, but 'Lectro needs my help._  He raised the one pistol still in his position and fired it at the newly-energized Sam Wylde, who did nothing to evade the shot.  The fiery blast hit Wylde in the back, but did nothing other than get her attention.

"You're kidding, right?" she asked sarcastically.

{The Scoundrel fires his Hellfire Pistol at Sam Wylde (DEF 21 due to charge last round and new mods) and hits with 30.  She doesn't need to make a Damage save because the damage bonus of the Hellfire Pistol (+7) is less than her combined Force Field and Protection (+10).}

"Ugh," Electrostatic grunted as he got to his feet.  He looked up to see the gloating Sam Wylde, now enjoying hew new powers.  She didn't even seem to notice Electrostatic run off, albeit a little slower than he would normally have moved.  _I've got to get away,_ he realized.  _I'm in no shape to fight any of these guys right now.  I could barely power a lightbulb right now!_

{Electrostatic double moves for a total of 60' away from Sam Wylde as his action this round.}

When she saw that her quarry was trying to escape, Sam gave chase.  "Oh no," she said.  "I'm not done with you yet!"  She fired a blast of electrical energy that nailed Electrostatic square in the back, dropping him to the ground.  She laughed maniacally and turned to face the rest of her foes.

{Sam Wylde, as a Half Action, moves 30' toward Electrostatic.  She fires her Energy Blast at Electrostatic (DEF now 21) and hits with a natural 20.  A roll of 27 confirms the critical hit.  Electrostatic gets a Reflex save (Evasion) DC 28 against the attack, and fails with 17.  Electrostatic takes a Stun Hit and is Unconscious.  1 point of Transfer goes back to Electrostatic, and Sam Wylde's transferred attributes lose a point/rank.}

"You know what," Puncture Proof said after mulling it over, "I believe you.  I don't know why, but there's something about you, wings.  Maybe we are on the same side."

"What do you mean?" Seraphim demanded.  "That cannot be.  You must have been sent here by Trickster to stop us."

"We were sent here by Trickster alright," Puncture Proof replied.  "But not of our own volition.  We were his enemies, before he tricked us into coming to Pandemonium and getting trapped here."

"If that's true," Seraphim said, "We need to stop this immediately."

"Agreed," Puncture Proof replied.  "Ace," he called out.  "End hostilities!"

Acrobat Ace looked up at his ally, trying to gauge whether or not Puncture Proof was being mentally controlled, or if this was the real deal.  "What?"

"I said end hostilities," Puncture Proof replied.  "They're good guys."

Seraphim flew toward the Scoundrel.  "He is correct," he called out.  "We are all against Trickster.  This was a simple mistunderstanding."

"Tell that to S.W.," Acrobat Ace replied.  "She's all lathered up now."

{Puncture Proof attempts a Diplomacy check on Seraphim, getting at total of 28.  Seraphim opposes with Sense Motive, but only gets 18, so he goes along with things.}

Seraphim flew down to the enraged Sam Wylde, hovering above her just slightly.  "Stand down, madam," he said calmly.

She looked into the eyes that spoke a true wisdom, and felt her will to fight drain from her.  "What -- What's going on?" she asked.

"All will be revealed shortly," he replied.  "I promise you that."

{Seraphim takes a Half Action to fly down to Sam Wylde and then attempts a Diplomacy check (DC 20) to calm her Berserk state.  He succeeds with 26, so she stands down.}

"You right about that, Seraphim," a female voice called out.  Everyone looked upwards, where the voice had come from, and saw the Duchess, standing atop a maze wall, along with Mana, Lodestone, and Fang.

"All will be revealed soon," the Duchess said.  "Only you fools will be stuck in here, powerless to stop us!"

Mana opened up a portal to the plane of mortals, and she, the Duchess, and Fang stepped through, leaving only Lodestone.

"Oh, and in case you were wondering," Lodestone said.  "Yes, we found what we were looking for."  He held up a small glowing metal object, the Paradigm Flux Generator.  "See ya," he said, stepping through the gateway as it closed.



*This Ends Issue #8, "Blazing".*
*Watch for Issue #9, "Inferno", Coming Soon!*


----------



## jonrog1 (Apr 16, 2003)

I.  Love.  This.


----------



## Insight (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks.  Glad you like it.


----------



## FTracer (Apr 16, 2003)

greating reading at work ;-)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2003)

Arrrrgh, they must have removed my subscribed threads... or I would have chimed in sooner... Loving it, and now getting caught up on my fave storyhour


----------



## Insight (Apr 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Arrrrgh, they must have removed my subscribed threads... or I would have chimed in sooner... Loving it, and now getting caught up on my fave storyhour  *




I was wondering about that...  I hoped you hadn't given up considering I took nearly a week to post the fight.


----------



## Allanon (Apr 18, 2003)

We need more!!!


----------



## Insight (Apr 20, 2003)

*Issue #9 - "Inferno"*

Scene 1: "Back at the Homestead"

Note: I'm making some changes to the posted versions of the characters in the story.  I'm switching from a 3:1 ratio of skillsP to a ratio of 2:1.  That will force changes on nearly every character.  I am also making a few changes to coincide with Green Ronin's errata.  I will post the new versions soon.
-  editor

Harpy stood in the study, along with Torpedo, Iron Dragon, Pathfinder, and MorningStar, all with plaintive faces.

"So what exactly are we supposed to do now?" MorningStar asked after a long pause.

"They must be close to constructing that terrible device," Pathfinder added.  "We must do whatever we can to prevent a full-scale war between the nations of the world and the Atlanteans."

"Such a war benefits no one," Torpedo stated.  "Only the villains of the world stand to gain from the Chaos Engine."

Harpy turned to face her fellow teammates.  "That is precisely what Trickster and his fiends are counting on," she said.  

"Can you see what's going on over at the island?" MorningStar asked of Pathfinder.

"I can see only what has already transpired," Pathfinder replied.  "And even then, I must be at the location in question.  Unfortunately, my vision is somewhat limited in this capacity."

"Our only recourse may be to wait for our allies' arrival," Iron Dragon said.  "If indeed they ever come back..."

"They'll come back," MorningStar said.  "I just know it."

"I echo your sentiment, MorningStar," Pathfinder commented.  "The spirits are with us.  Our allies were able to make it through that gate before it closed, and thus afforded the opportunity to make a difference.  I can only believe that this opportunity will bear fruit."

Torpedo stood, and joined Harpy near the large bay window that gave some light to the somewhat stuffy chamber.  "If the villains return with whatever they needed -- and I have to assume it's the Paradigm Flux Generator -- it will be a short time before the Chaos Engine is completed.  Trickster and his allies will then be able to cause all sorts of 'natural' disasters all over the globe."

"Do we have any idea how long it will take to finish constructing the Chaos Engine once they return?" Harpy asked.

"It's difficult to say," the Atlantean replied.  "I would have a better idea if I were sure how close the engine was to completion."

"Wait," MorningStar said.  "Why do you think those bad guys went after the Paradigm thingy?"

Torpedo smiled.  "It is the only piece that has never been seen since the Chaos Engine was dismantled.  Logic dictates that Trickster somehow learned the Paradigm Flux Generator's location and sent his operatives to get it."

"What if there are more pieces yet to be obtained?" Iron Dragon asked.  "We may yet have more time."

"Hmm," Torpedo mused.  "Perhaps I should go to the island again.  They have most likely constructed the Chaos Engine there."

"I don't know," Harpy replied.  "There are still five or six villains still on the island.  It's very dangerous."

"Danger or not," Torpedo said, "I must go.  We need to know how close Trickster is to completing the Chaos Engine."

"What if we took the hydrofoil out to maybe a mile away from the island?" MorningStar asked.  "That way, we'll be within range for Torp's radio, and we'll know quickly when Seraphim and the fellas return."

"An excellent idea," Pathfinder said.  "What do you say, Harpy?"

"Let's get the hydrofoil ready," she replied.  "I want to be on the water in half an hour."

**************************************************

"How long is this supposed to take, fearless leader?" Bombardier asked.

Trickster turned from the window overlooking the open sea.  "You are far too impatient, my grenade-tossing friend," he replied.  "Pandemonium is quite unnatural, as I'm sure you understand.  Its rules are... quite unreliable.  Mana and the others will be back soon.  I can feel it."

"If only we hadst slain the intruders," Cyber-Knight said.  "Their deaths would have surely sealed our ultimate victory."

"Yeah, sure," Bombardier replied.  "You've got a lot more confidence in this plan than I do, CK."

Cyber-Knight drew his sword.  "If thou hath any doubt, mayhap thou art a spy or worse -- a traitor!"

Bombardier backed up, giving Cyber-Knight a wide berth.  "Hey, hold on.  Wait a minute."

Cyber-Knight threw a glance at Trickster, whose body language gave away nothing.  The villainous leader smirked a bit.

The armored villain pointed his vibrating blade at Bombardier.  "Submit to me, craven fool."

{Cyber-Knight attempts an Intimidate check, getting a total of 21, but needs a total of 24 to affect Bombardier, so nothing happens.}

Bombarder, on the other hand, slyly palmed a Neural Bomb and held it behind his back.  Seeing this, Trickster backed out of the chamber, leaving the squabbling villains to their own devices.

{Bombardier attempts Sleight of Hand to conceal his drawing the grenade.  His check is 18, opposed by the Spot checks of Trickster and Cyber-Knight.  Trickster gets gets 25, while Cyber-Knight gets 11.  Trickster sees the grenade, while Cyber-Knight does not.}

"I'm not afraid of you," Bombardier said.  "But I am no traitor.  I dare you to prove otherwise."

"I shouldst draw every drop of blood from you," Cyber-Knight said, sheathing his Vibrosword.  "But I can see that thou art not a traitor, lest thine cowardice be now shown."

Cyber-Knight turned away from Bombardier and faced the window, looking for Trickster.  "Whither Trickster, prithee?"

{Bombardier tosses the Neural Bomb at Cyber-Knight, who isn't aware, so he doesn't get a Reflex save to resist.  Cyber-Knight must make a Will save (DC 16) to resist the effect, but fails with 12.  Bombardier steps just out of the area of effect, so he doesn't need to make a save or anything.  Cyber-Knight is frozen in place.}

"Fool," Bombardier said as he left the room.  "Now where did Surge and Barracuda go?"


*Watch for Scene 2, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Insight (Apr 21, 2003)

*Editorial Stuff (One of Three)*

_Here is the first installment of the new character designs.  They are very similar to the old stats, but like I said earlier, I am going from a 3:1 to 2:1 SkillsP ratio, and I am also conforming to the new errata from Green Ronin.  I have also changed the stat blocks to include the ranks in each skill._

*Part One of Three: United Heroes -- Current*
***************************************

*Electrostatic
Jeremy Rhodes
155 PP*
PL 10; Init +15; Defense 29; Spd 40 Run; BAB +6; ATK +6 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch), +12 Ranged (+10S Dam, Energy Blast); SV Dam +4, Fort +4, Ref +15, Will +1; STR 10, DEX 20, CON 18, INT 10, WIS 12, CHA 10; Hero Points 5.

*Skills*: Acrobatics (6) +15, Computers (6) +6, Disable Device (3) +3, Drive (3)  +12, Language (English and German), Profession – Repairman (3) +4, Repair (6) +6, and Sense Motive (2) +3.

*Feats*: Attack Focus – Ranged, Dodge, Evasion, Immunity – Energy (Electricity), Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Point Blank Shot, and Precise Shot.

*Powers*: Amazing Save – Reflex +2 [_Source_: Mutation (Quickness); _Cost_: 2 PP], Energy Control - Electricity +8 [_Extras_: Energy Blast (Electrical) +8 and Energy Field (Electrical) +8; _Power Stunt_: Drain Energy (Electrical); _Source_: Mutation (Electrical Control); _Cost_: 34 PP], Protection +8 [_Source_: Mutation (Negative Energy Field); _Cost_: 16 PP], Super-Dexterity +4 [_Source_: Mutation (Quickness); _Cost_: 16 PP], and Super-Speed +2 [_Source_: Mutation (Quickness); _Cost_: 12 PP].

*Equipment*: None.

*Weakness*: Susceptible (Immersion in Water).

*Physical Description*: In his hero guise, Electrostatic wears a blue, skin-tight bodysuit with yellow lightning bolts on the chest, emanating from the center, and going out to the arms and legs.  The same pattern appears on the back of the costume.  The mask covers the eyes and top of the head, revealing only the nose, mouth, and chin.  The edges of the mask are jagged, going along with the lightning bolt motif.  Electrostatic’s costume features white gloves and boots, and the edges of these are also jagged.  Electrostatic is Caucasian, and 17 years old.  He stands 5’9” and weighs 160 lbs.  When unmasked, his medium-length blond hair and blue eyes are revealed.
***************************************

*Harpy
Tabitha Harper
155 PP*
PL 10; Init +3; Defense 18; Spd 30 Run; BAB +4; ATK +4 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch), +9 Ranged (+6S Dam (Will), Mental Blast); SV Dam +1, Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +12; STR 10, DEX 16, CON 12, INT 10, WIS 18, CHA 20; Hero Points 6.

*Skills*: Bluff (7) +14, Concentration (2) +7, Diplomacy (7) +14, Gather Information (3) +8, Intimidate (2) +9, Perform (2) +7, and Sense Motive (7) +13.

*Feats*: Attack Focus – Mental, Attractive, Dodge, Evasion, Fame, Hero’s Luck, Indomitable Will, Inspire, Iron Will, Leadership, Lightning Reflexes, Power Immunity, Psychic Awareness, Talented (Bluff & Diplomacy), and Talented (Intimidate & Sense Motive).

*Powers*: Amazing Save – Will +6 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 6 PP], Mental Blast +6 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 18 PP], Mental Protection +4 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 8 PP], Mind Control +10 [_Extra_: Mind Blank; _Flaws_: Only Male Humans and Limited – Pheromones; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP], Super-Charisma +2 [_Flaw_: Only Works on Male Humans; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 2 PP], and Telepathy +8 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 16 PP].

*Equipment*: None.

*Physical Description*: In her hero guise, Harpy wears a very skimpy costume, consisting of a red and white bra-top, a lacy chemise covering on the torso, red and white bikini shorts, oversized thigh-high red and white boots, and red and white gloves that go to the wrist.  Since Harpy does not maintain a secret identity, she does not wear a mask (she doesn’t want to conceal her beauty).  Harpy is Caucasian and 20 years old.  She has shoulder-length jet-black hair and steely blue eyes.  She is 5’11” and weighs 130 lbs.
***************************************

*Iron Dragon
An Leung Lee
155 PP*
PL 10; Init +8; Defense 20; Spd 30 Run; BAB +9; ATK +14 Melee (+14S Dam, Punch or Kick), +13 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +6, Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +4; STR 18, DEX 18, CON 18, INT 12, WIS 14, CHA 10; Hero Points 5.

*Skills*: Acrobatics (3) +7, Balance (3) +7, Concentration (8) +13, Hide (3) +7, Jump (2) +6, Listen (3) +5, Move Silently (3) +7, Sense Motive (2) +4, and Spot (3) +5. 

*Feats*: Attack Focus – Unarmed, Dodge, Evasion, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack, Rapid Healing, Rapid Takedown, Skill Focus – Concentration, Takedown Attack, Toughness, and Trance.

*Powers*: Amazing Save – Reflex +3 [_Source_: Training; _Cost_: 3 PP], Corrosion +10 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 10 PP], Mental Protection +4 [_Source_: Training; _Cost_: 8 PP], Protection +6 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 12 PP], and Strike (Melee – Kinetic) +10 [_Flaw_: Requires Concentration Check (DC 20); _Source_: Training; _Cost_: 10 PP].

*Equipment*: None.

*Physical Description*: In his hero guise, Iron Dragon wears a dark grey bodysuit, with a white headband, no gloves, and no shoes, with a white sash.  His mask covers the entire head.  On the mask’s forehead, there is a Chinese character, meaning “Strength”.  Iron Dragon is of Asian origin, and is 27 years old.  He stands 6’1”, weighs 225 lbs., has a shaven head, and brown eyes.
***************************************

*MorningStar
Sarah Wenders
156 PP*
PL 10; Init +6; Defense 20; Spd 30 Run, 40 Fly; BAB +4; ATK +5 Melee (+6L Dam, Fiery Touch), +6 Ranged (+8L Dam, Energy Blast); SV Dam +1, Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +1; STR 12, DEX 15, CON 12, INT 10, WIS 13, CHA 16; Hero Points 5.

*Skills*: Craft -- Visual Arts (3)  +3, Drive (2) +4, Hide (2) +4, Knowledge -- Art History (2) +3, Move Silently (2) +4, Profession – Artist (2) +3, and Spot (2) +3.

*Feats*: Aerial Combat, Far Shot, Immunity – Energy (Fire), Improved Initiative, Move-By Attack, Point Blank Shot, Power Immunity, and Precise Shot.

*Powers*: Energy Control – Fire +8 [_Extras_: Energy Blast (_Extras_: Area and Selective) and Energy Field; _Power Stunt_: Drain Energy; _Source_: Psionics (Pyrokinesis); _Cost_: 50 PP], Flight +8 [_Source_: Psionics (Telekinesis); _Cost_: 16 PP], Force Field +10 [_Source_: Psionics (Telekinesis); _Cost_: 10 PP], Incorporeal +5 [Cold Attacks Affect MorningStar Normally; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP], and Strike (Melee – Fire) +5L [_Source_: Psionics (Pyrokinesis); _Cost_: 10 PP].

*Equipment*: None.

*Weakness*: Vulnerable to Cold Attacks.

*Physical Description*: In her hero guise, MorningStar wears a white form fitting bodysuit, with red and yellow flames on the neckline, gloves, and boots, and a mask that covers most of her face, revealing only her nose and mouth, and the top of the head.  She often emits harmless flames that make the costume look more intimidating.  MorningStar’s costume has small cutouts in several strategic locations.  She is of Caucasian origin, and is 17 years old.  She stands 5’6”, weighs 115 lbs., has fire engine red hair, and green eyes.
***************************************

*Pathfinder
Johnny Whitecrow
136 PP*
PL 8; Init +2; Defense 18; Spd 30 Run; BAB +3; ATK +3 Melee (+6L Dam, Coyote Knife), +5 Ranged (+6L Dam, SuperX Crossbow); SV Dam +2, Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +5; STR 10, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 13, WIS 16, CHA 10; Hero Points 4.

*Skills*: Climb (2) +2, Concentration (3) +6, Hide (2) +4, Jump (2) +2, Listen (6) +19, Move Silently (2) +4, Search (6) +15, Spot (6) +19, Survival (6) +9(17), and Swim (2) +2.

*Feats*: Expertise, Improved Disarm, Iron Will, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Scent, Skill Focus (Survival), Talented (Listen and Spot), and Track.

*Powers*: Mental Protection +5 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP], Microscopic Vision +2 [_Source_: Mutation (Enhanced Senses); _Cost_: 2 PP], Postcognition +6 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 18 PP], Super-Senses +8 [_Source_: Mutation (Enhanced Senses); _Cost_: 16 PP], and Telescopic Sense (Vision) +5 [_Source_: Mutation (Enhanced Senses); _Cost_: 5 PP].

*Equipment*: Coyote Knife [Strike (Melee) +6; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 6 PP], Magical Breastplate [Protection +6; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 6 PP], and SuperX Crossbow [Strike (Ranged) +6; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 6 PP].

*Weakness*: Quirk (Afraid to Fly).

*Physical Description*: In his hero guise, Pathfinder wears a traditional Navajo feathered headdress, leather pants, and a magical breastplate composed of eagle bones and feathers.  He carries a large magical knife on his hip, as well as a crossbow and quiver of bolts on his back.  Pathfinder does not wear a mask, gloves, or boots.  He is of Native American origin, and is 31 years old.  He stands 5’9”, weighs 170 lbs., has long black hair, and brown eyes.
***************************************

*The Scoundrel
True Identity Unknown
150 PP*
PL 10; Init +14; Defense 28; Spd 45 Run; BAB +7; ATK +9 Melee (+2S Dam, Punch), +12 Ranged (+7L Dam, Hellfire Pistols); SV Dam +1, Fort +4, Ref +15, Will +1; STR 14, DEX 20, CON 12, INT 12, WIS 12, CHA 14; Hero Points 5.

*Skills*: Acrobatics (3) +10, Balance (1) +8, Climb (1) +3, Drive (2) +9, Escape Artist (3) +10, Hide (5) +12, Jump (2) +4, Language (English, German, and Tibetan), Listen (1) +2, Medicine (2) +3, Move Silently (5) +12, Open Lock (3) +10, Pilot (3) +10, Search (2) +3, Sense Motive (2) +3, Sleight of Hand (2) +9, Spot (1) +2, and Survival (2) +3.

*Feats*: Ambidexterity, Attack Focus (Ranged), Dodge, Evasion, Immunity – Aging, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, and Two-Weapon Fighting.

*Powers*: Amazing Save – Fortitude +3 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 3 PP], Amazing Save – Reflex +3 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 3 PP], Combat Sense +10 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 10 PP], Super-Dexterity +2 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 8 PP], and Super-Speed +3 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 18 PP].

*Equipment*: Hellfire Pistols (2) [Strike (Ranged – Energy/Fire) +7; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 14 PP] and Jade Mask [Blind-Fight and Blind-Sight; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 2 PP].

*Weakness*: Amnesia (Cannot Remember Origin of Powers or Recent Events).

*Physical Description*: In his hero guise, the Scoundrel appears in a leather trench coat, wearing an Asian-style green facemask, and brandishing two steaming revolvers.  Beneath the trench coat, the Scoundrel wears a three-piece suit and a tie.  He is of Caucasian origin, and looks to be between 28 and 32 years old.  He stands 6’1” and weighs 205 lbs., and has short blond hair and brown eyes. 
***************************************

*Seraphim
No Pseudonym
189 PP*
PL 12; Init +2; Defense 21; Spd 30 Run, 60 Fly; BAB +6; ATK +11 Melee (+14S Dam, Sword of Truth), +8 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +6, Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +4; STR 18, DEX 14, CON 18, INT 10, WIS 14, CHA 20; Hero Points 7.

*Skills*: Acrobatics (5) +7, Balance (5) +7, Diplomacy (7) +20, Intimidate (2) +15, Knowledge – Religion (15)  +15, Listen (5) +7, Sense Motive (6) +8, and Spot (5) +7.

*Feats*: Aerial Combat, Attack Focus (Armed), Attractive, Detect (Evil), Great Fortitude, Hero’s Luck, Immunities (Aging, Disease, and Poison), Inspire, Iron Will, Leadership, Move-By Attack, Toughness, and True Sight.

*Powers*: Comprehend +5 [_Flaw_: Speech Only; _Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 5 PP], Flight +12 [_Flaw_: Requires Wings; _Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 12 PP], Force Field +10 [_Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 10 PP], and Healing +8 [_Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 24 PP].

*Equipment*: Crown of Glory +8 [Mental Protection and Super-Charisma; _Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 8 PP] and Sword of Truth +10 [Strike and Paralysis (_Extra_: Triggered – When Seraphim Strikes a Liar or Deceiver; _Flaw_: Touch Range); _Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 20 PP].

*Weaknesses*: Quirk (Utmost Morals, Cannot Lie, Cheat, Steal, or Murder) and Naïve.

*Physical Description*: Seraphim looks like a typical angel from the Christian faith, as depicted in various artistic works, such as those found in catholic churches or illuminated manuscripts from the Middle Ages.  He wears a flowing white robe, has an ornate golden crown on his head, and carries a longsword that glows with the light of day.  Seraphim does not wear a mask or make any attempt to conceal his nature.  He stands 6’6” tall and weighs 250 lbs., and he has flowing blond hair and light blue eyes.  His skin is very pale.
***************************************

*Torpedo
Markandorim
156 PP*
PL 10; Init +3; Defense 21; Spd 30 Run, 70 Swim; BAB +5; ATK +9 Melee (+9S/L Dam, Punch), +8 Ranged (+3 Fort, Suffocate); SV Dam +12, Fort +12, Ref +3, Will +0; STR 16, DEX 16, CON 20, INT 10, WIS 10, CHA 12; Hero Points 5.

*Skills*: Acrobatics (3) +6, Hide (3) +6, Jump (6) +9, Language (Atlantean and English), Listen (2) +5, Move Silently (3) +6, Sense Motive (4) +4, and Spot (2) +5.

*Feats*: Amphibious, Attack Focus (Unarmed), Endurance, Great Fortitude, Immunity – Aging, Move-By Attack, Rapid Healing, Toughness, Ultra-Hearing, and Underwater Combat.

*Powers*: Strike (Melee) +6 [_Power Stunt_: Stun or Lethal Damage; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 14 PP], Suffocate +3 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 9 PP], Super-Constitution +5 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 20 PP], Super-Senses +3 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 6 PP], and Swimming +8 [_Power Stunts_: Dolphin Leap and Super-Swimming; _Source_: Mutation (Enhanced Swimming Abilities); _Cost_: 20 PP].

*Equipment*: None.

*Physical Description*: In his hero guise, Torpedo wears a sea-green form-fitting bodysuit, with blue fin-like ridges along the arms, legs, and back of the costume.  The entire outfit is decorated with blue and white waves, running vertically up and down the costume.  Torpedo does not wear a mask.  He is of Atlantean origin, and appears to be around 30 years of age (human equivalent).  He stands 6’3”, weighs 250 lbs., has short, white hair, and black eyes.
***************************************


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2003)

*Editorial Stuff (Two of Three)*

_Here are the old school United Heroes, who have been trapped in Pandemonium since approximately 1989.  Some of these you have seen, and some of them you won't see in this story... but maybe later._

*Part Two of Three: United Heroes -- Original Crew*
***************************************

*Acrobat Ace
Darren Mathers
193 PP*
PL 12; Init +17; Defense 30; Spd 50 Run; BAB +6; ATK +11 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch), +12 Ranged (+9S/L Dam, Razor-Rings); SV Dam +2, Fort +2, Ref +15, Will +3; STR 10, DEX 20, CON 15, INT 13, WIS 12, CHA 16; Hero Points 7.

*Skills*: Acrobatics (8) +17, Balance (5) +14, Bluff (5) +8, Escape Artist (4) +13, Jump (6) +6, Perform (5) +8, and Taunt (5) +8.

*Feats*: All-Out Attack, Attack Finesse, Attack Focus – Ranged, Dodge, Evasion, Expertise, Hero’s Luck, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Instant Stand, Iron Will, Leadership, Lightning Reflexes, Move-By Attack, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Throwing Mastery, and Whirlwind Attack.

*Powers*: Mental Protection +4 [_Source_: Training; _Cost_: 8 PP], Super-Dexterity +4 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 16 PP], and Super-Speed +4 [_Extra_: Spinning (_Extra_: Blade Storm (_Extra_: Selective)); _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 40 PP].

*Equipment*: Razor-Rings [Strike – Ranged (Kinetic) +9; _Power Stunt_: Stun or Lethal; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 10 PP].

*Weakness*: None.

*Physical Appearance*: Acrobat Ace wears a yellow bodysuit with white stripes running vertically across the costume.  There is an ‘A’ insignia inside a white circle in the center of his chest.  He wears pairs of white gloves and boots.  On his belt are dozens of tiny metal rings approximately 4” in diameter.  On his head, he wears a helmet that covers all but his mouth and chin.  Acrobat Ace is of Caucasian descent, about 25 years old, stands 6’0”, and weighs 180 lbs.  He has green eyes and blond hair.
***************************************

*Epsilon
No Pseudonym
253 PP*
PL 16; Init +1; Defense 18; Spd 30 Run, 40 Tunnel; BAB +10; ATK +15 Melee (+13S Dam, Staff), +11 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +9, Fort +7, Ref +1, Will +8; STR 20, DEX 12, CON 20, INT 13, WIS 15, CHA 13; Hero Points 8.

*Skills*: Climb (6) +11, Craft - Stone (10) +11, Diplomacy (8) +9, Intimidate (3) +8, Jump (6) +11, Knowledge - Greek Myth (15) +16, and Sense Motive (6) +8.

*Feats*: Attractive, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Immunity - Aging, Immunity - Disease, Immunity - Exhaustion, Immunity - Poison, Immunity - Pressure, Immunity - Starvation, Immunity - Suffocation, Indomitable Will, Inspire, Iron Will, Leadership, Power Attack, Power Immunity, Rapid Strike, Rapid Takedown, Takedown Attack, and Toughness.

*Powers*: Amazing Save - Damage +2 [_Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 2 PP], Amazing Save - Will +4 [_Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 4 PP], Element Control - Earth +12 [_Extras_: Create Elemental +8, Tunneling +8, and Shape Element +8; _Power Stunts_: Create Element, Elemental Blast, and Elemental Snare; _Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 54 PP], Force Field +10 [_Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 10 PP], Mental Defense +8 [_Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 16 PP], and Regeneration +5 [_Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 10 PP].

*Equipment*: Staff [Strike - Melee (Kinetic) +8 and Deflection +5; _Source_: Divine; _Cost_: 13 PP].

*Weakness*: None.

*Physical Appearance*: Epsilon wears a grey and black bodysuit, with an ‘E’ insignia on the left chest.  He carries a staff that appears to be made of a heavy stone, such as granite.  Epsilon does not wear any gloves, but has a pair of black knee-high boots.  A grey cape completes the ensemble.  Epsilon is 6’6” and weighs 235 lbs, has black curly hair and brown eyes.
***************************************

*Prodigy
James Crowder
131 PP*
PL 8; Init +0; Defense 15; Spd 30 Run, 15 Fly; BAB +3; ATK +2 Melee (-1S Dam, Punch), +8 Ranged (+8S Dam (Will), Mental Blast); SV Dam -1, Fort -1, Ref +0, Will +7; STR 8, DEX 10, CON 8, INT 18, WIS 20, CHA 10; Hero Points 4.

*Skills*: Concentration (5) +10, Knowledge – Pop Culture (3) +7, Languages (Chinese, English, French, Japanese, Korean, Thai, and Vietnamese), Listen (5) +10, Sense Motive (6) +11, and Spot (5) +10.

*Feats*: Indomitable Will, Iron Will, Psychic Awareness, and Trance.

*Powers*: Mental Blast +8 [_Extra_: Mental Assault; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 32 PP], Mental Protection +8 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 16 PP], Telekinesis +3 [_Extras_: Energy Blast, Flight, and Force Field; _Flaw_: Concentration Required; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 12 PP], and Telepathy +3 [_Extras_:Group Link, Illusion, Memory Alteration, and Mind Control; _Flaw_: Concentration Required; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 15 PP].

*Equipment*: None.

*Weakness*: None.

*Physical Appearance*: Prodigy, a kid only 15 years old, appears to be way out of his element in a superhero costume.  He is lanky and shallow-chested, barely filling out his costume, which is a blue and white striped bodysuit, complete with a mask covering the top of the head and eyes.  A white swirl design symbol is seen on the forehead.  He wears a pair of blue gloves and boots.  Prodigy is of Asian origin, stands 5’6”, weighs 135 lbs., has black hair, and blue eyes.
***************************************

*Puncture Proof
Luther McAllister
187 PP*
PL 12; Init +1; Defense 14; Spd 30 Run, 50 Fly; BAB +7; ATK +13 Melee (+9S Dam, Punch), +8 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +11, Fort +16, Ref +6, Will +4; STR 20, DEX 13, CON 20, INT 13, WIS 12, CHA 15; Hero Points 6.

*Skills*: Diplomacy (6) +8, Intimidate (6) +11, Knowledge – Business (7) +8, Listen (4) +5, Profession – CEO (8) +9, Sense Motive (5) +6, and Spot (4) +5.

*Feats*: Aerial Combat, Attack Focus – Unarmed, Detect Magic, Durability, Great Fortitude, Immunity – Critical Hits, Leadership, Move-By Attack, Power Attack, Rapid Healing, Takedown Attack, and Toughness.

*Powers*: Amazing Save – Fortitude +5 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 5 PP], Amazing Save – Reflex +5 [_Source_: Mystical, _Cost_: 5 PP], Amazing Save – Will +3 [_Source_: Training; _Cost_: 3 PP], Flight +10 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 20 PP], Protection +8 [_Flaw_: Only against Kinetic attacks; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 8 PP], Regeneration +5 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 10 PP], Super-Constitution +4 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_:16 PP], and Super-Strength +4 [_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 16 PP].

*Equipment*: None.

*Weakness*: None.

*Physical Appearance*: Puncture Proof, in his hero guise, wears what doesn’t appear to be a normal superhero outfit.  It consists of a camouflaged tank-top, a pair of blue jeans, and a pair of cowboy boots.  He has a bald head, and doesn’t wear any gloves.  He is of African-American origin, stands 6’3”, weighs 220 lbs., and has brown eyes.
***************************************

*Sam Wylde
No Pseudonym
159 PP*
PL 10; Init +10; Defense 18; Spd 40 Run; BAB +8; ATK +12 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch or Transfer), +12 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +5, Fort +5, Ref +8, Will +2; STR 10, DEX 18, CON 17, INT 12, WIS 14, CHA 15; Hero Points 5.

*Skills*: Acrobatics (6) +10, Bluff (2) +4, Disable Device (3) +4, Escape Artist (6) +10, Hide (4) +8, Intimidate (3) +5, Jump (6) +6, Listen (3) +11, Move Silently (4) +8, Open Locks (6) +10, Sleight of Hand (2) +6, Spot (3) +11, and Survival (6) +8 (14 for Tracking).

*Feats*: Attack Finesse, Great Fortitude, Improved Init, Lightning Reflexes, Toughness, and Track.

*Powers*: Force Field +5 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 5 PP], Super-Senses +6 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 12 PP], Super-Speed +2 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 12 PP], and Transfer +8 [Ability Scores & Powers; _Extras_: Additional Attribute, All Attributes of Category, Up to 4 PP/Level in Cost; _Flaw_: Transfer Weakness; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 48 PP].

*Equipment*: None.

*Weakness*: Berserker.

*Physical Appearance*: Sam Wylde’s appearance certainly lives up to her name.  She has crazy purple hair that doesn’t appear to have seen a comb in a long time, along with intense dark blue eyes and a very pale complexion.  She wears a leather jacket over a black and white bodysuit, with no gloves, but a pair of ankle-high boots.  She is of Caucasian origin, stands 5’8”, and weighs 130 lbs.
***************************************

*Wind Rider
Aaron Wilson
159 PP*
PL 10; Init +3; Defense 19; Spd 30 Run, 40 Fly; BAB +5; ATK +5 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch), +8 Ranged (+9S Dam, Energy Blast); SV Dam +1, Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +3; STR 10, DEX 16, CON 13, INT 12, WIS 12, CHA 13; Hero Points 5.

*Skills*: Acrobatics (4) +7, Balance (4) +7, Hide (4) +7, Jump (5) +5, Listen (3) +9, Move Silently (4) +7, Perform (1) +2, Spot (3) +9, and Taunt (4) +5.

*Feats*: Aerial Combat, Dodge, Evasion, Instant Stand, Iron Will, Immunity - Suffocation, and Power Immunity.

*Powers*: Element Control - Air +9 [_Extras_: Flight +8 (_Extra_: Passengers) and Slow +8 (_Extra_: Area); _Power Stunts_: Create Air, Elemental Blast, and Suffocate; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 60 PP] and Luck +2 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 10 PP].

*Equipment*: Armor [Protection +6, Sensory Protection +5, and Super-Senses +5; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 16 PP].

*Weakness*: None.

*Physical Appearance*: Wind Rider’s costume looks a lot like that worn by Acrobat Ace.  Though of different colors, the bodysuit and the helmet look nearly identical in design.  Wind Rider’s colors are mainly sky blue and white, with the blue color dominating the costume.  The main difference between the two costumes is that Wind Rider’s costume, an earlier design, includes integral body armor, while Acrobat Ace opted for a little more mobility, eschewing the armor.  Wind Rider is 19 years old, is of Caucasian origin, stands 5’10”, weighs 165 lbs., has light brown hair, and blue eyes.
***************************************


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2003)

*Editorial Stuff (Three of Three)*

_Here is the final installment of the new character designs.  These are the villains, and some of them have undergone a few changes since last you saw them.  Nothing earthshattering, mind you, but I bent them into the 2:1 skill system and into line with the errata.  Enjoy!_

*Part Three of Three: Villains*
***************************************

*Barracuda
150 PP*
PL 10; Init +1; Defense 15; Spd 30 Run, 80 Swim, 30 Glide; BAB +7; ATK +12 Melee (+11L Dam, Natural Weapon), +8 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +5, Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +1; STR 18, DEX 13, CON 16, INT 8, WIS 13, CHA 10.

*Skills*: Concentration (3) +4, Intimidate (3) +7, Jump (4) +8, Language (Atlantean and English), and Survival (3) +4.

*Feats*: Amphibious, Attack Focus – Natural Weapon, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Immunity – Aging, Improved Grapple, Improved Pin, Move-By Attack, Power Attack, Takedown Attack, Toughness, and Underwater Combat.

*Powers*: Flight +6 [_Flaw_: Limited – Gliding; _Source_: Super-Science (Cybernetic Glider Wings); _Cost_: 6 PP], Mind Control +8 [_Power Stunt_: Mental Link; _Flaw_: Limited – Sea Creatures Only; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP], Natural Weapon (Bite) +7 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 14 PP], Plant Control +5 [_Extra_: Plant Sense; _Flaw_: Limited – Sea Plants Only; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP], and Swimming +10 [_Power Stunts_: Dolphin Leap and Super-Swimming; _Source_: Mutation (Enhanced Swimming Ability); _Cost_: 24 PP].

*Equipment*: Atlantean Battle Armor [Protection +6; _Power Stunts_: Radio Broadcast and Radio Hearing; _Source_: Device; _Cost_: 8 PP].

*Weakness*: None.

*Physical Description*: In his supervillain guise, Barracuda wears a suit of traditional Atlantean battle armor, without the usual helmet (his head is too big).  The armor is sea green, which contrasts with his bluish skin.  He has a huge jaw, and his mouth is filled with jagged teeth.  He has red pupils, and almost always a grimace on his face.  Barracuda stands 6’8” and weighs 275 lbs.
***************************************

*Bombardier
157 PP*
PL 10; Init +4; Defense 18; Spd 30 Run; BAB +5; ATK +5 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch), +9 Ranged (+8S Dam, Nega-Bomb); SV Dam +2, Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +8; STR 10, DEX 18, CON 15, INT 20, WIS 15, CHA 10.

*Skills*: Computers (4) +9, Craft – Electronics (6) +14, Disable Device (6) +13, Listen (5) +12, Open Lock (4) +8, Repair (6) +13, Search (5) +15, Sense Motive (3) +5, Sleight of Hand (4) +8, and Spot (5) +12.

*Feats*: Far Shot, Iron Will, Point Blank Shot, Skill Focus – Craft (Electronics), Talented (Listen & Spot), Talented (Disable Device & Repair), and Throwing Mastery.

*Powers*: Amazing Save – Willpower +4 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 4 PP], Gadgets +10 [Reflects his Vast Array of Grenade Types on Hand; _Extra_: All Have Area; _Flaw_: All are Thrown Weapons (Subject to Thrown Weapon Range Increments); _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 10 PP], Mental Protection +6 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 12 PP], and Super-Intelligence +5 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP].

*Equipment*: Bombardier Armor [Protection +8 and Super-Senses +5; _Power Stunts_: Darkvision, Immunity – Energy (Cold, Fire, and Sonic), and Immunity – Suffocation; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 16 PP], Nega-Bomb [Strike – Ranged (Energy – Radiation) +8; _Extra_: Area; _Flaw_: Thrown Range Inc.; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 9 PP], Neural Bomb [Paralysis +6; _Extra_: Area; _Flaw_: Thrown Range Inc.; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 6 PP], and Smoke Bomb [Obscure – Sight +10; _Extra_: Double Normal Area; _Power Stunt_: Add Scent; _Flaw_: Thrown Range Inc.; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 11 PP].

*Weaknesses*: Quirk (Refuses to Respect Those Less Powerful than Himself).

*Physical Description*: In his villain guise, Bombardier wears a suit of protective armor that he designed himself.  The dark grey armor is constructed of hard plastic plates, and is form-fitting.  Across the chest, Bombardier wears a harness that holds the many grenades that he carries and uses in battle.  The armor’s helmet covers his entire head, with only a red visor to reveal the eyes.  Bombardier is 6’0”, weighs 180 lbs. (220 lbs. in the armor), has short brown hair, and brown eyes.  He is of Caucasian descent, and is 42 years old.
***************************************

*Cyber-Knight
184 PP*
PL 12; Init +1; Defense 16; Spd 30 Run, 50 Ride; BAB +8; ATK +14 Melee (+17S Dam, Vibrosword), +9 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +11, Fort +11, Ref +1, Will +1; STR 20, DEX 13, CON 20, INT 10, WIS 12, CHA 17.

*Skills*: Climb (2) +11, Handle Animal (2) +5, Intimidate (4) +13, Jump (2) +11, Ride (6) +7, and Taunt (8) +11.

*Feats*: Attack Focus – Armed, Great Fortitude, Improved Critical – Vibrosword, Move-By Attack, Power Attack, Quick Draw, and Toughness.

*Powers*: Datalink +5 [_Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 10 PP], Mental Protection +4 [_Source_: Training; _Cost_: 8 PP], Regeneration +5 [_Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 10 PP], Super-Constitution +4 [_Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 16 PP], and Super-Strength +4 [_Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 16 PP].

*Equipment*: Cyber-Steed [Vehicle; _Type_: Ground; _Size_: Large; _Movement_: 10 (50); _Hardness_: 12; _Armor_: 0; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 12 PP], Fusion Meta-Armor [Protection +7 and Sensory Protection +5; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 12 PP], and Vibrosword [Strike (Melee) +8; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 8 PP].

*Weakness*: None.

*Physical Description*: Cyber-Knight always appears in a very shiny suit of metal armor.  This armor is nearly Medieval in style, although it certainly has very obviously modern elements, and is not constructed of normal metal alloys.  The armor includes a large helmet, which serves to make the villain even more imposing.  He carries the Vibrosword, which, when activated, makes an audible buzzing sound.  Cyber-Knight rides a mechanical horse into combat, and he either fights on horseback or sometimes dismounts if the situation calls for it.
***************************************

*The Duchess
191 PP*
PL 12; Init +1; Defense 18; Spd 30 Run, 25 Fly (Animal Form Only); BAB +7; ATK +12 Melee (+10L Dam, Bite), +8 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +0, Fort N/A, Ref +1, Will +9; STR 20, DEX 13, CON N/A, INT 18, WIS 20, CHA 20.

*Skills*: Bluff (2) +10, Diplomacy (2) +10, Hide (5) +6, Intimidate (4) +12, Knowledge – Occult (3) +7, Listen (5) +10, Move Silently (5) +6, Sense Motive (7) +12, Spot (5) +10, and Taunt (2) +10.

*Feats*: Attractive, Improved Grapple, Indomitable Will, Infamy, Iron Will, Leadership, Power Immunity, Psychic Awareness, Startle, and Undead Immunities (Aging, Disease, Exhaustion, Poison, Starvation, and Suffocation).

*Powers*: Drain CON +5 [Resisted by FORT, not WILL; _Extras_: Natural Weapon (Bite) and Slow Recovery – 1 PP/Minute; _Flaw_: Limited – CON Only; _Source_: Mystical (Vampire Powers); _Cost_: 15 PP], Incorporeal +3 [Affected by Fire/Heat Attacks; _Source_: Mystical (Vampire Powers); _Cost_: 6 PP], Mental Protection +6 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 12 PP], Mind Control +8 [_Extra_: Mind Blank; _Flaw_: Restricted – Gaze Attack; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 16 PP], Protection +7 [_Source_: Mystical (Vampire Powers); _Cost_: 14 PP], Shapeshift +5 [_Extra_: Movement; _Flaw_: Limited – Animals; _Source_: Mystical (Vampire Powers); _Cost_: 10 PP], Super-Charisma +3 [_Source_: Mystical (Vampire Powers); _Cost_: 6 PP], and Super-Wisdom +2 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 6 PP].

*Equipment*: None.

*Weaknesses*: Susceptible to Sunlight and Vulnerable to Fire/Heat Attacks.

_Note: The Duchess is an Undead type, which, like Constructs, gives certain benefits and drawbacks to the character.  She does not have a CON score, and cannot be affected by powers or effects that are based on Fort saves.  But because she doesn’t have a CON score, she can’t raise it to help her Dam save, and is also affected by powers or effects that specifically target Undead.  She is also required to spend 12 PP on the ‘Undead Immunities’ listed above._

*Physical Description*: The Duchess is a vampire, and this is obvious to just about anyone that sees her.  She has very pale skin, though ravishingly good-looking, and displays fangs when she chooses to do so.  The Duchess wears a very revealing form-fitting costume consisting of a v-necked black top with red stripes, black culottes, and black slippers.  She wears wrist-length black gloves as well, and occasionally a dark blue cape to complete the ensemble.  The Duchess is of Caucasian origin, and looks to be in her early thirties.  She stands 6’0”, weighs 135 lbs., has very long white hair, and light blue eyes.
***************************************

*Fang
127 PP*
PL 8; Init +5; Defense 20; Spd 30 Run, 40 Leap; BAB +7; ATK +11 Melee (+11L Dam, Natural Weapons), +11 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +3, Fort +9, Ref +9, Will +2; STR 16, DEX 18, CON 16, INT 8, WIS 14, CHA 8.

*Skills*: Climb (5) +8, Intimidate (3) +11, Listen (3) +10, Search (3) +7, Sense Motive (4) +6, Spot (3) +10, Survival (4) +6 (+11 for Track), and Taunt (7) +8.

*Feats*: All-Out Attack, Attack Focus – Natural Weapons, Dodge, Evasion, Great Fortitude, Move-By Attack, Psychic Awareness, Scent, Skill Focus – Intimidate, Talented (Intimidate & Taunt), and Track.

*Powers*: Amazing Save – Fortitude +4 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 4 PP], Amazing Save – Reflex +4 [_Source_: Training; _Cost_: 4 PP], Leaping +8 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 8 PP], Natural Weapon (Fangs & Claws) +8 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 16 PP], Regeneration +5 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 10 PP], Super-Dexterity +1 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 4 PP], and Super-Senses +5 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 10 PP].

*Equipment*: None.

*Weaknesses*: Berserker and Disturbing Appearance.

*Physical Description*: Fang is big and brutish in appearance, something he can no longer disguise.  He stands 6’8” and weighs 320 lbs.  He is covered in many places with a think, grey fur, and his heavily muscled arms end in gnarled hands tipped with vicious claws.  Fang stoops a bit due to his bestial posture.  His head looks slightly canine, and his toothy grin often displays his mighty fangs. 
***************************************

*Lodestone
157 PP*
PL 10; Init +2; Defense 16; Spd 30 Run; BAB +6; ATK +11 Melee (+5S Dam, Punch), +8 Ranged (+10S Dam, Energy Blast); SV Dam +17, Fort +17, Ref +2, Will +8; STR 20, DEX 14, CON 20, INT 12, WIS 14, CHA 10.

*Skills*: Computers (2) +4, Concentration (3) +5, Disable Device (2) +4, Drive (3) +5, Open Lock (3) +5, and Repair (3) +4.

*Feats*: Detect (Ferrous Metals), Endurance, Great Fortitude, Immunity (Energy – Magnetism), Power Immunity, and Toughness. 

*Powers*: Amazing Save - Damage +6 [_Source_: Rocky Hide (Mutation); _Cost_: 6 PP], Amazing Save – Fortitude +6 [_Source_: Rocky Hide (Mutation); _Cost_: 6 PP], Amazing Save – Willpower +6 [_Source_: Training; _Cost_: 6 PP], Energy Control – Magnetism +10 [Includes Telekinesis (_Flaw_: Only Ferrous Metals); _Extra_: Flight; _Power Stunt_: Energy Blast; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 32 PP], Invisibility +5 [_Flaw_: Limited – Machines Only; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 5 PP], Neutralize +10 [_Extra_: Nullification; _Flaw_: Limited – Subject Must be Composed of or Possess Substantial Amount of Ferrous Metals; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 20 PP], Slow +10 [_Flaw_: Limited – Subject Must be Composed of or Possess Substantial Amount of Ferrous Metals; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 10 PP], and Super-Constitution +4 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 16 PP].

*Equipment*: None.

*Weaknesses*: Disturbing Appearance (Black, Rocky Skin) and Quirk (Cannot Attack the Innocent – Children, Elderly, Handicapped, etc.).

*Physical Description*: Lodestone’s skin appears to be composed of a grainy, black, rocky substance.  He has no hair, and his eyes glow red.  Lodestone wears a costume as well.  This is white, with black streaks running through it.  The costume does not cover his face, forearms, or legs below the knee.  He does not wear any gloves or boots, and he does not have a cape.  Lodestone is approximately 30 years old, 6’2”, and 180 lbs.
***************************************

*Mana
160 PP*
PL 10; Init +2; Defense 19; Spd 30 Run, 40 Fly, 40 Teleport; BAB +4; ATK +4 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch), +7 Ranged (+8S Dam, Energy Blast); SV Dam +1, Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +7; STR 10, DEX 14, CON 12, INT 15, WIS 20, CHA 15.

*Skills*: Bluff (3) +5, Concentration (5) +10, Knowledge – Occult (6) +8, Listen (3) +8, Perform (4) +6, Search (3) +5, Sense Motive (3) +8, and Spot (3) +8.

*Feats*: Aerial Combat, Attack Focus – Sorcery, Attractive, Detect Mystical Power Sources, Dodge, Iron Will, Point Blank Shot, Power Immunity, and True Sight.

*Powers*: Sorcery +8 [Known Spells – _Control_: Element Control (Fire) and Telekinesis, _Defensive_: Force Field, _Divination_: ESP and Telepathy, _Illusion_: Invisibility, _Offensive_: Energy Blast and Paralysis, _Transformation_: Incorporeal and Shapeshift, _Transportation_: Extended Teleport, Flight, and Teleport; _Flaw_: Concentration Required; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 60 PP].

*Equipment*: Amulet of Protection [Luck +2, Mental Protection +5, Protection +2; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 15 PP].

*Weakness*: None.

*Physical Description*: In her villain guise, Mana wears a form-fitting silver bodysuit with a stylized ‘M’ on the left chest, and a mystic circle on the forehead.  The mask does not cover the nose or mouth, and a blonde ponytail pokes out of the back of the mask.  Mana also wears white gloves and boots.  Mana is Caucasian, and 25 years old.  She stands 5’8”, weighs 120 lbs., has shoulder-length blonde hair, and blue eyes.
***************************************

*Surge
158 PP*
PL 10; Init +11; Defense 22; Spd 65 Run; BAB +6; ATK +9 Melee (+9L Dam, Supercharged Punch), +10 Ranged (+8L Dam, Multi-Lightning); SV Dam +3, Fort +3, Ref +7, Will –1; STR 16, DEX 18, CON 16, INT 16, WIS 8, CHA 12.

*Skills*: Computers (7) +12, Craft – Electronics (4) +7, Demolitions (4) +7, Disable Device (4) +7, Forgery (3) +6, Hide (4) +10, Move Silently (4) +10, and Open Lock (6) +12.

*Feats*: Dodge, Immunity – Energy (Electricity), Improved Initiative, Move-By Attack, Power Immunity, Talented (Computers & Open Lock), and Talented (Hide & Move Silently).

*Powers*: Energy Control – Electricity +8 [_Extras_: Energy Blast (_Extras_: Area and Selective; _Flaws_: Range – Touch and Slow – Full-Round Action), Energy Field +5, Spinning +4 (_Power Stunts_: All-Around Sight and Whirlwind Attack), and Supercharged Punch (Strike (Melee) +6L); _Source_: Mutation (Electrical Control); _Cost_: 42 PP], Force Field +4 [_Source_: Mutation (Electrical Control); _Cost_: 4 PP], Running +4 [_Source_: Mutation (Speed); _Cost_: 8 PP], and Super-Speed +3 [_Source_: Mutation (Speed); _Cost_: 18 PP].

*Equipment*: None.

*Weakness*: None.

*Physical Description*: In his villain guise, Surge wears a light blue bodysuit with white and black streaks across the costume, along with a metallic helmet that covers the top half of Surge’s head.  The costume includes black gloves and boots.  Surge is of Latino origin, and is 17 years old.  He stands 5’7”, weighs 145 lbs., has short black hair, and brown eyes. 
***************************************

*Trickster
239 PP*
PL 15; Init +1; Defense 18; Spd 30 Run; BAB +4; ATK +4 Melee (+0S Dam, Punch), +5 Ranged (+0S Dam, None); SV Dam +0, Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +17; STR 10, DEX 13, CON 10, INT 18, WIS 20, CHA 20.

*Skills*: Bluff (8) +13, Craft – Writing (2) +6, Diplomacy (8) +13, Disguise (10) +18, Drive (2) +3, Gather Information (8) +13, Hide (7) +10, Intimidate (5) +10, Knowledge -- Classical Music (7)  +11, Language (Atlantean, English, French, Italian, Japanese, Russian, and Spanish), Listen (5) +12, Move Silently (7) +10, Open Lock (4) +5, Perform (5) +10, Pilot (4) +5, Profession – Musician (4) +9, Profession – Writer (4) +9, Search (4) +8, Sense Motive (5) +10, Sleight of Hand (5) +6, Spot (5) +12, and Taunt (5) +10.

*Feats*: Connected, Dodge, Evasion, Expertise, Improved Disarm, Headquarters, Inspire, Iron Will, Leadership, Lightning Reflexes, Psychic Awareness, Power Immunity, See Invisibility, Skill Focus – Disguise, Talented (Listen & Spot), and True Sight.

*Powers*: Amazing Save – Willpower +10 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP], ESP +4 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 8 PP], Illusion +15 [_Extras_: Area and Damaging; _Flaw_: Limited – Only Creatures; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 45 PP], Invisibility +10 [_Flaw_: Limited – Only Creatures; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 10 PP], Mental Protection +8 [_Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 16 PP], Mind Control +5 [_Extra_: Mind Blank; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 15 PP], and Telepathy +6 [_Flaw_: Limited – Communication Only; _Source_: Psionics; _Cost_: 6 PP].

*Equipment*: None.

*Weaknesses*: Quirk (Trusts Underlings too Much) and Quirk (Overconfident).

*Physical Description*: Though he often uses disguises, Trickster is most often seen wearing a pin-striped trench coat and a well-worn fedora, along with white gloves and spats.  Underneath the trench coat, he is dressed in a suit and tie (always green).  Trickster is of Caucasian origin, and is approximately 35 years old.  He has green eyes, black hair, stands 6’1”, and weighs 170 lbs.
***************************************


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2003)

*Issue #9 - "Inferno" (Continued)*

Scene 2: "Final Piece to the Puzzle"

Harpy, Iron Dragon, and Pathfinder stood on the deck of the team hydrofoil, also known as the Harper.

Harpy was suprised to see MorningStar emerge from the galley wearing a bikini.  "Um," she said.  "Aren't you a little... under-dressed for this mission?"

MorningStar, who was quite pleased with the attention given her, smiled.  "Harpy, we could be out here all day," she replied.  "Torp could be checking out that island until nightfall as far as I know.  Why not catch some rays while we're out here?"

"It was wise to send the Atlantean ahead to scout," Iron Dragon said.  "He can move around undetected, or certainly, more easily than can the rest of us."

MorningStar sat down on a towel, put on her sunglasses, and laid down.  "Let me know if anything happens."

"Can you see anything over there?" Harpy asked Pathfinder, whose gaze was focused on the island.

"Yes," the Native American hero replied.  "As you know, I can see quite far.  It's a clear day, and thus my vision is unimpeded.  I can see the beachfront, the castle, a mountain, and the entire northern half of the island.  Granted, some details are beyond my vision..."

"Well, with your eyes on the island, as well as Torpedo there checking it out, we should be fine," Harpy replied.  "I only hope Trickster can't complete the Chaos Engine before we can get our allies back from wherever they went."

"And if he does?" Iron Dragon asked.  "What would you have us do then?"

{Harpy attempts to Sense Motive on Iron Dragon.  The DC is 15 since he's not really hiding his feelings, and Harpy takes 10 to get 23 -- success.}

Harpy sensed that Iron Dragon had misgivings about this mission.  "I don't know," she answered sarcastically.  "What do you think we should do?"

"I am not the leader," Iron Dragon said emphatically.

"But you don't think I'm handling this right," Harpy countered.

"To be truthful," Iron Dragon replied.  "Yes, but that will bear itself out.  I wish we had a stronger tactical leader, especially for this mission.  You are a fine diplomat, and a good 'face' for the team, PR-wise.  My concern is only for your inexperience as a tactician."

This did not please Harpy, but Iron Dragon was right.  Before she responded, Harpy wanted to 'poll' MorningStar and Pathfinder to see if they felt the same.  She closed her eyes and concentrated on the thoughts of her allies.

{Harpy is trying to read MorningStar's and Pathfinder's subconscious minds, a Telepathy check with a base DC of 15.  The DC to read MorningStar's subconscious is 16, and Harpy gets a total of 18 -- success.  The DC to read Pathfinder's subconscious is 25, and Harpy gets only 20 -- failure.}

Harpy realized that MorningStar believes in her, but couldn't get a read on Pathfinder.

The tracker turned to Harpy with a stern look.  "My mind is my own private place, Harpy," he said.  With that, he turned back toward the island and re-focused his concentration there.

"Hmm," Harpy replied, demured.  "Well, I don't know what you all expect from me.  I was voted the leader, and even if you really wanted Seraphim to lead us, he's not here right now, is he?"

Silence and small talk dominated the next few hours, until just before sundown.

"Harpy," Pathfinder announced.  "Someone has appeared on the island, on a grassy bluff near some cliffs."

The heroes gathered, MorningStar now in a robe, as she had been in middle of changing back to her costume.

"Who is it?" Harpy asked.

"The villains: Lodestone, Mana, the Duchess, and Fang," Pathfinder replied.  "It looks like one of them is carrying a large object."

Iron Dragon soured.  "That must be the Paradigm Flux Generator," he said.

"Time is closing on us," Pathfinder said.  "We must act now."

"I agree," Harpy replied.  "Let's make for the island.  I only hope Torpedo finds that Chaos Engine somewhere.  Maybe we can still destroy it before Trickster is able to fully assemble everything."

MorningStar took to the helm, and fired up the engines.  Within moments, the Harper was speeding toward the island.  

***********************************

Sixty Atlantean soldiers stood watch, weapons at their shoulders, as Trickster, in disguise as the Atlantean general Klimordial, looked them over.  _What fools,_ he thought.  _So easily manipulated.  Simple minds most often are._

Cyber-Knight entered the courtyard where the soldiers were assembled, and took a double-take when he saw the Atlantean general standing there.  "Ho, intruder," Cyber-Knight yelled as he drew his weapon.  "Move no further, lest thou tastest my blade!"

In Atlantean, Klimordial/Trickster told the soldiers that he would need to depart for a moment.  He then spoke to Cyber-Knight in English.  "How about we speak in that armory chamber?"

"Fair enough," Cyber-Knight answered.  "But trickery shall not be allowed."

They walked together into the chamber, where Trickster's illusion faded.  "You must learn to be more trusting, Cyber-Knight," Trickster said.

"Ah, thine ploy is most wise," Cyber-Knight replied.  "An illusion to fool the Atlanteans."

"Yes," Trickster responded.  "It is important that they believe they're being led by this Atlantean general named Klimordial.  I will need to maintain this disguise for the time being.  It won't be long, though..."

Just then, Surge screamed through the courtyard, paying little attention to the sixty soldiers standing in formation.  He was seeking only his leader.  On his third pass, Surge spotted Trickster and Cyber-Knight conversing in the armory.

"Trickster," Surge said excitedly.  "I believe the moment of truth is at hand."

"An ugly word, truth," Trickster replied.  "You refer to the arrival of our allies, I assume?"

"Yes," Surge answered.  "They just got here, and they have the Paradigm Flux Generator."

"Excellent," Trickster said.  "Assemble everyone in the audience chamber."

Most of the villains assembled in the large audience chamber.  The Duchess, Cyber-Knight, Fang, and Surge stood on one side of the massive throne, while Bombardier and Mana stood on the other.

Trickster and Lodestone arrived on a hover platform, and stepped off when it landed.

"Good to see you all together again," Trickster said as he made his way to the throne and sat down with a flourish.  "Almost everyone, that is.  Where is Barracuda?"

The villains looked at one another.  "All right," Trickster said.  "It's obvious that he's not coming for whatever reason."

"Let's get on with this," the Duchess asserted.  "You and Lodestone made the final adjustments?"

"Not quite," Trickster replied.  "In fact, Lodestone, why don't you head back with the tools and finish everything?"

"Your wish is my command," Lodestone said and took flight out of the room.

"How much longer?" the Duchess asked.

"Oh, not much longer," Trickster replied.  "Lodestone has everything under control."

"Mayhap Bombardier shouldst leave lest he foil our plans," Cyber-Knight  suggested.

"I have had about enough of your accusations, Knight!" Bombardier announced, producing a Nega-Bomb from his pouch.

"Likewise, fool," Cyber-Knight replied, drawing his Vibrosword.  "I will brook thy indignations no longer!"

Trickster stood.  "No more bickering, you two.  I command you to stop fighting this instant!"

{Trickster is attempting to use Mind Control on Cyber-Knight first, and then on Bombardier.  The base Mind Control DC is 10, since they aren't really opposed to 'doing nothing', but the DC is modified for Will Save bonuses and Mental Protection.  The final DC to control Cyber-Knight is 15, while the DC to control Bombardier is 24.  Trickster gets a Mind Control check of 16 on Cyber-Knight, which succeeds, but only 18 on Bombardier, not nearly enough to penetrate Bombardier's mental defenses.}

Cyber-Knight froze in his tracks and stared at Trickster.  "Whatever thou sayest," he said.

"I am not your puppet, Trickster," Bombardier replied, and fingered his Nega-Bomb.

"Surely you realize the futility of continuing this," Trickster pointed out.  "Cyber-Knight is behaving himself.  Perhaps you should do the same.  In fact, I insist!"

{Trickster now tries to Intimidate Bombardier.  The DC is 24, and Trickster gets a total of 26 on the check.  The Intimidate check works to calm things down.}

Bombardier realized that most of the villains in the room would support Trickster, and that he would likely not survive any reprisal.  "I am no traitor," Bombardier stated as he put the Nega-Bomb back into his pouch.  "I want that known right now.  I have no idea where Cyber-Knight got that impression."

Mana stepped forward.  "I understand where you're coming from, Bombardier," Mana said.  "We have all had misgivings about this enterprise.  This is quite earth-shaking, pardon the pun."

"I appreciate your candor, Mana," Trickster replied, though suspicious of Mana's motives for stating her feelings in that way.  _Why did she admit that now?  Is she planning to turn against me?_ he wondered.

"Perhaps we should check on Lodestone," Mana suggested.

"What for?" Fang asked.  "He's a big boy."

"Do you sense something?" Trickster asked of Mana.

"I... I just have a funny feeling our United Hero friends might come calling."

"It would be just like them, wouldn't it?" Trickster asked.

"We ran into some of them in Pandemonium," the Duchess said.  "They will find a way back, perhaps before we can complete the Chaos Engine."

"But they didn't come back through your portal, right?" Trickster asked.

"No," Mana replied.  "We made sure this time.  But still, there are other ways."

"It don't matter," Fang said, baring his claws.  "I got a score to settle.  Let me at 'em!"

"Once the final piece to the puzzle is in place," Trickster replied, "I have no doubt you'll have a chance for blood, Fang.  We all will."

***********************************

Lodestone made the final adjustments to the Chaos Engine, fitting the Paradigm Flux Generator into place.  When it was finally installed, the great machine hummed for a moment, as if coming alive.

"OK, big guy," he said to the mechanical marvel, "I'll be back a little later to check on you."

The magnetic villain took flight, his body enveloped in electromagnetic energy, and flew straight out of the cave temporarily housing the Chaos Engine.

Torpedo saw Lodestone fly out of the cave, and, after ducking down to avoid detection, entered the cave to see what was hidden there.

To his astonishment, there stood the Chaos Engine, a massive construct some four stories tall, buzzing with energy and emanating waves of chaotic energy.

_The Chaos Engine,_ he realized.  _It is a work of art, but something not meant for this world.  These villains have no idea what they've got themselves into.  I fear the whole world may suffer for their arrogance.  The forces that the Chaos Engine manipulates are beyond the comprehension of Trickster and his minions.  I just hope we're not too late._

But Torpedo was not alone in the cave.  A hulking figure stood in the shadows, watching and waiting.

Torpedo, once he realized the magnitude of the situation, produced his radio.  "Harpy," he said.

A voice on the other side of the radio conversation replied, "Harpy here, Torpedo.  What's up?"

"I have found the Chaos Engine," the Atlantean hero replied.  "It's in a cave on the island."

"Well, we're on our way to the island," Harpy said.  "We should be there soon."

"I'll meet you at the beach," Torpedo said.  "Torpedo out."  

He put the radio back in his costume and turned to run out of the cave.  As he did, he saw a familiar figure standing in his way.

"You're not going anywhere," Barracuda said defiantly.  "We're gonna finish this -- right now."


***********************************

*Watch for Scene 3, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Insight (Apr 23, 2003)

*Issue #9 - "Inferno" (Continued)*

Scene 3: "Ghosts of the Past"

******************************
"How long have you guys been here in Pandemonium, then?" the Scoundrel asked of his new friends.

"Hmm," Acrobat Ace replied.  "Hard to say.  Time is... mutable in Pandemonium."

"Maybe 10 years, I'd say," Puncture Proof added.  "But heck, I have no idea."

Sam Wylde remained silent, as she had throughout the period following the confrontation with the false villains.

"So what have you been doing all this time?" Electrostatic asked.

"Interestingly," Puncture Proof replied, "Pandemonium is home to a number of humanoid races, and they have of late been embroiled in a civil war."

"We've been helping to try to stop it," Acrobat Ace added.  "Epsilon and Wind Rider are back in Circular City right now."

"Who are they?" Seraphim asked.  "More of your allies?"

"Yeah," Acrobat Ace replied.  "They came with us from Earth.  Epsilon and W.R. are also UHers -- like you guys, I guess."  He laughed.

"Oh yeah," Electrostatic recalled.  "About that --"

"Hey, keep the name," Puncture Proof interjected.  "In fact, maybe if we ever get back to Earth, we can all work together.  It's been a long time since any of us did any real crime-fighting."

"We would value any insight or experience you would bring to the team," Seraphim replied.  "I am not the team leader, however, so I cannot make any assurances, but I believe that you would be quite welcomed."

The Scoundrel was keeping an eye on the silent Sam Wylde, who was slowly edging away from the conversation.

"Got somewhere to go, lady?" he asked.

"Listen," Sam Wylde replied.  "We've got to get back and help the rest of the crew."

"Another five minutes isn't going to kill anyone," Acrobat Ace responded.  "One thing I want to know is how you three got to Pandemonium.  In fact, you guys mentioned Trickster before.  Is he the reason why you're here?"

"Why don't you head back to the Citadel, Sam?" Puncture Proof suggested.  "We'll be there shortly."

"Don't have to ask me twice," Sam Wylde answered and fled the platform and her companions.

"OK, so what are you doing here?" Acrobat Ace asked.

Seraphim, Electrostatic, and the Scoundrel went on to explain about Trickster and his plans concerning the Chaos Engine.

"Incredible," Puncture Proof said after a short pause.

"Yeah," Acrobat Ace added.  "That sounds like a powerful weapon."

"That too," Puncture Proof replied.  "But also the fact that we might have the opportunity to stick to Trickster for keeping us prisoner in here all these years."

"I would agree," the Scoundrel said, "I only wonder how we might get out of here."

"If I might suggest," Seraphim said.  "That glowing sphere up there seems to have some kind of significance."

The heroes craned their necks to take a look at the yellow sphere.

"What is that?" Acrobat Ace asked.

"I am unsure," Seraphim replied.  "However, when I touched it, I felt almost as if being drawn somewhere.  I suppose it could transport us to Earth."

"No harm in trying, I guess," Acrobat Ace replied.

******************************
"Mana is wise to be concerned," the Duchess said quietly to Trickster.  The two villains were in private conference in a small room adjoining the castle armory.

"I know," Trickster replied.  "She has been acting a little strangely since her return from Pandemonium, don't you think?"

"Nevertheless," the Duchess said.  "I am convinced that somehow those foolish heroes that followed us to Pandemonium will be back.  Perhaps sooner than we would like."

"I see," Trickster replied.  "I am keen to check on them, actually, now that you mention that particular problem.  We'd be much better off if they didn't come back until after we've activated the Chaos Engine.  Then, it won't matter."

"They also have friends," the Duchess added.  "They could also appear and try to foil our plans."

"Let's see..." Trickster said.  "There were three in Pandemonium, right?  That leaves... five somewhere else, probably gathered at their base in San Francisco."

"The likelihood is that they will learn what we are up to," the Duchess pointed out.  "They will return to the island in short order, perhaps in an attempt to rescue their allies."

"Quite a monkey wrench," Trickster replied.  "We have overwhelming odds in our favor, though, so I'm not too worried."

"Especially if the fools stuck in Pandemonium are unable to join their friends," the Duchess added.  "I wonder if it's not to our advantage to have them come here..."

"What are you saying?" Trickster demanded.

"We can destroy them and activate the Chaos Engine, all in one fell swoop," the Duchess replied.

Trickster smiled and tipped his fedora.  "You are correct, madame," he said.  "And I will take quite a delight in their destruction!"

******************************
Puncture Proof and Seraphim hovered near the yellow glowing sphere, each carrying a load of heroes.  Puncture Proof carried his old friend Acrobat Ace, while Seraphim had Electrostatic and the Scoundrel in tow.

"It's too bad some of us are... uh, ground-bound," Electrostatic pointed out.

"Believe it or not," Puncture Proof said, "I can probably carry everyone if need be."

"Worry not for me, friends," Seraphim added.

"Let's just get this over with," the Scoundrel pleaded.

Seraphim flew toward the glowing sphere.  Fighting back any fear of the unknown, he reached out a hand to touch the sphere.  Just as he touched it, Seraphim felt energy coursing through his body.  His companions Electrostatic and the Scoundrel felt the same.  After what seemed like an eternity, but which was only a brief second, Seraphim, Electrostatic, and the Scoundrel were gone from Pandemonium and appeared on a grassy hill on the island from where they came in the first place.  Soon thereafter, Acrobat Ace and Puncture Proof were there to join him.

******************************
Trickster opened his eyes.  With a stern look, he left his small meditation chamber and, after descending the stairs, arrived in the castle audience chamber.

The Duchess, Cyber-Knight, Surge, Mana, Fang, and Bombardier were there, awaiting their leader.  Lodestone stood right next to the throne.

"I have news," Trickster announced gravely.  "We have an invasion on our hands.  There are heroes on the water, and heroes on the hill."  He laughed.  "Sounds like a song, doesn't it?"

"Any ideas?" Surge asked.

"Of course," Trickster replied.  "Don't I always?"

"Which of those 'heroes' are here?" Fang asked.  "I've got some scores to settle."

"All of them," Trickster answered.  "In fact, it appears as though some old friends have decided to pay me a visit.  Unfortunately, I won't be home!"

"I asume they're not together?" the Duchess asked.

"No," Trickster replied.  "Barracuda, ever the resourceful one, has already located one of them.  Torpedo, the Atlantean, almost crept in under our radar, so to speak.  I'm sure he will have no trouble dealing with his old foe.  On their way to the island via hydrofoil are Harpy, Pathfinder, MorningStar, and the insufferable Iron Dragon.  Back from their trip to Pandemonium are Seraphim, Electrostatic, the Scoundrel, and my old pals Acrobat Ace and Puncture Proof."

"So now what?" Bombardier asked.

"Duchess," Trickster said.  "You are in charge for now.  Lodestone and I are going to make the final preparations to activate the Chaos Engine.  I will instruct the Atlantean soldiers to follow your instructions."

Trickster and Lodestone stepped onto their hover platform.  "Next stop: OBLIVION!" Trickster said as they flew away.

The assembled villains looked to the Duchess.  "I suggest we split up," she said.  "We will give these fools one last chance for glory, and then destroy them utterly!" 
******************************

*Watch for Scene 4, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Insight (Apr 24, 2003)

*Issue #9 - "Inferno" (Continued)*

Scene 4: "Prelude to Armageddon"

******************************
Fang stood by an open window, sniffing at the breeze.  "They're coming," he announced.  "I can smell 'em on the wind.  Mmm mmm good."

"Trickster's gone," Mana said.  "Along with Lodestone.  What should we do?"

"A good number of those heroes are out there," Surge pointed out.

"There are two groups of them," the Duchess replied.  "One arriving on the beach momentarily: Harpy, MorningStar, Iron Dragon, and Pathfinder.  One that has already arrived on the hills near the Chaos Engine -- although I doubt they know it.  They are Seraphim, Electrostatic, the Scoundrel, and the two new foes we know nothing about: Acrobat Ace and Puncture Proof."

But that wasn't entirely true.  Cyber-Knight knows them all too well.  He kept his mouth shut, but he certainly remembered.  Cyber-Knight was once teammates with the United Heroes, before Trickster convinced him to switch sides.  He hasn't ever been entirely sure about that decision, but Cyber-Knight, being a man of honor, refused to go back on his decision.

"I'd like another shot at that smug Iron Dragon," Bombardier said.

"I shall not work alongside Bombardier, m'lady," Cyber-Knight said.  "Tis most unwise to put thy faith in such a miscreant."

"Look," Bombardier shot back.  "What do you have against me anyway, metal-brains?"

"Thou art a coward, and a craven fool at that," Cyber-Knight replied.  "I hath no desire to be mired in a losing propostion with thee at mine side."

"I can handle these fools by myself if I have to," Bombardier retorted.  "You just watch!"

_Splitting our forces to face those fools may be unwise,_ the Duchess considered.  _But I have no desire to see MorningStar again.  Her fire powers are the bane of my existence.  Decisions, decisions..._

"I'm not sure we should stick together," Mana said.  "It looks like these two are going to be at odds no matter what we do."

"Very well," she said.  "We split our remaining forces.  Bombardier, take Mana, Surge, and 40 of those soldiers with you to the beachfront to meet the hydrofoil.  Cyber-Knight and Fang, you come with me.  We'll take the other 20 soldiers and take care of the situation to the west.  With any luck we'll have this wrapped up by the time Trickster activates the Chaos Engine!"

******************************
"Well, here we are," Acrobat Ace said.  "Home sweet home."

"Hmm," Puncture Proof replied, staring at the sea.  "An island?"

"Yes," Seraphim answered.  "This is where Trickster and his minions have been hiding, constructing the Chaos Engine.  We have yet to locate it, however."

"I don't like this," the Scoundrel said.  "I wish... maybe we should try to contact the others."

"Yeah," Electrostatic added.  "I'm not sure about taking on these guys with just the five of us.  Plus, it's almost dark."

"Oh ye of little faith," Acrobat Ace replied.  "How bad could it be?  P.P. and I know all about Trickster and his games."

"Darren," Puncture Proof said.  "I've told you I don't know how many times not to call me P.P."

"Anyway, what's he got, a few dozen gun-toting clowns or something?" Acrobat Ace asked.

"Not quite," the Scoundrel replied.  "Eight super-powered villains that we know of, perhaps more that we haven't seen."

"Anyone we might know?" Acrobat Ace inquired.

"Barracuda, the Duchess, Mana, Surge, Fang, and Bombardier," Electrostatic said, rattling off the names he could remember.

"Don't forget Lodestone," the Scoundrel added.  "And Cyber-Knight."

"Cyber-Knight?" Puncture Proof demanded.  "I... That surprises me."

"Wow," Acrobat Ace said.  "He's still hanging around Trickster?  Who would have thought that?"

"That's not all," Seraphim said.  "Our Atlantean friend Torpedo has told us that Trickster may have been masquerading as an Atlantean in order to gain the support of some soldiers from Atlantis."

"Yeah, you mentioned that," Acrobat Ace replied.

Seraphim spotted the team hydrofoil riding a crest of waves just a quarter-mile off shore.  "No need to call them, Scoundrel," he said.  "It looks like our friends are coming to us."

"Good, reinforcements," Electrostatic said.  "The more, the merrier."

"Hey, wings," Acrobat Ace said.  "Since you know your way around this island a bit, why don't you take a look around?  Maybe you can find this Chaos Engine from the air."

"An excellent idea, Acrobat Ace," Seraphim replied, and took to the air.  "I shall return soon.  Perhaps the rest of you can meet our allies on the beach when they arrive."  With that, the winged hero was gone.

"That's not a bad idea," the Scoundrel said.  "Let's go."

But they were stopped in their tracks.  Twenty Atlantean soldiers stood in their path, rocket rifles at the ready.  Behind them were Cyber-Knight (mounted on his Cyber-Steed, of course), Fang, and the Duchess.

"I'd advise you to stay right here," the Duchess said.  "And maybe we'll let you live."

******************************
The hydrofoil known as the Harper was nearing the beach.  Harpy stood on the bow, along with MorningStar.

"Why don't you fly out there and see what you can find?" Harpy asked of her ally.

"Sure," MorningStar replied.  "Why not?"  She enveloped herself in flames and flew off the bow, streaking toward the island.

_Scouting ahead like that might be dangerous,_ Harpy realized, _We have to know what might be going on there, however.  I hate going in without any clue as to what the bad guys are doing._

Iron Dragon joined Harpy.  "I assume you've sent MorningStar off to scout?" he asked.

"I know Pathfinder can see everything from here," Harpy replied.  "But only from this vantage point.  There's an advantage in looking at things from above."

"I agree," Iron Dragon said.  "I wanted to speak with you before we landed.  I want to apologize for my attitude toward you in front of the others."

Harpy did not turn to face him.  "In front of the others?  You mean it's OK for you to undermine my authority, as long as it's not in front of anyone?"

"Hold on there," Iron Dragon replied.  "That's not what I meant."

{Harpy uses her Telepathy on Iron Dragon to try to get a read on him.  It's DC 10 since she's trying to read his surface thoughts.  Iron Dragon's Mental Protection lowers her Telepathy bonus to +4, and he has a Will Save bonus of +4, making the total DC 14.  Harpy gets a 16 total, good enough to read his surface thoughts.}

Harpy could tell by his surface thoughts that Iron Dragon was indecisive about whether she would be reliable to lead the others in combat.  "I understand," she said.  "You don't think I can effectively lead the rest of you."

"Well, it's not that so much," Iron Dragon replied.

{Harpy is now going to attempt Diplomacy on Iron Dragon to get him to follow her.  The Diplomacy DC to turn Iron Dragon from Indifferent (his current state) to Helpful (where she wants him to be) is 30.  Adding her Attractive feat, as well as her Super-Charisma, she has a total bonus of +19, and rolls 13, for a total of 32.}

"Why don't you just trust me?" she asked.  She used her best schoolgirl charm on Iron Dragon, and he just melted.

"Very well," he replied, laughing.  "What harm can it do?"

Pathfinder joined them on the deck.  "We are almost there.  I put the controls on auto-pilot."

The three heroes felt the vehicle slow down as it approached the beach, and they leapt off the bow when close enough.  Their costumes were soaked with sea-spray, but that was of little consequence now.

"Where is MorningStar?" Harpy asked.

Pathfinder looked around, but caught no glimpse of her.  "I can't see here anywhere."

"She'll be back," Iron Dragon said reassuringly.

The Native American hero's senses buzzed with noise.  "Someone's coming," he announced.

It wasn't just someone, but lots of someones.  Forty Atlantean soldiers crested a sand dune, rocket rifles pointed in a very unfortunate direction.

"Looks like we've been found," Iron Dragon pointed out.

"We can take these guys," Harpy replied.

"Yes," Pathfinder said.  "But what about them?"

Harpy and Iron Dragon looked in the direction Pathfinder was pointing, and saw Mana, Surge, and Bombardier.

"Wonderful to see you again, heroes!" Bombardier announced.  "We've got quite the door prize for you!"

******************************
Seraphim, riding on thermals, was able to get a good look at the island.  The castle was impressive from the air, as were the island's foliage and its terrain.

_I wonder where the villains are hiding?  In the castle, perhaps..._  He flew toward the castle to get a better look.  Since Seraphim didn't see anyone manning the towers, nor any gun or weapon emplacements anywhere, he figured it was safe to fly around the castle.  _The villains will know we're here soon enough,_ he considered.

As he dove in a little closer to the castle, Seraphim spotted a small circular platform hovering along the spine of a hill toward a mountain covered in foliage.  Getting a little closer, Seraphim spotted Trickster and Lodestone riding on the vehicle.  He decided to watch them, to see where they were headed.

On the platform, Trickster and Lodestone discussed their final plans.

"You realize of course that they will betray us," Trickster said to his ally.  "I trust you, and maybe a few of the others, but once the Chaos Engine is activated and we have achieved our goal, they will turn on us."

Lodestone said nothing, concentrating on powering the hover platform with his magnetic powers.

Triclster produced a small remote control from his suit.  "Are we ready to raise the Chaos Engine?"

"Yes."

"Very well," Trickster replied, and watched as they got closer to the mountain.  "Of course, those foolish heroes will probably assault the castle, assuming that the Chaos Engine is there.  Heroes are like that, my friend."

Lodestone remained silent.  The hover platform neared the top of the mountain.

Seraphim got closer, certain that Trickster and Lodestone were up to something.  He didn't want to give them a chance to go through with their plans, so he flew in and announced himself.

"Stop right there," he commanded.

Trickster and Lodestone turned, surprised.  "What the --" Lodestone replied, as he momentarily lost his concentration and the craft lurched to the left before he was able to regain control.

Seraphim drew his Sword of Truth.  "If you surrender now, I can assure your safety."

Trickster cackled in response to this offer.  "Surely you jest," he replied.  "The advantage is ours."  He pointed to the top of the mountain, where forty Atlantean soldier stood at the ready, their rifles pointed at Seraphim.

{Trickster creates an Illusion of the forty Atlantean soldiers.  The Illusion covers an area of 75' radius, enough to create the forty soldiers.  Lodestone sees them, and must make a Will save (DC 25) to realize they're not really there, but fails with 16.  Seraphim, Trickster's real target, automatically sees through them due to his True Sight feat.}

"Where did they come from?" Lodestone asked, surprised to see the 'soldiers'.

"Nowhere, villain," Seraphim replied.  "Save from your leader's twisted mind."

Trickster said nothing, but was shocked that his illusion failed to fool the winged hero.

"Now I repeat, submit to justice now, and you will be spared."

"Never," Trickster retorted.  "You won't be able to stop us!  Put this thing down, Lodestone, and take care of this fool!"

The platform dove toward the mountain as Lodestone took flight to battle Searphim.  Trickster grimaced as the platform crashed into the top of the mountain, but he was none the worse for wear.

_I'm going to have to teach him how to land,_ Trickster realized.

******************************

*This Ends Issue #9, "Inferno"!
Watch for Issue #10, the Final Chapter, "Chaos", Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2003)

simply awesome Insight... you the man


----------



## Insight (Apr 24, 2003)

*Hero & Villain Points*

Since the climactic battle is coming up, I thought I'd go back and check to see how many Hero and Villain Points have been used so far -- I really haven't been keeping track...

Anyway, here are the Hero Points left for each character:

Acrobat Ace: 7
Electrostatic: 0 (He's actually spent too many)
Harpy: 3
Iron Dragon: 2
MorningStar: 5
Pathfinder: 3
Puncture Proof: 5
The Scoundrel: 5
Seraphim: 5
Torpedo: 4

There are a total of 29 Villain Points available (whew!), and only 2 have been used so far, so 27 remain.  _I don't think I'll get around to actually using all of those!_

... _Now, back to the story_...


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2003)

*Editorial Note (Yes, another one!)*

I thought about how best to present Issue #10.  It's basically going to be one huge fight (well, four of them, actually!), and there are various ways I could do it.

One option I considered was how I did the fight at the mansion, where there were two different locations going on at the same time.  I thought that doing two different fights that way was fine, but I think four at once, one-round each per post, would be too confusing.

Another option I considered was doing an entire single fight as one long post, except for the very end (you'll see why  ).  This would work, but I also think there are problems with it.  The main problem is that for the combats with a lot of participants, the posts would be really, really long.

The compromise I came up with is to present three rounds of combat for Fight A, then three rounds of combat for Fight B, etc., until the very last few rounds.  Again, you'll see the reasons why later...

Loyal readers, if you think this won't work for some reason, please post something.  I am trying to make this as readable as possible, so your suggestions would be helpful.  My aim is to post the beginning of the combats within the next few days.

Editor


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

sounds like a great idea Insight!


----------



## ZapCap (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey! Sounds good to me. Can't wait for things to heat up!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 27, 2003)

Looking forward to the conclusion of the tale, it must be said.


----------



## Insight (Apr 29, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos"*

Note: there are only two scenes in this final issue.  The first (and the longest by far) is the big battle, four battles in one.  The second will be coming up after the battle, more like a prologue.

Enjoy!

**************************************************
*-Barracuda vs. Torpedo-*

_Note: The majority of the dialogue in this combat is in the Atlantean language -- editor._

Torpedo stood in the cavern housing the massive Chaos Engine.  He marveled at the sheer size of the mechanical beast, and wondered how he could perhaps destroy it before Trickster and his cronies had a chance to use it.

Just then, Barracuda stepped into his line of sight.  "Well, well," he said.  "Looks like someone's lost!"

"Barracuda," Torpedo replied.  "For the Honor of Atlantis, you cannot be a party to Trickster's foul plans!"

"Don't get in my way, Markandorim," Barracuda warned.  "It could get messy."

{Initiative: Barracuda gets 8 and Torpedo gets 17.  Torpedo goes first, and then Barracuda.}

***** Round One *****

_I'd better wait to see what he does,_ Torpedo thought.  _Barracuda can be tricky sometimes._

{Torpedo holds his action.  He will now go after Barracuda until he refocuses.}

"Fool," Barracuda raged.  "This time, I will destroy you for your interference!"

He ran roughshod into Torpedo, tackling the Atlantean hero, and sending both of them into the sea behind the cave opening.

{Barracuda Bull-rushes Torpedo.  It's opposed STR rolls by both.  Barracuda gets 18 and Torpedo gets 14.  Barracuda goes with Torpedo, and they both fly back 20' into the water.}

They sank together through the depths.  Though Barracuda was hanging on tight, Torpedo managed to get a few rabbit punches in on the way down.  Eventually, the villain let go, and both combatants settled to the bottom, a slight distance separating them.

{On the way down, Torpedo attack Barracuda (DEF 13) and hits with 27.  Barracuda gets a Damage save (DC 18), but fails with 16.  Barracuda takes a Stun Hit.}

***** Round Two *****

"Ah, this is more like it," Barracuda said.  "The sea is our home, Markandorim, and this should be the setting for our final battle.  The heralds will sing of such a titanic struggle.  All over Atlantis, they will be praising me as the victor, perhaps even at your funeral!"

Barracuda lunged forward, crashing into Torpedo, sending the hero sprawling, but unharmed.

"You'll have to try harder than that, Barracuda," Torpedo replied.  "The heralds aren't going to be impressed with such an obvious maneuver."

{Barracuda uses Underwater Combat to add +1 to his Attack Rolls.  Using Power Attack, he adds +3 to Damage while taking a -3 penalty on Attack Rolls.  Since he landed 10' away from Torpedo, he charges the hero (DEF 21), but misses with 13.  Using Move-By Attack, Barracuda travels another 40'.}

With unnatural speed, Torpedo swam right at Barracuda and struck him across the jaw with a magically-enhanced fist, causing the villain's head to turn a bit.

Barracuda laughed.  "Not bad," he said.

{Torpedo uses Underwater Combat to add +1 to his Defense.  He charges 40' at Barracuda (DEF 13) and hits with 27.  Barracuda gets a Damage save (DC 18), and succeeds with 19.}

***** Round Three *****

"You have never defeated me, Torpedo," Barracuda said.  "Why break the streak now?"

Raising both hands, Barracuda mentally commanded the plants of the sea to rise up and grab Torpedo's ankles.  As he felt the plants moving, Torpedo rushed out of the way.

"Clever," Torpedo said in response.

{Barracuda is still using Power Attack (+3/-3).  As a half action, he uses Plant Control to try to Snare Torpedo.  His target does not notice the sea plants beneath this feet, so no attack roll is necessary.  Torpedo gets a Reflex save (DC 15) against the Snare, and succeeds with 19.  As his other half action, Barracuda swims 40'.}

Torpedo swam right at Barracuda, and struck him with an elbow to the midsection.  Again, the Atlantean villain was unfazed.

{Torpedo, as a half action, swims 40'.  He then attacks Barracuda (DEF 15) and hits with 22.  Barracuda gets a Damage save (DC 18), and succeeds with 19 -- no effect.}

*Next Up, Lodestone & Trickster vs. Seraphim!*


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2003)

Looking good  I can't wait...


----------



## Insight (Apr 29, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*-Lodestone & Trickster vs. Seraphim-*

_Stats for the Chaos Engine_
Size: Gargantuan (50' tall, 100,000 lbs.); Movement: Immobile; DEF 1; Hardness: 12; Armor: 5.
Note: Since the Chaos Engine is immobile, melee attacks against it are at +4.

**********************************************

Lodestone and Seraphim appeared ready to square off in mid-air above the mountain summit.  As they did, Trickster scrambled to get away from the scene of violence.  Besides, Trickster had more important things to do.

{Initiative: Trickster gets 21, Lodestone gets 8, and Seraphim gets 20.  The order will be Trickster, Seraphim, and then Lodestone.}

***** Round One *****

"How about you just go away, hm?" Trickster suggested, concentrating on contacting and then controlling Seraphim's mind.  Something prevented Trickster from achieving control, however.

"Such parlor tricks may work on the common man or perhaps your villainous minions," Seraphim replied, "You will need far more than you have at your disposal to control me, Trickster!"

"Very well," Trickster retorted.  "Lodestone, why don't you keep our friend company while I tend to some last-minute errands?"

{Trickster uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He assigns +2 to his Defense (against Seraphim) from Dodge.  Trickster attempt to use Mind Control on Seraphim.  His ranks in Mind Control (5) are less than Seraphim's Mental Defense, so nothing happens.}

The angelic hero covered himself in divine energy and then dove at Lodestone, slashing at the rocky villain with his sword.  Lodestone dodged aside and Seraphim missed the blow.

"Mind that thing, Seraphim," Trickster yelled from his position of safety.  "It's rather sharp.  You could put an eye out..."

{Seraphim uses a Free Action to turn on his Force Field.  Using Aerial Combat, he assigns a +1 to his Defense.  He swoops down 40' next to Lodestone, and then attacks Lodestone (DEF 16), but misses with 14.}

_I can't allow this winged fool to attack Trickster,_ Lodestone considered, and flew back to protect his leader.

{Lodestone flies 50' to cover Trickster.}

***** Round Two *****

"Oh, dear," Trickster said.  "Lodestone, don't bring the fight to me.  I have things to do."

He cocked an eyebrow at Seraphim, who was waiting for something.  "This machine will destroy everything you hold dear, hero," Trickster said.  "You have no chance to defeat me now.  The moment for action is gone.  You have failed!"  The villain cackled with glee.

"It is you who have failed, villain!" Seraphim replied.  "Do not bore me with endless warnings and threats.  As long as I still breathe, there is always a chance.  You will fail, have faith in that!"

_Maybe he's right,_ Trickster realized.  _He seems... powerful.  Maybe too powerful.  I can't use my illusions on him, or my mind control._  The master criminal ducked behind some trees.  "Get him, Lodestone!"

{Trickster uses a Free Action for Leadership.  As a Half Action, he tries to Taunt Seraphim.  The hero opposes with his own Taunt.  Trickster's check result is 15, but Seraphim opposes with 30.  Trickster is instead taunted, and runs behind some trees.}

{Seraphim holds his action.  He will now act after Lodestone in the initiative order.}

Lodestone again took flight, concentrating on the flying hero.  He detected metals on Seraphim that perhaps the villain could use to his advantage.  Especially that sword...

As the rocky villain closed, Seraphim drew back the Sword of Truth to lay waste to Lodestone, but the villain stopped just short and put out a hand, almost beckoning Seraphim to come forward.

"You should not test me," Seraphim cautioned.  "I --"  Seraphim's speech was cut short when he felt the Sword of Truth get yanked from his hand.  "It cannot be," he said.

Lodestone caught the weapon.  "Oh, it can."

{Lodestone uses a Free Action to Detect Ferrous Metals on Seraphim.  He notes that the Sword of Truth is composed of ferrous materials.  Lodestone spends a Half Action to fly 30' closer to Seraphim, and then uses his Telekinesis to try to snatch Seraphim's weapon.  Lodestone's Telekinesis check will oppose Seraphim's Strength check.  Lodestone's result is 27 against Seraphim's total of 19.  Lodestone takes the Sword of Truth.}

Feeling desperation, Seraphim charged straight at Lodestone, blasting the magnetic villain across the jaw.  Lodestone flinched a bit, but simply smiled in response.  "Hmm, not so tough without your pig-sticker, I see," Lodestone said in response to the attack.

{Seraphim charges 20' at Lodestone (DEF 16) and hits with 19.  Lodestone gets a Damage save (DC 19) and succeeds with 29 for no effect.}

***** Round Three *****

"Keep him busy," Trickster urged as he produced a small silver remote control.  _From the mouth of madness,_ he mused as he pressed a button on the control.

The mountain rumbled, and a huge hole opened in the very top.  The grinding of gears and the whine of hydraulics told of something huge being elevated.  As Trickster watched and backed away from the scene, the Chaos Engine itself rose through the mountain, and ended up sticking right out of the mountaintop.

"Ha ha!" Trickster chirped.  "Victory is near!"

Seraphim, seeing the Chaos Engine rise into position, grew concerned.  _That cannot be good._

{Trickster uses a Free Action for Leadership.  Using a remote control, Trickster raises the Chaos Engine to the top of the mountain.}

Lodestone took the opportunity of distraction to fly to the top of the Chaos Engine.  "Hey, over here," he yelled.

Seraphim looked, and saw Lodestone blast him with magnetic energy.  The angelic hero had just enough time to dodge the attack.

{Lodestone flies 30' away from Seraphim as a Half Action, lands on the Chaos Engine, and then blasts Seraphim (DEF 22) with his Energy Blast, missing with 19.}

Swooping up to the top of the Chaos Engine, Seraphim was determined to regain his cherished weapon.  "That sword is not meant for your evil hands," he said.

Seraphim swiped at Lodestone, trying to grab the Sword of Truth, but Lodestone's hands were a tad quicker.  "Oh no, my friend," Lodestone said in response.  "I've got plans for this baby."

{Seraphim flies 30' to Lodestone and tries to regain his weapon.  This is a Disarm attempt, so both foes make opposed Attack Rolls.  Lodestone gets 18 against Seraphim's 16.  Lodestone retains the weapon.}

*Next Up, Cyber-Knight, the Duchess, Fang, and the Atlantean Soldiers vs. Acrobat Ace, Electrostatic, Puncture Proof, and the Scoundrel!*


----------



## Insight (May 1, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*-Cyber-Knight, the Duchess, Fang, and the Atlantean Soldiers vs. Acrobat Ace, Electrostatic, Puncture Proof, and the Scoundrel-*

"So, heroes," the Duchess said.  "I see you have survived the journey back from Pandemonium.  That's too bad, because now we'll have to kill you..."

Acrobat Ace spoke up.  "Listen, lady, I don't know who you are, but --"

"Oh, you'll learn soon enough," the Duchess interjected.

"Enough talk," Cyber-Knight barked as he drew his Vibrosword.

{Initiative: Acrobat Ace gets 26, Cyber-Knight gets 8, the Duchess gets 4, Electrostatic gets 33, Fang gets 10, Puncture Proof gets 13, the Scoundrel gets 28, and the Atlantean Soldiers get 5.  The order will be Acrobat Ace, Electrostatic, the Scoundrel, Puncture Proof, Fang, Cyber-Knight, the Soldiers, and the Duchess.}

{Note: Of the 20 Atlantean Soldiers, 2 are Captains (PL 3) and 18 are Soldiers (PL 2).  They are all Minions.}

***** Round One *****

_Yow, there are lot of guys with guns,_ Acrobat Ace realized.  _Hmm, I wish I knew more about these villains' capabilities._

"OK, here's the plan," he announced to his allies.  Electrostatic, you and Scoundrel take those groups of gun-toters there and there," he instructed, pointing out each group.  "Luther, you and I have got some super-villains to crunch."

"Amen to that," Puncture Proof replied, taking to the air.

Meanwhile, Acrobat Ace drew two razor-sharp metal rings from his belt and hurled them with great accuracy at the bestial Fang.  One blade hit the mark, drawing a cry from the villain.

{Acrobat Ace assigns a +1 dodge bonus to DEF vs. all foes (Dodge feat).  He uses a Free Action on Leadership.  Taking a 5' step, Acrobat Ace uses Rapid Shot to toss two Razor-Rings at Fang (FF DEF 16), hitting once with 17, and missing once with 12.  Since Fang is flat-footed, he can't use Evasion, so it's a Damage save (DC 24).  This is an Impossible Save since his Damage save bonus is +3, but he rolls a natural 20 for the save and only takes a Stun Hit.}

"As the lady said, let's get this party started," Electrostatic said, charging forward to meet the Atlantean soldiers.  "You look like the leader," he said to the captain leading that particular group of soldiers.  "Too bad."  Electrostatic blasted the villainous fish-man with electrical energy, but the captain resisted.

"Tougher than you look, huh?"

{Electrostatic assigns a +1 dodge bonus to his DEF vs. all Foes (Dodge feat).  As a Free Action, he turns on his Energy Field.  Electrostatic moves 40' toward one group of Atlantean Soldiers as a Half Action.  He fires his Energy Blast at the Atlantean Captain (DEF 13) and hits with 25.  The Captain gets a Damage save (DC 21) and succeeds with 23 for no effect.}

The Scoundrel turned towards his assigned foes and drew his glowing Hellfire Pistols, their barrels already smoking.  He fired at the closest soldier, dropping the Atlantean in his tracks.  The Scoundrel thought to blow off the barrel to be cool, but thought better of the idea.

{The Scoundrel assigns a +1 dodge bonus to his DEF vs. all foes (Dodge feat).  As a Half Action, he draws his two Hellfire Pistols.  He fires one at a Soldier (DEF 12) and hits with 16.  The Soldier gets a Damage save (DC 19) but fails with 11.  There are now 17 Soldiers left.}

"Cyber-Knight," Puncture Proof said.  "I had hoped you would have reformed yourself by now, old friend.  I hate to have to face you again."

"Thine words bringeth me no comfort, traitor," Cyber-Knight replied.

Puncture Proof flew a little closer, but wanted to see what the villains might try, so he hovered in place near the top of a tree.

{Puncture Proof assigns a +1 dodge bonus to his DEF (Aerial Combat).  He flies 50' as a Half Action, 20' vertically and 30' horizontally.  Puncture Proof takes no further action.}

Fang, already smarting from Acrobat Ace's Razor-Ring to the temple, growled and leapt toward his attacker, trying to bite Acrobat Ace, but the agile hero shifted aside and jumped out of the way, landing on one hand, and then bouncing back to his feet a short distance away.

"Gee, furry," Acrobat Ace replied.  "Ever see a dentist?  One you didn't eat anyway?"

{Fang assigns a +1 dodge bonus to DEF vs. all foes (Dodge feat).  The villain gets a Will save (DC 20) to avoid going berserk, and succeeds with 20.  He leaps 40' to Acrobat Ace as a Half Action.  Fang claws at Acrobat Ace (DEF 31) and misses with 19.}

"Another vainglorious fool," Cyber-Knight said, charging forward on his mechanical steed toward Acrobat Ace.  "I remember thee," the villain remarked as he swung his Vibrosword violently yet inaccurately.  "Thine curses still ring in mine ears."

As he rolled aside and popped to his feet, Acrobat Ace smiled.  "I didn't know you had ears, metal-face."

{Cyber-Knight rides 45' toward Acrobat Ace as a Half Action.  Cyber-Knight swings his Vibrosword at Acrobat Ace (DEF 31), but misses with 21.}

The captains, speaking in the Atlantean tongue, ordered the soldiers into position, and the Atlanteans opened fire on both Electrostatic and the Scoundrel with their Rocket Rifles, sending dozens of tiny red rockets flying everywhere.

"Was it something I said?" Electrostatic asked sarcastically as he jumped aside to avoid the rockets.

{The Atlantean Soldiers near Electrostatic move 15' toward the hero as a Half Action, and then fire their Rocket Rifles, all missing (highest result was 20).  The group near the Scoundrel move 30' toward the hero as a Half Action and then fire their Rocket Rifles, all missing (highest result was 20).}

_Two new heroes,_ the Duchess realized.  _Trickster said they were old enemies of his.  I wonder how powerful they might be._

{The Duchess refocuses this round.  Her new Initiative is 21, and will slot in between the Scoundrel and Puncture Proof.}

***** Round Two *****

"Keep at them, guys," Acrobat Ace suggested as he spun backwards and let loose a barrage of razor-rings in his general area.  The tiny blades simply bounced and clanked off Cyber-Knight's armor, but Fang wasn't so lucky, and took one right in the abdomen.

{Acrobat Ace takes a 5' step back.  He uses a Free Action for Leadership.  Using a Half Action, he activates Spinning and uses Blade Storm to fire off an area effect of Razor-Rings.  Cyber-Knight and Fang are within the affected area, and get Reflex saves (DC 19) for half damage.  Cyber-Knight succeeds with 19, and Fang fails with 11.  Cyber-Knight ignores the effect since his Protection (+7) is more than the halved damage bonus (+5).  Fang gets a Damage save (DC 24), and fails with 18.  Fang takes a Stun Hit and is Stunned.}

"You can't shoot what you can't aim at," Electrostatic remarked, as he ran right past the group of soldiers, zapping one of them with his energy blast, dropping the soldier to the grass.

_There are a lot of these guys,_ Electrostatic realized.  _I need to get them in a bad tactical position.  Perhaps that tree..._

{Electrostatic uses a Half Action to run around the Soldiers.  He fires his Energy Blast at a Soldier (DEF 12) and hits with 34.  The Soldier gets a Damage save (DC 20) and fails with 18.  There are now 16 Soldiers left.}

Though no one could detect it beneath his mask, the Scoundrel smiled, blasting two Atlantean soldiers with his Hellfire Pistols, dropping both men where they stood.

He backed away, knowing that it would be very bad to get surrounded.  The Scoundrel operated much better with a little room to manuever.

{The Scoundrel takes a 5' step and fires his Hellfire Pistols at two Soldiers (DEf 12), hitting with 22 and 31.  Both Soldiers get Damage saves (DC 19) and both fail with 18 and 7.  There are now 14 Soldiers left.}

"Destroy them, every last one of them," the Duchess commanded as she moved forward toward the front lines.  The flying Puncture Proof was the closest hero, and seemed to be a good target for her special... charms.  "Cyber-Knight, come here," she commanded.

Puncture Proof, seeing the Duchess come forward, was astonished at her brazenness.

She gazed right at him, with a look that might shatter a man's soul.  "You come here as well, hero," she commanded.  "I have plans for you!"

{The Duchess uses a Free Action for Leadership.  As a Half Action, she runs 30' toward Puncture Proof.  She attempts Mind Control on the flying hero.  Her Mind Control check of 22 is opposed by Puncture Proof's Will save of 23.  The attempt fails.}

Puncture Proof felt the vampire's grip on his mind, and barely resisted her.  Perhaps he could play along anyway.  "Yes," he said, landing next to a tree that stood between himself and the Duchess.

After he landed, as the Duchess looked away to observe the field of battle, Puncture Proof ripped the tree out of the ground and held it like a baseball bat.

"I'm here," he announced.  "Didja want something?" he asked, brandishing the tree.  "Cause I've got something for ya!"

{Puncture Proof flies down 20' to land as a Half Action.  He rips a tree out of the ground as his other Half Action.  The tree has a Hardness of 5 and a Reach of 3 squares or 15'.}

{Fang recovers from being Stunned.}

"Tis a trick most foul," Cyber-Knight yelled, and charged the tree-wielding hero, blasting Puncture Proof across the back and sending the hero sprawling some 15 feet way.  As he flew, however, Puncture Proof managed to hang onto the tree.

_He resisted my mind control,_ the Duchess realized.  _And tried to fool me as well.  Clever...  Maybe too clever._

{Cyber-Knight charges 15' at Puncture Proof (DEF 14) and hits with 21.  Puncture Proof gets a Damage save (DC 22) and fails with 19.  Puncture Proof takes a Stun Hit and is knocked back 15'.  He gets a Reflex save (DC 15) to hang onto the tree, and succeeds with 23.  Using Move-By Attack, Cyber-Knight moves another 35' after the attack.}

Despite their utter lack of accuracy, the Atlanteans continued pouring it on, firing salvo after salvo of rockets at both Electrostatic and the Scoundrel.  The heroes were almost amused at how easily they sidestepped the rockets.

"Maybe you should just give up now," Electrostatic suggested.  "Before things get ugly."

{The Atlantean Soldiers reposition themselves as Half Actions.  A Captain and 8 Soldiers fire at Electrostatic (DEF 30) and all miss (highest result was 18).  A Captain and 6 Soldiers fire at the Scoundrel (DEF 29) and all miss (highest result was 16).}

***** Round Three *****

Acrobat Ace saw Puncture Proof get pummeled by Cyber-Knight, and also saw that the vampire was closing in as well.  _Watch out, buddy._

"You don't give up, do ya, red?" Acrobat Ace asked as he dodged Fang's claws.  "I used to know a good manicurist.  Do want her number?"

The hero produced two more razor-rings and deftly winged them at the bestial villain, but both missed.

"What?  I never miss!"

Fang smiled in response, his grin glistening with saliva.

{Acrobat Ace uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He takes a 5' step and uses Rapid Shot to throw two Razor-Rings at Fang (DEF 20), but both miss with 15 and 19.}

Electrostatic jumped and spun around to avoid more rockets.  "If I'm not careful, you guys might actually hit me someday."

He fires off a lightning bolt that decked another soldier.  He then ducked behind a large oak tree for cover.  "Ha ha," he taunted.  "Can't see me!"

{Electrostatic fires his Energy Blast at a Soldier (DEF 12) and hits with 23.  The Soldier gets a Damage save (DC 20) but fails with 18.  There are now 13 Soldiers left.  As his other Half Action, Electrostatic moves 20' to get behind a tree.}

_Are we wasting too much time and effort on these worthless soldiers?_ the Scoundrel wondered as he pasted two more with his Hellfire Pistols.  _Our new allies are tough, but how tough?_

{The Scoundrel takes a 5' step back, and then fires his twin Hellfire Pistols at two Soldiers (DEF 12), hitting both times with 16.  The Soldiers get Damage saves (DC 19) and both fail with 16 and 4.  There are now 11 Soldiers left.}

"Quite a brave move, hero," The Duchess commented.  "Had Cyber-Knight not seem through your ruse, you might have survived to swing that tree at me.  But it seems fate is not going to be kind to you today."  She concentrated on Puncture Proof, and he met her gaze, his will melting quickly.

"Now, destroy those costumed fools over there," she commanded, indicating Acrobat Ace, Electrostatic, and the Scoundrel.

Something made Puncture Proof resist this command, and so he just stood there for a moment.  

"Well, what are you waiting for?" the Duchess demanded.

{The Duchess uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He takes a 5' step and again tries Mind Control on Puncture Proof.  Her Mind Control check of 17 is opposed by Puncture Proof's Will save of 9.  He spends a Hero Point to re-roll and this time gets 17.  It ties, so the one with the highest WIS (the Duchess) wins.  The Duchess now has control of Puncture Proof.  She commands him to attack Acrobat Ace.  She needs to make a Mind Control check (DC 19), but fails with 13.  She spends a Villain Point to re-roll, and gets 18, still failing.}

Since the Duchess' orders said nothing about Cyber-Knight, Puncture Proof turned to his one-time ally and flew straight at the mounted villain, batting him with the tree, destroying it in the process in a thunderous blow that nearly took Cyber-Knight off his steed.  After the attack, Puncture Proof kept flying, and turned to see that Cyber-Knight was till upright, barely even harmed by the tree.

{Puncture Proof uses Power Attack to add +3 to damage and subtract -3 from attack rolls.  He charges 30' at Cyber-Knight (DEF 14) and hits with 33, nailing the villain with the tree.  Cyber-Knight gets a Damage save (DC 20) and succeeds with 30.  The tree is destroyed.  Using Move-By Attack, Puncture Proof moves another 30' after the attack.}

Fang growled and jumped at Acrobat Ace, claws bared.  It was obvious that Fang was now enraged with fury and would probably not listen to reason.  Acrobat Ace barely got out of the way in time to avoid Fang's claws.

{Fang regenerates a Stun Hit.  He needs another Will save (DC 20) to avoid going Berserk and fails with 8.  He takes a 5' step and attacks Acrobat Ace (DEF 31), missing with 21.}

"Keep thy shrubbery to thyself," Cyber-Knight commanded, as he charged toward the hovering Puncture Proof.  He swung his Vibrosword, and the weapon struck true, stabbing Puncture Proof in mid-torso, but the blade did not penetrate.

Puncture Proof laughed in response.  "See, my name's Puncture Proof for a reason, Knight."

{Cyber-Knight uses Power Attack to add +3 to damage and subtract -3 from attack rolls.  He charges Puncture Proof (DEF 12) and hits with 17.  Puncture Proof gets a Damage save (DC 25) and succeeds with 26.  Using Move-By Attack, Cyber-Knight moves another 25'.}

The soldiers continued their assault on Electrostatic and the Scoundrel.  Both heroes spent quite a bit of energy dodging rockets and such, but were still uninjured.

{The Atlantean Soldiers move into position to get flanking bonuses on Electrostatic and the Scoundrel.  A Captain and 7 Soldiers fire at Electrostatic (DEF 30) and all miss (highest result was 18).  A Captain and 3 Soldiers fire at the Scoundrel (DEF 29).  Three miss, but one of the Soldiers hit with natural 20.  No chance for a Critical Hit (since their attack bonus is too low to confirm), but the Scoundrel gets a Reflex save (DC 20) against the attack (Evasion) and fails with 17.  He spends a Hero Point to re-roll and this time gets 25 for no effect.}

*Next Up, Bombardier, Mana, Surge, and the Atlantean Soldiers vs. Harpy, Iron Dragon, MorningStar, and Pathfinder!*


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2003)

This is just awesome... qick question, was Scoundrel inspired by Mister Mystery, the mask wearing hero with two guns in the M&M book appearing in the Super Unicorn universe setting 

I may have gotten the name wrong, but just look at page 170 of the Mutants & Masterminds book to see what I mean


----------



## Insight (May 1, 2003)

*The Scoundrel -> Mr. Mystery?*

Eh, sort of I guess.  Actually, he's kind of a cross between Indiana Jones and the Shadow in my mind.  You'll see more about the Scoundrel (including an illustration) in the upcoming United Heroes Origins limited series, coming soon!

- editor


----------



## Insight (May 6, 2003)

*Sorry for the Delay!*

The last battle is a big one, and it's taking me a little longer than I anticipated to get it played out so I can post the final of the first 3-round segment.  It also has 40 MINIONS!  I hope my readers can understand why this battle might take a little while to play out.

Anyway, I promise to have something posted this week.

-- editor


----------



## Insight (May 7, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*-Bombardier, Mana, Surge, and Atlantean Soldiers vs. Harpy, Iron Dragon, MorningStar, and Pathfinder-*

"Are you kidding me?" Iron Dragon demanded, taking in the scene before him.  "Where did all these guys come from?"

"I'd say Atlantis," Harpy replied.

"Surrender now," Bombardier offered.  "We might let you live..."

{Initiative: Bombardier gets 14, Mana gets 16, Surge gets 27, and the Atlanteans get 15.  Harpy gets 22, Iron Dragon gets 25, MorningStar gets 16, and Pathfinder gets 18.  The order will be: Surge, Iron Dragon, Harpy, Pathfinder, MorningStar, Mana, the Atlanteans, and Bombardier.}

{Note: Of the 40 Atlantean Soldiers, 4 are Captains (PL 3) and 36 are Soldiers (PL 2). They are all Minions.}

***** Round One *****

Surge buzzed with electrical energy.  "Can't take a hint, huh?" he asked as he charged forward, crashing into Harpy, leader of the United Heroes.  Harpy reeled from the blow, flying backward and nearly knocking herself unconscious against the side of the hydrofoil.

{Surge assigns +1 to his DEF from Dodge.  With a Free Action, he activates his Force Field and then his Energy Field.  He charges 100' at Harpy (DEF 15), but misses with 13.  Surge spends a Villain Point to re-roll and this time gets 18, a hit.  Harpy can't use Evasion since she's flat-footed, so she gets a Damage save (DC 18) and fails with 9.  Harpy is Stunned and takes a Stun Hit.  The Knockback sends her 15' into the hydrofoil.}

Concentrating, Iron Dragon focused his rage and anxiety into a tangible force and moved forward, confronting the villainous Surge.  "There's a word for people like you, Surge," Iron Dragon said.  "Dead meat."  The Asian hero axe-kicked the electrical villain, blasting his foe across the chest.

Surge laughed as electrical energy crackled across Iron Dragon's foot and leg.  "Does it hurt?" he asked.

Iron Dragon smiled.  "Not really."

{Iron Dragon assigns a +1 to his DEF from Dodge.  Using Power Attack, he assigns +3/-3 to damage/attack roll.  His Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike ability succeeds with 21.  Iron Dragon uses a Half Action to move 25' to Surge and then kicks Surge (DEF 21) and hits with 29.  Surge gets a Damage save (DC 28) and fails with 24.  Surge takes a Stun Hit.  Since Iron Dragon's Protection +6 is greater than Surge's Energy Field +5, Iron Dragon ignores the Energy Field.}

{Harpy recovers from being Stunned.}

_Danger surrounds us,_ Pathfinder realized.  _If only Harpy were able to give us some guidance._  The Native American hero looked briefly toward his fallen leader, then drew his high tech corssbow and deftly loaded it without even looking down.  Pathfinder fired a warning shot toward a group of Atlantean Soldiers and then dropped back near Harpy, to protect her if need be.

{Pathfinder uses a Free Action to Quick Draw his SuperX Crossbow.  He fires at the nearest Atlantean Soldier (DEF 12), but misses with 7.  Pathfinder drops back 15' as his other Half Action.}

_What the --_ MorningStar thought as she caught the events unfolding behind her.  _Some scout I am!  How did I miss them?_  The flying heroine made her way back toward her allies.  She outstretched her arms and fire rained from the sky, torching a group of soldiers.

"Yeah," she announced.  "I'm back."

{MorningStar assigns a +1 to DEF from Aerial Combat.  She uses a Free Action to activate her Force Field and then flies 40' toward the scene of battle.  MorningStar uses her area fire attack on a group of Atlantean Soldiers.  The center Soldier (DEF 12) is hit with 15 and gets a Damage save (DC 20), failing with 18 and is Disabled.  There are 13 Soldiers and 1 Captain within the area of effect.  All get Reflex saves (DC 18) to halve the effect, of which only 4 Soldiers succeed.  The Captain and 9 Soldiers get Damage saves (DC 20) and only the Captain and 1 Soldier succeed.  All others are disabled.  4 Soldiers who made their initial Reflex save now get Damage saves (DC 16), but all fail and are Disabled.  There are 4 Captains and 23 Soldiers remaining.}

_That one is dangerous,_ Mana realized, seeing the flying heroine wipe out more than a dozen soldiers in one shot.  _Not as effective when she can't move, I imagine._  Mana closed her eyes briefly, then incanted words of arcane power.  MorningStar was caught in a sphere of purple energy, freezing her where she was in mid-air.

When this was done, Mana further observed the field of battle, then cast another spell to protect herself.

{Mana assigns +2 to her Defense against MorningStar from Dodge.  She attempts to use Paralysis on MorningStar (DEF 21) and uses Luck to add to her attack roll, getting 22, which hits.  MorningStar gets a Will save (DC 18) to resist, but fails with 13.  Mana uses her other Half Action to move 30' and then a Free Action to activate her Force Field.}

Speaking in the Atlantean tongue, the soldiers organized themselves into coherent groups and concentrated fire at Pathfinder.  The Native American hero found himself in the center of a huge barrage of rocket fire, but managed to evade it all.

_That was close,_ he realized. 

{The Atlantean Soldiers move into position as a Half Action.  A group of 4 Soldiers Combine Fire at Pathfinder (DEf 18), but miss with 9.  A group of 4 Soldier supporting a Captain Combine Fire at Pathfinder (DEf 18) and miss with 16.}

"Far too easy," Bombardier announced.  "Soon, you'll be surrounded.  Then what?"  He saw MorningStar frozen inside a sphere of purple energy and falling toward the ground.  Bombardier produced a Nega-Bomb from his pack and lobbed it at the falling heroine.  The grenade exploded, but since MorningStar's force field was still engaged, did nothing to harm her.

"Hmph!" Bombardier added.

{Bombardier draws a Nega-Bomb as a Half Action and then throws it at MorningStar (DEF 13 due to Paralysis) and hits with 17.  Since MorningStar's Force Field (still up) is +10, and greater than the Nega-Bomb's damage bonus of +8, MorningStar ignores the attack.}

***** Round Two *****

"Iron Dragon," Surge said.  "The one and only.  I like you.  Too bad you're such a goody-two-shoes!"  The electrical villain stopped in his tracks and lightning bolts shot from him, zapping Iron Dragon, Harpy, and Pathfinder.  Iron Dragon easily stood up to the assault, but Harpy, who was still getting up, was caught unaware and had no time to avoid the blast.  Pathfinder managed to get hit right in the middle of his magical breastplate, so he survived the lightning bolts.

{Surge uses Multi-Lightning, his area electrical attack.  It is centered on the villain, and Iron Dragon, Harpy, and Pathfinder are all within the affected area, and all get Reflex saves (DC 18) to halve the effect.  Iron Dragon gets 29, Harpy fails with 7, and Pathfinder fails with 12.  Since Iron Dragon's Protection +8 is greater than the halved damage bonus of +4, Iron Dragon ignores the attack.  Harpy gets a Damage save (DC 23) but fails with 7.  She spends a Hero Point to re-roll and this time gets 18, so she only takes a Stun Hit.  Pathfinder gets a Damage save (DC 17) and fails with 7.  He also spends a Hero Point to re-roll, and this time succeeds with 17 for no effect.}

"Harpy!" Iron Dragon called out.  _I knew this was too dangerous a mission for her,_ he considered.  Concentrating, Iron Dragon lashed out at Harpy's attacker, Surge, and swung at the villain's head, but could not land a blow.

"Careful now," Surge warned.  "You might hit me."

{Iron Dragon makes a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike power, and succeeds with 25.  Using Power Attack, he assigns +5/-5 to his damage/attack roll.  Iron Dragon strikes Surge (DEF 23) but misses with 20.}

Harpy stood, using the side of the hydrofoil as a crutch.  _Did anyone get the license plate number of that truck with the lightning bolts coming out of it?_

"Guys, we can't let the soldiers overwhelm us," she cautioned.  "Pathfinder, you can handle them for now.  The rest of you, concentrate on the supervillains."

Harpy looked right at Surge, who nearly knocked her out, and blasted the villain with psionic energy, surprising Surge.

"Aaaugh!"  he yelled.  "Get out of my head, lady!"

Just then, Harpy saw MorningStar falling to the ground, enveloped in mystical energy.  _MorningStar!_

{Harpy assigns +1 to DEF from Dodge.  She uses a Free Action for Leadership.  Harpy uses Mental Blast on Surge (adj. DEF 17) and hits with 28.  Surge gets a Damage Save (Mental) (DC 21) and fails with 12.  Surge is Stunned and takes a Stun Hit.  As her other Half Action, Harpy moves 30'.}

_This one looks like a leader,_ Pathfinder reasoned as he fired a crossbow bolt, piercing the Atlantean's body armor and felling the foe.

{Pathfinder fires his crossbow at a Captain (DEF 14) and hits with 20.  The Captain gets a Damage save (DC 18) but fails with 15.  The Captain is Disabled.  There are now 3 Captains and 23 Soldiers.  As his other Half Action, Pathfinder moves 30'.}

MorningStar, paralyzed, crashed to the sand, unable to move.  Luckily, her powers were still active, but she couldn't use her fire powers to help the other United Heroes.  MorningStar could easily see that they needed her help.  But how to break this spell?

{MorningStar falls to the ground, and gets a Will save (DC 18) to break the Paralysis, but fails with 12.}

Mana spoke a few words of power and blinked closer to the action.  She held a hand high and green eldritch energy formed an energy blast, fired at Pathfinder, but missed wide of the mark.

{Mana uses a Half Action to Teleport 25'.  She fires an Energy Blast at Pathfinder (DEF 18) but misses with 15.  She spends a Free Action to reactivate her Force Field.}

The soldiers, despite the initial failures to even hit Pathfinder once, continued to move into organized group and used small unit tactics to even the odds a bit.  This time, several rockets his Pathfinder, but his magical protections prevented any harm.

_Praise the spirits for my armor,_ Pathfinder thought.

{The Atlantean Soldiers continue to move into firing positions.  2 groups of 4 Soldiers Combine Fire at Pathfinder (DEF 18), and one group misses with 9, but the other group hits with 18.  Since Pathfinder's Protection of +5 is greater than the damage bonus of the Rocket Rifle (+3), Pathfinder ignores the attack.}

A bit away from the scene of battle, Bombardier closed in and drew a Neural Bomb from his pack.  _Now, who else wants to be paralyzed?  Mana's not the only one who can do it.  This battle could be over real quick!_

{Bombardier uses a Half Action to draw a Neural Bomb and another Half Action to move 30'.}

***** Round Three *****

"That tears it, lady!" Surge said, standing up straight.  "I'll deal with you in a minute.  First, I've got some unfinished business with yer boyfriend here."  Surge's body began to spin rapidly, and the villain lunged at Iron Dragon, a blow that would have struck home were it not for Iron Dragon's superior reflexes and combat instincts.

{Surge uses a Villain Point to recover instantly from being Stunned.  He uses Free Actions to activate his Force Field and Energy Field.  Surge uses a Half Action to activate his Spinning power, and then punches Iron Dragon (DEF 21), hitting with 21 exactly.  Iron Dragon gets a Reflex save through Evasion (DC 18) and succeeds with 21 for no effect.  Using Move-By Attack, Surge runs 40' after the attack.}

_Is there anything Surge can't do?_ Iron Dragon wondered.  He focused his thoughts in the moment, and drew strength from within.  He ran straight at Surge, who had spun away momentarily, and jump kicked the villain, but Surge saw the move and simply evaded it.

{Iron Dragon makes a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike power, and succeeds with 31.  Using Power Attack, he assigns +3/-3 to his damage/attack roll.  Iron Dragon charges 30' at Surge (DEF 23) but misses with 15.}

"MorningStar's down!" Harpy called out.  "Someone get over there and check on her," she commanded.  But who exactly was free to do this?  The heroes were all quite occupied.

_Bombardier has always been trouble,_ Harpy thought.  _Maybe I can turn the tide in our favor..._

Harpy looked Bombardier straight in the eyes, or where eyes would be in his helmet, and blew him a kiss, nearly taunting him and playing with him at the same time.  "C'mon, Bombardier.  You know you want to help me."

Bombardier, though distracted by the attempt, ignored Harpy's command.

{Harpy uses a Free Action for Leadership.  She attempts to use Mind Control on Bombardier.  Harpy's Mind Control check of 12 opposes Bombardier's Will Save of 19, and Bombardier wins, so no effect.}

Loading his crossbow again with little effort, a sign of both his skill and experience with his weapon of choice, Pathfinder shot at another captain, nailing the Atlantean in his gilled neck.  The captain dropped like a sack of flour.

{Pathfinder fires his Crossbow at a Captain (DEF 14) and crits with natural 20.  The Captain gets a Damage save (DC 23) and fails with 11, and is Disabled.  There are now 2 Captains and 23 Soldiers remaining.}

_I wish I could do something!_ MorningStar pined.  She struggled to move, but the magic that held her in place did not give.

{MorningStar gets a Will save (DC 18) to break the Paralysis, but fails with 13.}

_Harpy is the leader,_ Mana realized.  _Take her down, and the rest follow._

The sorceress drew upon her arcane powers and fired a greenish bolt of magical energy at Harpy, who was still busy with Bombardier.  The blast knocked the wind out of the teenage heroine, but Harpy yet stood.

{Mana fires an Energy Blast at Harpy (DEF 19) adding her Luck bonus and hitting with 19.  Harpy gets a Reflex save through Evasion (DC 24) and fails with 19, so she takes a Stun Hit.  Mana uses a Free Action to reactivate her Force Field.}

The soldiers split their forces, with half of them heading toward Harpy and the other half focused on Iron Dragon.  Both groups launched salvos of rockets.  Harpy, who was already being assailed on multiple sides, could not avoid a few rockets and was nearly knocked from her feet.  Iron Dragon, on the other hand, proved too elusive of a target for the soldiers.

{The Atlantean Soldiers continue to move into position.  2 groups of 4 Soldiers supporting 2 Captains Combine Fire at Harpy (DEF 19).  One group misses with 12, but the other hits with 21.  Harpy gets a Reflex save (DC 20) but fails with 18 and takes a Stun Hit.  3 groups of 5 Soldiers Combine Fire at Iron Dragon (DEF 19) but all miss.}

_What is she trying to do?_ Bombardier wondered about Harpy.  _Mind control, perhaps?_  The villain tossed the Neural Bomb at Harpy, adding more items for her to dodge.  The grenade hit at her feet, and when it exploded, assailed her senses.  But the mentalist was stronger than Bombardier's technology, and felt none of the intended effects.

_Interesting..._  Bombardier produced another item, a rather unique piece of equipment he referred to as the Zapper Bomb.  _But I've got other tricks up my sleeve._

{Bombardier throws his Neural Bomb at Harpy (DEF 19), hitting with 26.  Harpy is the only one in the area of effect.  Harpy gets a Will save (DC 12) and succeeds with 21 for no effect.  Bombardier uses his Gadgets power to create a Zapper Bomb (Neutralize) and spends a Villain Point to ignore the fatigue.}

*Next Up, Rounds 4-6 of Barracuda vs. Torpedo!*


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2003)

This is shaping up to be sweeet!


----------



## Insight (May 7, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*-Barracuda vs. Torpedo-*

***** Round Four *****

"There is a lot of fight in you, Markandorim," Barracuda revealed.  "But I have many more years of combat experience.  You have no chance."

The seaweed rose again under Torpedo's feet, but this time, the Atlantean hero was prepared and easily dodged out of the plants' reach.

{Barracuda once again tries to Snare Torpedo with the seaweed.  He makes an attack roll against Torpedo (DEF 22) and hits with 24.  Torpedo gets a Reflex save (DC 15) against the attack, and succeeds with 20.  As his other half action, Barracuda swims 20' away.}

Torpedo was becoming concerned that Barracuda was right.  He had barely hurt the villainous creature, and Barracuda was getting dangerously close to keeping Torpedo from his duty to stop the Chaos Engine.

Torpedo took a swing, and belted Barracuda across the jaw.  Still, the steel-jawed villain was unharmed by the attack.

"Ha ha," Barracuda replied.  "Will you never learn?"

{Torpedo takes a half action to swim 20' to Barracuda.  He attacks the Atlantean villain (DEF 15) and hits with 21.  Barracuda gets a Damage save (DC 18) and succeeds with 20 -- no effect.}

***** Round Five *****

"The time is coming to a close, Markandorim," Barracuda announced.  "Soon, the Chaos Engine will cause destruction all over the Earth, and you are powerless to stop it."

He drew back and tore into his enemy, drawing blood.  Barracuda reveled in the taste of Torpedo's blood.  "Delicious," he said.

{Barracuda turns off his Power Attack.  He bites Torpedo (DEF 22) and hits with 27.  Torpedo gets a Damage save (DC 26) but fails with 13 (natural 1).  Torpedo spends a Hero Point to re-roll and this time gets a total of 23.  Torpedo takes a Lethal Hit.}

_My first duty is to stop the Chaos Engine,_ Torpedo realized.  _Fighting Barracuda is getting me nowhere._

He took off like the fastest fish alive, darting through the water unimpeded, and burst through the surface near the cave.  When he broke the water, Torpedo flew through the air, landing halfway into the cave, right to where the Chaos Engine had been.

_Where did it go?_ he wondered.

{Torpedo double-moves 100' out of the water and Dolphin Leaps 40' into the cave.}

***** Round Six *****

_That fool thinks he can escape me,_ Barracuda realized.  _Death will be his only escape!_

The Atlantean villain moved through the water with ease, and burst through the surface near the cave opening to see Torpedo looking around in the cave.  "Looking for something, Markandorim?"

{Barracuda double-moves 100' out of the water and into the cave.}

Lost in his thoughts, Torpedo barely noticed Barracuda's approach.  _But where could the Chaos Engine have gone?_ he wondered.  Artifical light licked his face from above.  He craned his neck to see its source, and noticed the hydraulic lift mechanism that had risen the Chaos Engine through the heart of the mountain.  _That's where it went!_

{Torpedo refocuses.  He makes a new Initiative roll and gets 23, so he'll go first from now on.}

*Next Up, Rounds 4-6 of Trickster and Lodestone vs. Seraphim*


----------



## Insight (May 7, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*-Lodestone & Trickster vs. Seraphim-*

***** Round Four *****

"Good, good," Trickster said, egging Lodestone on.  "Keep him busy.  I have some last minute preparations to make."

{Trickster spends a Free Action on Leadership.  He works the controls to activate the Chaos Engine.}

"How do ya like that?" Lodestone asked, regarding his new toy, the Sword of Truth.  "Do ya miss yer little pig-sticker, huh?"  The villain swung the weapon wildly a few times.

"I shall take that from your cold, dead hands if I have to, villain!" Seraphim declared as he neared.

"Oh yeah?" Lodestone replied, swinging the longsword in its owner's direction, but Seraphim easily evaded the attack.

{Lodestone attacks Seraphim (DEF 22) with the Sword, but misses with 18.}

More buzzing sounds and lights came from the Chaos Engine as it continued to power up.  This did not escape the winged hero.  _I cannot overlook the larger picture here,_ he thought.  _My sword can wait.  I must destroy this device before it can be fully activated!_

Seraphim flew as fast as he could to the top of the Chaos Engine, and then proceeded to pound on it with his bare fists.  _This would be easier with my sword, I must admit..._

{Seraphim flies 30' away and bashes the Chaos Engine (DEF 1), hitting with 21.  The Chaos Engine's Armor (5) is greater than Seraphim's unarmed Damage bonus (4), so nothing happens.}

***** Round Five *****

"Eh, Lodestone," Trickster said.  "Do you mind taking care of this winged pest?"

As he said that, Trickster almost forgot what it was he was trying to do.  "Now where was I?"

{Trickster uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He continues working to activate the Chaos Engine.}

Realizing Seraphim was too far away to attack with the sword, Lodestone landed and shot at the angelic hero with a blast of magnetic energy.  The energy bolt struck Seraphim in the back, and temporarily knocked the hero down.

"Bullseye!"

{Lodestone blasts Seraphim (DEF 22) and hits with 26.  Seraphim gets a Damage save (DC 15) but fails with 13 and takes a Stun Hit.}

"I cannot fail!" Seraphim called out.  "Heaven protect and guide me!" he yelled as he drew from his innermost reserved of strength and gave the Chaos Engine a mighty blow.  The strike knocked a large hole on the top of the device, and shook a few components from their housings.

"What?" Trickster screamed as several systems went off-line.  "Lodestone, what are you doing?  Get rid of him!"

{Seraphim uses Extra Effort to increase his STR bonus by +2 for this round.  He spends a Hero Point to ignore the fatigue.  Seraphim bashes the Chaos Engine (DEF 1), hitting with 14.  Since his unarmed Damage bonus is now +6, the Chaos Engine must make a Damage save (DC 16) and fails with 13.  The Chaos Engine is now Damaged and loses a point of Hardness (now 11).}

***** Round Six *****

"I'd suggest keeping him busy, Lodestone!" Trickster said to his ally.  The villainous mastermind concentrated for a moment to telepathically contact Cyber-Knight, one of his most trusted allies.  _Things are going well, my friend,_ he thought, sending the message out.

Cyber-Knight received it loud and clear.  _I canst freely say the very same,_ Cyber-Knight replied in thought.  _There art vainglorious heroes here on this hill, and mine allies and I are locked in mortal combat with these fools._

_Yes,_ Trickster replied telepathically.  _Defeat them, and then join me at the top of the mountain.  The Chaos Engine is nearly ready to be activated!_

If only that were true.  Trickster cut off the transmission and went back to work, trying to figure out how to repair the damage Seraphim had done.

{Trickster uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He contacts Cyber-Knight via Telepathy, requiring a Telepathy check of DC 0, and succeeds with 11.  Trickster makes a Science check (DC 20) to see if he can figure out what's wrong with the Chaos Engine, and succeeds with 21.  He now gets a Repair check (DC 20) to fix it, and succeeds with 21.  Fixing the Chaos Engine will take 2 more rounds.}

"Yes, the hero gets it!" Lodestone flew to the top of the Chaos Engine and swung the Sword of Truth at Seraphim.  The angelic hero spotted the grey villain en route and tried to dodge the attack, but this time, Lodestone struck true.

"Killed with yer own sword..." Lodestone said mockingly.

{Lodestone charges 30' at Seraphim (DEF 22) using the Sword, but misses with 19.  Spending a Villain Point to re-roll, this time he gets 30.  Seraphim gets a Damage save (DC 20), but fails with 15.  Seraphim takes a Stun Hit.}

Grabbing the Sword of Truth even as it was lodged within his abdomen, Seraphim managed a smile.  "You can never kill me, foolish mortal!"  He punched Lodestone across the jaw, sending the rocky villain back a few steps.  Then, Seraphim pulled the sword out and gripped it by the hilt.  "Ah, much better!"

{Seraphim tries to Disarm Lodestone again.  They get opposed Attack Rolls.  Lodestone gets 13 against Seraphim's total of 23.  Seraphim now has the Sword again.}

*Next Up, Rounds 4-6 of Cyber-Knight, the Duchess, Fang, and the Atlantean Soldiers vs. Acrobat Ace, Electrostatic, Puncture Proof, and the Scoundrel*


----------



## Insight (May 7, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*-Cyber-Knight, the Duchess, Fang, and the Atlantean Soldiers vs. Acrobat Ace, Electrostatic, Puncture Proof, and the Scoundrel-*

***** Round Four *****

"Electrostatic and Scoundrel," Acrobat Ace said, "Keep at those soldiers.  As for you, fuzzy..." The hero flung another razor-ring at Fang, who was closing in fact.  The weapon penetrated Fang's thick hide and slowed him a bit, but the berserker was still closing in.

_Wow, he sure is tenacious,_ Acrobat Ace thought as he ducked behind a tree for cover.

{Acrobat Ace uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He throws a Razor-Ring at Fang (DEF 14) and hits with 18.  Fang gets a Reflex save (DC 25) but fails with 20.  Fang takes a Stun Hit.  As his other Half Action, Acrobat Ace moves 10' to get behind a tree.}

"No problem," Electrostatic replied, firing a blast of lightning at a nearby captain.  The lightning bolt felled the Atlantean easily.  Electrostatic looked around.  "OK, who's next?"

{Electrostatic fires his Energy Blast at the Captain (DEF 14) and hits with 29.  The Captain gets a Damage save (DC 21) and fails with 14.  There is one Captain left.  As his other Half Action, Electrostatic moves 15'.}

Without a word, the Scoundrel aimed his Hellfire Pistols and fired at two soldiers, one of them being a captain.  While the Scoundrel missed the captain, his shot at the frontline soldier dropped the Atlantean where he stood.  Beneath the mask, the Scoundrel smiled.

Adjusting his footing, the Scoundrel tried to gain a better defensive position against the upcoming rocket assault. 

{The Scoundrel takes a 5' step back and then fires his Hellfire Pistols, one at the remaining Captain (DEF 14), and one at a Soldier (DEF 12), and hits the Soldier with 16, but misses the Captain with a natural 1.  The Soldier gets a Damage save (DC 20) and fails with 13.  There are now 10 Soldiers left.}

Acrobat Ace, lost in his strategic thoughts, had lost sight of the vampiress, and the Duchess planned to make him pay for that oversight.  She popped up behind him and hissed.  "Mortal, your soul is mine!"

The hero, startled barely got turned around.  "Woah!  Where did you come from?  Fugitive from a halloween party?"

Despite his bravado, Acrobat Ace felt a chill down his spine.  _Is she for real?_ he wondered.

{The Duchess uses a Free Action for Leadership.  She moves 20' toward Acrobat Ace as a Half Action.  The Duchess attempts to use her Startle feat on the hero.  The villainess gets an Intimidate check of 16, and spends a Villain Point to re-roll for a new result of 31.  Acrobat Ace now gets a Will save to resist (DC 31) and fails with 22.  Acrobat Ace now loses any dodge bonuses to Defense against the Duchess next round.}

"We're not done here," Puncture Proof announced, and flew straight at the mounted Cyber-Knight.  Swinging at the villain, Puncture Proof belted Cyber-Knight in the chest, and the impact got through the villain's armor.

Cyber-Knight barely held control of his steed.  "Thou art tougher than thou lookest," he admitted.

{Puncture Proof flies 15' toward Cyber-Knight as a Half Action.  He punches Cyber-Knight (DEF 14) and hits with 30.  Cyber-Knight gets a Damage save (DC 20) and fails with 16.  Cyber-Knight takes a Stun Hit.}

Distracted by the Duchess, Acrobat Ace had now lost track of Fang.  The seething beast took advantage and clawed Acrobat Ace across the back, tearing through the hero's costume and drawing blood.  Fang growled approvingly.

{Fang takes a 5' step and claws at Acrobat Ace (DEF 31) and hits with 31.  Acrobat Ace gets a Reflex save (DC 26) but fails with 19.  He spends a Hero Point to re-roll and this time gets 25.  Acrobat Ace takes a Lethal Hit.}

"I have my own abilities, dark-skinned one," Cyber-Knight declared.  "And thou art no match for the power of science and mine own strength!"  Cyber-Knight lunged his Vibrosword deep into Puncture Proof's midsection, penetrating the hero's nigh-invulnerable skin.

Puncture Proof fell to the ground, Cyber-Knight's weapon still lodged in place.  _What -- ?_ he thought as he hit the ground.  _But my protections... I..._  With that, Puncture Proof fell unconscious for the moment.

Cyber-Knight dismounted and came to Puncture Proof's side.  Freeing his weapon, Cyber-Knight looked with a bit of concern upon his former ally.  "Tis a pity thou didst not join Trickster when thou hadst the chance.  See what happens when thou makest the wrong choices?"

{Cyber-Knight uses Extra Effort to Power Stun his damage to Lethal.  Using Power Attack, he adds +5 to Damage while subtracting -5 from Attack Roll.  Cyber-Knight attacks Puncture Proof (DEF 15) and hits with a natural 19 -- a Crit (total of 29).  Puncture Proof gets a Damage save (DC 32) and fails with 12.  He spends a Hero Point to re-roll and this time gets 19.  Since the total Damage bonus (+27) exceeded Puncture Proof's Damage save bonus (+9), his Durability does not convert the damage to Stun.  Puncture Proof takes a Lethal Hit and is Disabled.  Cyber-Knight spends a Villain Point to ignore the Fatigue from Extra Effort.}

The soldiers moved into position, and fired at the Scoundrel and Electrostatic.  The heroes, far too quick for most normal people to target, easily evaded the attacks.

Rockets exploding all around him, the Scoundrel considered his defensive position, and made a move for a higher ground for the time being.

{The Atlantean Soldiers move into flank positions.  Using Combined Fire, 4 Soldiers support the Captain and he fires at the Scoundrel (DEF 30), but miss with 19.  4 Soldiers fire at Electrostatic (DEF 30) but all miss (highest result was 21).}

***** Round Five *****

Seeing Puncture Proof go down, Acrobat Ace felt the urge to run to his side.  The natural leader in him, however, saw the wisdom is depleting the largest number of foes most quickly, so he made a mental note to check on his best friend as soon as possible.

Drawing a razor-ring, Acrobat Ace flung it at the nearest Atlantean soldier, and dropped the soldier like a bad habit.

"Keep at it," he urged his companions.  "I need to get to Puncture Proof!"

{Acrobat Ace uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He makes an Acrobatics check (DC 25) to go through Fang's square, and succeeds with 27.  He moves 20' behind the Soldiers as a Half Action.  Acrobat Ace throws a Razor-Ring at a Soldier (DEF 12) and hits with 26.  The Soldier gets a Damage save (DC 21) and fails with 7.  There are now 9 Soldiers and 1 Captain left.}

"I can do that," Electrostatic replied, though he wondered what might have happened to his new ally.  He concentrated on the closest soldier and nailed him with a lightning bolt.  The Atlantean took the blast in stride and kept coming.  Seeing that, Electrostatic ducked behind a tree for cover.

"Hey, Scoundrel," Electrostatic called out.  "Watch out.  They're trying to surround us!"

{Electrostatic fires his Energy Blast at a Soldier (DEF 12) and hits with 31.  The Soldier gets a Damage save (DC 20) and succeeds with 20.  As his other Half Action, Electrostatic moves 30' to get behind a tree.}

_Indeed,_ the Scoundrel replied to himself.  _They can't very well surround us if they're aren't enough of them._  He blasted a captain and a soldier with his Hellfire Pistols, and dropped both where they stood.

"All right, Electrostatic," the Scoundrel replied.  "Looks like eight left now.  We can take 'em!"

{The Scoundrel takes a 5' step and shoots the Captain (DEF 14) and a Soldier (DEF 12) hitting both with 21 and 20.  They both get Damage saves (DC 20).  The Captain fails with 14 and the Soldier fails with 6.  There are no more Captains left and only 8 Soldiers.}

Her target distracted by the thoughts of his ally and the two supervillains attacking him, the Duchess knew that Acrobat Ace could not evade her forever.  She bared fangs and dove at him, grappling him and throwing him to the ground.  She sank her teeth into Acrobat Ace's exposed neck, drawing fresh blood.  Ace rolled away immediately and got to his feet.

"Augh!  You bit me!" the hero said, astounded.  "Are you like a real vampire?"

The Duchess rose to her feet and glared at him, her mouth awash in his blood.  "What do you think?" he asked.

{The Duchess uses Power Attack to add +3 to Damage and subtract -3 from Attack Rolls.  She charges 15' at Acrobat Ace (DEF 18 against her this round) and hits with 27.  Acrobat Ace cannot evade her, so he gets a Damage save (DC 28).  This is an Impossible Save situation, since his Damage save bonus is +2.  He rolls his save and fails with 16.  Spending a Hero Point to re-roll, his new result is a natural 20!  Acrobat Ace takes only a Lethal Hit.}

Puncture Proof tried to stand, but fell quickly to the ground.  He was still shaken with disbelief in Cyber-Knight's ability to penetrate his magical shell.  _Ace,_ he thought.  _You can't handle Cyber-Knight and the rest of them!  Get away while you still..._  With that, Puncture Proof fell soundly into unconsciousness.

{Puncture Proof is Disabled.  Since he has Regeneration, Puncture Proof gets a CON check (DC 20) to see if he can shake off the Disabled effect, but fails with 17.  Puncture Proof is not going to take any more actions in this combat.}

Fang leapt behind Acrobat Ace, who had about all the trouble he could handle.  The hero tried to dodge, and barely avoided Fang's lunge, sending the villain to the ground.  

_That was close,_ Acrobat Ace realized.  _Too close...  I've got to get out of this mess.  Time to regroup._

{Fang moves 10' toward Acrobat Ace as a Half Action, now flanking him against the Duchess.  He attacks Acrobat Ace (DEF 31), but misses with 27.}

Cyber-Knight, having soundly trounced one of the heroes, found a new target, the cocky Electrostatic.  he charged forward on his steed, and after the hero tried to dodge some rocket fire, Cyber-Knight took the opportunity to swing, but just missed the quick and flighty hero.

{Cyber-Knight rams 30' at Electrostatic (DEF 30), but misses with 21.}

Now on their own without any commanders to speak of, the soldiers split into two groups of four, with each taking either Electrostatic or the Scoundrel.  The soldiers fired their rifles, but the heroes again proved too elusive.

{The Atlantean Soldiers move to get into flanking positions around Acrobat Ace and Electrostatic.  4 Soldiers fire at Acrobat Ace (DEF 31) and all miss.  4 Soldiers fire at Electrostatic (DEF 30) and all miss.}

***** Round Six *****

Acrobat Ace deftly moved aside and shot a look towards Puncture Proof, who was not moving.  Ace had hoped that his friend had just been stunned, but now it looked much worse.  Angered, Acrobat Ace grabbed a razor-ring from his belt and hurled it right at the Duchess' throat.  The vampire, who was considering her own next move, was caught by surprise, and felt the piercing weapon catch her in the neck.

"That ought to keep you busy," Ace remarked as he looked for a way to reach his fallen ally.

{Acrobat Ace uses a Free Action for Leadership.  As a Half Action, he moves 25' away from the pack of villains.  Noticing that Puncture Proof was Disabled, Acrobat Ace switches his Razor-Ring damage to Lethal.  He tosses a Razor-Ring at the Duchess (DEF 18) and hits with 28.  The Duchess gets a Damage save (DC 18) and fails with 15.  The Duchess takes a Lethal Hit.}

Electrostatic, now well aware of the substantial presence of Cyber-Knight, knew that it was time to get rid of the rest of these soldiers and maybe combine efforts on the bigger threats.  He blasted another soldier, dropping him to the ground without resistance.

"Um, Scoundrel," Electrostatic said.  "I don't know about you, but I'm a little worried about the guy with the sword."

"Our leader has it covered..." the Scoundrel replied unassuredly.  "I guess."

{Electrostatic takes a 5' step back and fires his Energy Blast at a Soldier (DEF 12), hitting with 26.  The Soldier gets a Damage save (DC 21) and fails with 18.  There are now 7 Soldiers left.}

As he considered his options, the Scoundrel took two more shots at soldiers, dropping two more.

"Maybe if we get the tin can off his horse," he suggested to Electrostatic.  "Didn't you drain his steed's power last time we met them?"

"Sounds like a plan," Electrostatic replied.  "Maybe you can help Acrobat Ace."

{The Scoundrel takes a 5' step forward and fires his Hellfire Pistols at 2 Soldiers (DEF 12) hitting twice with 28 and 21.  Both Soldiers get Damage saves (DC 19) and both fail with 10 and 6.  There are now 5 Soldiers left.}

"Fang," the Duchess called out.  "We have him right where we want him.  Surrender now, and maybe we'll let you live."

Acrobat Ace shot back a sour look.  "If I had a dime for every time I've heard that one..."

The Duchess lunged forward, but Acrobat Ace simply leapfrogged over the attempt.  "Aw, c'mon now.  That's wasn't even close!"

{The Duchess turns off her Power Attack.  She uses a Free Action for Leadership.  The Duchess charges 20' at Acrobat Ace (DEF 31), but misses with 17.}

Seeing Acrobat Ace apparently preoccupied with the Duchess, Fang licked his claws and charged forward, hoping to catch the hero in mid-leap.  Ace saw the bestial villain coming, but could do little to avoid a collision.  Fang's claws bit into Acrobat Ace, and the hero screamed out in response.

{Fang regenerates a Stun Hit.  Fang rams 20' at Acrobat Ace (DEF 31) and hits with 31.  Acrobat Ace gets a Reflex save (DC 28) to evade, but fails with 27.  Acrobat Ace takes a Lethal Hit.  Since he rammed, Fang must make a Damage save (DC 17) and succeeds with 19 for no effect.}

Cyber-Knight felt a familiar presence in his mind.  Trickster was trying to contact him via telepathy.  Everything seemed to be going according to plan.  Cyber-Knight knew that victory would be assured, and redoubled his resolve.

"Thine cause is lost," Cyber-Knight announced to Electrostatic.  "Thou art finished.  Mayhap thou knowest this as well."  He swung his Vibrosword at Electrostatic, who easily avoided the swing.

"Man, where did you get that vocab?" Electrostatic inquired.

{Cyber-Knight regenerates a Stun Hit.  Cyber-Knight moves 5' and takes a swing at Electrostatic (DEF 24) but misses with 24.}

The remaining soldiers considered their options, then fired at Acrobat Ace and Electrostatic.  Both heroes, well aware of the presence of these Atlanteans, managed to get out of the way before the rockets struck home.

{The Atlantean Soldiers get into flanking positions against Acrobat Ace and Electrostatic.  2 Soldiers fire at Acrobat Ace (DEF 31) and miss with 14 and 12.  3 Soldiers fire at Electrostatic (DEF 30) and miss with 24, 12, and 6.}

*Next Up, Rounds 4-6 of Bombardier, Mana, Surge, and Atlantean Soldiers vs. Harpy, Iron Dragon, MorningStar, and Pathfinder*


----------



## Black_Swan (May 7, 2003)

*Can't get enough*

I can't believe I actually caught up!  

I was hoping I'd be able to read the story from start to finish.  

No matter, this is great and I can't wait for the next update!

BTW, I love the villains...they're so cool.  Especially Bombadier and the trickster...just wicked.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2003)

the battle continues to heat up


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*-Bombardier, Mana, Surge, and Atlantean Soldiers vs. Harpy, Iron Dragon, MorningStar, and Pathfinder-*

***** Round Four *****

Surge jumped aside, evading Iron Dragon's attack.  "So slow," Surge commented.  "No wonder..."

Spinning in place, the villain lunged at the Asian hero, fists flying, but missed as Iron Dragon stepped aside to avoid the attack.

_I need to get behind those foolish soldiers,_ Surge thought.  _They'll protect me and keep this hero busy!_

The villain spun around behind a large group of Atlantean soldiers and awaited Iron Dragon's destruction.  _If only Trickster were here to see how I cleverly defeated these do-gooders!_

{Surge punches Iron Dragon (DEF 19) and hits with 19.  Iron Dragon gets a Reflex save (DC 19) and succeeds with 23 for no effect.  As his other Half Action, Surge moves 60' around behind the Soldiers.}

"You can't escape that easily!" Iron Dragon called out following Surge's exit.  He saw the Atlanteans preparing to surround him.  Jumping in front of them, Iron Dragon bounced and vaulted over the first rank, landing behind a group of the soldiers.  Shocked, the soldiers had no recourse but to stare at this feat of acrobatics.

Iron Dragon's fists glowed with an inner power, and he let loose a fury on the soldiers they had never seen.  Pounding one after another, Iron Dragon did not stop until every soldier in the vicinity was dropped to the sand.  He dusted off both hands and shot a look at Surge, who had been hiding behind the soldiers who had just been overmatched.

{Iron Dragon makes a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike power, and succeeds with 30.  He turns off Power Attack.  Iron Dragon attempts to move through an occupied area, so he needs an Acrobatics check (DC 25) and succeeds with 25.  Iron Dragon stops in an area surrounded by 5 adjacent Soldiers.  He strikes an adjacent Soldier (DEF 12), hitting with 31.  The Soldier gets a Damage save (DC 26) but fails with 13 and is Disabled.  Using Rapid Takedown, Iron Dragon gets one melee attack roll against the rest of the adjacent Soldiers (DEF 12), hitting with 22.  The Soldiers each get a Damage saves (DC 26) and fail with 20, 6, 4, 5, and so all are Disabled.  There are now 2 Captains and 18 Soldiers remaining.}

"You've got to be kidding," Harpy said in response to Bombardier's attempt to paralyze her.  "You know it works, right?  C'mon be a pal and stop throwing those bombs all over the place."  Adding some emphasis to this suggestion, Harpy tried again to take control of the villain's mind.  Bombardier seemed for a moment to comply, but shook off the control. 

{Harpy uses a Free Action for Leadership.  She attempts Mind Control again on Bombardier.  Harpy's Mind Control check of 19 opposes Bombardier's Will save of 9, so Harpy can now issue him mental commands.  Harpy commands Bombardier to toss away his Zapper Bomb, and this requires a Mind Control check (DC 18), but she fails with 9.  Harpy spends a Hero Point to recover her Stun Hits.}

_More of these..._ Pathfinder realized as more Atlantean soldiers came his way.  He cocked and fired his SuperX Crossbow again, but this time, his bolt glanced off the battle armor of one of the captains.

_Harpy needs more protection, I think,_ he realized, moving closer to his leader.

{Pathfinder fires his crossbow at a Captain (DEf 14) and hits with 17.  The Captain gets a Damage save (DC 18), and succeeds with 19 for no effect.  As his other Half Action, Pathfinder moves 30'.}

_I... must... break... free..._ MorningStar thought as she struggled to even move a hand or a foot.  Suddenly, she was free to move as she pleased.  _Finally!_

MorningStar flew into the air, taking a bird's eye view of the battle.  "First target is the lady with the spells.  No hard feelings, OK?"  With an outstretched hand, MorningStar shot forth a beam of superheated plasma, which exploded on impact right next to Mana.  The flames struck Mana, her intended target, as well as Bombardier and some of the soldiers nearby.  Unfortunately, Bombardier managed to avoid enough of the blast to keep himself from injury.  The Atlanteans weren't so fortunate, and were obliterated in the blast.  When the smoke cleared, Mana was yet standing, seemingly unaffected by the attack.

{MorningStar gets a Will save (DC 18) to break free of the Paralysis, and succeeds with 18.  As a Half Action, she flies 40', and then fires off her area fire blast, centered on Mana (DEF 21), but misses with 10.  Within the affected area are Mana, Bombardier, a Captain, and 4 Soldiers.  All get Reflex saves (DC 18) to halve the effect.  Mana fails with 7, Bombardier succeeds with 21, and the Captain and 4 Soldiers fail.  Bombardier's Protection +8 is greater than the halved damage bonus of +4, so he doesn't need to make a roll.  Mana gets a Damage save (DC 15), and succeeds with 16.  The Captain and 4 Soldiers each get Damage saves (DC 20) and all fail and are Disabled.  There are now 14 Solders and a Captain remaining among the Atlanteans.}

_Which one should I attack?  Hmm..._ Mana considered as she now had several possible targets.  Harpy was still an enticing target, and the sorceress, chanting some words of arcane power, blasted the United Heroes leader with magical energy, but Harpy just barely dodged out of harm's way.

{Mana fires her Energy Blast at Harpy (DEF 19) and misses with 16.  She uses a Free Action to activate her Force Field.}

The soldiers, seeing their brethren fall like children, gave Iron Dragon a wide berth.  Two groups concentrated their fire on the Asian hero, but Iron Dragon was too agile for them and proved to be too elusive of a target.  A third group fired at Harpy and nearly struck her, except that in her attempt to dodge Mana's bolt, threw off the soldiers' aim and they too missed.

{The Atlantean Soldiers move away from Iron Dragon.  2 groups of 4 Soldiers Combine Fire at Iron Dragon (DEF 21) and miss with 14 and 5.  The Captain supported by 4 Soldiers Combine Fire at Harpy (DEF 19) hitting with 24.  Harpy gets a Reflex save (DC 20) and succeeds with 21.}

Creeping forward, Bombardier looked for an opportunity to take one of the heroes down quickly.  MorningStar was doing the most damage, so she would be the most obvious target.  He already had his Zapper Bomb in hand, so he flung it toward the flying heroine, hoping to knock out her powers and give his allies an advantage.  The weapon exploded next to MorningStar, but her powers resisted the neutralizing effects.

{Bombardier uses a Half Action to move 25'.  He throws his Zapper Bomb at MorningStar (DEF 21) and misses with 12.  MorningStar is the only secondary target, so she gets a Reflex save (DC 2) to halve the effect, but fails with 17.  MorningStar spends a Hero Point to re-roll, but still fails with 12.  Each of MorningStar's active powers must make a Power Check against DC 20.  Force Field succeeds with 29, Energy Field succeeds with 26, and Flight succeeds with 21.}

***** Round Five *****

"Impressive, hero," Surge said in response to Iron Dragon's dismantling of the Atlantean soldiers.  "But I am no quivering minion of the Atlanteans.  I am power!"  With that, Surge's body, charged with electrical energy, burst forth, creating a sphere of lightning bolts, several of which struck Iron Dragon.  The hero reeled from the attack, but rolled away and avoided the most serious damage.

{Surge takes a 5' step.  He uses Multi-Lightning, and only Iron Dragon is in the affected area.  Iron Dragon gets a Reflex save (DC 20) to halve the effect, but fails with 10.  Iron Dragon gets a Damage save (DC 17) and succeeds with 17 for no effect.}

Standing, Iron Dragon gave Surge a look of determination.  The hero jumped forward and leveled a mighty reverse kick in Surge's direction, but the wily villain was able to dodge the blow.

"Yeah," Surge said.  "I'm a little tougher than those rifle-toting morons, don't ya think?"

{Iron Dragon makes a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike power, and succeeds with 25.  He uses Power Attack for a +3/-3 bonus to damage/attack roll.  He kicks Surge (DEF 23) and misses with 17.}

"MorningStar," Harpy called out.  "Get Bombardier and Mana."  Bombardier was the most immediate threat, as his grenades tended to terrorize an area.  As she considered the possibilities, Harpy neared Pathfinder.  "Keep at those soldiers," she suggested.  "There's only a few of them left."

Harpy concentrated on Bombardier's mind, overloading his mind with damaging psionic energy.  Bombardier, who was focused on MorningStar, was caught unaware of the attack, and fell to his knees.

"Augh!" he called out in response.  Bombardier leveled a finger towards the United Heroes leader.  "Harpy!  You're next!"

{Harpy uses a Free Action for Leadership.  She uses a Half Action to move 15' next to Pathfinder.  Harpy uses Mental Blast on Bombardier (adj. DEF 16), hitting with 23.  Bombardier gets a modified Damage save (DC 15) but fails with 7.  Bombardier is Stunned and takes a Stun Hit.}

Pathfinder stepped forward and loaded his crossbow, firing it at a nearby soldier per Harpy's orders.  The bolt struck the soldier in the ribs, just between two armored plates, and dropped the soldier instantly.

{Pathfinder takes a 5' step and fires his crossbow at a Soldier (DEF 12), critting with a natural 20.  It's an Impossible save for the Soldier, so he's Disabled.  There are 13 Soldiers and 1 Captain remaining.}

_Mana and Bombardier ignored my attack last time,_ MorningStar recalled.  _I'd better up the ante._  She drew from her reserves of power, and let loose with a barrage of fire unlike many she'd fired off before.  Fire rained down on Bombardier, Mana, and some Atlantean soldiers.  Mana again avoided serious harm by jumping free of the affected area, but Bombardier wasn't so lucky.  Fire pelted his armor, and the villain felt it.  More soldiers were knocked out, including the last Captain standing.

{MorningStar uses Extra Effort to boost her Energy Blast to +10, and a Hero Point to ignore the fatigue.  As a Half Action, she flies 30', and then uses her area EB to blast an area containing Mana, Bombardier, the Captain, and 6 Soldiers.  All get Reflex saves (DC 20) to halve the effect.  Mana, using her Luck bonus, succeeds with 20, Bombardier fails with 3, the Captain fails with 10, and the Soldiers all fail their saves.  Mana's Force Field +8 is greater than the halved damage bonus (+5), so she ignores the attack.  Bombardier gets a Damage save (DC 17) and fails with 14, taking a Stun Hit.  The Captain and the 6 Soldiers get Damage saves (DC 22) and all fail, and are Disabled.  There are now only 7 Soldiers remaining.}

"You know, you're a real pain," Mana declared, and, incanting a few magic words, hit MorningStar with another sphere of purple energy, trapping the flying heroine.  "That's better!"

Seeing an opportunity to help Surge against Iron Dragon, Mana teleported behind the hero, giving Iron Dragon someone else to think about.

{Mana takes a 5' step and uses Paralysis on MorningStar (DEF 21), hitting with 24.  MorningStar gets a Will save (DC 18) but fails with 13.  As her other Half Action, Mana teleports 40' to behind Iron Dragon, giving Surge a Flank against the hero.  She uses a Free Action to activate her Force Field.}

The remaining Atlantean soldiers, confused, fired randomly at Pathfinder, who eluded their wild shots with aplomb.

{The Atlantean Soldiers take a Half Action to move toward Pathfinder.  5 Combine Fire at Pathfinder (DEF 18), but miss with 10.}

{Bombardier recovers from being Stunned.}

***** Round Six *****

"Mana, thanks for the help, but I really don't need it," Surge declared, swinging wildly at Iron Dragon, who deftly stepped aside from the blow, and blocked another blow with an elbow.

"Yeah," Mana replied.  "Looks like you've got everything under control."

{Surge punches Iron Dragon (DEF 21) and hits with 23.  Iron Dragon gets a Reflex save (DC 18) and succeeds with 20.}

Iron Dragon ignored the rantings of his opponents for the moment and concentrated on Surge, the most immediate threat.  Focusing his inner strength, Iron Dragon gave Surge a palm strike to the temple, dropping the villain to his knees temporarily.  Electrical energy coursed across his body, but Iron Dragon was unaffected.

{Iron Dragon makes a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike power, and succeeds with 27.  He uses Power Attack for a +3/-3 mod to damage/attack bonus.  Iron Dragon punches Surge (DEF 23) and hits with 24.  Surge gets a Damage save (DC 25) but fails with 9.  Using a Villain Point to re-roll, he now gets 20 and only takes a Stun Hit.  Since Iron Dragon's Protection (+6) is greater than Surge's Energy Field (+5), he doesn't need to make a save.}

_His will is sapped,_ Harpy decided on Bombardier.  _I should be able to control him now._  She concentrated on controlling the villain's mind, and it worked for a moment.  "Stay there, Bombardier.  Everything will be OK."

Bombardier seemed to heed her, but then broke for the falling MorningStar.  This caused Harpy to see that MorningStar had again been paralyzed by Mana's magical powers.

_Not again!_

{Harpy uses a Free Action for Leadership.  She tries Mind Control on Bombardier again.  Harpy's Mind Control check of 20 is opposed by Bombardier's Will save of 9, so Harpy regains control of the villain.  She commands Bombardier to stand still, which requires a Mind Control Power Check (DC 18) and she fails with 6.}

Knocking another crossbow bolt, Pathfinder realized that the fight was starting to get away from him.  It was just the Native American hero and the soldiers on this side of the field of battle.  He fired his crossbow, but the shot went wide of its intended target.

{Pathfinder fires his crossbow at a Soldier (DEF 12) and misses with 9.}

With a splash of sand, MorningStar, within the purple sphere of eldritch energy, struck the ground.  She was not unconscious, just paralyzed.

_Ugh,_ she thought.  _That Mana's going to get it!_

{MorningStar falls to the ground.  She gets a Will save (DC 18) to break the Paralysis but fails with 17.}

"Don't forget about me!" Mana urged Iron Dragon, chanting more magical power words, and launching the hero into the air.

"What the --" was all Iron Dragon could manage as he rose and then fell back to Earth.  Recalling his acrobatic techniques, Iron Dragon spun himself into position, and landed on his feet, none the worse for wear.

{Mana attempts to lift Iron Dragon using Telekinesis.  Mana's Sorcery Power Check of 19 opposes Iron Dragon's STR check of 17, so she gains telekinetic control of the hero.  Mana flings Iron Dragon 40' into the air and then lets him go.  Iron Dragon ignores the falling damage since his Protection +6 is greater than the Falling Damage bonus of +4.  He gets an Acrobatics check (DC 15) to land on his feet, and succeeds with 27.  After he lands, Mana takes a 5' step to flank Iron Dragon, and uses a Free Action to reactivate her Force Field.}

More soldiers fired at Pathfinder, and this time, a few of them hit.  Pathfinder was protected, however, by his magical breastplate, and he basically ignored the rockets impacting against him.

{5 Atlantean Soldiers Combine Fire at Pathfinder (DEF 18) and hit with 23.  Since Pathfinder's Protection of +6 is greater than the Rocket Rifle damage bonus of +5, Pathfinder ignores the attack.}

"Too bad, sweetie," Bombardier said as he casually strolled toward the frozen MorningStar.  He produced a web-like device from his pack.  The device crackled with a greenish energy.  "Now I know what you're thinking.  You're protected, right?  That force field?  Yeah, I know about it too.  But see my little friend here?  He's going to take care of that problem."  Bombardier tossed the web onto the immobilized MorningStar, and the Neutralizer Web sapped MorningStar's energy, draining her powers, and causing her fire powers to wink out, including her force field.

Bombardier rubbed his gauntleted hands together.  "Now, the fun can begin!"

Mana saw Bombardier concentrating his attention on MorningStar.  "Bombardier, we could use some help over here!  She's done for.  Leave her be!"

"Oh, no," Bombardier replied with a sickening grin.  "I'm afraid I can't do that..."

{Bombardier uses Gadgets to produce the Neutralizer Web (Neutralize), and spends a Villain Point to ignore the fatigue.  He throws it at the paralyzed MorningStar (DEF 17) and hits with 23.  Each of MorningStar's active powers must make a Power Check against DC 20.  Force Field fails with 18 and Energy Field fails with 14, so both powers shut off.}

*Next Up, Rounds 7-9 of Barracuda vs. Torpedo!*


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*-Barracuda vs. Torpedo-*

***** Round Seven *****

"Ha ha, fool!" Barracuda said, taunting his foe.  "See?  The time for heroics is long gone, Torpedo, and as usual, you have missed the boat!"

"I have missed nothing!" Torpedo replied, charging at Barracuda suddenly and with little warning.  The villain was taken by surprise, and Torpedo blew right through him, sending Barracuda to his backside.

_Now, I've got to find out why the Chaos Engine has been lifted to the top of the mountain,_ Torpedo considered.  _Trickster must be readying it for deployment!_

{Torpedo rams 40' at Barracuda (DEF 15), hitting with 22.  Barracuda gets a Damage save (DC 22) and he fails with 10.  Spending a Villain Point, Barracuda re-rolls and this time gets 14.  Barracuda takes a Stun Hit and is Stunned.  Since he rammed, Torpedo must also make a Damage save (DC 19), and he succeeds with 23.}

_Barracuda!_ a voice said in the villain's mind.  It was Trickster, the leader of this band of villains.  _The time for action is coming soon.  The Chaos Engine is complete and will be activated in moments.  Prepare to join me at the mountain summit for this glorious event.  By the way, if you see any costumed do-gooders, feel free to dispose of them post-haste!_

{Barracuda recovers from being Stunned.}

***** Round Eight *****

Torpedo's thoughts turned to his fallen but not yet defeated foe.  _I can't leave Barracuda here to hit me later from behind.  This needs to end quickly, though, so I can deal with the others!_

Mustering power from the depths of his soul, Torpedo focused the mystical energy built up inside him and let Barracuda have it.  Two belts into the villain's abdomen seemed enough to drop Barracuda into unconsciousness -- for now.

A sigh of relief was momentary at best.  _I'd better get moving,_ he realized.

{Torpedo uses Extra Effort to increase his STR bonus by 2, and spends a Hero Point to ignore the fatigue.  He attacks the still Stunned Barracuda (Torpedo gets the +2 to hit Barracuda until the villain's action) (DEF 15) and hits with 20.  Barracuda gets a Damage save (DC 20) and fails with 12.  He spends a Villain Point to re-roll, and this time gets 13.  Barracuda is Stunned and takes a Stun Hit.}

Opening one eye, Barracuda saw Torpedo preparing to leave the cave.  _I'm not done with you yet, Markadorim._

{Barracuda recovers from being Stunned.}

***** Round Nine *****

Just as he turned to leave, Torpedo caught a sign of movement from the villain -- Barracuda's teeth gnashed in anticipation of a sneak attack on his fellow Atlantean.  "I thought you'd gone to sleep, Barracuda!"

Torpedo pounced on the villain and blasted him across the jawline with another devastating punch that would have sent most reeling.  But Barracuda was tougher than most, and felt nothing.

_I can't waste any more time here,_ Torpedo considered, and fled the cave for the beach outside, and eventually, to the mountain above.

{Torpedo attacks Barracuda (DEF 15) and hits with 20.  Barracuda gets a Damage save (DC 18) and succeeds with 19 -- no effect.  As his other half action, Torpedo moves 30' to the edge of the cave.}

"Come back here!" Barracuda growled as he quickly got to his feet and railed after the Atlantean hero.  He grabbed Torpedo's shoulder and bit deeply into Markadorim.  The hero who still considered Barracuda to be disabled, was shocked and fell quickly to the sand where he stood.

"Mmm," Barracuda moaned.  "Yes, I do enjoy the taste of victory!"

{Barracuda uses Power Attack to add +5 to Damage, while taking a -5 penalty to Attack Rolls.  He charges Torpedo (DEF 18) and hits with 26.  Torpedo gets a Damage save (DC 31) and fails with 21.  Torpedo is Stunned and takes a Lethal Hit.}

*Next Up, Rounds 7-9 of Trickster & Lodestone vs. Seraphim!*


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*-Lodestone & Trickster vs. Seraphim-*

***** Round Seven *****

As he worked on the Chaos Engine, touching buttons here, turning dials there, Trickster contacted another of his thrall, the Atlantean Barracuda.  He beckoned Barracuda to join him when ready and told Barracuda that the time for activation was coming soon.

{Trickster continues to work on the Chaos Engine.  He uses Telepathy to contact Barracuda, requiring a Telepathy check of DC 0, and succeeds with 15.}

"Yeah, you got yer little toy back," Lodestone admitted.  "But it's still made of metal, so it's mine!"  Lodestone concentrated on the Sword of Truth, and pushed it back toward Seraphim.

The angel mustered his strength to keep the blade from stabbing him.  _I... cannot... allow... this!_

{Lodestone attempts to Nullify the Sword.  He makes a ranged Attack Roll against Seraphim (DEF 22) and misses with 11.  Spending a Villain Point to re-roll, he now gets 24 -- a hit.  Now, Lodestone makes a Neutralize Power Check, opposed by the Sword's ranks (10).  Lodestone gets 15, but the Sword gets 28.  No effect.}

Lunging forward with power and grace not afforded to many mortals, the winged hero stabbed at the villainous Lodestone, striking true.

"Augh!" Lodestone called out, surprised that Seraphim was able to resist with such force and stab him through the ribs.  It was not a telling blow, however, as Lodestone's anatomy was quite different from your standard human.  Still, Lodestone fell to the surface of the Chaos Engine, and Seraphim was able to turn his attention back to destroying the machine.

{Seraphim swings at Lodestone (DEF 16) and hits with 30.  Lodestone gets a Damage save (DC 29) and fails with 21.  Lodestone takes a Stun Hit and is Stunned.}

***** Round Eight *****

"Good," Trickster said aloud.  "My little nano-bots have completed the work.  Now, we can commence with the final arrangements.  Hmm... I wonder how Mana's holding up.  She seemed... distant before.  I wonder why...?"

Trickster concentrated on Mana, locating her on the beach, fighting Harpy, Iron Dragon, and some of the other heroes.  _Mana,_ he thought, attempting to communicate with his minion.  But for some reason, the door to her mind was closed.

_Get out of my mind!_ Mana yelled telepathically, trying to force her leader out.

_I'm afraid I don't understand, Mana,_ Trickster replied.  

_I should never have joined you,_ Mana thought.  _I've had enough of this foolish plan of yours._

_Was it something I said?_ Trickster asked.

There was no response.  Trickster was left to wonder what had happened to cause Mana to act in that manner.  Perhaps Harpy had her under mental control.

_Best to get on to other matters then,_ Trickster realized.  _Only a few preparations remain..._

{Trickster finishes repairing the Chaos Engine.  It is now Undamaged.  Trickster uses Telepathy to contact Mana, but she resists.  He needs a Telepathy check of DC 7, but her Mental Protection reduces his Telepathy bonus to 0.  Trickster succeeds with 12.}

{Lodestone recovers from being Stunned.}

Seraphim, seeing that Lodestone was starting to get up, plunged the Sword of Truth into the machine, causing sparks and assorted tiny parts to fly in its wake.  _Trickster repaired it somehow,_ Seraphim realized.  _I'd better get to work before Lodestone is fully functional again._

{Seraphim attacks the Chaos Engine (DEF 1) and hits with 20.  The Chaos Engine gets a Damage save (DC 24) and fails with 20.  The Chaos Engine is Damaged again, and loses another point of Hardness (now 10).}

***** Round Nine *****

Red lights blinked on the Chaos Engine's control panel. causing Trickster more consternation.  "Ugh, what now?"

Reviewing the instruments, Trickster determined that Seraphim had inflicted more damage.  _Perhaps I should beckon some more of my... operatives to help out with this Seraphim problem._

"Lodestone," Trickster called out.  "There's something wrong up there, maybe near the third pod.  Do you see anything?  My instruments are acting up."

"Oh, and one more thing -- get rid of that winged fool!"

{Trickster uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He makes a new Science check (DC 20) to figure out what's wrong with the Chaos Engine, but fails with 16.}

The grey, rocky villain stood and blasted Seraphim with electromagnetic energy, the bolt narrowly missing the winged hero.

Lodestone then flew down to where Trickster had indicated, and gave the area a once over.  "I think it's the Flux Capacitor Array," Lodestone suggested.

{Lodestone blasts Seraphim (DEF 22), but misses with 16.  As a Half Action, he flies 30' across to Trickster and tries to 'aid another' with the Science roll.  He needs a total of 10, and gets 11.  Trickster gets a new Science check next round with a +2 bonus.}

Dodging Lodestone's errant energy blast, Seraphim went back to work on the Chaos Engine.  _If I can permanently disable this thing before it can be activated,_ Seraphim realized, _Trickster will never have a chance to fulfill his sick plans!_

Seraphim plunged his weapon into the Chaos Engine's innards, and heard several hopefully important components break and tear.  It gave him hope that tragedy might yet be avoided.

Then, the angelic hero felt a familiar presence in his mind, that of Harpy, who was trying to contact him telepathically.  Seraphim lowered his defenses and enabled them to 'speak'.

_Seraphim,_ Harpy began, _How are things on your end?  Have you located the Chaos Engine?_

_Yes,_ the angel replied.  _You could say I'm on top of things._

_MorningStar is badly injured,_ Harpy thought.  _Is there any way you could come to the beach and heal her?_

_I wish I could, but the villains are about to activate the Chaos Engine, and I must stay here to destroy it._

_You're there now?_ Harpy asked.

_Yes, and I must return to my work,_ Seraphim replied.  _I feel close to destroying the machine!_

{Seraphim wails on the Chaos Engine (DEF 1), hitting with 23.  The Chaos Engine gets a Damage save (DC 24) and fails with 19.  The Chaos Engine loses another point of Hardness (now 9).}

*Next Up, Rounds 7-9 of Cyber-Knight, the Duchess, Fang, and the Atlantean Soldiers vs. Acrobat Ace, Electrostatic, Puncture Proof, and the Scoundrel!*


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2003)

Flux Capacitor Array... he he.. is it a Time Machine too 

this is cool, things are truly heating up


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Flux Capacitor Array... he he.. is it a Time Machine too
> 
> this is cool, things are truly heating up *




Yeah I was wondering when someone would catch that...


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*-Cyber-Knight, the Duchess, Fang, and the Atlantean Soldiers vs. Acrobat Ace, Electrostatic, Puncture Proof, and the Scoundrel-*

***** Round Seven *****

"Man, you guys really need some target practice," Acrobat Ace commented as he dodged a set of red rockets flying through the air.  As he landed, he spun and, in the same movement, produced a razor-ring and flung it at Fang, who was too easy of a target.  The ring bit Fang in the abdomen, but did not slow him much.

{Acrobat Ace uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He throws a Razor-Ring at Fang (DEF 14) and hits with 22.  Fang gets a Reflex save (DC 25) to evade and fails with 14.  He spends a Villain Point to re-roll and this time gets 20, still failing.  Fang takes a Lethal Hit.}

Electrostatic moved up next to Cyber-Knight's mechanical horse.  _This guy is pretty weird,_ Electrostatic observed and he placed his hands on the device.  Electrostatic felt energy transferring from the 'horse' to his own body, until he could draw no more.

Cyber-Knight, catching Electrostatic out of the corner of his visor, turned.  "Thou art too brave for thine own good, methinks."  The cyborg villain swung his Vibrosword near Electrostatic, but the electric hero dodged aside and evaded the rushed attack.

{Electrostatic tries to Drain Energy on Cyber-Knight's Steed.  He makes a touch attack against the vehicle (DEF 10) and hits with 19.  Using his Energy Control, Electrostatic lowers the vehicle's Movement to 2 ranks, or 10' per action.  Electrostatic uses his other Half Action to move 20' away from Cyber-Knight.}

"Two for the price of one," the Scoundrel said as he fired his Hellfire Pistols, one at Fang, and one at the Duchess.  His shot just barely missed the unbelievably agile Fang, but tagged the Duchess square in the back.

She fell to one knee, but then started to get up, and shot a look at the Scoundrel.  "Fiery bullets?" she asked.  "What will you mortals think of next?"

{The Scoundrel shoots at Fang (DEF 14) and the Duchess (DEF 18).  He hits Fang with 21 and the Duchess with 23.  Fang gets a Reflex save (DC 23) to evade and succeeds with 26.  The Duchess gets a Damage save (DC 16) and fails with 12.  The Duchess takes a Lethal Hit.}

"Fang," the Duchess commanded, "Acrobat Ace is yours for now.  I have other duties here, namely that electric fool."  She concentrated for a moment, and, catching Electrostatic's gaze, gave the hero a look that nearly melted his mental resistance in an instant.

Electrostatic's mouth fell open at the sight of the vampiress.  "Serve me, mortal!" the Duchess commanded, and Electrostatic, in no position to refuse her, complied.  "Destroy these two," she commanded, indicating Acrobat Ace and the Scoundrel.  "It pleases me."

She turned toward the Scoundrel and hissed, giving the masked pistolier a start.  Her teeth bared, the Duchess seemed ready to pounce.

{The Duchess uses a Free Action for Leadership.  She attempts Mind Control on Electrostatic.  The Duchess' Mind Control check is 25, opposed by Electrostatic's Will save of 16.  The Duchess now has control of Electrostatic.  She commands him to attack Acrobat Ace and the Scoundrel, and she must make a Mind Control check (DC 16) and succeeds with 19.  As her other Half Action, the Duchess tries to use Startle on the Scoundrel.  She gets an Intimidate check result of 17.  The Scoundrel now gets a Will save (DC 17) and fails with 15.  Next round, the Scoundrel gets no dodge bonuses to DEF against the Duchess.}

But Fang's bloodlust did not permit him any distinction between his foes.  He rushed at the closest one, which happened to be the Scoundrel.  With Fang on one side and the Duchess scaring the wits out of him on the other, it was surprising that the Scoundrel managed to leap away from Fang's charge in time.

"No, Fang," the Duchess called out, scolding him like a bad puppy.  "I said Acrobat Ace!"

Fang whimpered a bit, and then continued to go after the Scoundrel.

{Fang charges 20' at the Scoundrel (DEF 29) and hits with 30.  The Scoundrel gets a Reflex save (DC 26) to evade and succeeds with 32.}

His mount weakened, Cyber-Knight vaulted off the mechanical horse, and charged right at Acrobat Ace, swinging his Vibrosword with great skill.  Ace, knowing Cyber-Knight's capabilities quite well, made sure not to get hit with that sword.

"Hey now, Knight," Acrobat Ace said.  "How about we go back to being friends, OK?"

"That cannot be, flagrant fool!"

{Cyber-Knight attempts a fast dismount, a Ride check (DC 20) and succeeds with 22.  He dismounts as a Free Action.  Cyber-Knight charges 20' at Acrobat Ace (DEF 31), but misses with 19.}

The remaining Atlanteans, now all but ignored by the heroes, opened fire at Acrobat Ace and the Scoundrel, trying not to catch any allies in the crossfire.  Despite the divided concentrations of their targets, the soldiers still missed.

{The Atlantean Soldiers position themselves behind Acrobat Ace and the Scoundrel to get flanking bonuses.  3 Soldiers fire at Acrobat Ace (DEF 31), but all miss with 9, 9, and 5.  2 Soldiers fire at the Scoundrel (DEF 29) and both miss with 20 and 10.}

***** Round Eight *****

_What happened to Luther?_ Acrobat Ace wondered about his ally and friend.  _Why hasn't he gotten up yet?  It's not like him..._

"Electrostatic," he said, "See if you can take out that vampire lady.  She seems pretty dangerous."

But the electric hero did not respond, only drawing nearer to Acrobat Ace and the Scoundrel.

Even the Scoundrel noticed a change in Electrostatic's behavior.  "Um, something's wrong with him," the Scoundrel commented.

Fang was getting too close, so Acrobat Ace fluidly flung a razor-ring at the bestial villain, catching Fang in the forehead.  The weapon merely bounced off, leaving Fang unharmed.

{Acrobat Ace uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He switches his Dodge to Cyber-Knight only, adding 2 to his DEF against the villain.  As a Half Action, he moves 20' away from the villains and then throws a Razor-Ring at Fang (DEF 14), but gets a natural 1 -- a miss.  Spending a Hero Point to re-roll, Acrobat Ace gets 32 and hits.  Fang gets a Reflex save (DC 25) to evade, but fails with 12.  Spending a Villain Point to re-roll, he gets 25, a success, for no effect.}

Despite struggling to resist the Duchess' compulsions, Electrostatic fired a lightning bolt at the Scoundrel, but his former ally, aware that something was wrong with Electrostatic, halfway expected the attack and dodged the bolt of lightning.

{Electrostatic gets a Will save (DC 19) to resist the Duchess' commands, but fails with 11.  As a Half Action, he moves 15' towards the Scoundrel.  Electrostatic fires his Energy Blast at the Scoundrel (DEF 29), but misses with 23.}

The Scoundrel took a few steps to one side in an attempt to keep the freaky vampiress away, and blasted both Fang and a nearby Soldier with his Hellfire Pistols.  Though Fang ignored the attack, it felled another Atlantean soldier.

{The Scoundrel takes a 5' step to interpose Fang between himself and the Duchess.  He shoots Fang (DEF 14) and a Soldier (DEF 12), hitting both with 27 and 29 respectively.  Fang gets a Reflex save (DC 23) to evade and succeeds with 24.  The Soldier gets a Damage save (DC 20) and fails with 3.  There are now 4 Soldiers left.}

"You cannot escape me, mortal!" the Duchess called out as she sidestepped Fang and lunged straight at the Scoundrel, who could not avoid her.  The pair fell to the ground, and the Duchess' fangs bit into the Scoundrel's shoulder.

"Augh!  What the --" the Scoundrel yelled out in response to the attack.

The Duchess, pleased with herself, smiled at the Scoundrel.  "See what I mean?"

The Scoundrel, fearful of what that bite might mean, forcibly rolled to the side and rejected the Duchess, standing in a fluid motion.

{The Duchess uses a Free Action for Leadership.  Using Power Attack she adds +3 to her Damage and subtracts -3 from the Attack Roll.  She moves 25' as a Half Action.  The Duchess bites the Scoundrel (DEF 18) but misses with a natural 1.  She spends a Villain Point for a re-roll, and this time gets 22 -- a hit.  Since the Scoundrel can't use Evasion, he gets a Damage save (DC 28).  This is an Impossible Save since the Scoundrel's Damage save bonus is +1.  He rolls anyway, and gets 14.  Spending a Hero Point to re-roll, he gets a natural 20 and takes only a Lethal Hit.}

Just as he completed his stand, the Scoundrel was beset by Fang, who tried to claw at the agile hero.  The Scoundrel dodged aside, and the bestial villain missed by quite a significant margin.

{Fang claws at the Scoundrel (DEF 29) and misses with 17.}

_Too quick art these jack-rabbits,_ Cyber-Knight realized.  _Methinks accuracy instead of power shouldst be the order of the day._  He stabbed at the Scoundrel, piercing the hero's side.

"What is it, 'Pick on the Scoundrel Day'?" the wounded hero demanded.

{Cyber-Knight 'turns off' his Power Attack.  He charges 10' at the Scoundrel (DEF 29) and hits with 32.  The Scoundrel gets a Reflex save (DC 32) to evade and fails with 27.  The Scoundrel takes a Lethal Hit.}

The remaining soldiers concentrated their fire at Acrobat Ace, but missed wildly as the deft hero easily sidestepped their rockets.

{The Atlantean Soldiers surround Acrobat Ace and then all 4 Soldiers fire at the hero (DEF 31) and all miss (highest result is 20).}

***** Round Nine *****

_Things are going badly for us,_ Acrobat Ace realized.  _Time to turn the tide.  I only hope Luther can join us..._

Acrobat Ace spun in place, flinging razor-rings every which way.  The blades caught the Duchess and four soldiers surrounding him.  The soldiers, the only ones remaining upright on the field of battle, were caught by surprise, and all fell with the attack.  The Duchess, who like the soldiers wasn't expecting such a tactic, nevertheless had a better reaction time and managed to keep herself out of harm's way.

{Acrobat Ace uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He uses Blade Storm, which affects the Duchess and all 4 Soldiers standing around him.  Each gets a Reflex save (DC 19) to halve the effect.  The Duchess fails with 7, and the Soldiers all fail with 10, 5, 9, and 10.  The Duchess gets a Damage save (DC 17) and fails with 4.  She uses a Villain Point to re-roll and this time gets 19 for no effect.  The Soldiers get Damage saves (DC 21) and all fail with 3, 4, 18, and 5, and all are Disabled.  There are no Soldiers left.}

_I... cannot... hurt... the... Scoundrel..._ Electrostatic thought as his mind tried to overcome the compulsions of his body.  But despite this resistance, more lightning bolts shot out from his hands at the dodging Scoundrel, who still managed to avoid the attack.

Electrostatic shot a look at the Duchess.  _She's making me do this,_ he realized.

{Electrostatic gets a new Will save (DC 19) to break the Duchess' Mind Control, and fails with 17.  He uses a Half Action to move 20' and then fires his Energy Blast at the Scoundrel (DEF 29) but misses with a natural 1.}

"Geez, lady," the Scoundrel said.  "Back off!"  He fired both Hellfire Pistols at the vampiress, missing once, but striking her in the forehead with the other shot.  The Duchess took a few steps backward, then fell to the ground with a thud.

Electrostatic's mind was clear, and he could once again control himself.

{The Scoundrel takes a 5' step back near Acrobat Ace and shoots the Duchess (DEF 18) twice, hitting once with 27 and missing once with a natural 1.  The Duchess gets a Damage save (DC 16) and fails with 8.  She takes a Lethal Hit and is Stunned.  Electrostatic is released from her Mind Control.}

{The Duchess recovers from being Stunned.}

Fang, still red with rage, lunged at the pistol-wielding hero, but the Scoundrel sidestepped the attempt.

{Fang takes a 5' step and claws at the Scoundrel (DEF 29), missing with 14.  He regenerates a Lethal Hit.}

Focusing his attention on his former ally, Cyber-Knight ran toward Acrobat Ace and swung his Vibrosword, nearly hitting Ace with the electrically-charged blade.

{Cyber-Knight charges 15' at Acrobat Ace (DEF 31) and misses with 22.  Using Move-By Attack, Cyber-Knight moves another 15' after the attempt.}

*Next Up, Rounds 7-9 of Bombardier, Mana, Surge, and Atlantean Soldiers vs. Harpy, Iron Dragon, MorningStar, and Pathfinder!*


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*-Bombardier, Mana, Surge, and Atlantean Soldiers vs. Harpy, Iron Dragon, MorningStar, and Pathfinder-*

***** Round Seven *****

"Mana," Surge said.  "Leave me alone and take care of their stupid leader!"  The villain threw a punch, charged with electricity, that clocked Iron Dragon right in the nose.

Falling to one knee, Iron Dragon was momentarily stunned by the blow.

"And you call yourself a martial arts expert?" Surge asked.  "I'm just a poor kid from the streets, and I can take ya!"

{Surge uses a Half Action to move 15' to flank Iron Dragon.  He strikes Iron Dragon (DEF 21) and hits with 28.  Iron Dragon gets a Reflex save (DC 18) but fails with 14 and takes a Lethal Hit.}

_MorningStar's in trouble,_ Iron Dragon realized.  _Who knows what Bombardier might do to her while she's paralyzed.  I can't afford to wait and find out._

The Asian hero charged at Bombardier, who was busy thinking of ways to attack the helpless MorningStar.  Iron Dragon, using all of his might, plowed through the armored villain, sending his hurtling through the air, and landing in a cloud of sand some 45 feet away from MorningStar.

Landing, Bombardier cursed Iron Dragon.  _You haven't seen the last of me,_ he thought.

{Iron Dragon makes a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike power, and fails with 17.  He uses Power Attack for a +5/-5 mod to damage/attack bonus.  He charges Bombardier (DEF 18) and hits with 18.  Bombardier gets a Damage save (DC 16) and fails with 6.  He is Stunned and takes a Stun Hit, and is knocked back 45'.}

"Good job, ID," Harpy said.  "Now, Surge, you are mine."

"Sounds great," Surge quipped.  But then, he felt a familiar mental overload start to put pressure on his faculties.  "Aw, not again!"

Harpy stared him down.  "This time, I win!"

"Augh!" Surge yelled as he fell prone with the sheer mental force of Harpy bearing down on him.

{Harpy uses a Free Action for Leadership.  She uses a Half Action to move 15', and then uses Mental Blast on Surge (adj. DEF 14), hitting with 24.  Surge gets a modified Damage save (DC 21) and fails with 11.  He is Stunned and takes a Stun Hit.}

Pathfinder, seeing Harpy and Iron Dragon taking care of the supervillains, continued to work on the Atlanteans.  He fired another shot from his crossbow, and another soldier fell in its path.

The hero looked toward Mana.  _I know that force field likely protects her from my crossbow, but perhaps we should be keeping a better eye on her.  That sorceress is truly dangerous._

{Pathfinder fires his crossbow at a Soldier (DEF 12) and hits with 12.  The Soldier gets a Damage save (DC 17) and fails with 7 and is Disabled.  There are now 6 Soldiers left.}

Her powers sapped and unable to turn them back on, MorningStar again struggled to free herself from the magical paralysis imposed on her.

{MorningStar gets a Will save (DC 18) to break the Paralysis, but fails with 11.}

"Now, now," Mana said to Harpy.  "We can't have you harming Surge.  He's almost a valuable member of the team."  She incanted a few words of power, and then Harpy rose into the air.

"Not good..." Harpy replied.  

Wielding arcane power, Mana tossed Harpy carelessly to the ocean, the heroine landing just at the edge of the water with a minor splash.

{Mana uses Telekinesis to lift Harpy.  Mana's Sorcery Power Check of 22 opposes Harpy's STR check of 8, so Mana has telekinetic control of Harpy.  Mana throws Harpy 40' away into the ocean.  Harpy gets a Damage save (DC 17) against the Falling Damage, and succeeds with 18.  Harpy lands on the edge of the water and is prone.  Mana uses a Free Action to reactivate her Force Field.}

After conversing for a moment in the Atlantean tongue, the soldiers charged Pathfinder, who was a bit surprised by the tactic, and was easily tackled.

He tried to belt a few of them with the butt of his crossbow, but there were four of them, and this greatly restricted his movement.

{4 Atlantean Soldiers charge Pathfinder (DEF 18) to grapple.  This is treated as an Aid Another, so with 3 Soldiers adding a total of +6 to the roll, the Soldiers gets 23 vs. Pathfinder's 7, so the hero is Grappled.}

{Bombardier recovers from being Stunned.}

***** Round Eight *****

Standing, Surge saw that MorningStar was still vulnerable, and took the opportunity to try to get rid of her permanently.  He rushed forward at a superhuman pace and plowed into the paralyzed heroine, enveloping her in electricity.  To add insult to injury, the blow also pushed her back toward Bombardier, who was just starting to get up from Iron Dragon's assault.

MorningStar rolled to a stop, and felt some internal damage.  She would need some help fast.

{Surge spends a Villain Point to instantly recover from being Stunned.  He charges 55' at MorningStar (DEF 18) and hits with 32.  MorningStar gets a Damage save (DC 24) but fails with 11.  She uses a Hero Point to re-roll, and this time gets 14.  MorningStar is Stunned and takes a Lethal Hit.  MorningStar also gets a Damage save (DC 20) against Surge's Energy Field and fails with 7.  She takes another Lethal Hit and is Disabled.  The knockback sends MorningStar 25' back.}

"Leave her alone!" Iron Dragon commanded as he rushed Surge, blasting the villain in the back.  The attack turned Surge away from MorningStar, but he seemed unharmed for the most part.

"Aw, did I hurt yer girlfriend?" Surge asked sarcastically.

_She's already injured,_ Mana observed.  _Surge should leave her alone.  We're not here to kill them, just to stop them from destroying the Chaos Engine, right?  Maybe I'm on the wrong side.  I'm not a killer after all..._

{Iron Dragon makes a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike power, and fails with 15.  He uses Power Attack for a +5/-5 mod to damage/attack bonus.  Iron Dragon charges 25' at Surge (DEF 21) and hits with 28.  Surge gets a Damage save (DC 20) and succeeds with 21.  Iron Dragon's Protection of +6 is greater than Surge's Energy Field of +5, so he doesn't need to save.}

Regaining her footing and dignity, Harpy saw that Pathfinder was in serious trouble.  Examining her options, the leader decided to help Pathfinder and allow Iron Dragon to take on Surge and Bombardier, and possibly Mana, on his own for the moment.

Harpy concentrated on the mind of one of the soldiers tackling Pathfinder, and, using her mental blast, annihiliated the soldier's mind and dropped him to the sand, freeing Pathfinder a bit.

{Harpy uses a Free Action on Leadership.  She uses a Half Action to stand, and then uses Mental Blast on a Soldier (adj. DEF 11) grappling with Pathfinder, and hits with 26.  The Soldier gets a modified Damage save (DC 21) and he fails with a natural 1 and is Disabled.  There are now 5 Soldiers left.}

Struggling to get free, Pathfinder used his elbows, knees, and butt of his crossbow to smack the soldiers who were keeping him down, but to no avail.  The soldiers were at least as strong as the Native American hero, and he had little chance against three of them.

{Pathfinder attempts to escape the Grapple.  He makes a Grapple check of 5, opposed by the Soldiers' Grapple checks of 12 each.  Pathfinder is still being held.}

_I... must... break... free..._ MorningStar thought, and suddenly, she was free.  Her injuries were significant, but she couldn't allow her allies to suffer needlessly to save her.

"MorningStar!" Harpy yelled.  "Get rid of these soldiers!"

The fiery heroine looked toward Iron Dragon, who said nothing but gave an approving nod.  MorningStar fired an explosive blast toward the Atlantean soldiers who were holding Pathfinder down and now trying to remove his armor.  The soldiers did not see MorningStar's blast, and were completely destroyed in its wake.  Due to her control of the flames, Pathfinder was uninjured.  After the attack, MorningStar tried to activate the flames that protect her from harm, but just fell back to the sand.

{MorningStar gets a Will save (DC 18) to break the Paralysis, and succeeds with 20.  She spends a Hero Point to overcome injury.  MorningStar fires her area EB at the group of Soldiers near Pathfinder.  Each Soldier gets a Reflex save (DC 18) to halve the effect, but all fail.  Each Soldier gets a Damage save (DC 20) and all fail and are Disabled.  There are no Soldiers left.}

Mana considered the situation.  She was ostensibly on the side with an advantage of having the Chaos Engine and superior numbers.  The Atlanteans were all gone now, and the heroes all remained, except for MorningStar who was badly injured.

_Maybe I should wait to see what happens,_ Mana thought.  _If Surge and Bombardier keep attacking poor MorningStar..._

Just then, Mana felt Trickster, her erstwhile leader, trying to contact her telepathically.  She resisted him, explaining that she was unsure that this was the best course of action.

After shutting him out of her mind, Mana approached the situation near MorningStar, but took no decisive action.

{Mana is contacted telepathically by Trickster.  She uses a Half Action to move 30' and then holds her action.}

_I've got something for Iron Dragon and his little girlfiend,_ Bombardier thought as he stood up and approached the pair.

{Bombardier uses a Half Action to stand, and another Half Action to move 10' closer to MorningStar.}

***** Round Nine *****

"Too bad for little MorningStar here," Surge said.  "She's pretty hot.  Get it?"  The villain moved toward her, and kicked her in the ribs, electricity dancing all over her nearly helpless form.  He laughed as MorningStar cringed in pain.

This told Mana everything she needed to know about which side to choose.  She looked at Harpy, who gave her a quizzical glance.

{Surge charges 10' at MorningStar (DEF 18), critting with natural 20.  MorningStar gets a Damage save (DC 24) and fails with 9.  She takes another Lethal Hit, and her condition changes to Dying.  She gets a Fortitude save (DC 10), and succeeds with 12.}

Iron Dragon, concerned with both Surge and Bombardier, knew that he could only act against once of them.

Bombardier was potentially the greater threat, as he observed the gadgeteer reaching into his pack for a new grenade.  Iron Dragon charged forward and tackled Bombardier, knocking the villain prone once again.

Then, Iron Dragon looked back toward MorningStar, and saw that Mana the sorceress was closing in on her.

{Iron Dragon makes a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike power, and succeeds with 32.  He uses Power Attack for a +5/-5 mod to damage/attack bonus.  Iron Dragon rams 15' at Bombardier (DEf 18), hitting with 27.  Bombardier gets a Damage save (DC 23) and fails with 13.  Bombardier is Stunned, takes a Stun Hit, and is knocked back 50'.}

_I need to know what's going on with Seraphim,_ Harpy thought.  _I hope he has made contact with the others._

She concentrated, and was able to make contact with the angelic hero.  Harpy learned that Seraphim had found the Chaos Engine, and was currently working to destroy it before Trickster activated the terrible device.

The United Heroes leader then looked to Mana, the sorceress who had not done anything when she had the chance to destroy MorningStar and gave Harpy a strange look.  _What's she up to?_ Harpy wondered.   

_Open your mind to me,_ Harpy sent via telepathy.

Mana did not resist.  That in itself was telling.  

_Tell me what you're thinking,_ Harpy suggested.

_I have made some poor choices here,_ Mana replied.  _Leave me alone, and I promise I won't hurt you any more._

_Are you saying you're giving up on Trickster and his goons?_ Harpy inquired.

_Yes,_ Mana replied.  _Maybe I... never mind._

_What?_ Harpy asked.  _You could help us.  If you do, we could put in a good word for you with the authorities._

_Authorities?_ Mana demanded.  _You don't really think the cops are coming all the way out here do you?  They don't even know this island exists._

_They do since I told them about it,_ Harpy retorted.  _DEMA* is on their way now._

* DEMA: Department of Extraterrestrial & Metahuman Administration - editor.

_DEMA?_ Mana asked.  _They could imprison us all..._

_Make a decision, and make it soon, Mana._

{Harpy uses a Free Action for Leadership.  She uses a Free Action on Telepathy to contact Seraphim.  She uses her other Half Action to use Telepathy on Mana, to read her surface thoughts.  This requires a Telepathy check (DC 7) and she succeeds with 13.}

Now freed from the grabbing hands of the Atlanteans, Pathfinder moved quickly to help the wounded MorningStar.  Leveling his crossbow, Pathfinder fired at shot at Surge, but the villain easily dodged the attempt.

{Pathfinder uses a Half Action to move 30'.  He fires his crossbow at Surge (DEF 21) and misses with 20.}

{MorningStar takes no action.}

Things had changed, that was for sure.  DEMA would be here in moments, and they would start rounding up Trickster and his minions.  That would include Mana, since she had helped them.  Harpy, as leader of the United Heroes, could put in a good word for her and help Mana avoid serious consequences.

Mana incanted a few words of power, and a bolt of eldritch energy fired from her hand at Surge, who was understandably surprised by the attack, and had no chance to dodge.  The blast hit him squarely in the chest, but did not drop him.

"Mana?" Surge asked.  "What the hell?"

"It's just not worth fighting on your side any more, scumbag!"

{Mana uses a Half Action to move 20'.  She fires her Energy Blast at Surge (DEF 21), hitting with 25.  Surge gets a Damage save (DC 20) and succeeds with 23.}

{Bombardier recovers from being Stunned.}

*Next Up, Rounds 10-12 of Barracuda vs. Torpedo!*


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2003)

*-Barracuda vs. Torpedo-*

***** Round Ten *****

"Uhh..." Torpedo managed as he rolled over.

Barracuda looked on his foe, apparently disabled.  "Fear not, Markandorim, soon it will be over for you!"

{Torpedo recovers from being Stunned.}

Barracuda lunged at the fallen Atlantean hero, biting down hard on Torpedo's abdomen.  The hero felt pain wrack his body, and writhed in agony.

{Barracuda is still using Power Attack (+5/-5).  He bites Torpedo (DEF 21) and misses with 12.  He spends a Villain Point to re-roll, and this time hits with 21.  Torpedo gets a Damage save (DC 31) and fails with 17.  Torpedo spends his last Hero Point to re-roll the save, and this time gets 21.  He is Stunned and takes a Lethal Hit.}

***** Round Eleven *****

A noise could be heard from above, perhaps from the Chaos Engine itself.

_What is going on up there?_ Torpedo wondered as he laid helplessly on the floor of the cavern below.

{Torpedo recovers from being Stunned.}

The large-jawed Atlantean villain looked up when he heard the strang sounds.  "Time is short," he said.  "One more for the road."  Barracuda bit down on Torpedo, but a loud thump from above shook Barracuda's concentration and distracted him for the moment.

"Now what's going on up there?" Barracuda wondered aloud.  He took a look at the apparently unconscious Torpedo.  "He'll keep," Barracuda said and darted outside to get a look at the mountain and the Chaos Engine above.

{Barracuda is still using Power Attack (+5/-5).  He bites at Torpedo (DEF 21) and misses with 12.  He uses another half action to move 30' outside.}

***** Round Twelve *****

_That fool,_ Torpedo thought of Barracuda, who had left him alone for the moment.  _I am not that bad off, although I will probably need medical attention.  I can't let that stop me, however.  The Chaos Engine must have been activated.  I must get to the top of the mountain!_

The hero stood and groaned a bit, then rushed out of the cave opening toward the top of the mountain.

{Torpedo double-moves 60' up the side of the mountain.}

"Where are you going?" Barracuda demanded, rushing after the Atlantean hero.  He clawed at Torpedo, raking the hero's back, and drawing more blood.  Torpedo fell for a moment, then continued to try to climb the mountain.

{Barracuda turns off his Power Attack.  He pushes his Movement to 80', spends a Villain Point to ignore fatigue, and then charges 90' at Torpedo (DEF 21) and hits with 27.  Torpedo gets a Damage save (DC 26) and fails with 25.  Torpedo takes a Lethal Hit.}

"It cannot be!" Torpedo exclaimed.  "The Chaos Engine has been activated!"

*Next Up, Rounds 10-12 of Lodestone & Trickster vs. Seraphim!*


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*-Lodestone & Trickster vs. Seraphim-*

***** Round Ten *****

_That winged fool is going to ruin everything unless Lodestone can get rid of him, or at least keep him occupied,_ Trickster realized.

Tinkering with the communications array, Trickster let the Nano-Bots know what to do, and off they went to repair the Chaos Engine.

"The Nano-Bots are on their way, Lodestone," Trickster announced.  "Please do something about that sword-wielding interloper!"

{Trickster spends a Free Action on Leadership.  He makes another Science check (DC 20), and fails again with 12.  Trickster uses a Villain Point to re-roll, and this time gets 20.  He tries to 'aid another' with the Repair check, needing only a result of 10, and gets 21, so Lodestone gets a +2 to his Repair check.}

Taking a quick look at the damaged area, Lodestone realized what need to be done.  "This shouldn't be too tough," he commented.  Concentrating on the area, Lodestone, using his magnetic powers, repaired most of the critical components.

Once he realized that the repairs had been made, Trickster pulled down a few levers, then waited a moment, savoring it.  Then, the evil mastermind pressed a large red button and smiled.

"As for you, Seraphim," Lodestone called out, "I have plans for you as well."  The rockey villain aimed and fired a magnetic blast at the angel, but Seraphim easily dodged the attack.

{Lodestone makes a Repair check (DC 20) on the Chaos Engine, and succeeds with 25.  The Chaos Engine is now Undamaged.  Lodestone blasts Seraphim (DEf 22) but misses with 15.}

_Perhaps if Lodestone is removed from the equation,_ Seraphim considered, _Trickster will not be able to repair the machine._  The winged hero charged at Lodestone, his Sword of Truth held high, and slashed the villain across the chest.

Lodestone chuckled.  "C'mon now," he replied.  "I'm made of metal.  You don't think yer little toy can hurt me, do ya?"

{Seraphim charges 50' at Lodestone (DEF 16) and hits with 18.  Lodestone gets a Damage save (DC 29) and succeeds with 36.  Using Move-By Attack, Seraphim flies another 30'.}

***** Round Eleven *****

A weird humming sound began to emanate from the Chaos Engine.  A mechanical whine could be heard for a moment, and then odd silence.  Then, a thunderous boom shook the mountaintop, sending trees crashing down and everyone, stunned by the boom, took a moment to stare at the Chaos Engine.  It had been activated.

Trickster got up from his seat at the controls.  _That's that,_ he thought, slapping down a hood over the panel.  "You're too late, Seraphim," he called out.  "Might as well pack up your things and go home!"

In mid-flight when the boom occurred, Seraphim turned to gaze at this machine of terror.  "What have you done, madman?"

"Oh, nothing any incredibly intelligent evil genius wouldn't have done in my place, Seraphim."

{Trickster uses a Free Action on Leadership.  He activates the Chaos Engine.  Trickster gets a Spot check (DC 20) to notice that it's unstable, but fails with 19.}

Seeing his foe temporarily distracted, Lodestone made another attempt to grab Seraphim's weapon.  The angelic hero felt Lodestone tug on the sword with his magnetic powers, and Seraphim, in response, flew further away from Lodestone, keeping himself out of range for the time being.

"Stop fooling around up there, Lodestone," Trickster suggested.  "Our work here is done."

{Lodestone tries to take Seraphim's Sword of Truth using Telekinesis.  Lodestone's Telekinesis power check (18) is more than Seraphim's STR check (8), but Seraphim spends a Hero Point to re-roll, and this time gets 22, so he retains the weapon.}

"It is not done until I say so!" Seraphim countered, charging headlong at the Chaos Engine.  Ignoring personal safety, the angel lunged sword-first into the heart of the great machine, though initially repelled by a searing heat and substantial force field.

Seraphim's weapon penetrated some significant systems, causing controlling mechanisms to go off-line.  Since Trickster was now away from the control panel, neither he nor Lodestone had any idea that Seraphim had dealt the Chaos Engine a telling blow.

{Seraphim stabs the Chaos Engine (DEF 1), hitting with 17.  The Chaos Engine gets a Damage save (DC 24), but fails with 22.  It is Damaged once again, and loses another point of Hardness (down to 8).}

***** Round Twelve *****

"Let's go," Trickster said, climbing onto the platform he and Lodestone had used to get here.

_I wonder... Perhaps Lodestone should stay here and finish off Seraphim,_ Trickster thought.  _But I don't think he can do it alone.  Seraphim has proven to be elusive and dangerous.  I know someone who can be here in an instant, however._

He used his telepathy to contact Surge, who was embroiled in his own struggle.  _Surge, I need you to come to the mountain._

_Eh, no can do, Trickster,_ Surge replied.  _Busy._

_Nonsense,_ the illusionist replied.  _You are urgently needed here at the Chaos Engine.  It has been activated and I need you to help with this Seraphim fellow who seems anxious to destroy our lovely device._

_That will leave just Bombardier here to face the rest of these hero types,_ Surge replied.

_Did they defeat Mana too?_ Trickster inquired.

_Not exactly,_ Surge said.  _I think she switched sides._

_Hmm..._ Trickster responded.  _Nevertheless, I need you to come here immediately.  Help Lodestone finish off Seraphim and everything we ever wanted shall be ours!_

With that, Trickster looked up to Lodestone.  "On second thought," he called out.  "Stay here and defeat Seraphim.  Surge should be here in a few seconds to help out."

Trickster got off the platform and disappeared into the woods, headed for parts unknown.

{Trickster uses a Free Action on Leadership.  He gets a Spot check (DC 20) to notice that the Chaos Engine is unstable, but fails with 16.  Trickster contacts Surge with Telepathy, requiring a Telepathy check DC 0, and succeeds with 9.  Surge uses Extra Effort to add the Power Stunt Super-Running to his Running power (also spending a Villain Point to ignore fatigue), and will be here next round.}

_There's something strange about the Chaos Engine,_ Lodestone observed.  _Can't quite put my finger on it..._  He blasted Seraphim with a mighty magnetic blast, sending the winged hero to a ledge atop the Chaos Engine.

"Ha, that oughta teach him."

{Lodestone gets a Spot check (DC 20) to notice that the Chaos Engine is unstable, but fails with 12.  He uses Extra Effort to add +2 to his Energy Blast (spending a Villain Point to ignore fatigue) and shoots Seraphim (DEF 22), hitting with 28.  Seraphim gets a Damage save (DC 17) but fails with 12.  Seraphim takes a Stun Hit.}

Getting to his feet, Seraphim too thought something was happening to the Chaos Engine, but didn't know exactly what it might be.  _My best course of action is to continue to work on this machine, to see if I can destroy it.  Heaven help me, I will!_

The angel again plunged the Sword of Truth into the Chaos Engine, splitting wires and blowing fuses, sending sparks everywhere.

"I won't stop until you surrender or this machine is destroyed!"

"Forget it, hero," Lodestone replied.  "Besides, help is on the way.  You're finished!"

{Seraphim gets a Spot check (DC 20) to notice that the Chaos Engine is unstable, but fails with 17.  Seraphim again attacks the Chaos Engine (DEF 1), hitting with 20.  The Chaos Engine gets a Damage save (DC 24) and fails with 19.  The Chaos Engine loses another point of Hardness (now 7).}


*Next Up, Rounds 10-12 of Cyber-Knight, the Duchess, Fang, and the Atlantean Soldiers vs. Acrobat Ace, Electrostatic, Puncture Proof, and the Scoundrel!*


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2003)

I am hooked to every panel


----------



## Insight (May 9, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*-Cyber-Knight, the Duchess, Fang, and the Atlantean Soldiers vs. Acrobat Ace, Electrostatic, Puncture Proof, and the Scoundrel-*

***** Round Ten *****

Seeing that Puncture Proof still hadn't gotten up from the blow Cyber-Knight delivered, Acrobat Ace yelled, "I have had enough of this!"

Dodging Cyber-Knight, the hero spun and released more razor-rings, assailing the knight, the vampiress, and the bestial Fang in one move.

All were quite close to the spinning hero, and had much less time to react to Acrobat Ace's tactic.  Despite their best efforts to get out of the way, the villains were all hit multiple times with Ace's razor-rings.  Fang bore the worst of it, getting hit in the shoulder, neck, and head, and dropped to the ground instantly.  Cyber-Knight and the Duchess, more resilient than the bestial villain, took hits as well, but survived.

{Acrobat Ace uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He uses Blade Storm again.  This time, Cyber-Knight, the Duchess, and Fang are all within the affected area.  Each gets a Reflex save (DC 19) to halve the effect.  Cyber-Knight fails with a natural 1, the Duchess fails with 13, and Fang succeeds with 19.  Cyber-Knight and the Duchess each get Damage saves (DC 17), and both fail with 15 and 13 respectively, and both take Lethal Hits.  Fang gets a Damage save (DC 24) and fails with 8.  He is Disabled and takes a Lethal Hit.}

_Wow,_ Electrostatic observed,_ Acrobat Ace sure seems mad now.  I need to keep myself on his good side!_

The electric hero blasted at the Duchess, but she easily sidestepped the errant lightning bolt.  The villainess had a certain fear in her actions now, dispelling the bravado that normally colored her personality.  She was obviously scared.

{Electrostatic uses a Half Action to move 30' and get into flanking position on the Duchess.  He then fires his Energy Blast at the Duchess (DEF 18), but misses with a natural 1.}

"Yeah," the Scoundrel added.  "I've had enough of this too."  He fired off two shots at the jumpy vampire.  The Duchess dodged one shot, but the other Hellfire Pistol hit its mark, blasting the Duchess in the chest.  The villain dropped to one knee.

The Scoundrel felt a familiar presence in his mind.  _Scoundrel,_ Harpy sent.  _How are things progressing on your end?_

_OK, I guess,_ the Scoundrel replied.  He didn't particularly care for telepathic communication, but since they didn't have radio communication at this point...

_MorningStar is down, but the rest of us are still fighting.  Did you run into any of Trickster's goons?_

_Yes,_ the Scoundrel responded.  _But we also have some new friends.  We picked up two allies who were in Pandemonium - Acrobat Ace and his friend Puncture Proof.  Apparently, they were once enemies of Trickster as well._

_We have a new ally as well,_ Harpy said.  _Mana, the sorceress.  She switched sides._

_Hmm..._ the Scoundrel wondered.  _Will wonders never cease?_

The communication ended, leaving the Scoundrel wondering what to do next.

{The Scoundrel takes a 5' step back and then shoots the Duchess (DEF 18) twice, hitting with 25 and missing with 17.  The Duchess gets a Damage save (DC 16) and fails with 8.  She takes a Lethal Hit and is Stunned.}

"You fools think you've won," the Duchess remarked.  "Mortals are so short-sighted.  Trickster has completed the Chaos Machine and in staying here and doing battle with us, you have sealed your own doom."  

With that, the villainess turned into mist and sank into the ground.

{The Duchess spends a Villain Point to ignore her Stunned result.  She turns Incorporeal and sinks 30' into the ground.}

{Fang, due to his Regeneration, gets a CON check (DC 20) to see if he can recover immediately from his Disabled condition.  He fails with 15, so Fang won't be taking any more actions in this combat.}

"Have at you, varlet," Cyber-Knight said as he charged forward and took a swipe at Electrostatic with his sword.  The electric hero, wary of the knight and his deadly weapon, somersaulted around and then behind Cyber-Knight to avoid the attack.

{Cyber-Knight charges 15' at Electrostatic (DEF 30) and misses with 23.  Using Move-By Attack, Cyber-Knight travels another 15'.}

***** Round Eleven *****

_Is she right?_ Acrobat Ace pondered.  _Have we spent too much time here?  Maybe we should have been looking for that Chaos Machine._

The hero flung a razor-ring at Cyber-Knight.  "C'mon, knight.  You're through.  All alone and nearly done for.  Why don't you just give up already?"

The armored villain turned as the razor-ring tinked off his metal plating.  "It is thou who art nearly finished!  I shall slay thee as I did thine dark-skinned accomplice!"

_What?_ Ace thought.  _That can't be!  Luther's not dead... is he?_

Acrobat Ace broke from the battle and ran to Puncture Proof's side, hoping that Cyber-Knight was bluffing.

{Acrobat Ace uses a Free Action for Leadership.  He throws a Razor-Ring at Cyber-Knight (DEF 14) and hits with 31.  Cyber-Knight gets a Damage save (DC 18) and succeeds with 29.  Acrobat Ace attempt to Taunt Cyber-Knight.  It will be opposed Taunt checks.  Acrobat Ace gets 9 on his check, and Cyber-Knight counters with 30.  Acrobat Ace is instead Taunted, and must flee next round.}

Seeing that Cyber-Knight was distracted for the moment, Electrostatic took the opportunity to blast him with a lightning bolt.  The villain was hit right in the back of his helmet, nearly knocking it off.

"Dastardly peasant!" Cyber-Knight replied, turning his attention now to Electrostatic and the Scoundrel.

{Electrostatic assigns +2 to his DEF against Cyber-Knight (Dodge feat).  He shoots his Energy Blast at Cyber-Knight (DEF 14) and hits with a natural 20 for a crit.  Cyber-Knight gets a Damage save (DC 21), and succeeds with 31.  As his other Half Action, Electrostatic moves 40' to get behind Cyber-Knight.}

With a steel resolve, the Scoundrel fired off twice at Cyber-Knight, hitting the armored villain.  He noticed that Cyber-Knight was starting to wear down, and could see a trickle of blood coming from a join in his armor.

"Keep pouring it on," the Scoundrel suggested to Electrostatic.  "We've got him now!"

"Where did Acrobat Ace go?" Electrostatic asked.

"I don't know," the Scoundrel replied.  "I guess we're on our own now."

{The Scoundrel assigns a +2 to his DEF against Cyber-Knight (Dodge feat).  He takes two shots at Cyber-Knight (DEF 14) and hits twice with 22 and 18.  Cyber-Knight gets two Damage saves (DC 16), succeeding once with 29, and failing once with 11.  Cyber-Knight takes a Lethal Hit.}

_I must get to the Chaos Engine,_ the Duchess realized.  _Trickster will need help to defend it once he has activated the device.  These heroes will still try to destroy it.  We cannot let that happen!_

{The Duchess sprints 60', still underground and Incorporeal.}

"Thou art on thine own, 'tis true!" Cyber-Knight shouted as he charged forward, recklessly lunging with his Vibrosword.  The Scoundrel retreated and flipped backwards to avoid the attack.

"Stayest still, so that I might slay thee!" Cyber-Knight commanded.

"Yeah," the Scoundrel replied.  "What are the chances of that?"

{Cyber-Knight rams 30' at the Scoundrel (DEF 30), but misses with 21.}

A thunderous boom could be heard, and it shook everyone's senses.  They looked towards the mountain, obviously the source of the strange noise, and saw a large, glowing object atop the mountain.

"The Chaos Engine," Acrobat Ace said, looking up from the injured Puncture Proof.  "Trickster must have activated it."

***** Round Twelve *****

Acrobat Ace stood up and looked at his comrades, who were still dealing with Cyber-Knight.  "We've got to get over there -- now!"

"There you are," Electrostatic said.

"Look, I'm probably the fastest one here.  I've got to get over to the machine and see what I can do to destroy it before anything bad happens," Acrobat Ace said and disappeared, running toward the mountain with lightning speed.

{Acrobat Ace arrives at the mountain at the end of this round, sprinting 1800'.}

"He's right," Electrostatic said.  "Play time is over, Cyber-Knight.  I've got to go.  C'mon, Scoundrel."  The electric hero, not quite as fast as Acrobat Ace, took off for the mountain as well.

{Electrostatic sprints 640' toward the mountain.  He is 1160' away.}

"No time like the present," the Scoundrel said and took off toward the mountain.

{The Scoundrel sprints 1440' toward the mountain.  He is 360' away.}

Coming out of the ground, the Duchess noticed that she was safely alone.  She saw the Chaos Engine aglow.  _Yes, it has begun!_  Shapeshifting into a bat, the Duchess flew toward the mountain.

{The Duchess rises 15' to the surface as a Half Action.  She turns off her Incorporeal power as a Free Action, then Shapeshifts into a bat as a Free Action.  Finally, she flies 25' toward the mountain as a Half Action.  She is 1715' away.}

"Cowards!  Come back here!" Cyber-Knight called out to no one.  He made his way to his mechanical steed.  "Cyber-Knight shalt not be left alone!"  He climbed onto the steed and activated it.

He would never make it to the mountain in time.

{Cyber-Knight moves 25' to his Cyber-Steed as a Half Action.  As his other Half Action, he powers it up (back to full movement).}

*Next Up, Rounds 10-12 of Bombardier, Mana, Surge, and Atlantean Soldiers vs. Harpy, Iron Dragon, MorningStar, and Pathfinder!*


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2003)

sweetness... the Climax is coming!


----------



## Insight (May 9, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*-Bombardier, Mana, Surge, and Atlantean Soldiers vs. Harpy, Iron Dragon, MorningStar, and Pathfinder-*

***** Round Ten *****

"I don't care whose side you're on, Mana!" Surge yelled as he spun in place, sending bolts of lightning flying everywhere.  Iron Dragon and Mana dodged aside, but could not avoid the electricity.  Both fell, but were none the worse for the attack.

{Surge uses Multi-Lightning, affecting Iron Dragon and Mana.  Iron Dragon and Mana get Reflex saves (DC 18) to halve the effect, but Iron Dragon fails with 15 and Mana fails with 10.  Iron Dragon gets a Damage save (DC 17) and succeeds with 20.  Since Mana's Force Field (+10) is greater than Surge's Energy Blast (+8), she ignores the attack.}

Getting up, Iron Dragon was seething.  He looked at the badly injured MorningStar, and considered his next action.  Apparently, Mana was now on the United Heroes' side.  Perhaps she could do something for MorningStar.  Surge would need to be dealt with.

Iron Dragon charged forward, jumping and slugged Surge.  The speedy villain dodged the blow and laughed.

"You'll never stop me, slowpoke!"

{Iron Dragon makes a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike power, and succeeds with 24.  He uses Power Attack for a +5/-5 mod to damage/attack bonus.  Iron Dragon punches Surge (DEF 23), but misses with 14.}

_I need to find out what's happening with the others,_ Harpy thought.  She concentrated and contacted the Scoundrel using telepathy.  Things seemed to be going well over there, and they had managed to find a few more allies.  That was a good thing.  The heroes needed all the help they could get.

"Keep after Surge," Harpy suggested, as she moved next to the sorceress.  "You're still with us, right?"

"I have had enough of Trickster and his games," Mana replied.  "The Chaos Engine is a terror that should not be unleashed on the world."

{Harpy uses a Free Action on Leadership.  She uses a Half Action to contact the Scoundrel via Telepathy.  She uses her other Half Action to move 30' closer to Mana.}

Pathfinder drew closer to Surge and fired his SuperX Crossbow at the spinning villain, but the bolt just missed.  _He is an elusive target, that's for certain!_

{Pathfinder uses a Half Action to move 25' closer to Surge, and then fires his crossbow at the villain (DEF 23), but misses with 14.}

{MorningStar takes no action.}

"Shades of evil, your turn here is done!" Mana announced, incanting words of power in an attempt to freeze Surge in place.  The wily villain saw the purple ray fire at him from Mana's hand, and rolled aside to avoid it.

"Not done yet, traitor!" Surge replied.

{Mana uses Paralysis on Surge (DEF 23), but misses with 19.  She uses a Free Action to activate her Force Field.}

_They have forgotten about me,_ Bombardier realized.  _Focusing all their attention on Surge... They must not realize who is the greater threat!_

The armored villain drew closer to the group and produced a Nega-Bomb from the pouch at his side.  He lobbed the grenade at the group of heroes surrounding Surge, ignoring the fact that Surge was in the middle of the blast area.

The bomb went off, the explosion sending radiation all over the area.  They all saw it coming, and tried to jump out of the way.  Pathfinder, who was the furthest from the blast area, managed to escape harm.  Among those in the blast area, Harpy was the only one truly injured, as the rest had some sort of protection to protect each one.

{Bombardier uses a Half Action to draw a Nega-Bomb.  He throws it near the group of heroes, and it affects Iron Dragon, Surge, Mana, Pathfinder, and Harpy.  All get Reflex saves (DC 18) to halve the effect.  Of these, only Pathfinder succeeds.  Surge gets a Damage save (DC 19) and fails with 6.  He spends a Villain Point to re-roll and this time gets 22.  Iron Dragon gets a Damage save (DC 17) and succeeds with 18.  Harpy gets a Damage save (DC 23) but she fails with 20 and takes a Stun Hit.  Since Pathfinder's Protection of +5 is greater than the halved damage bonus of +4, Pathfinder can ignore the attack.}

***** Round Eleven *****

"Ah, Bombardier, mind those grenades, OK?" Surge asked.  "Watch where you're throwing those things!"

He spun in place again, emitting several bolts of lightning in random directions.  Iron Dragon, Pathfinder, and Mana were the closest, and took the brunt of the attack.  The Asian hero took the most lightning strikes, and it showed as he fell to the ground, his chest area smoking.  Pathfinder and Mana managed to avoid harm with their protections.

{Surge takes a 5' step and again activates Multi-Lightning.  In the affected area are Iron Dragon, Mana, and Pathfinder.  All get Reflex saves (DC 18) to halve the effect, but all fail.  Iron Dragon gets a Damage save (DC 17) but fails with 16 and takes a Lethal Hit.  Mana gets a Damage save (DC 15) and succeeds with 16.  Pathfinder gets a Damage save (DC 17) and succeeds with 21.}

Iron Dragon popped up as if nothing had happened and raged forward at Surge, performing a flying jump kick in an attempt to take Surge out of the battle.  Surge, no stranger to hand-to-hand combat, stepped aside with inhuman speed, and avoided the attack.

{Iron Dragon makes a Concentration check (DC 20) to activate his Strike power, and succeeds with 24.  He uses Power Attack for a +3/-3 mod to damage/attack bonus.  Iron Dragon strikes Surge (DEF 23) but misses with 22.}

"I'll take care of Bombardier," Harpy said.  "The rest of you, focus on Surge."

She concentrated on the armored grenadier, and assaulted his mind with psionic energy.  The villain was prepared, however, and resisted the attack.

"You'll take care of nothing, girl!" Bombardier replied.

{Harpy uses a Free Action on Leadership.  She uses Mental Blast on Bombardier (adj. DEF 16), hitting with 21.  Bombardier gets a modified Damage save (DC 15) and succeeds with 18 for no effect.}

Pathfinder took another shot at Surge, but the villain's dodge against Iron Dragon threw off his aim, and the crossbow bolt missed its target.

{Pathfinder fires his crossbow at Surge (DEF 23), but misses with 18.}

{MorningStar takes no action.}

_He just won't stay still,_ Mana thought of Surge.  She chanted more words of magical power, and another purple ray shot forth from her outstretched hand, but the agile Surge again dodged the attack.

{Mana uses Paralysis on Surge (DEF 23), but misses her attack roll with 15.  She uses a Free Action to activate her Force Field.}

"You'll never stop me!" Bombardier called out, defying the heroes.  "I don't need anyone's help.  I can defeat you all by myself!"

He produced another Nega-Bomb and tossed it into the crowd surrounding Surge, including the electrical villain in the blast.  As before, the targets saw the grenade coming, but could do little to avoid its effects.  The two females, Mana and Harpy, were the only ones harmed in the blast this time.

_I'm really getting sick of that Bombardier!_ Harpy thought.

{Bombardier uses a Half Action to draw a Nega-Bomb, and then tosses it into the crowd.  In the affected area are Iron Dragon, Surge, Mana, Harpy, and Pathfinder.  each gets a Reflex save (DC 18) to halve the effect.  Iron Dragon, Harpy, and Surge succeed, while Mana and Pathfinder fail.  Iron Dragon's Protection of +6 is greater than the halved damage bonus (+4), so he ignores the attack.  Surge gets a Damage save (DC 15) and succeeds with 21.  Harpy gets a Damage save (DC 19), but fails with 15, taking a Stun Hit.  Pathfinder gets a Damage save (DC 15) and succeeds with 18.  Mana gets a Damage save (DC 15) but fails with 14 and takes a Stun Hit.}

Just then, a thunderousboom came from atop the island's only mountain.  Everyone looked, and saw the Chaos Engine, in all its glory, energized and ready to cause worldwide disaster.

"What is that?" Iron Dragon asked, dumbfounded.

"It can only be the Chaos Engine," Pathfinder replied.  The Native American hero used his distance sight to get a good look at the structure.  "Seraphim is there, fighting off Lodestone and trying to destroy the device."

"We need to help him," Harpy said.  "But can we get there in time?"

"I believe we can," Mana replied.  "Come to me, my new friends.  I will spirit us all there in an instant."

***** Round Twelve *****

Surge felt Trickster in his mind, beckoning the villain to the Chaos Engine.  Without a second thought, Surge was gone, speeding to the mountaintop with superhuman speed.

{Surge is contacted telepathically by Trickster.  He uses Extra Effort to add the Power Stunt Super-Running and spends a Villain Point to ignore the fatigue.  Surge sprints to the top of the mountain.}

"All right, lady," Iron Dragon said, picking up the wounded MorningStar.  "I hope you're right."  He made his way over to Mana, who was preparing a new spell to teleport everyone to the Chaos Engine.

{Iron Dragon picks up MorningStar as a Half Action and then moves to Mana as a Half Action.}

"C'mon everyone," Harpy said.  "Let's go!"  She stood next to Mana and awaited the spell.

{Harpy uses a Free Action for Leadership.  She moves to Mana as a Half Action.}

Pathfinder, after watching the action at the Chaos Engine, made his way to the sorceress as well.  "We must hurry.  Time is short now."

{Pathfinder moves to Mana as a Half Action.}

{MorningStar takes no action.}

Mana cast the spell to transport everyone instantly to the top of the mountain where the Chaos Engine stood.

{Mana uses a Free Action to touch those around her.  She uses Extended Teleport to get everyone to the base of the mountain.}

Bombardier was now alone.  He could see helicopters on the horizon, doubtlessly DEMA coming to capture any supervillains they might find here.  If the Chaos Engine worked properly, the helicopters would be destroyed en route, but that was in question now.

The villain sped to the United Heroes' hydrofoil and started up the engines.  _I've got to get out of here,_ Bombardier realized.

{Bombardier sprints to the hydrofoil.}

Note: From now on, the combat will take place as one scene, since everyone is basically in the same area.

*Next Up, the Conclusion of the Battle of the Chaos Engine!*


----------



## Insight (May 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *sweetness... the Climax is coming! *




Um, I'm not going to comment on how that could be interpreted!


----------



## Black_Swan (May 9, 2003)

*These Villains Are the Best!*

I know this probably isn't what you're looking for but I love the fact that your villains get away.  I've been cheering for Bombadier the entire time.  

I love his style!  

Granted I don't want the heroes to lose...but man o' man your villains are just the coolest.

I can't wait for the next post!


----------



## Insight (May 9, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*-The Conclusion-*

***** Round Thirteen *****

{Barracuda, Surge, Torpedo, Mana, Harpy, Pathfinder, Iron Dragon, and Acrobat Ace arrive and get to roll initiative.  Barracuda gets 13, Surge gets 23, Torpedo gets 10, Mana gets 13, Harpy gets 18, Pathfinder gets 7, Iron Dragon gets 19, and Acrobat Ace gets 28.  They are assimilated into the current initiative order.}

"Yeah, we're here," Acrobat Ace said as he arrived at the Chaos Engine.  "Uh, where are the bad guys?"

He spotted Seraphim and Lodestone tussling atop the Chaos Engine structure, and then spotted Surge arriving to help out the villains' side.  _Oh, no you don't!_ Acrobat Ace thought and cruised up the mountain, chasing Surge.

{Acrobat Ace gets a Spot check (DC 20) to notice that the Chaos Engine is unstable, but fails with 11.  He assigns +1 to his DEF against all foes (Dodge feat).  He double-moves 100' up the mountain.}

Arriving at the top of the mountain and base of the Chaos Engine, Surge shouted, "Die, heroes!" and blasted Seraphim with a bolt of lightning.  It hit the angelic hero, but Seraphim's protections seemed to make the lightning bolt ineffective.

{Surge assigns +1 to Defense (Dodge).  He gets a Spot check (DC 20) to notice that the Chaos Engine is unstable, but fails with 9.  Surge uses Free Actions to activate both his Force Field and Energy Field.  Using the non-area version of his EB, Surge blasts Seraphim (DEF 22) and hits with 24.  Seraphim's Force Field (10) is greater than Surge's EB (8), so nothing happens.}

_Hmm... _ Trickster observed.  _If I didn't know any better, I'd say that the Chaos Engine looks to be in bad shape!  Perhaps a tactical retreat is in order._

The illusionist, unseen by the arriving heroes, sped away quickly.  On his way to the shore, where he might have doubled back to the castle, Trickster spotted DEMA helicopters arriving.

_How can this be?_ he wondered.  _One of those blasted heroes must have told them about my island!_

He hid in some bushes, well out of sight, given the dark conditions.  _I'll have to think of another way to escape.  Perhaps..._

{Trickster gets a Spot check (DC 20) to notice that the Chaos Engine is unstable, and succeeds with 28.  He double-moves out of the area.}

"We must destroy this device," Iron Dragon warned.  "The villains will face justice momentarily.  DEMA agents are landing on the island."  

The Asian hero focused on his Tamishiwara technique, and struck the Chaos Engine, smashing a huge hole in one of the fuel tanks.  Raw uranium spilled onto Iron Dragon, but he resisted any damage - for now.

{Iron Dragon uses his Corrosion power on the Chaos Engine.  He gets a Spot check (DC 20) to notice that the Chaos Engine is unstable, but fails with 15.  Iron Dragon attacks the structure (DEF 1), hitting with 20.  The Chaos Engine gets a Damage save (DC 25), and fails with 13.  It loses a point of Hardness to 6.}

"Iron Dragon's right," Harpy added.  "Focus everything on the Chaos Engine!  I'll try to do something about these bad guys!"

She concentrated on Lodestone, high above the others, doing battle with Seraphim.  Assaulting the rocky villain with mental energy, Harpy tried to bring him down, but failed.

_C'mon, Seraphim,_ Harpy thought.  _Leave him alone and go for the Chaos Engine!_

{Harpy uses a Free Action for Leadership.  She gets a Spot check (DC 20) to notice that the Chaos Engine is unstable, but fails with 11.  Harpy uses Mental Blast on Lodestone (adj. DEF 16), but misses with 15.  She moves away from the Chaos Engine 30' as a Half Action.}

Mana noticed that something was not quite right with the device in front of her.  _Iron Dragon's attack must have damaged the Chaos Engine.  Perhaps we can finish it off right now._

She chanted a few magic words and a blast of eldritch energy pummeled the spot just above where Iron Dragon had punched a hole in a fuel tank.

{Mana gets a Spot check (DC 20) to notice that the Chaos Engine is unstable, and succeeds with 21.  She uses her Energy Blast on the Chaos Engine.}

"I'm not done with you yet," Barracuda declared, rushed to his nemesis, Torpedo, with claws flying.  He bit down on the Atlantean hero's neck, drawing more blood.

{Barracuda charges 30' at Torpedo (DEF 21) and hits with 27.  Torpedo gets a Damage save (DC 26) and succeeds with 26.}

Torpedo, running strictly on adrenaline now, slugged Barracuda in the midsection, knocking the wind out of the villain, and continued up the mountain towards the Chaos Engine.

{Torpedo attacks Barracuda (DEF 13) and hits with 13.  Barracuda gets a Damage save (DC 18) and fails with 15.  Barracuda takes a Stun Hit.  As his other half action, Torpedo moves another 30' up the mountain.}

Lodestone concentrated his efforts on the Chaos Engine.  What was readily apparent to the eye was that the device was in bad shape from a structural standpoint.  The scientist in Lodestone made him wonder whether or not the Chaos Engine would still function, and what it might do when it did function.

_One of the fuel cells has been punctured,_ Lodestone realized.  _There is a distinct possibility that the Engine could explode.  I can stop it for now, but I will need some help._

Lodestone concentrated his magnetic powers on a damaged section and repaired it.  He then turned toward Seraphim and gave the angel a magnetic blast which turned out to be ineffective.

{Lodestone makes a Science check (DC 20) to see what's wrong with the Chaos Engine, and succeeds with 21.  He realizes it might explode, so he makes a Repair check (DC 25) to fix it, but fails with 17.  Lodestone blasts Seraphim (DEF 22) and hits with 22.  Seraphim gets a Damage save (DC 15) and succeeds with 21.}

"It seems that some of my allies are here," Seraphim announced to Lodestone.  "You should give up now."

"Never," Lodestone retorted.  "I can hold this together myself, certainly long enough for Trickster to distract your friends and keep them busy."

Seraphim laughed.  "That's where you're wrong!  Where is your leader, anyway?"

Lodestone did not see Trickster anywhere.  Did he flee?  He did see Surge, however, at the base of the Chaos Engine.

"Surge," Lodestone called out.  "Use your electrical powers to help me stabilize this thing!"

While Lodestone was momentarily distracted, Seraphim again plunged the Sword of Truth into the Chaos Engine.

"No!" Lodestone called out.  "Stop it, you'll --"

Just then, a 'minor' explosion shot out from atop the Chaos Engine.  The blast sent debris flying everywhere, and clipped a DEMA helicopter traveling too close to the action, causing the craft to crash into the ocean.

{Seraphim gets a Spot check (DC 20) to realize the Chaos Engine is unstable, but fails with 19.  He attacks the Chaos Engine (DEF 1), hitting with 22.  The Chaos Engine gets a Damage save (DC 24), but fails with 21.  Its Hardness drops one more point to 5.}

"The Chaos Engine is in bad shape, my friends," Pathfinder observed.  "We must escape before it explodes!"  The Native American hero fled the scene, hoping to find cover that might protect him from harm, not knowing of course what the Chaos Engine might do.

{Pathfinder gets a Spot check (DC 20) to notice that the Chaos Engine is getting ready to explode, and succeeds with 34.  He double-moves down the mountain, traveling 60' away from the Chaos Engine.}

***** Round Fourteen *****

{The Scoundrel arrives and gets to roll initiative.  He gets 24, so he goes before Surge and after Acrobat Ace.}

"He's right," Acrobat Ace said.  "I don't like the looks of this thing.  I'd advise everyone to get the heck away from it."  With that, Acrobat Ace took off like a shot.  Speeding down the mountain, he didn't even stop to notice that the Scoundrel had arrived.  Ace continued past him to a grove of trees, from where he could still see the Chaos Engine.

{Acrobat Ace gets another Spot check (DC 20) to notice that the Chaos Engine is unstable, and succeeds with 21.  He uses a Free Action for Leadership to warn others to get away.  Acrobat Ace sprints 1000' away from the mountain.}

"Hey, guys," the Scoundrel said as he arrived at the scene.  He saw DEMA helicopters cruising the island with spotlights.  "Looks like I missed all the fun."

He saw Pathfinder running down the side of the mountain.  "Hey, feathers!  What's going on?"

Pathfinder stopped momentarily.  "The Chaos Engine is about to explode, I believe."

Then, the pair saw a DEMA helicopter crash nearby.  

"We'd better see if there are any survivors," Pathfinder suggested.

The Scoundrel sped into the shallow water where the copter crashed, and Pathfinder would not be far behind.

{The Scoundrel sprints 300' away to the crash site.}

Using his electrical powers, Surge powers up some systems belonging to the Chaos Engine.  "Do you really think this will help?" he asked Lodestone.

"Yes," Lodestone replied.  "Keep at it."

Then, Surge noticed Harpy, the heroes' leader, creeping too close to him.  He turned and fired a bolt of lightning her direction, but the agile Harpy dodged the attack.

"Keep back, lady!" he said.

{Surge gets a Spot check (DC 20) to notice that the Chaos Engine is unstable, but fails with 4.  He tries to 'aid another' on the Repair check (DC 10) and succeeds with 20, so Lodestone will get a +2 bonus to his check.  Surge fires his Energy Blast at Harpy (DEF 19), but misses with 18.}

_I'm not certain that I shouldn't stay here and aid Seraphim in destroying this device,_ Iron Dragon considered.

He looked up at the winged hero.  "We can destroy the Chaos Engine if we work together!"

Seraphim, seeing that the Chaos Engine was indeed in seriously bad shape, replied, "No, you should try to escape with the others!  I can handle this!"

Confused, but certainly unwilling to go against his leader, Iron Dragon fled for cover.  _Seraphim deserves our respect, that's for sure!  I don't know that I would want to take on that responsibility on my own._

{Iron Dragon double-moves 60' down the mountain as his action.}

_I can't let you do this alone,_ Harpy sent telepathically to the angel.

_I am not alone,_ Seraphim replied.  _I have faith on my side.  I will destroy this terrible device.  There can be no other outcome!_

_I know you believe that,_ Harpy responded.  _But I have a hard time leaving you here.  That thing could explode at any moment._

_It's a chance I'm willing to take for the good of all,_ Seraphim thought.  _You must understand this, I am empowered by Heaven's grace.  I have nothing to fear, if I am acting for a just cause._

Feeling Seraphim's resolve, Harpy could not help but be emboldened and she fled for the nearest cover, hoping that it wasn't too late.

{Harpy communicates telepathically with Seraphim.  She uses her other Half Action to move 30' away from the Chaos Engine, behind some trees.}

_I am unsure what the rest will do,_ Mana thought.  _But I must consider my own safety first._  She incanted words of power and disappeared from the Chaos Engine, appearing at the base of the mountain.

_Spirits be with you, Seraphim!_

{Mana teleports 160' away from the Chaos Engine as her action, ending up just at the base of the mountain.}

"Everyone's running away from the device!" Barracuda astutely observed.  "I ain't no fool!" Launching himself off the side of the mountain, Barracuda enabled his cybernetic glider wings and sailed towards safety.

{Barracuda jumps off the mountain, using his Flight/Gliding to get him safely to the ground.}

Torpedo also observed that everyone seemed to be fleeing the impending explosion.  He looked for cover and found Pathfinder running towards the ocean.  That seemed to make sense to the Atlantean, so he too decided to run for the water.

{Torpedo double-moves 60' down the side of the mountain.}

_I can hold it together!_ Lodestone thought, steeling himself in his resolution.  He flew back from the device and concentrated his magnetic powers on holding everything together.  Despite his best efforts, small explosions within the structure started turning into larger ones on the edges of the Chaos Engine.

"Seraphim," Lodestone called out.  "You are doomed.  You cannot possibly stop us now.  We are past the point of no return!"

{As a Half Action, Lodestone flies 50' away from the Chaos Engine.  He attempts a Repair check (DC 20), but fails with 14.}

The angel unaware that the device was about to explode ignored Lodestone and continued to whack at the machine.  Out of the corner of his eye, Seraphim saw that Lodestone was still holding the Chaos Engine together, but just barely.  While he did not share Lodestone's scientific background, Seraphim could now see that the Chaos Engine was holding on by a thread.

He looked toward the sky, and clouds parted in the space right above the Chaos Engine, showering Seraphim and the top of the Chaos Engine in divine light.  The angel felt more empowered than ever and held aloft his Sword of Truth.

"Justice be done this night!" Seraphim called out, striking the Chaos Engine with a mighty blow.

{Seraphim gets a Spot check (DC 20) to notice that the Chaos Engine is unstable, and succeeds with 21.  Seraphim uses Extra Effort to add +2 to his STR bonus for this round, and then attacks the Chaos Engine (DEF 1), hitting with 31.  The Chaos Engine gets a Damage save (DC 24) and fails with 10.  It's going to explode!}

Pathfinder continued moving toward the site of the DEMA helicopter crash.  As he arrived, he turned toward the mountain.

"Something bad is about to happen," Pathfinder said ominously.

{Pathfinder sprints to the helicopter crash site as his action.}

***** Round Fifteen *****

{Electrostatic arrives, but not in time to do anything about the explosion.  He is at the base of the mountain (150' away) at the time of the explosion.}

Electrostatic stood, dumbfounded, at the base of the mountain, observing the scene before him.  "Um, I think I might be a little late..."

_Note: I'm using the Massive Damage option for the explosion of the Chaos Engine since it's a huge explosion and a plot device -- editor_

The detonation of the Chaos Engine came at 7:31 PM Pacific Time.  

An explosion covering the entire island and some 8 miles of ocean rocked everything and everyone in the vicinity.  In the air, several DEMA helicopters experienced a turbulence unlike any they had seen before, but the pilots were able to land their crafts for the most part with no significant injuries.

At ground zero, things were a lot different.  Surge and Lodestone, being very close to the blast, had little chance to avoid injury.  There was no cover, and they were hit directly with debris and concussive force.  Both villains were badly injured and knocked out cold.

Just down the mountain, Electrostatic, Mana, and Torpedo were far enough away from the blast to react in time to save themselves serious injury.  Of these, only Torpedo was hurt, as Electrostatic and Mana both had their various protections engaged.  Torpedo, relying only on his own toughness, proved not quite tough enough, but survived.

The rest watched the blast and, while impressed with the sheer power of the explosion, were none the worse for it.  Debris scattered all over the island and into the ocean, pelting everyone within the affected area with something or other.

{The Chaos Engine explodes.  It inflicts Lethal Damage, with an area effect.  Within 20', the Damage save DC is 45.  After 20', the Damage save DC drops by 1 for every 5' of area.  Everyone gets Reflex saves against the effect.  Seraphim and Surge are closest, and are the only ones within 20' of the blast.  Both get Reflex saves (DC 40) to halve the Damage bonus.  Seraphim gets 21 and Surge gets 20 -- both fail.  Now, each character gets a Damage save against the effect.  Surge gets a Damage save (DC 41) and fails with 22.  He is now Disabled.  Lodestone gets a Damage save (DC 45) and fails with 26.  He is Disabled.  Seraphim gets a Damage save (DC 35) and fails with 13.  He spends a Hero Point to re-roll, and this time gets 16.  He is now Dying.  Harpy, being 30' away but behind cover, gets  Reflex save (DC 38) to halve the effect, and succeeds with a natural 20!  She now gets a Damage save (DC 29) and fails with 19.  She is Stunned and takes a Lethal Hit.  Electrostatic also gets a Reflex save (DC 14) to halve the effect, and succeeds with 25.  His Protection of +8 soaks the resultant Damage bonus of +2, so he doesn't need to make a Damage save.  Mana, standing right near Electrostatic, is in the same boat.  She gets a Reflex save (DC 14) to halve the effect, and succeeds with 18.  Her Force Field soaks the resulting damage bonus.  Torpedo, who also made it to the base of the mountain at the time of the explosion, gets a Reflex save (DC 14) to halve the effect, but fails with 11.  He gets a Damage save (DC 19), and he fails with 16, so Torpedo takes a Lethal Hit.  Pathfinder, the Scoundrel, and Acrobat Ace, being more than 300' away at the time of the explosion, are unaffected by the blast.}

But what of Seraphim, the hero who dealt the final blow to the Chaos Engine?

Following the explosion, as the debris settled and DEMA crews started searching the island for survivors, Mana teleported Torpedo and Electrostatic to the top of the mountain, at ground zero.

"Where is Seraphim?" Electrostatic demanded of an unconscious Lodestone, kicking the downed villain.

"I don't see him anywhere," Mana said.

"Perhaps he escaped before --" Torpedo said, halted in mid-sentence by a discovery.  "Here he is..."

Torpedo pushed aside girders and rock, revealing a white-feathered wing.  "Here, help me!"

Electrostatic rushed over, and shoved what he could aside.  "Listen, uh, I'm not the strongest guy on the team, ya know..."

_What's going on up there?_ Harpy demanded via telepathy, communicating with Electrostatic.

_We found Seraphim,_ Electrostatic replied.  _Are you OK?  I was worried..._

_Never mind me,_ Harpy answered.  _How's Seraphim?_

_Hard to say,_ Electrostatic replied.

"Allow me," Mana said, and incanted a few words of power, causing the remaining debris atop Seraphim to rise into the air.  "Pull him free."

Torpedo and Electrostatic retrieved Seraphim, but seemed unconscious at best.

Mana tossed the debris aside.  "How is he?"

Neither Torpedo nor Electrostatic responded.  They just carried him down the mountain, where they were met by Harpy, Iron Dragon, Pathfinder, the Scoundrel, and the rest of the United Heroes.

"Seraphim!" Harpy called out as she rushed to see the listless winged hero.  She placed a hand on his forehead and concentrated, seeking any sign of life.  A tear trickled down one cheek as Tabitha Harper sank in place.

"No, no..." she sobbed.  They all knew what had happened.

The rest of the heroes stood and watched, knowing that victory always has a price...

***********************************************
*Watch for the Prologue, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Insight (May 9, 2003)

*Just a Quick Note*

When this is all done - hopefully by next week some time - I'm going to compile the whole thing into an MS Word document for easier consumption, especially when this thread makes its way to page 3, 4, and so on down the line.

OK back to the action.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2003)

They killed Seraphim... you bastards... but that was cool


----------



## Insight (May 11, 2003)

*Issue #10 - "Chaos" (Continued)*

*Prologue*

Seraphim held the Sword of Truth high, awaiting the final moment to strike the Chaos Engine, bringing the terrible device its final destruction.  He looked up and saw the sky above him part, and rays of sunlight bathed him and the top of the Chaos Engine where he stood.  It was a moment of divine providence, giving Seraphim the signal he needed.

_Is this too perfect?_ Seraphim wondered.  _Can all of my sins be undone with this one act?_

He looked around.  The world seemed frozen in the moment.  _I am a being of faith, but my faith wavers at times.  Am I alone in this among my brethren?  Perhaps that's why I was cast out._

"You are not alone," a calm voice said from behind the angelic hero.

Seraphim turned to see another of his kind, Thetis, floating just above the surface of the Chaos Engine.

"All beings of conscience have crises of faith," Thetis said.  "Angels are no different from anyone else in that regard."

"But I have done... terrible things in the name of Heaven," Seraphim replied.  "My divine powers... I don't know that I deserve them."

"What's done is done," Thetis said.  "You must not dwell on the past.  Mortals make mistakes all the time.  Should those who watch over them be any different?"

"But I should be better than that, Thetis," Seraphim countered.  He saw Lodestone and Surge using their powers to sustain the Chaos Engine, and the device would soon begin a chain of events that would shake the Earth.

"You have a decision to make, I see," Thetis said.  

"Odd," Seraphim replied.  "I don't see that I have any decision at all.  My resolve is true.  This terrible device will be destroyed by my hand this day!"

"In destroying this device, you will be sparing the lives of countless millions," Thetis said.  "And in doing so, you will also destroy your own mortal form."

Seraphim shot Thetis a look.  He had not considered his own safety, a quality prized among angels.  

"Yes, Seraphim," Thetis continued.  "You will be judged once again, as you were when your first life ended."

Seraphim looked upon his weapon.  "No doubt, I will be ascended," he said.

"For this act?" Thetis replied.  "Perhaps.  Is that the only reason you're doing it, now that you know you will be destroying in doing so?"

"You're testing me," Seraphim shot back.

"I'd watch that temper if I were you," Thetis answered.  "Besides, it is not me that is doing the testing."

The angelic hero looked down, observing the damaged Chaos Engine beneath his feet.  "You're right, of course.  If I do this only because I know I'll be saved, then perhaps I'm doing it for the wrong reason."

"It is a question of conscience," Thetis replied.  "You alone can make this decision.  Which route will you take?"

With that, Thetis disappeared.  Seraphim was alone in his thoughts.  In a few moments, time would spin on, and he would have only a second or two to make up his mind.

"For Heaven's glory, I strike at thee!" Seraphim said as he plunged the mighty Sword of Truth into the Chaos Engine for the last time.

In a split-second, Seraphim felt electricity from the broken Chaos Engine rush through his body.  He barely felt it, though, even as his mortal form died from the overload.  He saw a vast explosion, covering most of the island in debris, but Seraphim felt nothing.  In moments, he could see his mortal shell, ripped to pieces, laying beneath him.  The angel was floating, and ascending.

_Farewell, friends,_ he thought as he disappeared from existence.

*******************************************
The last of the DEMA helicopters landed, and troops began to file out in formation.  They would search the island for survivors, villains first, then seek out any wounded heroes.

Scientists in biohazard suits also came forth from the helicopters, equipped with various sensory equipment.

Col. Johannsen of DEMA Special Projects, a man in his late 40s with a background in civilian affairs, walked up to Harpy, who was just beginning to pull herself together.

"Tough night, huh?" he asked, chomping on a cigar.

"Yes," Harpy managed.  "It was... very tough indeed."

Johannsen looked around.  "Thanks for the heads-up on this," he said.  "There's no way we would've found this island without your help."

"Glad you're here," Electrostatic said.  "Please take all these crazies away."

"We will," Johannsen replied.

"These bad guys were a tricky bunch," Electrostatic boasted, "But we handled them."

"Not without some help," Acrobat Ace said, sneaking up on the group from behind.

"Acrobat Ace, as I live and breathe," Col. Johannsen said, surprised.  "How the hell are ya?"

"Not bad after 10 years in an alternate dimension, I'd say," Ace replied.

The two men had known each other long ago, and the reunion sparked talk of old war-stories and current events in the world.  Acrobat Ace had a lot of catching up to do, after all.

As Col. Johannsen and Acrobat Ace walked off, Electrostatic and Harpy were left alone.

"So many soldiers," Harpy said, watching the DEMA agents move about in their tight formations.  "I never imagined they'd bring so many."

"Well, it's a good thing they did," Electrostatic replied.  "Just think what might have happened if we hadn't brought back our two new friends."

"Yeah, speaking of them, that was one of them, that Acrobat Ace?" Harpy asked.

"Sure was," the electric hero responded.  "The other one, Puncture Proof, well, he had a little trouble with Cyber-Knight."

They watched as MorningStar and Puncture Proof, on stretchers, were loaded onto a medical helicopter.

"We had a little unexpected help too," Harpy said.  "You remember Mana, don't you?"

The sorceress was just passing by as she overheard her name spoken.  "You're not talking about me behind my back, are you?" she joked.

"Yeah, um, shouldn't you be over there with Cyber-Knight and Fang?" Electrostatic asked.  

The group looked over and saw the two villains being loaded onto a helicopter, stored in large tubes.  They were containment devices, designed by DEMA researchers to inhibit the use of super-powers.

Mana glanced at Harpy.  "She switched sides during the battle," Harpy replied.  "I'd like to think she's well on her way to reform."

"No offense, lady," Electrostatic said to Mana, "But I'll believe it when I see it."

Mana sighed.  "I guess I shouldn't be surprised at your attitude, Electrostatic," she said.  "In fact, I don't blame you at all.  I only turned when it looked like I might lose.  Though seeing my allies beat an injured and unconscious MorningStar certainly helped sway me."

Electrostatic charged with energy for a moment.  "Yeah, where are those guys anyway?"

"Surge is on a stretcher, along with Lodestone," Mana replied.  "They're on the helicopter with Fang and Cyber-Knight.  Safely tucked away, I hope."

"Bombardier was also involved with that brutal attack," Harpy said.  "DEMA says they haven't found any sign of him.  Coincidentally, our hydrofoil is gone..."

"Figures," Electrostatic replied.  "He'll get his... someday."

"Anyway, Mana," Harpy said.  "I hope you understand, but DEMA is ultimately responsible to determine your rehabilitation and what form that takes."

"I know," Mana replied.

"I hope they let you come with us, to tell you the truth," Harpy added.  "I just don't know right now.  Maybe you'd better go back with the bad guys, just to be on the safe side."

"If you think so," Mana said, and walked off.

"That was uncomfortable," Electrostatic remarked.

Iron Dragon and Pathfinder arrived, along with the Scoundrel.  

"Looks like the operation is just about complete," Iron Dragon remarked.  "I'd say it's time for us to hit the road."

"The hydrofoil's gone," Harpy said.  "We'll have to ask for a ride in one of the helicopters."

Pathfinder blanched.  "Is that absolutely necessary?" he asked.  The Native American hero, so brave in the face of many dangers, was afraid to fly.

"Unless you want to swim back with me," Torpedo remarked as he crept up to the growing crowd of victorious heroes.

"You're not coming back with us?" the Scoundrel asked.

"Afraid not," Torpedo replied.  "Besides, I'll make it back faster on my own."

Col. Johannsen and Acrobat Ace returned.  "All right, heroes," Johannsen said.  "I understand you've lost yer way home.  No problem.  Catch a ride on one of the choppers,  There's room."  With that, the colonel was gone, leaving the heroes to their own devices.

"I'll be happy to see civilization again," Acrobat Ace admitted.  "Where are you guys based anyway?"

"San Fran," Electrostatic replied.

"Excellent," Acrobat Ace said.  "Our old base was in San Diego.  I wonder if it's still there..."

*******************************************
The helicopters left, one by one, until only one remained.  The heroes made their way to the side door and into the enclosed passenger compartment.

Pathfinder had to be mentally soothed by Harpy in order to get him to willingly step onto the helicopter.  

Four soldiers waited for the heroes to be loaded onto the helicopter, then stowed a large coffin draped in an American flag in the cargo area.  Harpy saddened as she saw the coffin, realizing that Seraphim, her friend, confidante, and mentor, was within.

_Wherever you are,_ she thought, _My prayers go with you, Seraphim._

After everyone and everything was on board, the helicopter took flight, into the night sky.

Electrostatic, sitting next to Harpy, put an arm around the emotionally-wounded leader.  "We won," he said.  "Everything's going to be OK."

"I know," she sobbed.  "It's just... I wish there was something I could have done."

She looked over at the now unconscious Pathfinder and stifled a laugh at the acrophobic's expense.

"We didn't really win, you know," Harpy said.

"What do you mean?" Electrostatic replied, astonished.

"Sure, we blew up their machine, but at what cost?" Harpy answered.  "And we caught some of the villains, but some of the most important ones got away."

The Scoundrel, sitting on the other side of Harpy, decided to chime in.  "Look at the big picture, OK?  The Chaos Engine's gone, the villains are either captured or running for their lives, and most of us... survived."

"We'll have other chances to stop these guys," Electrostatic said.  "You know, the ones who got away."

"That we will," Harpy said.  "I'm going to make sure of it."

The helicopter flew into the direction of the moon, towards San Francisco Bay.  As the island dropped out of sight, the pilot smiled and tipped his fedora.  "Another time, perhaps," he said.  "Another place, another way..."

*The End* 


*Watch for the United Heroes Annual #1, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2003)

Yeah the Trickster got away... weehah... along with Bombadier, so that is the end... awesome... a wild ride of a comic!  I loved it man... encore!

I want a Scoundrel mini-series... and definitely Iron Dragon.... oh what is happening with he original united Heroes, the one still in the Dimension... will they ever return?


----------



## Insight (May 11, 2003)

Glad you liked it.  I had pictured Trickster's get-away for a while and thought it would be a nice touch  

Next up is the UH Annual, coming next week.  It will be part of this thread.

After that, I have the United Heroes Origins limited series planned.  Each issue will tell the story behind one of the members.  I haven't decided whether or not to include the 'old' heroes or Mana (or Seraphim for that matter).  If you have any thoughts on who should be included, by all means, make your voice heard.

As for Epsilon, Prodigy, Sam Wylde, and Wind Rider, they may yet make their way back to Earth.  Plans are still in the making...

After Origins, I may do a series based on one of the heroes, a series with the team, or some combination thereof.  The whole point is to make this kind of like a real comic book publisher, so I'd like to have multiple lines going at once.  Time and energy are going to be my only real inhibitors right now.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2003)

It was a fitting way to end, I saw it coming, but ti was still classic, the kind of villain, one could learn to like


----------



## Insight (May 12, 2003)

*United Heroes Annual #1 - "A Time For Change"*

Scene 1: "The Gathering"

*************************************

St. Mark's Cathedral has stood in San Francisco's financial district since before the 1906 earthquake and fire.  A place nearly as old as any other building in the Bay Area, it is a gathering place for some of the most prominent people and events in the city's history.  Some of these events have been joyous, such as the recent marriage of the Mayor's daughter to a professional baseball player.  Some of these events have been sorrowful, such as the event scheduled for today.

SFPD vans and barricades blocked entrance to the area surrounding the cathedral, while vehicles pulled up and dropped off luminaries, such as the Mayor, Police Chief, and even the Governor of California.

Finally, the last vehicle pulled up and stopped.  Out came Tabitha Harper, better known to the world as Harpy, leader of the United Heroes.  Next was Jeremy Rhodes, known as Electrostatic, followed by An Leung Lee, known as Iron Dragon.  Out of the other side came Markandorim, the Atlantean hero also known as Torpedo, followed by Sarah Wenders and Johnny Whitecrow, known respectively as MorningStar and Pathfinder.  Those who still had secret identities, or at least faces not known to the general public, such as MorningStar, Pathfinder, and Iron Dragon, wore their masks to conceal their identities.  Those who either didn't care (Electrostatic and Torpedo), or who already were publicly known (such as Harpy) were dressed conservatively and appropriately for a somber event such as this one.  Strangely absent was the Scoundrel, the amnesiac hero.

Millie Miller, a reporter with KNX-TV, was the first of the media to approach Harpy, the United Heroes' spokesperson and leader.  "Ms. Harper, do you have any comments on the sad chain of events that led up to the death of Seraphim?"

Harpy shot the reporter a grave look, but then softened, watching the rest of her allies file past her into the cathedral.  "I was planning on issuing an official statement after the funeral, if you don't mind."

Shouts of "Ms. Harper, Ms. Harper..." came from the throng of reporters as she passed them.  Just on the steps of the cathedral, a familiar voice shouted, "Where's the Scoundrel?"

Harpy turned and spotted Jim Kirkland, host of a very popular radio show, "Watching Supers", which dealt specifically with the cause of metahumans and dispelling stereotypes about superhuman beings.  

She decided it best to answer his question.  "Mr. Kirkland," she began, "As you know, we are a team, not just a collection of individuals.  While we would have preferred the Scoundrel to be here, he has decided to sit this event out.  I cannot elaborate any further on his decision."

Kirkland smiled, for he knew the real reason the Scoundrel was absent -- or seemed absent.  

The throng of reporters continued to hound Harpy as she went inside, but she didn't answer any more questions.

Beside St. Mark's, in an alley, a figure stood in the shadows, watching the unfolding events very carefully.  In a moment, he would make his presence felt in a most significant way!

*************************************

"So he's coming in a back way or something?" Electrostatic asked.

"The Scoundrel?" Harpy replied.  "Yes, he'll be here."

"You know he doesn't like publicity," Iron Dragon added.  "Can't say I blame him at all.  That's a circus out there!"

Archbishop Nathan Brookes, the highest-ranking Catholic figure in the area, was presiding over this funeral, and stood ready at the podium, going over his notes.  He did not seem the least impressed or affected by the presence of these superheroes.  Mayor Jane Anthony approached Harpy and the two spoke about recent events and the problems with Trickster.*  In one aisle stood Torpedo, Electrostatic, and Pathfinder, talking about the agenda for the event.  MorningStar stood by herself in one corner.  Iron Dragon spoke with the Police Chief about the department and some current events.

* See the United Heroes Limited Series, Issues 1-10 - editor

"Are we ready?" Archbishop Brookes asked the assembled group.

"Where's the Scoundrel?" Electrostatic whispered to Torpedo and Pathfinder.  "Shouldn't we wait for him?"

"Let's get this over with," Torpedo replied.  "No offense, but I don't really know how to act at these sort of events."

"I agree," Pathfinder added.  "My people have a vastly different view of the passage into death, and I must say I'm a little uncomfortable in this... stuffy place."

An organ began to play, a vast pipe organ that filled the far wall.  The Archbishop straightened himself and shuffled his notes a little further.  "Let us begin, good friends.  Please, have a seat."

Everyone sat down in the first few rows of pews.  The heroes were all in the front row, with the other dignitaries behind them.  Many of the heroes wondered where the Scoundrel might be.  After all, he would not miss Seraphim's funeral, would he?

*************************************

The cab came to a screeching halt about two blocks from St. Mark's Cathedral.  The Scoundrel hopped out and, taking a quick glance at his watch, realized he was in danger of being late.  He handed the driver a $100 bill and took off for an alley he knew would lead him to the back door of St. Mark's, and in so doing, avoid the mass of reporters and cameras he would have had to face had he entered through the front of the building.

The Scoundrel darted this way and that, trying to avoid being seen.  Anyone this close to the cathedral could be a reporter, and that was something the Scoundrel just didn't want to deal with right now.  He pulled down his fedora to conceal his face and mask, although that would do little to disguise him should a member of the media spot him en route to the funeral.

Ducking down a side-alley running parallel to the cathedral, the Scoundrel nearly crashed into a dumpster as he thought he saw a trio of cameramen standing in the adjoining alley.  Luckily, they were street pushers instead.  The pushers were the last people in the world to bark to the media that they had seen the Scoundrel, after all.  They were considered safe for the time being.

The Scoundrel came upon the final leg of the trip, but was surprised to see some people standing near the back door, apparently waiting for something.

_Maybe they figured me out,_ he thought.  _I had hoped they didn't know about this entrance.  Well, I don't want to miss the funeral..._

He approached the group, but noticed something odd about them.  There was no way he could get to the door without them seeing him, so the Scoundrel simply walked right up.  

"All right, you found me," he admitted.  "Maybe you'll get that Pulizter you've been after all these years."

The people turned, and in the beams of sunlight that struck them, didn't look like people at all.  In fact, they looked like they were made out of wood.

"Umm... Who are you?" the Scoundrel asked.  "You don't look like reporters..."

"Very astute, Scoundrel," a voice said from behind him.  

Before he could turn, the Scoundrel felt a sharp pain in his neck, and went down to the pavement.  "Augh!" he called out.

The figure, still in shadow, chuckled a bit.  "Now," the figure said, "We have our pawn.  Let the games begin!"

*Watch for Scene 2, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2003)

Once again more United Heroes goodness!


----------



## EntropyDecay (May 13, 2003)

Great story, in fact this is the only story hour I finished reading so far. IMHO most others got a bit boring after a while.

Like someone else already said: Green Ronin should pay you for advertising M&M so efficiently since your story was a major reason for me to order my M&M copy.

Chris


----------



## Insight (May 13, 2003)

EntropyDecay said:
			
		

> *Great story, in fact this is the only story hour I finished reading so far. IMHO most others got a bit boring after a while.
> 
> Like someone else already said: Green Ronin should pay you for advertising M&M so efficiently since your story was a major reason for me to order my M&M copy.
> 
> Chris *




Glad you like my Story Hour, and glad to have been the reason you decided to pick up what is, in my opinion, one of the best RPGs to come out in a long, long time.

Unlike many of the Story Hours, this one has a definite ending, which is coming up soon.  But don't be discouraged -- more are in the works!

EDITOR


----------



## Insight (May 16, 2003)

*Delays, Delays, Delays*

Wow! EN World has been down for a few days, and I've been really busy!

Anyway, I hope to post the rest of the Annual soon.  Be patient...


----------



## Insight (May 17, 2003)

*United Heroes Annual #1 "A Time for Change"*

Scene 2: "A Traitor in the Midst"

"Dear friends," Archbishop Brookes began.  "We have lost a great friend in the dearly departed Seraphim.  A being of power and love, ability and caring, strength and compassion.  He has now passed from this world into the next and, in doing so, saved the very world he was charged to protect, saved it from certain doom and destruction at the hands of fiends most treacherous."

In the front row of the funeral were the United Heroes: Harpy, Iron Dragon, Torpedo, Electrostatic, Pathfinder, and MorningStar.  On the other side of the aisle were non-powered dignitaries such as Police Chief Myrtle, Mayor Paula Castle, and DEMA Liaison to the United Heroes, Joe Marks.

_What the heck is keeping the Scoundrel?_ Harpy wondered.  _Maybe I should scan for him._  She considered it, but decided to concentrate instead on the ceremony.  Seraphim was obviously very ceremonial, and it would serve well his memory for his friends and allies to be here in the moment.

Archbishop Brookes finished his reading from Song of Solomon, and asked if anyone wished to speak.   Torpedo was the first to volunteer.

The Atlantean approached the podium, unsure of what he might say.  He was the newest member of United Heroes, and had not known Seraphim long.  But somehow, Torpedo felt compelled to say something remarkable about Seraphim's life.

"As I'm sure you can no doubt tell," Torpedo began.  "I am not a person of the surface world.  This process of funerals is rather new to me, but I can certainly understand their significance.  I am also new to my team, the United Heroes, and was only briefly in Seraphim's presence.  What I can tell you is that Seraphim was a grand representative of the potential of humanity, and that, despite his otherworldliness, Seraphim truly loved humanity and died saving it."

Just then, the Scoundrel entered the cathedral through the back entrance he had told everyone he would use.  Harpy breathed a sigh of relief.  The Scoundrel walked to the stage area next to Archbishop Brookes and pulled out his Hellfire Pistols.

Torpedo had not seen this and kept talking.  Harpy and Pathfinder stood in surprise, shocked.  They could neither act nor warn anyone before the Scoundrel plugged Brookes twice and dropped the archbishop to the floor.

**************************************

"What the hell is going on?" DEMA Liaison Marks stood and shouted at the Scoundrel's actions.

The United Heroes, now well aware of what was happening, stood from the pews and looked to Harpy, the team leader.

"What are you looking at me for?" she demanded.  "Get him!"

The Scoundrel, seeing the heroes coming for him, fired off two pre-emptive strikes, one shot at MorningStar, who had not yet activated her force field, and one shot at Harpy, the leader.  Both rounds struck their targets, and Harpy dropped.  MorningStar, though hurt, was still going.

Electrostatic, while quick, wasn't fast enough to stop the Scoundrel from hurting Harpy, the object of the hero's affections.  The electric hero sped to Harpy's side and realized she was out cold and, while injured, would survive, assuming she got adequate medical attention.  Electrostatic picked her up and launched out of the cathedral entirely.

Because he had not brought his SuperX Crossbow, nor his magical dagger, Pathfinder felt a little useless against the Scoundrel, so he decided it best to usher the vulnerable 'normals' out of the room.  He though to try to retrieve the injured Archbishop Brookes, but the body was too close to the action.

"What is wrong with you, Scoundrel?" Torpedo demanded as the Atlantean hero lunged onto the hero-turned-villain.  The Scoundrel, seeing Torpedo's leap, simply sidestepped the attempt, sending Torpedo sprawling across the cathedral floor.

MorningStar recovered from the Scoundrel's attack, but could do little at the moment.

Powering up, Iron Dragon sought to knock the Scoundrel out in one punch.  "I don't know what's wrong with you, Scoundrel," he said, "But I intend to take care of the problem regardless!"

Iron Dragon swung his empowered fist at the Scoundrel who, in a whirl of acrobatics and trenchcoat, dodged the attempt and landed on the stage.

Pathfinder, watching the Scoundrel dodge the attacks, noticed something strange about his former ally.  _I'll have to stay here,_ Pathfinder considered.  _I know there's something odd about him, but I'm not entirely sure what it might be._

The Scoundrel turned on the stage and his Hellfire Pistols blazed once again, this time his fire concentrated on Iron Dragon.  The Asian hero, expecting the barrage, tried to evade the attack, and managed to sidestep one fiery bullet, but the other lodged into his shoulder.  Iron Dragon shrieked in a manly way and then dropped to one knee as his body was ravaged by the pain.

_I wish Harpy was here,_ MorningStar thought.  _She could read the Scoundrel's mind and find out why he's attacking us!_

Pathfinder looked more closely at the Scoundrel, and he spotted something on the amnesiac's back, hidden beneath the folds of his trenchcoat.  _What is that?_ he wondered.  _It looks like some kind of device I've not seen the Scoundrel wear before.  Perhaps it's not of his own choosing.  What if that's some kind of control device?_

Pathfinder called out, "I believe our friend Scoundrel has a... monkey on his back!"

The Asian hero jumped onto the stage to square off with the elusive Scoundrel, and was a little surprised by Pathfinder's suggestion.  "What?" he asked.

"Look on his back!" MorningStar shouted, understanding completely what Pathfinder was trying to say.

Torpedo understood, and charged forward to make a try for the strange device attached to the Scoundrel's back.  The Scoundrel turned toward the Atlantean hero and assumed a defensive posture.  "I know you're not quite yourself," Torpedo said.  He could not get at the device, so Torpedo took a swing, hoping perhaps to knock out their erstwhile ally.  The Scoundrel easily dodged the attack, though he had temporarily forgotten about his other opponents.

Though she wasn't entirely certain, MorningStar felt she might be able to melt the device without harming her ally, the Scoundrel.  She concentrated, and fired a narrow beam of fire at the amnesiac's backside, but the Scoundrel easily dodged the attack, assuming of course that MorningStar was trying to harm him.

Iron Dragon concentrated, and his fists glowed with inner power.  He leapt behind the Scoundrel, trying to spot the object to which Pathfinder was referring.  He saw something metallic somewhat hidden beneath the Scoundrel's coat, but could not grab it for the moment.  Instead, Iron Dragon tried to tackle the Scoundrel, a tactic for which the Scoundrel apparently had to countermove.  The Scoundrel and Iron Dragon fell in a heap, rolled, and fell off the stage.  One of the Scoundrel's Hellfire Pistols went flying, and skittered across the cathedral floor.  He had held onto the other one, so the Scoundrel had been partially disarmed as well as tackled.

"Help me!" Iron Dragon shouted as he struggled to keep the Scoundrel still.  "Get that thing off him!"

Torpedo, the closest, surged forward and grabbed the silvery, oblong device.  It was slippery, as if made from a Teflon-like material, but the Atlantean managed to hold on to it as the Scoundrel struggled with Iron Dragon.

"Hurry," MorningStar urged as she could only watch and hope for the best.

Pathfinder finished clearing everyone else from the cathedral and noticed that ambulances were on their way, as well as police cars.  _The civilians and innocents should be fine now,_ he realized.  _I can now help with the Scoundrel._  With that, the Native American hero moved in.  _Archbishop Brookes!  I forgot about him._  Pathfinder rushed past the wrestling Iron Dragon and the Scoundrel to fetch the unconscious and badly wounded priest.  He turned and sprinted outside, where EMTs would be waiting for the injured.

"Hold him still," MorningStar urged.  "Maybe I can melt this thing."

"No, wait," Torpedo countered as he pulled it off.  The Scoundrel shrieked as the device tore his skin, as well as his trenchcoat.

"It was attached to his body!" MorningStar commented.  "What the heck is going on?"

"Uhh," the Scoundrel moaned as Iron Dragon released him.  "What's happening?  Where am I?"

Iron Dragon shot the amnesiac hero a stern look.  "You attacked us, remember?"

The Scoundrel was confused.  "I did?  Why?"

Torpedo stood and examined the device that had been attached to the Scoundrel's back.  "I would hazard to guess this device had something to do with it."

"What is that?" the Scoundrel asked.

"I don't know," Torpedo replied.  "But we need to find out.  I think someone may have used this device to control you.  The question is why..."

A figure peered through the back door of the cathedral, watching the scene unfold.

"Curses," the figure said.  

He walked outside to meet his wooden soldiers.  They did not move at his approach, recognizing their master and creator.  

The figure, revealed in the afternoon sunlight, was a balding, middle-aged man dressed in a stout leather apron and matching gloves.  "Those United Heroes foiled me again!  But this is not the last they will hear from *Gepetto the Puppet-Master!*"


*Watch for Scene 3, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (May 17, 2003)

Gepetto rears his head... this is looking good


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2003)

*Insight Comics*

No, really!

Actually, what I'm doing is archiving the United Heroes stuff on my own site so that people can enjoy it without needing to hunt it down when this thread drops to page 2... page 3... page 4... and so on.

I'll be archiving everything there, including the Limited Series, UH Origins, etc.

What I'm posting are the story texts only, no stat blocks or any fan commentary.  I am editing the stories a bit so that they look a little better too.

Anyway, here's the  main jump-off page 

Enjoy!

BTW, I'm still updating everything.  I hope to be caught up soon.


----------



## Insight (May 20, 2003)

*United Heroes Annual #1 - "A Time for Change"*

Scene 3: "Death by Toy Soldiers?"

Harpy steamed, giving the rest of her fellow superheroes a specific look of despair.  "Would it be at all possible for us to have a semi-normal day once in a while?" she demanded and stalked out of the sitting room where the rest of them were waiting.

"I suppose she's talking about the funeral," Pathfinder said after an uncomfortable silence.  "Can't say that I blame her, either."

"We're re-scheduling, right?" the Scoundrel asked.  "Everything will be fine once we get it over with.  As far as I'm concerned..."

"I hope we don't get in your way, oh Scoundrel," Iron Dragon replied.  "Please, don't do anything on our account."

Torpedo shot Iron Dragon a scornful look.  "There is no need for your sarcasm, Dragon.  I believe the Scoundrel would like to put this unfortunate incident behind us.  I am behind that notion completely."

Iron Dragon stood.  "Harpy's not the only one who's pissed about this situation," he said and marched off in the same direction as their leader.

MorningStar, who had been flipping through Cosmo (backwards, looking only at the pictures), finally poked her head up.  "What's going on anyway?  What's with all the drama?"

"I would say a minor dispute," Pathfinder replied, "But this may go deeper than a mere misunderstanding."

"Where did 'Lectro go?  Has anyone seen him?" MorningStar asked.

"Harpy knows," Torpedo replied.  "I think she mentioned something about a public appearance, you know, to garner goodwill."

"We could use some right about now," Pathfinder said.  "It's a good thing Acrobat Ace and Puncture Proof* aren't here to see this."

* The team met them in United Heroes Limited Series #8 - ed

"Yeah, luckily for us, they left for Pandemonium," Torpedo added.  "I fear they would be terribly disappointed in our behavior.  Hopefully, they will find what they're looking for in Pandemonium."

MorningStar went back to her magazine, disinterested in the rest of the conversation, though her thoughts drifted to the island battle the United Heroes had just endured*.  She almost died there, and was somewhat reluctant to go through such an ordeal again any time soon.

*United Heroes Limited Series #11-12 - ed 

"Does anyone else wonder why I attacked you guys?" the Scoundrel asked.  "You said there was some kind of device attached to my back, right?"

"Electrostatic said he was going to have it analyzed for clues," Torpedo replied.  "I'm not sure there's anything we can do at this time unless a clue drops out of the sky..."

*********************************************

A line of children aged 8-18 were lined up at the mall, a line stretching from the entrance all the way up some stairs, and to the door of Toy-o-Rama, one of a chain of toy and electronics stores in the Bay Area and around the country.  The boys and girls held large photos, magazines, and notepads in one hand and a pen in another.  Anticipation was high.

Inside the toy store, now focused entirely on the crowd situation, employees scurried to make room for the hundreds of kids who would be gathered to catch a glimpse of their idol, Electrostatic, from United Heroes!

He stood in a back office, going over some index cards upon which he had written a prepared statement.

Sally, the manager, approached him.  "Um, Electrostatic?" she asked.  "You're not going to... read off those cards, are ya?"

The hero looked up in chagrin.  "Uh, I'm not much of a public speaker.  I thought --"

Sally drew closer and grabbed the cards.  "You can do better than that.  Let me see these..."

Electrostatic checked the clock.  Only one minute remained until all hell broke loose.

"This is too stuffy!" Sally announced and tossed the index cards in the trash.  "Speak from your heart... and sign lots of autographs."  She smiled at the nervous hero.  "You'll be fine."

_Great,_ he thought.  _A pep talk from some toy store manager.  What's it coming to?_

The store doors opened, and children flooded the place, looking for their hero.  

"Showtime, hero," Sally said, shoving Electrostatic out the office door and into the store area.

A table was set aside, and Electrostatic quickly moved to it as a barrier against the onrush of children.

"OK, OK," he said.  "Let's settle down.  Kids, c'mon, work with me."

They cheered and delighted at the sight of the superhero.  Though he had been hesitant about this assignment, Electrostatic's heart swelled with emotion, seeing the adoration in the kids' eyes.

The hero spoke for a few moments, which were captured on tape for the six o'clock news.  Then, he sat down to sign a few hundred autographs.  Luckily, with his speed, it didn't take very long at all.  He used the extra time to talk to each kid individually about their hopes and dreams.  Electrostatic grew that day.

As he left Toy-o-Rama under cover of security guards, kids still lined up outside the store, Electrostatic saw a pair of man-sized wooden soldiers standing next to the escalator.  _That's nice,_ he thought.  _I didn't see those decoarations before.  Did they do that just for my appearance?_

But then, the wooden soldiers moved towards him.  And there were more behind those, numbering 10, maybe 15 in all.

"What's going on?" Electrostatic asked a security guard.

"I got no idea, mister!" the guard replied, pulling his baton.

The hero looked down, realizing that the guards were armed only with sticks.  "You're not packing, are you?"

"Um, no."

The toy soldiers surrounded Electrostatic and the four guards assigned to him.  Kids were also in the area.  Electrostatic saw that the soldiers carried wooden rifles with bayonets.

"What the heck is this?" he demanded.  "Some kind of joke?"

A balding man wearing a heavy, leather apron came up behind the soldiers.  "No, my friend," he said.  "No joke!"

The soldiers charged forward, right at Electrostatic!

******************************************

"Surrender, hero," the balding guy said, "Or fell the wrath of Gepetto the Puppet Master!"

As he dodged wooden soldiers, Electrostatic couldn't help but laugh.  "What?  Is Pinocchio right around the corner or something?"

The electric hero blasted a wooden soldier, and it exploded in tiny shards.  But there were more where that came from.  The real danger, as Electrostatic knew deep down, was their creator, this crazed puppet guy.

He squatted between two bayonets that wooshed over his head, and Electrostatic pulled out his communicator.  "UH, this is 'Lectro, over."

The hero cartwheeled around the wooden soldiers to avoid more of their attacks.  Apparently, their rifles did not fire, as they seemed keen on trying to stab the agile hero with their bayonets.

Torpedo, who was manning the boards, replied.  "UH here, Electrostatic.  Over."

Using a railing, Electrostatic flipped over a pair of wooden soldiers and landed behind them.  "You won't believe this," he replied.  "I'm being attacked by toy soldiers."

Harpy took over the comm.  "What?  Say again!"

"Toy soldiers, you know," the hero said, dodging more blows.  "I'm at the mall!"

"Right," Harpy responded.  "How many?  Can you handle them?"

Electrostatic smiled, as if he would admit any sign of weakness to Harpy.  "Of course, but... um, there are a lot of kids around here.  They might get hurt.  There's a bad guy too.  Some Gepetto."

The hero rolled between three soldiers and blasted them with his lightning bolts.

"We'll be there in a flash.  Over and out."

That was a relief.  While Electrostatic was easily able to evade the soldiers' attacks, he was concerned for the safety of the innocent kids who had come to see him.

The best tactic might be to draw the soldiers away from the toy store.  Electrostatic realized that the toy men were only attacking him, and were ignoring the guards and everyone else.  He decided to test this theory and jumped onto the ground floor.  Looking up, Electrostatic saw the toy soldiers confused at first, but then made their way down the stairs.

_C'mon, guys,_ he thought.

**********************************************

As the battle moved outside, Gepetto followed along, hoping to watch his toy soldiers defeat another superhero.  Unfortunately, when the rest of the United Heroes arrived, they made short work of Gepetto's creations.

"You've ruined everything!" Gepetto screamed out and tossed a net at Electrostatic, pinning him to the ground.  The villain fled on a jet-powered skateboard through the mall, moving faster than any of the heroes could follow - by ground.

But MorningStar had other plans.  She took off through the air, and easily tracked the villainous puppeteer to his biplane, where he was preparing to take flight.

_Are you kidding me?_ MorningStar thought.  _A toy plane too?_

The biplane took off, but its acceleration was nothing special; MorningStar was easily able to keep up for the time being.

Gepetto noticed the fiery heroine tracking him, so he tried some evasive maneuvers.  MorningStar kept up, regardless.

Turning the plane around, Gepetto aimed it straight at the flying heroine, and let loose his machineguns.  Bullets flew, grazing MorningStar, but she nonetheless survived.  In turn, she fired a blast of flame at the biplane's tail, causing it to burst and explode.

"Nooooooo..." Gepetto screamed as the plane started to descend violently.

_What if he doesn't have a parachute?_ MorningStar wondered.  She closed in on the wrecked plane as it fell, trying to get an angle to perhaps grab the villain before the crash.

Just then, Gepetto popped out of the cockpit, with a tiny parachute attached to his back.  "Ha ha," he said defiantly.  "You'll never catch me!"

"Yeah, sure," MorningStar replied.  "I can set that parachute on fire pretty easily..."

Gepetto's face soured.  

"It's still a long way to the ground," MorningStar pointed out.

"Fine," Gepetto declared.  "You've got me!"

Gepetto and MorningStar settled to the ground, where META teams were awaiting the villain, ready to stock him away with more of his kind in a super-prison.

As the rest of the United Heroes caught up to the action, the doors were closing on the META van, when it exploded!  The heroes and META agents ducked for cover, looking toward the van, which was now a hunk of scorched metal.

"What the hell?" Electrostatic demanded.

"Tsk, tsk," a voice said from behind them.  "Such language..."

The heroes turned to see a giant robot facing them.  Within the transparent cockpit window, they could see Gepetto.

"My duplicate fooled you pretty good," he said, chuckling.  "Fooled everyone!"

The heroes stood up from their cover positions, ready for a fight.

The robot's arms shifted a bit, and chain guns popped out of the sides.  

"Now, Gepetto gets his revenge!"

*Watch for Scene 4, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Tokiwong (May 20, 2003)

Gepetto is quite campy I like him, reminds me of a Batman villain, great story so far!


----------



## Tokiwong (May 20, 2003)

_Double Posty Goodness!_


----------



## Insight (May 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Gepetto is quite campy I like him, reminds me of a Batman villain, great story so far! *




Yeah, he's pretty silly.  What's an annual without a silly one-shot villain?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 20, 2003)

Insight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, he's pretty silly.  What's an annual without a silly one-shot villain? *




Silly is not the word... but entertaining, reminds me of watching a Batman TV episode... does he cackle with delight?  Does he waves his fist about and go "Curses!?"

Most importantly he needs about two to three goons to mix it tup with the heroes, and big flashy signs... *Biff! Pow! Kablam! SMASH!*


----------



## Insight (May 22, 2003)

*United Heroes Annual #1 - "A Time for Change"*

Scene 4: "Against Gepetto"


"Foolish heroes," Gepetto announced from within his robotic pod.  "I will destroy you all.  Flee now while you have the chance!"

Iron Dragon stood and faced the giant robot.  "We have no intentions of giving in, Puppet Master!"

He concentrated on his inner power, and then his fists glowed with energy.  "I'm not afraid of you!"  The Asian hero swung an empowered fist at the leg of Gepetto's robot, but the strike merely glanced off the hardened material.

Pathfinder quickly drew his SuperX Crossbow and fired off a shot, which glanced off the robotic armor.  "I figured as much," he admitted, and found some cover.

Taking an alternate tactic, Harpy cruised around the robot's flank, along with MorningStar.

"Listen, MS," Harpy said.  "I can't get at Gepetto while he's inside that robot.  Any chance you can burn a hole in the cockpit?"

"I dunno, Harp," MorningStar replied.  "Looks pretty solid.  I guess I can try."

MorningStar took flight, flying above the robot.  Focusing on the cockpit area, she emitted a fiery blast that coated the outer skin, but did little beyond cosmetic damage to the construct.

Drawing his twin Hellfire Pistols, the Scoundrel moved to a defensive position next to Pathfinder.  "Not really my idea of a good time, here," the Scoundrel said.  "Don't know how much good I can do against this robot.  My bullets might just bounce right off."

"I completely understand," Pathfinder replied.

Torpedo moved toward Gepetto's robot.  "There will be no backing down today," he announced.  The Atlantean slammed his magically-enhanced fist into the robot's leg, leaving a small dent, but nothing more.  "What?  That's impossible!"

"Impossible, you say?" Gepetto asked.  "Not at all!  You can hardly bend my special alloy, Vexium, much less break it!"

Electrostatic, like the others, encircled the robot.  _I hope this robot's all there is.  I'd hate to run into some more of those toy soldiers.  Although, come to think of it, they were pretty easy to handle._

"Dance, heroes," Gepetto said as his chain guns opened up.  Bullets flew everywhere, tracing a course across where Torpedo, Iron Dragon, Pathfinder, and the Scoundrel were standing.  

The four heroes jumped for cover, but Torpedo wasn't quite as fast as Iron Dragon and the Scoundrel.  The Atlantean was cut down by several rounds and dropped to the ground.  Like Torpedo, Pathfinder was too slow to react and was hit as well, although the cover he had found helped a bit, keeping the Native American hero from serious injury.

"Torpedo!" Electrostatic called out as he charged forward to rescue his fallen comrade.

"Ha ha," Gepetto said.  "You ain't seen nothin' yet!"  Ammunition rained down around Electrostatic as the chain guns focused on him, but the electric hero dodged and evaded the bullets, finally getting to the fallen Torpedo.  

Electrostatic picked up the wounded Atlantean and looked back at Gepetto's robot, its guns tightly focused on him.

The Scoundrel, having had enough of Gepetto's commentary, blasted the robot with two shots from his Hellfire Pistols, but the shots bounced harmlessly away.

_I knew it,_ he thought.

Iron Dragon, who had dodged aside from the first volley of bullets, made his way to another one of the robot's legs.  _Now might be a good time to demonstrate the Penetrating Fist of Heaven._  He focused inward, energy coursing into one of his hands.  The Asian hero struck the robot's leg, gashing it deeply.

Gepetto saw that damage had been done to his precious creation.  "What's going on?" he demanded.  "That's not possible!"

"Apparently your Vexium isn't as tough as you thought," the Scoundrel pointed out.  Aiming at the spot Iron Dragon had opened up, the Scoundrel put two fiery rounds into the robotic leg, causing a few explosions from within.

"No!" Gepetto called out.

"OK guys," Harpy pointed out.  "Dragon, keep at it.  Everyone else, use the holes he's making."

"No problem," Electrostatic said, putting Torpedo down in a safe place and zapping the robot with a bolt of lightning, striking the spot Iron Dragon has sundered.

Gepetto's systems went offline temporarily to compensate for the power overload.  "You fool," he said.  "You'll ruin everything!"

"That's the idea," Electrostatic replied joyously.

While the robot was still, the Scoundrel moved forward and opened up on the hole Iron Dragon had made in the Vexium skin, and caused even more damage.  MorningStar, seeing what was going on, added her own flaming blast to the same spot, creating a major explosion that tore the leg apart.

Gepetto's robot fell on its side.  "This can't be happening!" the Puppet-Master screamed.

Iron Dragon moved to a location on the carapace, where he could see the cockpit.  Focusing on his Penetrating Fist of Heaven, the Asian hero struck again, opening a large hole in the carapace, near the villain's cockpit.  "Ready to give up yet?" he asked.

Just then, the systems inside the robot came back online.  "Hee hee!  You won't stop me that easily!"  Gepetto said as he pressed a few buttons on the control panel in front of him.

"Everyone get back," Harpy cautioned.

The cockpit burst forth from the rest of the robot, complete with tiny jets protruding from the back and wings popping out of the sides.  The rest of the robot was now a metallic husk.

Gepetto, in his pod, flew toward what he thought would be freedom.  "You'll never catch me now!"

"MS," Harpy said.  "Fly after him, and take the Dragon with you."

"What?" Iron Dragon replied.  "I don't get it..."

"Oh, I see," MorningStar said, swooping down.  She turned off the flames surrounding her hands and lower arms, and scooped up her ally.  "Let's go get him!"

Gepetto noticed the two heroes following him.  "Keep away!" he warned.

The pod was quick, but MorningStar proved to be equal to the task.  In fact, the fiery heroine was gaining on Gepetto.

"Drop me off on top of the pod, OK?" Iron Dragon asked.  

"Are you sure?" MorningStar replied.

"Yeah, I'll be fine."

"Some heat-seeking missiles ought to take the starch out of them," Gepetto said, pressing a button.

Just then, a volley of tiny missiles erupted from the pod, cruising straight at MorningStar and Iron Dragon.

"You've gotta be kidding," Iron Dragon said.

MorningStar took evasive action, dodging the missiles in mid-air.  Unfortunately, they kept coming after her, no matter what she did to evade them.

"Heat seekers," MorningStar said after a time.  "Genius."

"Um, if it's not too much trouble," Iron Dragon said, while being jostled around in mid-air, "Is there any way you could put me down?"

"If I get too close to the pod... Wait a minute!"  MorningStar flew straight at Gepetto's pod.

_What is she doing?_ Gepetto wondered.

The missile continued their pursuit, and as they did, MorningStar closed in on Gepetto's pod.

"Those missile are getting closer," Iron Dragon pointed out.  "And it's a long way to the ground, but..."

"Oh, stop worrying, ID," MorningStar replied, edging ever closer to Gepetto's pod.  "I've got an idea."

The heroine closed in on the pod, taking a look back at the heat-seeking missiles as they closed in.  Timing it just right, MorningStar turned off her flight power, and with it, the flames that captivated the missiles.  The next biggest heat source was, of course, the pod's engines.

MorningStar and Iron Dragon soared through the air, but without any propulsion, were gliding, and without a large enough wingspan to make gliding a viable option.

"Are you sure you've thought this through?" Iron Dragon asked.

"Trust me."

Gepetto had no way to try any evasive maneuvers in time, and the heat-seekers crashed into the rear of the pod, destroying it.  As soon as she heard the explosion, MorningStar re-activated her flames and in doing so, her ability to fly.  When she did, she and Iron Dragon were less than 1,000 feet from the ground.

"That was close," Iron Dragon remarked as the pair cruised toward the ground and their awaiting allies.

*****************************************

*Watch for Scene 5, Coming Soon!*


----------



## Insight (May 22, 2003)

*United Heroes Annual #1 - "A Time for Change"*

Scene 5: "Requiem"

A second time around, Seraphim's funeral went off without a hitch.  They decided to hold it somewhere a little more private than St. Mark's Cathedral, given that the media and paparazzi had great access in downtown San Francisco.  It was moved to Hadley Manor, Harpy's home and the United Heroes' base.

Archbishop Brookes, adorned in his finest regalia, presided over the service, which was performed in a traditional Catholic fashion.  While this was long (and boring for some members of the United Heroes), the ceremony was faithful to Seraphim's wishes, and that is the most important detail.

Torpedo, Pathfinder, Iron Dragon, and Harpy spoke, telling interesting, funny, or stirring tales of the angel's good deeds spent on this planet.  A few civilians also took the podium to say nice things about the dearly departed hero.

The best line of the afternoon, delivered by Torpedo and what will be enscribed on the memorial for Seraphim to be built in a square near City Hall in the months to come:



> It is neither words nor deeds that characterize a life, but the color of one's honor, the strength of one's committment, and the depth of one's dedication that make someone great.




To one and all gathered, this line proved to be the one that stood out, and the one that said the most about the fallen hero.

*****************************************

"Friends," Mayor Castle said aloud, raising her wine glass.  "A toast for the departed?"

Those present - Iron Dragon, Torpedo, Pathfinder, MorningStar, the Scoundrel, DEMA Liaison Marks, and Police Chief Myrtle - raised their glasses in response to the suggestion.

"To Seraphim, who fought with the love and compassion worthy of his heritage," she said.

Glasses clinked and everyone had a swallow from their glass.

Small talk took over for the good part of an hour.  Chief Myrtle said he had to leave, unfortunately, but duty calls.  Mayor Marks announced her plans to devote a memorial to Seraphim near City Hall, and then made her way to the door as well.

This left Joe Marks alone with the heroes.  "Where are Harpy and Electrostatic?" he asked the assembled group.

"No idea," MorningStar replied, casually looking around.

"I haven't seen them," Pathfinder added.

"Well, no matter," Marks said.  "I have something I wanted to discuss with you.  You can fill them in later, I suppose."

"Shoot," the Scoundrel replied.

Marks smiled.  "All right.  The President sends his regards and thanks for a job well done."  He produced a plaque from his briefcase.  

Iron Dragon looked at the plaque.  "A token of his appreciation?"

"Yes," Marks replied.  "But that's not really why I'm here."

"Go on," Torpedo said.

"I assume you all are aware of the problem METACorps has been experiencing of late.  It's been in all of the tabloids, and has even made it into respectable publications.  Not to mention that story GNN did..."

"Yeah?" Iron Dragon asnwered.  "I've heard about their leaders quitting and that Burnout guy switching sides, so to speak."

"Oh, and don't forget Eclipse," Pathfinder added.  "Didn't he 'accidentally' cover New York City in darkness for eight hours or something?"

"There's more, but you get the picture," Marks replied.  "They have some internal issues."

"So what does METACorps, the government super-team, have to do with us?" MorningStar asked.

"I think I know," Torpedo said.  "You'd like United Heroes to become the new government super-team."

"Now wait a minute," Iron Dragon barked.  "I have no interest in being under the government's thumb!"

Marks tried to intervene, but found his words lost in a sea of commentary.

"I don't know, ID," MorningStar replied.  "It might be nice."

"I won't do it," Iron Dragon said.  "I'll leave the team if that's what it takes."

"Me too," the Scoundrel added.  "I have no interest in becoming a government stooge."

"Hold on a minute, guys," Marks said, finally getting in a word.  "I know you each have reservations.  That's natural."

"I have more than reservations," Iron Dragon replied.

"Speaking of reservations," Pathfinder said.  "I don't think I need to state my position on becoming a government agent."

"OK, I can see you're not in the mood to talk about this right now," Marks said.  "I'm going to leave some information with Harpy and she can review it later.  No rush."

The heroes stared at Marks, wondering what he was thinking.  He was now very uncomfortable.  "Well, I'll be going then."  With that, the DEMA Liaison was gone.

"Very strange," Torpedo remarked.  "I wonder what prompted DEMA to try to recruit us."

"It doesn't matter," Iron Dragon said.  "I meant what I said.  I will never do it."

MorningStar poked her head into the kitchen, and then into the library.  "I wonder where Harpy and Electrostatic went off to..."

*****************************************

Harpy and Electrostatic found one another on a balcony overlooking the sea.  They were alone, as almost everyone else was inside.

They watched the sun start to dip into the Pacific Ocean, and Electrostatic put his arm gently around Harpy.

"Can I call you Tabitha now?" he asked, smiling.

She cocked her head toward him.  "I never said you couldn't, Jeremy.  I would _prefer_ you to call me Harpy when we're acting in an official capacity."

Rhodes placed his hand on top of Tabitha's.  "It's too bad, really."

She at first wanted to pull his hand away and shrug off his arm, but realized that she really didn't dislike it as much as she thought she might.

"What's that?" she asked in response.

"I know Seraphim liked to watch the sunsets here, from this balcony, you know?" he continued.

"I know," she replied.  "Do you think he's watching us?"

Jeremy turned fully toward Harpy.  "Are you asking me about my religious beliefs?"

She laughed.  "No, not that.  Well, sort of, I guess.  I mean, do you think Seraphim can come back in like a spirit form?"

He thought for a moment.  "I guess so.  I haven't run across any angels before Seraphim, so I can't say for sure.  Why?"

"I was just wondering," Harper continued.  "I can totally see him flying around with his wings and some golden harp."

"Yeah," Rhodes continued.  "Then, he'd find some devil and bash him with the harp!"

They laughed.  It had been a while since they both laughed together, and when they finished, Jeremy and Tabitha noticed how close they were to each other.

"Actually, you want to know the real reason I was wondering if he could see us?" she asked coyly.

Jeremy felt the pit of his stomach sink a bit.  "I don't know..."

"Cause I wouldn't want him to see this," Tabitha said as she kissed Jeremy full on the lips.  It was a passionate kiss, one that, while Jeremy had anticipated for a while, was totally unexpected.

As the two kissed and held each other, Seraphim floated overhead, a smile beaming from his face.

Harper, who could see spirits, caught a glimpse of Seraphim over Jeremy's shoulder.  Shocked, she almost stopped, but Seraphim waved and was gone.  She got the sense that Seraphim was OK and approved.

"You know," Harper said.  "You're asking for trouble."

Jeremy smiled.  "You've gotta be kidding me," he replied.  "You don't think I'm gonna back down now, do ya?"

The sunset completed with the green flash, and then, darkness descended on the balcony, as well as the rest of Hadley Manor.  Things were well, and life moved on, as life always does.


*THE END*


----------



## Tokiwong (May 24, 2003)

My story is over... it was great... I loved every word of it... now it is time for a Scoundrel and iron Dragon story


----------



## Insight (May 24, 2003)

We'll see!  Right now, I'm looking at United Heroes Origins and perhaps starting up a regular United Heroes series.  I may also do solo books for the Scoundrel, Iron Dragon, Acrobat Ace, Torpedo, and maybe Harpy.  I haven't really decided on those yet.

I'm going to produce these at a slower pace than the limited series, considering 10 issues and the annual came out in four months or so.  Look for the new ones to actually be monthly, like regular comic books.

So, for June: United Heroes Origins #1 (featuring Electrostatic), United Heroes (regular series) #1 and maybe something else.

Glad you like the story.  I hope the rest of my silent readership liked it as well.


----------



## GreyShadow (May 25, 2003)

Insight said:
			
		

> *Glad you like the story.  I hope the rest of my silent readership liked it as well. *




As one of the slient readership, I'm enjoying the United Heroes quite a lot.  Keep it up.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 25, 2003)

As one of the largely silent readership, I enjoyed it immensely!

It's inspired me in all sorts of ways to do a M&M campaign of my own. Thanks!


----------



## threshel (May 27, 2003)

Kudos from me, too.  Very well done.


J


----------



## Insight (May 28, 2003)

*Archive Link*

I thought I'd post the link for the archive one more time in case anyone missed it the first time around.

The next issues will be on a new thread, so this is probably my final post on this one.  Thanks to all of my loyal readers for their input and opinions, and I hope to be sending you more superhero goodness really soon!


----------



## pjrake (Aug 27, 2005)

Great thread!!! I'm just wondering if you used any sort of mini's in this game. I'm contemplating getting rid of miniatures for my next adventure.  Thanks!

PJ


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 23, 2005)

Enjoyed the story.  Will keep an eye out for the rest.


----------

